# Dirt/Street in Hannover - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## der stimp (30. November 2009)

Ich dacht ich eröffne mal einen "Verabredungs Thread" für Hannover (speziell Eilenriede). 
So kann jeder der fahren will hier laut geben und andere sich anschliessen. 
Mit mehreren dirten macht einfach mehr spass. 

Wenn heut wer Zeit und Lust hat, ich starte gleich und werd so gegen 13.30 in der Eilenriede sein. 


Grüazi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (30. November 2009)

yoa goo-crew alive^^
sonne wer läcker, hurz^^


----------



## tweetygogo (30. November 2009)

So noch mal an die, die gerne mitmachen wollen bei unserer yard nacht am 12.12.09 auf denn 13.12.09 bitte bitte bitte melden !!!!!!!!


----------



## booky (30. November 2009)

Wo trefft ihr euch immer in der eile? bin heute das erste mal dort gewesen und ein wenig planlos durch den wald geheizt, da ich noch neu in hannover bin!


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2009)

yop Tweet, auf Grund von privaten Veränderungen kann ich dir das Geld erst Mittwoch geben, hoffe das reicht. Konnt Sonntag keine Eile weil einfach zu platt ...


----------



## tweetygogo (30. November 2009)

booky schrieb:


> Wo trefft ihr euch immer in der eile? bin heute das erste mal dort gewesen und ein wenig planlos durch den wald geheizt, da ich noch neu in hannover bin!



Kann dir ja mal was zeigen wo wir immer sind!?


----------



## booky (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja das wäre echt super! war gestern rechter Hand vom Eisstadion in der Eile!


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Dezember 2009)

@booky: Döhrener Turm aussteigen, dann Richtung stadteinwärts, auf der rechten Seite, hinter dem 4 Jahreszeiten rechts in die Eilenriede abbiegen und dann immer gerade aus, bis du auf der linken Seite einen Rodelberg siehst.

Sie haben Ihr Ziel erreicht.


----------



## booky (1. Dezember 2009)

sau geil! dankööö


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Dezember 2009)

booky schrieb:


> sau geil! dankööö



Wir können uns ja auch Donnerstag treffen ? kann dir dann alles zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (1. Dezember 2009)

das ist doch wohl mal ne hammer beschreibung oder!?!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja genauuuuu, echt super!!!!!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Dezember 2009)

chrischi, kann man dich als navi ausleihen??


----------



## RidingWebster (1. Dezember 2009)

na sicher doch


----------



## booky (2. Dezember 2009)

Danke danke für die geile beschreibung! war heut mal kurz da und hab mir alles angesehen 
@tweetygogo: kann morgen nicht, wegen ner mathe klausur! könnte kotzen!
aber sagt bescheid wenn ihr in der eile seit und ich bin dabei, wenns die termine zulassen!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Dezember 2009)

booky schrieb:


> Danke danke für die geile beschreibung! war heut mal kurz da und hab mir alles angesehen
> @tweetygogo: kann morgen nicht, wegen ner mathe klausur! könnte kotzen!
> aber sagt bescheid wenn ihr in der eile seit und ich bin dabei, wenns die termine zulassen!



Am Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Dezember 2009)

is keiner bei thomas?
hab da vorhin geklingelt aber keiner hat aufgemacht....lichter waren aber an?!


----------



## RidingWebster (2. Dezember 2009)

werd am sa und so da sein, wenn das wetter mitspielt.

achja, hab mit georg geschrieben, hab mir schon sorgen gemacht, hat ne neue nummer.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2009)

moin, ...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Dezember 2009)

Was kann mann machen wenn die Frau nicht Popen möchte ?
 Hab da was [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRARJ_VsXIk"]YouTube- kammerer und das gleitgel[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Dezember 2009)

So wirt unsere Eile nestes jahr !!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2009)

ach nö, shice driter ... hehe *lol*


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCWchiJfD7k"]YouTube- My Harz Will Go On[/ame]


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Dezember 2009)

ne muss nicht unbeding so enden die eile


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Dezember 2009)

berllin^^[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJTkUN8vR0g"]YouTube- Berlin Secret Spot[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Dezember 2009)

Hammer ! im Sommer fahren wir da mal hinnnnnnnnn^^^^^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (8. Dezember 2009)

so ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden nd mal einen lieben gruss da lassen ... alles fit bei euch ??


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2009)

Mein Gott, es lebt ...


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2009)

Eas hab ich da mit der Yard gehört ... sry aber das geht net ... sowas weiß man vorher ...


----------



## bastis (8. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Gott, es lebt ...



ja es lebt.. muhahahahhaha wie gehts den so wie stehts den so hier???


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2009)

alles lahmarschig, ...


----------



## bastis (8. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> alles lahmarschig, ...



wieso den??? next week ist mein bike wieder fit.. habe von frooby den alten rahmen genommen .. muhahahah unddann gehts ab ..


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2009)

Was ist mit dem Berga?


----------



## bastis (8. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Berga?



geklaut man, irgend ein wixxer hat es geklaut .... jetzt ist es halt erstmal ein fat


----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2009)

WUA, ... das 1. was ick jetzt höre ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (8. Dezember 2009)

mann ******** echt, aba jetzt ist es sowieso zu spät irgendwann sehe ich wenn damit fahrenn dann töte ich ihn... na ja ichhabe mir jetzt frooby seinen fat aufgebaut.. oder bin dabei vielmehr


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2009)

Nice ... sag bescheid wenn du den Kerl hast oder gib Laut wenn du ne Richtung weist, mach ich mich mal kundig ...


----------



## bastis (9. Dezember 2009)

muhahhaha, thx... aba leider habe ich gar keinen anhaltspunkt, wer weis wo das ding schon ist.. jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schlauer, noch einmal wird es mir nicht passieren... auf jedenfall habe ich bis heute noch nie ein endro 2.7 in hannover oder im deister flitzen sehen .. na ja .. man wird sich demnächst sicher mal wieder sehen .. lieben gruss ich geh jetzt schlafen gute nacht


----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2009)

alright, wie lesen uns


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß warum tweet kein alk mehr trinkt^^
hier hab ich ein film vom jungen tweet^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLkqKiUX98s&feature=related"]YouTube- Russia bicycle drunk[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Dezember 2009)

He Leute es ist ballllld soweit die Yard kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Dezember 2009)

so für alle die langeweile haben^^
ich hab die ultimative maschine gefunden^^
http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/the-ultimate-machine.html


----------



## bastis (9. Dezember 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so für alle die langeweile haben^^
> ich hab die ultimative maschine gefunden^^
> http://www.chilloutzone.to/video/the-ultimate-machine.html



lol wie goil ist das den


----------



## bastis (10. Dezember 2009)

abend, alles schick hier ??


----------



## xCupidox (10. Dezember 2009)

http://img518.imageshack.us/i/ponyslaystationku7.jpg/


----------



## bastis (10. Dezember 2009)

******** rst sigma leckt am rechten rohr, nur dichtung?? was tun?


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ******** rst sigma leckt am rechten rohr, nur dichtung?? was tun?



Ja dichtung, muss neu!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Dezember 2009)

He Leute es ist ballllld soweit die Yard kommt , Noch 1 Tag


----------



## [email protected] (11. Dezember 2009)

yeha ...


----------



## bastis (11. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja dichtung, muss neu!



da habe ich keinen plan von!!! dann brauche ich hilfe..... bitte o0


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> da habe ich keinen plan von!!! dann brauche ich hilfe..... bitte o0



Kannst du haben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (11. Dezember 2009)

ja tweety jetzt mal ohne scheiss, das ist mir defenitiv zu viel die sie verliert und entweder bringe ich sie montag zu atb die machen rst service und bezahle 100 euro oder ich muss hilfe in anspruch nehmen, da muss ja auch wieder öl rein etc ich habe noch nie so ein ding aufgehabt!!


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ja tweety jetzt mal ohne scheiss, das ist mir defenitiv zu viel die sie verliert und entweder bringe ich sie montag zu atb die machen rst service und bezahle 100 euro oder ich muss hilfe in anspruch nehmen, da muss ja auch wieder öl rein etc ich habe noch nie so ein ding aufgehabt!!



Ich mach das mit dir ! ab montag habe ich wieder zeit, musst nur sagen wann und wo!


----------



## bastis (12. Dezember 2009)

ich habe am montag noch frei, dann bin ich wieder arbeiten ab dienstag.. vieleicht können wir es gleich montag machen, muss ich irgendwas kaufen? also kein plan ne dichtung oder so? wo musst du sagen, was für dich am einfachsten ist, ist ja logisch!


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Dezember 2009)

Montag ist ok Treffen am bahnhof unterm schwanz so um 14 uhr?


----------



## bastis (12. Dezember 2009)

bin da, fett danke tweety.,.... muss ich jetzt irgendwas besorgen?


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Dezember 2009)

Wir machen das dann!


----------



## bastis (12. Dezember 2009)

ok, dann bis montag


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Dezember 2009)

Nicht schlafen auf und ab in die eile ihr luschen, Biken!!!
Bin nun auch 2 tage wach.


----------



## bastis (13. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nicht schlafen auf und ab in die eile ihr luschen, Biken!!!
> Bin nun auch 2 tage wach.



wieso schläfst du den nicht mehjr löl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (13. Dezember 2009)

icke


----------



## bastis (13. Dezember 2009)

wasn hier los, man nix wa... löl tweet schick noch mal die strasse von dia ich habe das schon wieder verplant ::::: aba ich weiss ja ungefair wo ..:O


----------



## der stimp (14. Dezember 2009)

ich werd alt. die nummer von gestern hat mich (selbst ohne alko) heut den kompletten tag dahingerafft...

die "hannover-bremen connection" hat nun einen eigenen thread, in dem temine, bilder etc. platz finden. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6638875&posted=1#post6638875

so, für mich noch verspätetes abendessen und dann ab ins bett...


----------



## bastis (14. Dezember 2009)

guten morgen zusammen alles schick bei euch, es ist schweine kalt draussen, ob es noch sxchneitt diese woche muhahahahha


----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

es schneet im deister, ich will los, wer kommt mit??


----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2009)

moin, 
jetzt um diese uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (16. Dezember 2009)

lol neeee... hehe jetzt ist zu spät aba morgen  im deister schneeen :O tweet hat gesagt du kennst jemanden der hülsen oder so fräsen kann fürn dämpfer??


----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2009)

er hatte mir spacer für mein tretlager gemacht. morgen seh ich ihn eh, dann frag ich mal nach und melde mich bei dir. 
so, werd mich nu ins bettchen verkrümeln. 
guts nächtle euch allen da draussen


----------



## bastis (16. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> er hatte mir spacer für mein tretlager gemacht. morgen seh ich ihn eh, dann frag ich mal nach und melde mich bei dir.
> so, werd mich nu ins bettchen verkrümeln.
> guts nächtle euch allen da draussen



kommt den jetzt wer morgen mit in den deister???


----------



## bastis (16. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> er hatte mir spacer für mein tretlager gemacht. morgen seh ich ihn eh, dann frag ich mal nach und melde mich bei dir.
> so, werd mich nu ins bettchen verkrümeln.
> guts nächtle euch allen da draussen



ja frag ihn mal ich würde dir dann dfie masse durchgeben tweety wollte wohl auch noch einen haben kein plan mal fragen


----------



## bastis (16. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen, na wer wach?


----------



## der stimp (16. Dezember 2009)

moin, 
den tweet seh ich auch heut oder morgen. 
habt ihr die tage deine gabel wieder hinbekommen?


----------



## bastis (16. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> den tweet seh ich auch heut oder morgen.
> habt ihr die tage deine gabel wieder hinbekommen?



ja genau, wir haben ne neue dichtung reingemacht, oder besser tweet.. hätte net gedacht das es so einfach geht und woanders bezahlt man dafür einen haufen kohle.. unter 80 euro geht da ja nix.. jetzt überlege ioch schon die ganze zeit ob ich für eins zwei std in die eile fahre ...


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

schlaft ihr schon wieder alle???


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

Nö ich nicht, aber muss gleich wieder schlafen wegen dem schönen wetter und ich habe kein bike


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

lol wieso hast du kein bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

höhö, der maulibär hält winterschlaf.
was fehlt dir denn bei deiner kefü? hatte gestern abend mal grob geschaut, aber an sich nichts gefunden...


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> höhö, der maulibär hält winterschlaf.
> was fehlt dir denn bei deiner kefü? hatte gestern abend mal grob geschaut, aber an sich nichts gefunden...



ohha der stimp lebt auch noch ...


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

ne merio schon gut klebte unter dem paket
habe mein kona verkauft und hole mir jetzt ein alutech


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ne merio schon gut klebte unter dem paket
> habe mein kona verkauft und hole mir jetzt ein alutech



ohha, okay.. aba hattest du nicht erst ein neues kona geholt?


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

ja lebt den der alte holzmario noch, holz mario noch, jaaaa er lebt noch.... usw usw 

hat der mit dem rahmen nochmal laut gegeben oder die verkaufsbeschreibung nochmal durchgelesen und gemerkt das er sich mit seinem ton und seinen forderungen zum löffel gemacht hat?


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

ne ich habe dem typ ausdrücklich auf die @ und denn v.text verweist jetzt kommt  nichts mehr 
ne ich hate mir kein neues kona geholt


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

ich hab von tweet die alte stadtschlampe bekommen. 
will sie ein wenig aufmöbeln. wenn wer ideen hat, immer her damit. 
nur kosten solls zwischen nichts und sehr wenig. 
neu lakiert werden soll sie auf jeden fall. weiss nur noch nicht in welcher farbe.


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

muhahahaha ich hatte schon die ehre sie aus tweets keller zu schieben .. habe eine anfrage für interessengemeinschaft gemacht mario


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

oh oh mario beschäftige dich doch lieber mit.................. und cox da hast du mehr von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

oi, bist du sicher das du das wirklich willst? 
mitglied im goon ride club zu sein, heisst auch ein stück verantwortung zu tragen für den erhalt der goon ride kultur. 
es wird ein gewisses grundwissen darüber vorausgesetzt und die bereitschaft das auch umzusetzen. 
bei aufnahme in den goon ride club hannover, sollte recht bald ein geeignetes bild oder video in den ig g.r.c.h. bereitgestellt werden. 
wenn du bei all den punkten sagst JO, das ist meine welt, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig


----------



## bastis (18. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi, bist du sicher das du das wirklich willst?
> mitglied im goon ride club zu sein, heisst auch ein stück verantwortung zu tragen für den erhalt der goon ride kultur.
> es wird ein gewisses grundwissen darüber vorausgesetzt und die bereitschaft das auch umzusetzen.
> bei aufnahme in den goon ride club hannover, sollte recht bald ein geeignetes bild oder video in den ig g.r.c.h. bereitgestellt werden.
> wenn du bei all den punkten sagst JO, das ist meine welt, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig



dann sag halt einfach mal bescheid wenn es soweit ist, man steht ja sonst auch alleine da.. und zugehörigkeit, quassi interessengemeinschaften sind doch etwas feines!


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> oh oh mario beschäftige dich doch lieber mit.................. und cox da hast du mehr von



vom vielen ko-ksen bekommt man fix ne riesen nase (und du weisst wohin das führt und wie man hinterher aussieht) 
und ausserdem franst einem der schniepie aus wenn man sich permanent mit nu-tten beschäftigt. 
also lieber nebenbei das rad lakieren (ist das gegenstück zum hausfraulichen "keksebacken")


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> vom vielen ko-ksen bekommt man fix ne riesen nase (und du weisst wohin das führt und wie man hinterher aussieht)
> und ausserdem franst einem der schniepie aus wenn man sich permanent mit nu-tten beschäftigt.
> also lieber nebenbei das rad lakieren (ist das gegenstück zum hausfraulichen "keksebacken")


 na gut


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

und, keine ideen und oder vorschläge für die schlampe? 

schaltauge und sämtliche kabelfürhrungen die nicht gebracuht werden, sollen noch abgesägt werden. 
dann halt neuer lack (weiss nur nicht welche farbe) und vielleicht sattel und pedale neu.
lenker hab ich schon nen geraden drangemacht weil der tourenlenker mal gar nciht ging...


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

ja doch soll ja kosten los sein dan bring sie auf denn schrottplatz dann bekommst du noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

naja, ein bissel was dürfen die veränderungen schon kosten.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

gut monster t rein? und auf jeden fall breitere reifen!


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

monster t und rennradreifen.... 
da ist die gabel ja fast so schwer wie das ganze rad vorher


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

das muss so


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

aber breite reifen schon das ist pflicht


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

das teil hat 28" laufräder, da ist nicht viel mit breiten reifen. zu breit geht auch in den rahmen gar nicht rein.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

dan pack doch24 rein dan ist das dein bmx masche oder geht das nicht?


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

tz tzz tzzz, ich merk schon, diese jugend von heute... über ernste themen kann man einfach nciht mit hnen reden. 
nur partys und flausen im kopf. diieese jugend, tz tzz tzz...


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

genau bin ganz deiner meinung ne das mit24 war ernst gemeint


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

ne ne, das rad bleibt so mit 28" 
bei 24" könnt ich dann ja gleich mit kermit fahren. der hat 24" und breite schlappen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

na gut ich gehe jetzt mich erstmal ausheulen das ich noch nicht fahren kann bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

mauli fällt wieder in seinen wunterschlaf


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Dezember 2009)

ich würde er sagen wunderschlaf weil mit so vielen keksen von omi wird meine kleidung übernacht enger genäht


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## tweetygogo (18. Dezember 2009)

Mach lieber 27er rein!! noch größer !!!
Alles ok damit?


----------



## der stimp (18. Dezember 2009)

joa, bin voll zufrieden  
hab jetzt nen geraden lanker drin. fährt sich gleich noch etwas besser. 
nun noch neu lakieren und die kiste ist chick


----------



## wasser 8 (19. Dezember 2009)

ich glaube hier machen alle "wunderschlaf"


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Dezember 2009)

Kommt morgen noch einer mit in denn Deister??


----------



## wasser 8 (19. Dezember 2009)

würde gern aber bekomme wahrscheinlich mein bike erst in 1-2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. Dezember 2009)

was willst du da denn?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Dezember 2009)

Ein Schneeee Mann bauen na was mache ich da denn== Biken!
Danach komme ich in die eile! ist da morgen einer?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Dezember 2009)

M.o.e.s.e.n m.o.e.s.e.n m.o.e.s.e.n ^^!^^


----------



## bastis (19. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommt morgen noch einer mit in denn Deister??



muhaahhaha ich habe frühschicht aba leider ist es schon dunkel morgen um halb fünf!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Dezember 2009)

für tweet^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GVW6up7OV0"]YouTube- Duo Innovativa vs G-Punkt - M.O.E.S.E.N[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (20. Dezember 2009)

oh man, ich seh schon, die weihnachtscrew ist mal wieder schräg unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Dezember 2009)

Und noch was für uns!! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kADO6PfPlE4"]YouTube- Magvay & Novskyy - Graf Cox (Savanna Brothers Short Edit)[/ame]


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Dezember 2009)

morgen!
mario was kostet so ein fahrrad wie du es jetzt von tweety hast ca.?
wollte schon immer mal so eins haben!


----------



## der stimp (20. Dezember 2009)

oh, weisst doch, custom anfertigungen vom meister, bei denen spricht man nicht über den preis


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Dezember 2009)

:d


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Dezember 2009)

sag mal ist so ein fahrrad noch bezahlbar oder eher nicht?
ich suche was womit ich sehr schnell von a nach b kommen kann..


----------



## der stimp (20. Dezember 2009)

wirf mal deinen messi an


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Dezember 2009)

illegale bike geschäfte hier??


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Dezember 2009)

Deister heute war der Hammer!!!


----------



## der stimp (20. Dezember 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> illegale bike geschäfte hier??



wie zum henker kommst du auf illegale geschäfte?
wenn blackjack, k-oks und n-utten mit im spiel gewesen wären, jaah dann wären deine gedankengänge ja noch grob nachvollziehbar...


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Dezember 2009)

mein tag war auch ganz lustig obwohl es sau kalt war..
man betrachte mein album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Dezember 2009)

au und voll ins flat... 
wo habt ihr die denn aufgebaut?


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Dezember 2009)

naja kann man schon fast als flat betrachten aber war ja ein kleiner hügel.
war auf einem spielplatz 150 meter von meinem haus


----------



## bastis (20. Dezember 2009)

tschau, ichhabe hier noch eine rst r1 rumfliegen, die gabel habe ich mal geschenk bekommen und habe sie noch nie gefahren.. ich wollte sie verkaufen sie ist ja quassi neu, wurde nur lieblos von mir im keller aufbewart aba mir fehlt für die gabel die steckachse und ich weiss nicht mehr weiter wo ich so ein scheiss ding bekommen soll


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Dezember 2009)

gustel probiers hier mal im rst forum die helfen dir weiter,
oder ruf mal bei der paul lange gmbh an die sind der deutschland vertrieb von rst!


----------



## bastis (22. Dezember 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> gustel probiers hier mal im rst forum die helfen dir weiter,
> oder ruf mal bei der paul lange gmbh an die sind der deutschland vertrieb von rst!



ja liess doch mal im rst forum, soweit war ich schon floppi... paul lange vertreibt nur an händler, und alle händler sagen bis jetzt neeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Dezember 2009)

He meine süßen bald ist Weihnachten !!
Sage schon mal an alle schöne Weihnachten ! ich liebe euch alle 
Und Danke für dieses schöne Jahr mit euch ! euer Tweety


----------



## wasser 8 (22. Dezember 2009)

danke das wünsche ich dir und alle anderen auch aber erstmal muss ich mich mit redbull zuschüten reinfeiern gestern abend war doch nicht so gute idee und dann und 5.30 aufstehen!


----------



## der stimp (22. Dezember 2009)

so leute, ich hau dann mal ab in den urlaub. bin erste januarwoche wieder da. 
werd aber auch so öfter mal hier reinschauen. 
lasst euch zu weihnachten fein beschenken und seid lieb zu einander


----------



## bastis (22. Dezember 2009)

*JA dann schliesse ich mich mal an.. frohes fest . aba ich hoffe das noch mal jemand mitkommt nach heiligabend zum biken?????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (23. Dezember 2009)

natürlich ich bekomme sonntag mein bike und dann gehts montag ab


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> natürlich ich bekomme sonntag mein bike und dann gehts montag ab




Lass es aber heile  Pack es gut ein 
Sonst kommt Santa Tweety zu dir mit seiner Kette und dann .........^^ also sei lieb mein süßer


----------



## bastis (23. Dezember 2009)

cool, ich habe ab 1. zeit, da habe ich erstmal bis zum 13 urlaub ..


----------



## MajuBiker (23. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch allen ein ganz schönes fest!


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. Dezember 2009)

hi leute wünsche ebenfals euch allen eine frohe weihnachts zeit !mein bike ist auch bald wieder fit und dann lassen wir es wieder krachen im negsten jahr !  

achja und danke noch mal tweety für den link den hätte ich nie gefunden !


----------



## xCupidox (24. Dezember 2009)

wünsch euch frohe (wenn ihr weihnachten nciht mögt ertragbare) weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches neues jahr mit tollen sessions gutem bike wetter  und dem üblichen kram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (24. Dezember 2009)

xCupidox schrieb:


> wünsch euch frohe (wenn ihr weihnachten nciht mögt ertragbare) weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches neues jahr mit tollen sessions gutem bike wetter  und dem üblichen kram



ihhh weinachten ich mach heut ma ne doom session...lol


----------



## der stimp (24. Dezember 2009)

oi oi


----------



## bastis (24. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi oi



oh der mariiiiiiiiiiiiiio


----------



## der stimp (24. Dezember 2009)

tjahaaa, frisch am start. ok, eigentlich im urlaub aber www wurd einfach mitgenommen. muss doch auf dem laufenden bleiben


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Dezember 2009)

frohe weinachten!!!! habt ihr euch reich beschenken lassen?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Dezember 2009)

Bin im osten ( Berlin ) Hier ist Weihnachten schon gestern und nicht heute
Auch noch mal an alle Frohe Weihnachten !!


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2009)

wie, am 23.12. ?!?! ich habs doch schon immer geahnt, im wilden osten ist irgendwas im busch und läuft anders als wo anders


----------



## MajuBiker (25. Dezember 2009)

juhu 250euro meinem neuem rahmen näher!


----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2009)

und welcher rahmen wirds nun am ende?


----------



## MajuBiker (25. Dezember 2009)

ns suburban!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Dezember 2009)

willst nicht meinen p45 rahmen für schmales geld haben?


----------



## MajuBiker (25. Dezember 2009)

verlockent
aber ich glaube das ich mit dem suburban sehr viel glücklicher werde!


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> frohe weinachten!!!! habt ihr euch reich beschenken lassen?



habe mich selber beschenkt neuen LRS sun SOS ,Neue Feder für meine 40er, neue rollen für mein XTR schaltwerk von storm !dämpfer den 4.0 gegen 5.0 getauscht ,brave airbase lenker gegen Raceface Atlas !

negsten monat kommen noch neue kurbeln von Aerozine und e13 kettenführung und dann ist mein bike fit fürs neue Jahr !


----------



## wasser 8 (25. Dezember 2009)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> habe mich selber beschenkt neuen LRS sun SOS ,Neue Feder für meine 40er, neue rollen für mein XTR schaltwerk von storm !dämpfer den 4.0 gegen 5.0 getauscht ,brave airbase lenker gegen Raceface Atlas !
> 
> negsten monat kommen noch neue kurbeln von Aerozine und e13 kettenführung und dann ist mein bike fit fürs neue Jahr !


oh das ört sich gut an warst du denn auch schön lieb dieses jahr


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. Dezember 2009)

na logisch  bin der liebste von allen !


----------



## der stimp (26. Dezember 2009)

schaut mal was die caro feines gefunden hat. 
das will ich den geneigten lama fans hier nicht vorenthalten...  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_0J-Gj-HY"]YouTube- Lamas mit HÃ¼ten 2 [german Fandub][/ame]


----------



## bastis (26. Dezember 2009)

lol ja ne isss klaaaaaaaaaaaa... wir machen dienstag mittag ne kleine tour im deister wer hat bock mitzukommen?


----------



## wasser 8 (26. Dezember 2009)

ich weiss nicht kommt ihr danach noch eile weil ich glaube ich muss mich erst an den keiler gewöhnen


----------



## MajuBiker (27. Dezember 2009)

soo machts gut leute..
fahre erstmal ein paar tage nach london
bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (27. Dezember 2009)

erhol dich gut


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## bastis (27. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaa!!



wie wars in berlin??


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> wie wars in berlin??



Langweilig aber noch zum aushallten


----------



## bastis (27. Dezember 2009)

lol na ja dann gehts ja noch.. was machste dienstag? haste lust ne runde mit in deister? 

ich brauche so ne schei** schraubachse für die andere gabel!!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> lol na ja dann gehts ja noch.. was machste dienstag? haste lust ne runde mit in deister?
> 
> ich brauche so ne schei** schraubachse für die andere gabel!!



muss ich mal sehen ! scheiß wetter mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (27. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> muss ich mal sehen ! scheiß wetter mal wieder!



ja montag soll es wieder kälter werden und dann dienstag entweder friert es oder schlammschlacht löl .. auf jeden könnte es lustig werden.. 

wieso willst den dein poisen verballern?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> ja montag soll es wieder kälter werden und dann dienstag entweder friert es oder schlammschlacht löl .. auf jeden könnte es lustig werden..
> 
> wieso willst den dein poisen verballern?



Weil ich mal wieder was neues möchte!!


----------



## bastis (27. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Weil ich mal wieder was neues möchte!!



und hast schon nen plan was es werden soll? und was willst du eigentlich mit der sigma?


----------



## wasser 8 (27. Dezember 2009)

kommt morgen einer eile??????????


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

komt heute einer eile


----------



## bastis (28. Dezember 2009)

morgen, also ich net... ich muss bald zur arbeit aba morgen deister lööööööööööl


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> komt heute einer eile



Haste dein  neues Rad schon???


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist wie ein gott


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Dezember 2009)

Mitwoch bin ich mal in der eile!! und dann noch mal bei Tom! kommt noch einer mit zu Tom im diesen jahr???


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

habe jetzt ein bild vom bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

kommt morgen noch jemand??????


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooo iss hier keiner mehr soll ich etwa selbst gespräche führe??????????????????????


----------



## der stimp (28. Dezember 2009)

wäre ein anfang


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Dezember 2009)

ja ne is klar


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ja ne is klar




nabend mußt du nicht haste eigentlich schon fotos vom Alu?


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. Dezember 2009)

habe mir das foto grade mal angeschaut sieht echt nett aus !


----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

danke wenn wir uns mal wieder sehen kanst ja ne runde mit drehen ich habe mich gleich wohlgefühlt


----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

ach so kaufst du mir ne 40


----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

so gute nacht gehe jetzt erstmal an dem kopfkissen horchen. vieleicht sieht man sich die tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Dezember 2009)

basti dein bike is lecker und es hat mir eine post karte geschrieben auf der stand: "lieber felix, wenn du wieder in hannover bist nimm mich doch bitte so richtig hart dran....ich warte auf dich keili!"
^^
weiste bescheid^^


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> basti dein bike is lecker und es hat mir eine post karte geschrieben auf der stand: "lieber felix, wenn du wieder in hannover bist nimm mich doch bitte so richtig hart dran....ich warte auf dich keili!"
> ^^
> weiste bescheid^^



naaaaaaaa klaaaa


----------



## der stimp (29. Dezember 2009)

felix, du machst mir sorgen. sich von nem kleinen (noch) unschuldigen bike solche zeilen schicken zu lassen, sollte einem bedenken geben... 
soll ich dich nicht doch lieber mit daniela bekannt machen?


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

heute waren im deister, sind rakete gefahren! hat saumässig spass gebracht er ist kaum zugeeist nur nach oben war verdammt schweeeeeer ... und sau kalt ich glaube die meisten stürze gab es auf dem weg nach oben ...


----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> basti dein bike is lecker und es hat mir eine post karte geschrieben auf der stand: "lieber felix, wenn du wieder in hannover bist nimm mich doch bitte so richtig hart dran....ich warte auf dich keili!"
> ^^
> weiste bescheid^^


 ja kann ich machen aber dann muss ich noch eine andere feder besorgen


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ja kann ich machen aber dann muss ich noch eine andere feder besorgen



wie fährt sich den dein schickes alutech??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

sehr gut muss morgen in der eile es mal riechtig krachen lassen!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Dezember 2009)

Kommt morgen nun noch mal einer mit nach TOM??


----------



## bastis (29. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommt morgen nun noch mal einer mit nach TOM??



ey tweet schade das de net mitgekommen bist heute, war voooooooll hamma


----------



## wasser 8 (29. Dezember 2009)

es schneit ,es schneit kommt alle aus dem haus


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Dezember 2009)

basti wenns schneit solteste dein bike nich wegwerfen...nich das das im schneegestöber veloren geht^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Dezember 2009)

????


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Dezember 2009)

ok mache ich


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja der Keiler ist so weiß denn würde er im Schnee nie wieder finden(


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Dezember 2009)

oh man tweety bisst du aus dem bett gefallen weil wenn ich jetzt nich gleich biken gehen würde würde ich pennen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> oh man tweety bisst du aus dem bett gefallen weil wenn ich jetzt nich gleich biken gehen würde würde ich pennen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ich habe kein Bett! Habe ein schönes Vogelnest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

tschiep tschiep, zwitscherte der gelbe vogel und stürzte sich wagemutig aus seinem nest...


----------



## bastis (30. Dezember 2009)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Bett! Habe ein schönes Vogelnest



V(ö)gelnest?


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Dezember 2009)

lol^^


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Dezember 2009)

Habe jetzt ein bild von meinem "Navi"


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

LooooooooL


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ein bild von meinem "Navi"



Finde das da noch Steine, Menschen,Tiere und Landungen fehlen


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Dezember 2009)

so viel platz ist auf dem rahmen garnicht was eigetlich drauf müste


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, Kommt gut rein und nie das Flutschi vergessen
Wir sehen uns alle im neuen Jahr!!

Ich  euch alle nicht vergessen


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

oi oi, hier ist ja mal wieder ordentlich röck´n röll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Wie immer


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

ab sonntag bin ich ja auch wieder in heimischen gefilden


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag geht es ab in denn Deister!!!


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

joa, aber ohne mich. ich starte erst gegen mittag in frankfurt. 
montag hab ich noch ein paar sachen zu erledigen und dann kanns wieder rund gehen


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Wollen wir nicht mal ein Team bilden??


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

die bocas race company?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Dezember 2009)

hi ihr wollt also sonntag in Deister 
*Rodeln*

 fahren , oder doch *schlittschuh*  !


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

wie ich tweety kenne, hat er schon die spike-reifen aufgezogen und kanns gar nicht abwarten das es los geht


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Dezember 2009)

und beim team wehre ich für Mc Kenncy oder Fischer ist doch der volle bringer !


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

ragazzi... 

wobei wir mit ragazzi in schweren verhandlungen stehen, damit der goon ride club von denen gesposort wird


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> wie ich tweety kenne, hat er schon die spike-reifen aufgezogen und kanns gar nicht abwarten das es los geht


  das wird es sein ,aber die gibt es leider nur als 2,1 und die  sind meinem pony zu schmal deswegen bleibe ich umd mein pony zu hause !


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

hmmm, kann man die nicht selber machen? 
man nehme nen 2.5er puschen, ne packung spax-schrauben und schon kann die nachweihnachtliche bastelaktion losgehen


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Man muss nur fahren können


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

oder so ein navi wie mauli das hat, sein eigen nennen...


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> oder so ein navi wie mauli das hat, sein eigen nennen...



Keiler reiben sich doch immer an Bäumen!!


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

meinst da hilft dann auch kein baum-sticker-navi auf dem rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. Dezember 2009)

Ne nur noch das reiben an Bikern


----------



## der stimp (30. Dezember 2009)

zumindest kuschelkontakt mit bäumen, anliegern u.ä. ist mauli ja gewöhnt 

so, ich hau dann auch mal ab ins bett. guts nächtle euch da draussen *winke*


----------



## Arschrat38 (30. Dezember 2009)

jup


----------



## wasser 8 (31. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> zumindest kuschelkontakt mit bäumen, anliegern u.ä. ist mauli ja gewöhnt
> 
> so, ich hau dann auch mal ab ins bett. guts nächtle euch da draussen *winke*


 Ja ich weiss darum habe ich mir auch ein 780 lenker drangebaut


----------



## wasser 8 (31. Dezember 2009)

es gibt was neues es schneit mal wieder


----------



## bastis (31. Dezember 2009)

was haltet ihr von den Magura - Louise ??


----------



## wasser 8 (31. Dezember 2009)

ja bremskraft soll wohl ganz gut sein


----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

michi von den bremern will grad seine juicy seven verkaufen. sag mal bescheid falls das was für dich ist.


----------



## bastis (31. Dezember 2009)

der stimp schrieb:


> michi von den bremern will grad seine juicy seven verkaufen. sag mal bescheid falls das was für dich ist.



was will er den dafür haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (31. Dezember 2009)

bastis schrieb:


> was will er den dafür haben?



wenn es nen guter kurs ist würde ich auch die nehmen!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du ne Bremse ich meine ne Bremse haben möchtest dann hol dir ne gustav M für dein Rad!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

So Sonntag ab in denn Deister! Felix kommt auch mit . 10,30 uhr mit denn zug!
Wer kommt noch mit??
Fotos und so machen, im Schnee!


----------



## HangLoose (31. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche allen da draußen einen super Start ins Jahr 2010! Es war nett mit Euch im letzten Jahr! CU in alter Frische 2010! Jetzt geht´s los! Mögen die Spiele beginnen! Hehe!


----------



## orbita-fx (31. Dezember 2009)

Finde ich gut.... ein frohes neues Jahr 2010.....wünscht Euch allen die Factory..!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

Feier leute wo seit ihr ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

da


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

He geil dann mal loss ich möchte F........ !!!!!!


----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

och nöööö... 
bin echt froh das hier am feldberg der hund begraben ist. wat meinst warum ich hier bin  

aber mal ab davon, am samstag den 16.01. kommen die bremer nach hannover.


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

Was wollen die denn hier??


----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

biken vielleicht?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

Geil Deister!!!


----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

neee, nix deister... yard!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2009)

Ach so!!!! dann komme ich mit!!


----------



## der stimp (31. Dezember 2009)

nech


----------



## bastis (1. Januar 2010)

So auf jedenfall wünsche ich euch ein frohes neues jahr.. deister sonntag weiss ich noch net, fahren samstag in den harz aba jetzt liegt ja mal mürder viel schnee.. ich wünsche euch einen angenehmen freitag und lasst es euch gut gehen im neuen jahr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues ihr lusssscccchhhhheeeennnnn, hoffe ihr seit gut reingekommen!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues an alle Gravity-Piloten...! Wer ist schon wach..?


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch nich geschlafen...48stunden party maraathon, jetz erst mal after hour mit crossover mucke nei [email protected] und am abend weiter in den rocker!!
und sonntag deister....


----------



## Arschrat38 (1. Januar 2010)

wünsch eben fals ein frohes neues !


----------



## bastis (1. Januar 2010)

lol ihr seid ja auch alle so fertig, wir wollten anfang diesen jahres noch mal nach tahle haben die iegntlich auch auf wenn es jetzt noch schneit?


----------



## Arschrat38 (1. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> lol ihr seid ja auch alle so fertig, wir wollten anfang diesen jahres noch mal nach tahle haben die iegntlich auch auf wenn es jetzt noch schneit?



klar für dich machen die schon auf


----------



## bastis (1. Januar 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> klar für dich machen die schon auf



^muhahahah^ die haben ja noch bis die ferien zu ende sind auf ...!!! aba wen n es jetzt so schneit weiss ich net


----------



## wasser 8 (1. Januar 2010)

ein frohes neues jahr . wer fährt sonntag in den deister? weil ich eigentlich mein bike mal testen will


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Januar 2010)

wer fährt den nun sonntag in den deister????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Januar 2010)

boa wasser 8 lesen!!!!
ich der tweet evtl froopi und du! evtl kann ich hangloose noch überzeugen....
10.30 mitm zug...und mauli, dein bike wird nich nur von dir getestet^^


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Januar 2010)

Genau morgen geht es ab!! Steigen hinten im Zug ein!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Januar 2010)

jenau immer von hinten....m.o.e.s.e.n m.o.e.s.e.n m.o.e.s.e.n^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

der deister ruft


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

soll ich noch ein skateboard ohne rollen mitbringen? ich glaube dann ist man schneller


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Wir legen uns dann auf denn Rücken und dann geht es ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

ja ok hast du meine sms gelsen?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Ja!! ist ok!


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

gut bin jetzt unterwegs


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

so sind aus dem deister wieder da war echt ne super sache nur das man halt keine lenkbewegung machen konnte


----------



## MajuBiker (3. Januar 2010)

ihr spinnt doch anstatt gemütlich im bett zu liegen geht ihr raus und schiebt so einen doofen berg hoch  bei minus 43285723095grad und 25000meter dickem schnee..
konntet ihr überhaupt fahren? oder habt ihr euch immer in den schnee gemault?


----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

muhahahahh deister hätte ich auch bock gehabt heute aba wir waren gestern st. andreasberg snowboard fahren und nu habe ich überall muskelkater!


----------



## Mr.John (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

na wie gehts euch so?

Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr was von Froopy gehört?? Der ist ja seit langem nicht mehr on.

Gruß, Mr.John


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Januar 2010)

johnny boy...ich krieg die macke...du lebst noch? komm mal wieder biken^^

deister war heut geil nur eilen riede war doof....da wollte doch son möchtegern fascho ein auf die nase haben, als ich bereit war hat er sich verpisst....son idiot!!


----------



## Mr.John (3. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich war doch 2 Monate in Frankreich. Schon vergessen? Bin erst seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder in DE.

Was ist mit Froopy los? Der meldet sich nicht.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Deister heute wahr der Hammer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war doch 2 Monate in Frankreich. Schon vergessen? Bin erst seit ca. 2 Wochen wieder in DE.
> 
> Was ist mit Froopy los? Der meldet sich nicht.



na der fährt im moment nicht, weil sein antrieb wohl spackt.. vieleicht meldet er sich deswegen net...



tweetygogo schrieb:


> Deister heute wahr der Hammer!!



wir kammen am dienstag schon kaum hoch, wie habt ihr es angestellt? wo seit ihr gefahren tweet


----------



## Mr.John (3. Januar 2010)

Gibts da kein Schnee im Deister? oder wie fahrt ihr dort?


----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Gibts da kein Schnee im Deister? oder wie fahrt ihr dort?



na die wege sind schon ziemlich eingefrohren und auch voller schnee aba die trails sind teilweise perfekt..


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Gibts da kein Schnee im Deister? oder wie fahrt ihr dort?



Ne im Deister ist kein Schnee, weil die Förster da  immer alles weg machen! Wir mussten sogar die Sonnencreme auspacken!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Basti und Felix hier ist was für euch == http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25208


----------



## Mr.John (3. Januar 2010)

Und wie macht ihr das, dass ihr nicht ausrutscht mit den Rädern? Ihr habt bestimmt doch auch extra Reifen dafür, aber reicht das?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das, dass ihr nicht ausrutscht mit den Rädern? Ihr habt bestimmt doch auch extra Reifen dafür, aber reicht das?



Ne Reifen ist nicht gut! Reifen runter machen und dann so Fahren Felgen Ride


----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne Reifen ist nicht gut! Reifen runter machen und dann so Fahren Felgen Ride



tweety tweety ... ich habe die woche noch urlaub, fahrt ihr noch mal?? wenn ja würde ich sehr gern mitkommen.. wir waren ja sa im harz und mir tut heute immer noch alle sweh...


----------



## Mr.John (3. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne Reifen ist nicht gut! Reifen runter machen und dann so Fahren Felgen Ride



Tweety, du bist ja heute mal wieder so witzig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (3. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> tweety tweety ... ich habe die woche noch urlaub, fahrt ihr noch mal?? wenn ja würde ich sehr gern mitkommen.. wir waren ja sa im harz und mir tut heute immer noch alle sweh...



Ich nicht ! muss Arbeiten!


----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich nicht ! muss Arbeiten!



alles klaa


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Januar 2010)

fotos sin toll^^
ja auf den felgen und mit eingecremten arsch^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> tweety tweety ... ich habe die woche noch urlaub, fahrt ihr noch mal?? wenn ja würde ich sehr gern mitkommen.. wir waren ja sa im harz und mir tut heute immer noch alle sweh...


 ich kann bis mitwoch noch und wollte noch mal in den deister wilst du mit


----------



## bastis (3. Januar 2010)

ja morgen net dann dienstag!


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Januar 2010)

ok .genauer können wir ja schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (5. Januar 2010)

Der Winter ist immer noch da! also Raus mit denn bikes und ab in denn Deister!!
Wer kommt Sonntag mit in denn Deister??


----------



## der stimp (5. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ...
> ja auf den felgen und mit eingecremten arsch^^



ne, das glaub ich jetzt aber nicht. also das mit dem eingecremten arsch! 

mauli, wie hat sich dein neues navi geschlagen? bleibt es montiert oder wirds wieder abgebaut?


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Januar 2010)

mauli, wie hat sich dein neues navi geschlagen? bleibt es montiert oder wirds wieder abgebaut?[/quote]

 och eigentlich hats geholfen
noch habe ich keinen baum brührt. danke an den navi bauer


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder keiner hier ! na ja wie immer ))-;


----------



## der stimp (7. Januar 2010)

ach doch, bin doch da für dich. 
wie gehts dir denn schnucki?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ach doch, bin doch da für dich.
> wie gehts dir denn schnucki?



Gans gut mein süßer, habe meinen neuen GROßEN Keller 
Musste mal Rumkommen!


----------



## der stimp (8. Januar 2010)

roaarrrrr.... dann haben wir ja noch mehr platz für schmutzige spielchen. 
würd ich doch glatt mal sagen das ich heut mal bei dir rumkomm. 
ist schon alles umgezogen oder machen wir das dann nachher? kann zum umräumen auch schon früher da sein.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Januar 2010)

Keller ist fertig und Sau geil !


----------



## der stimp (8. Januar 2010)

ich bring dann ein nettes spielzeug mit, mit dem wir uns dann vergnügen können (nen fsa pig)  
jens ist auch schon unterwegs zu mir, dann fix noch ein paar sachen bekakeln und dann kommen wir zu dir rüber.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich bring dann ein nettes spielzeug mit, mit dem wir uns dann vergnügen können (nen fsa pig)
> jens ist auch schon unterwegs zu mir, dann fix noch ein paar sachen bekakeln und dann kommen wir zu dir rüber.



öle kllö ( alles klar ) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Januar 2010)

Er ist da mein neuer Keller, über 2500qm groß


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## der stimp (9. Januar 2010)

und es fehlt eindeutig ein sofa da drin. also tweet, du weisst was da zu tun ist...

ist aber echt klasse geworden und so machen ölige und schmutzige spiele beim vögelchen gleich nochmal so viel spass


----------



## bastis (9. Januar 2010)

haaammmmma keller, wenn ich an meinen denke ! glückwunsch!


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Januar 2010)

He Leute morgen hat unser lieber Schatz Mario Geburtstag !


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Januar 2010)

Morgen deister, wer kommt noch mit ???


----------



## stinky stinker (10. Januar 2010)

Hey leute 
Wollen wir mal wieder die Yard mieten ?

Achja brauch einer von euch zufällig einen top nicolai bmxtb rahmen ? 1a zustand und auch nicht soooo teuer ..

Gruß


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Hey leute
> Wollen wir mal wieder die Yard mieten ?
> 
> Achja brauch einer von euch zufällig einen top nicolai bmxtb rahmen ? 1a zustand und auch nicht soooo teuer ..
> ...



was hast dir den so vorgestellt, gefühlsmäsig ohne umzufallen!


----------



## stinky stinker (10. Januar 2010)

Was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Hey leute
> Wollen wir mal wieder die Yard mieten ?
> 
> Achja brauch einer von euch zufällig einen top nicolai bmxtb rahmen ? 1a zustand und auch nicht soooo teuer ..
> ...





stinky stinker schrieb:


> Was ?





....


----------



## stinky stinker (10. Januar 2010)

Du sprichst in rätslen


----------



## HangLoose (10. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mario! Allet Jute mien Jung! *daumen hoch*

Freue mich schon auf die Saison 2010 mit Dir und dem Rest der Bande!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## der stimp (10. Januar 2010)

wer zeit und lust hat, wir gehen nachher bei mir um die ecke ins "irish harp" am schwarzen bär. 
da steht irish folk session und guinnes auf dem plan um mein wiegenfest nett ausklingen zu lassen. 
wer also mag, mitkommen!


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Du sprichst in rätslen



Preis für das nicolai.. löl kein rätsel ! du hast gesagt wer interesse hat kann mal nachn preis fragen ! ich frage nur was es den kosten soll 



*******************MARIO HAPPY BIRTHDAY*************************
-------------------------alles alles gute---------------------------


----------



## stinky stinker (10. Januar 2010)

Achsooooooooooooooo 
ich dachte das war iwie auf die yard bezogen .. 
Also er ist echt 1a .. Fast wie neu .
Hmmm also auf Zustand und Neupreis bezogen 499 VHB

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (11. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mal ne Frage.

Mein (normales) Fahrrad hat vorne Stahtfelgen und die sind jetzt gerostet wegen dem ganzen Schnee.

Wie kann ich jetzt am Besten den Rost wieder runterkriegen und gibt es irgendein Spray, mit dem ich die Felgen einspühen kann, damit sie nicht mehr rostet?

Gruß, Mr.John


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage.
> 
> ...



Wooow, im zweifelsfalle hilf da rostlöser und anständige pflege!


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

Mr.John schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal ne Frage.
> 
> ...


oder ein neues fahrrad


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> oder ein neues fahrad



naja können es ja net alle so gut haben wie du...  wie macht sich das tech, lebt es noch?


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

ich denk aber auch das ein neues bike sicher nicht die schlechteste wahl sein dürfte...


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2010)

na ja und wenn nun mal einen persönlichen bezug zu seinem rad hat oder kein geld für ein neues oder unheimlich auf seine stahlfelgen steht? bekämme man überhaupt  noch stahlfelgen zu kaufen? das man wahnsinn!


----------



## Mr.John (11. Januar 2010)

Gibt es kein Spray, mit dem ich die Felge einsprühen könnte, damit es nicht mehr rostet? (nachdem ich den Rost entfernt habe)


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Januar 2010)

Am Samstag kommen die Bremer zu uns und wir gehen alle in die Yard !! Wer kommt noch alles mit ???


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

ich bin dabei  

um 12.38 kommen sie am bahnhof an. 
ich würd vorschlagen das wir uns dann alle da treffen, die bremer, die bad bevensener und joni einsammeln und dann zusammen in die yard fahren.


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich bin dabei
> 
> um 12.38 kommen sie am bahnhof an.
> ich würd vorschlagen das wir uns dann alle da treffen, die bremer, die bad bevensener und joni einsammeln und dann zusammen in die yard fahren.



Ja das machen wir!! Fahren aber mit der Bahn zur Yard ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (11. Januar 2010)

Hmmm , sorry jungs ..
Samstag kann ich leider nich .
Ich bein erst wieder Sonntag in der Yard ..


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

napalm muss mit in die yard


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Januar 2010)

Unser Bomber hat doch kein Rad für die Yard !


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

kriegt er kermit


----------



## Mr.John (11. Januar 2010)

Wen soll ich kriegen?

Wie teuer ist eigentlich der Eintritt?


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

nen 5er eintritt und kermit is nen street bike^^


----------



## Mr.John (11. Januar 2010)

Und von wo kriege ich das Kermit?


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Januar 2010)

das Kermit ===


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

oh kermit is bestzt....kannst aber auch so kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.John (11. Januar 2010)

Aber ohne Bike macht das doch keinen Spaß...


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

das ist kermit. 
den kann ich aber unter keinen umständen an john abgeben. wer weiss was er damit anstellt und wenn er geschändet ist... 
ne ne ne


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

wann wollt ihr in die yard würde evtl.mit kommen


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

treffen ist samstag, 16.1. ab 12.30 am bahnhof und dann halt warten bis alle von ausserhalb eingetroffen sind. 
kannst wenn du magst mit kermit fahren. oder mit dem kiez (ist ja mittlerweile auch fertig geworden)....


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

an welchen tag sammstag kann ich ehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

meine schuld ich habe die seit dafor nicht gelesen vieleicht können wir das irgent wann nacholen


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

was ist denn los bei dir am samstag?


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

@der stimp können wir ja mal nach holen mit der yard. ich habe eine team besprechung


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

ich bin dein persönlicher betreuer...kannste mike gleich sagen, ich will mitkommen nach wibe^^ und sag mike wenn er mal mit mir downhill domination zocken will können wir das gern machen^^


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

oder wollen wir das nicht nacholen sondern einfach mal gummibärchen brause trinken


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich bin dein persönlicher betreuer...kannste mike gleich sagen, ich will mitkommen nach wibe^^ und sag mike wenn er mal mit mir downhill domination zocken will können wir das gern machen^^


 wie ehe was jetzt blicke ich garnicht mehr durch erkläre mir das bitte etwas genauer


----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

da wird das komplette programm aufgefahren: gummibärchenbrause, wafeln, rampen rocken...


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

ich dein betreuer^^ mach dir tee, checke deine muskeln, mach mich zum affen für dich und feuer dich an....und falls mike mal nen gegner beim zocken haben will bin ich gerne bereit ihn abzuziehen^^


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

ja nee ist klar


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

kann mir einer eine doppelbrücke mit 200 federweg empfehlen wo drauf ich sparen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (11. Januar 2010)

monster t


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

mario leicht keine 6 kilo


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

super monster


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Januar 2010)

ja genau noch ein grund mehr wo für mich mike töten würde


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

wie wär es mit der?





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550335


----------



## stinky stinker (11. Januar 2010)

Na klar , wieso nicht ?! 
schön 3-4 lines hinkloppen und daneben noch n pumptrack ..
Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch ne hopr pro 2 ss rumliegen ?


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> kann mir einer eine doppelbrücke mit 200 federweg empfehlen wo drauf ich sparen kann




wie wehre es den mit sowas !

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/237683/cat/18

oder vieleicht der hier !

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/237393/cat/18

oder der !

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/221330/cat/18



die kann man so fahren aber wenn du mich fragst kauf dir eine 40er die wehre am besten die kommt auch gebraucht nicht so teuer giebt schon gute für 5-600euro !


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Januar 2010)

basti? willst du funktion und haltbarkeit? willst du leicht und wertig? willst du günstig sag ma was du willst!!


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

wasn das für eine aufnahme? postmount>??

kein plan, was brauche ich den da für eine adapter für die magura luise bat? kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wasn das für eine aufnahme? postmount>??
> 
> kein plan, was brauche ich den da für eine adapter für die magura luise bat? kann mir wer helfen?




ja ist postmount kauf dir eine neue bremse !


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir doch erst eine neue bremse gekauft!!! gibt es dafür keinen adapter 
???


----------



## der stimp (12. Januar 2010)

doch, gibts auf jeden fall. 
welche scheibengrösse fährst du dann? 
und welche aufnahme hat der bremskolben? (pm oder is). 
kann sein das ich hier noch nen passenden adapter rumfliegen hab.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Januar 2010)

Wer ist morgen alles bei Tom ???


----------



## der stimp (12. Januar 2010)

ich nicht, bin morgen bei basti und petra, zombies spielen.


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> doch, gibts auf jeden fall.
> welche scheibengrösse fährst du dann?
> und welche aufnahme hat der bremskolben? (pm oder is).
> kann sein das ich hier noch nen passenden adapter rumfliegen hab.



der bremsattel hat postmount also nicht seitlich die löcher ?? scheiben grösse 200mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (12. Januar 2010)

sicher das die scheibe 200 und nicht 203 hat?
die karten stehen aber gut für nen passenden adapter. ich schick dir gegen abend ne pm.


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> sicher das die scheibe 200 und nicht 203 hat?
> die karten stehen aber gut für nen passenden adapter. ich schick dir gegen abend ne pm.



ui, wenn ich die komplette scheibe messe mitm massband quassi über die achse ne. .. dann habe ich sogar 210


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen alles bei Tom ???



hey tweet, habe übringens von rst eine steckachse bekommen, für quassi umsonst


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Januar 2010)

^^es gibt oder gab für die luise 210mm scheiben^^


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> basti? willst du funktion und haltbarkeit? willst du leicht und wertig? willst du günstig sag ma was du willst!!


 ey ich bin schüler leicht haltbar . und sollte sehr wenig kosten


----------



## der stimp (12. Januar 2010)

dann wäre meine empfehlung ne sr suntour xcr


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ^^es gibt oder gab für die luise 210mm scheiben^^



nein die scheiben sind von der magura julie, habe die bremse ohne scheiben geholt! aba es ist doch richtig die scheiben vom aussendurchmesser einmal quer rüber zu messen oder?


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> dann wäre meine empfehlung ne sr suntour xcr


 guten morgen mario na auch schon wach oder er nicht was soll ich mit einer suntour dan kann ich doch gleich ne rst nehmen


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> guten morgen mario na auch schon wach oder er nicht was soll ich mit einer suntour dan kann ich doch gleich ne rst nehmen



pjetzt wirste aber persönlich!


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

wieso persönlich??????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbita-fx (12. Januar 2010)

hi Ihr piloten
hey lach, haste meine Nachricht nicht gekriegt...hab ne boxxer für dich, wenn du willst


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> wieso persönlich??????????????????????????



weil ich ne sigma fahre im moment!


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

wie ne boxxer habe doch eine neue handy nummer achso ich bekomme gleich ne neu frisur damit ich mir keine beleidigung am samstag


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

mike schike dir jetzt mel ne pn


----------



## orbita-fx (12. Januar 2010)

yo, ne tolle Boxxer für dich.....ende jan. anfang feb. ca. dann kannst du sie haben.


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Januar 2010)

ey rst hat gute gabeln.
nimm ne risse trixxxy....1000euro und unzerstörbar, einzigartig.....


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Januar 2010)

Hab mal lannnnnnnge weile wieder, und das entstanden


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Januar 2010)

Samstag in der Yard werden wir mal wieder gute Fotos und so machen !!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Januar 2010)

hi habe meinen neuen rahmen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550852


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Januar 2010)

arschrat, coole butze aber wo hasten den gekauft? hier im bikemarkt? von essential? freu mich auf einen test^^

MORGEN HAB ICH NE NEUE GABEL^^^chrischi....dann müssen unsere gabeln mal mit einnander pimpern^^

mauli? kannst du mir samstag die pedalen mitbringen??


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> arschrat, coole butze aber wo hasten den gekauft? hier im bikemarkt? von essential? freu mich auf einen test^^
> 
> MORGEN HAB ICH NE NEUE GABEL^^^chrischi....dann müssen unsere gabeln mal mit einnander pimpern^^
> 
> mauli? kannst du mir samstag die pedalen mitbringen??





jup habe ich !


----------



## wasser 8 (12. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> arschrat, coole butze aber wo hasten den gekauft? hier im bikemarkt? von essential? freu mich auf einen test^^
> 
> MORGEN HAB ICH NE NEUE GABEL^^^chrischi....dann müssen unsere gabeln mal mit einnander pimpern^^
> 
> mauli? kannst du mir samstag die pedalen mitbringen??


ehr nicht habe um 10 team besprechung bei chefe und kann nicht mit in die yard


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Januar 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi habe meinen neuen rahmen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550852



Du geile GT sauuuuuu, ist doch Hammer


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Januar 2010)

Team Goon Riders aufstehen der Schneeeee ruft !!!!


----------



## der stimp (13. Januar 2010)

der gt rahmen ist klasse, wollte rauti sich auch schon schnappen (da ist ihm dann aber wer zuvor gekommen  ) 
tweet, der schnee ruft schon die ganze zeit. nun muss er auch mal ein paar minütchen ohne uns auskommen.... 
ah, feines video, ist gut geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (13. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit! alles fit bei euch>?


----------



## der stimp (13. Januar 2010)

klaro, immer doch...


----------



## bastis (13. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> klaro, immer doch...



Schööön, mir ist etwas langweilig.. habe gestern lackiert und gehe gleich noch mal bischen schleifen.. habe ja urlaub  und verbringe den beim zahnarzt!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Januar 2010)

moah....heute gabel gekauft...morgen ein bau^^


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Januar 2010)

Und Fahren !!


----------



## der stimp (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## stinky stinker (13. Januar 2010)

Also Jungs , ich bin sa nicht dabei .
.Werden uns aber am bahnhof treffen da mir jens noch n teil geben muss .


Gruß


----------



## der stimp (14. Januar 2010)

tweet, bist du heute im lande und bereit für ne schändung in deinem dark room; äh keller? 
dann könnten wir eben mal das sattelrohr vom bergamont aufahlen. ist nur ein mü das fehlt.


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Januar 2010)

Kann morgen wieder rein in meine neue Wohnung, weil ich was gemacht habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (14. Januar 2010)

!!!WICHTIG!!!

Jungs , kann mir einer von euch vielleicht ein 34zahn kb für meine husslefelt kurbel verkaufen ? Der zustand is egal ..
Brauch es bis sonntag ..

Gruß


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> !!!WICHTIG!!!
> 
> Jungs , kann mir einer von euch vielleicht ein 34zahn kb für meine husslefelt kurbel verkaufen ? Der zustand is egal ..
> Brauch es bis sonntag ..
> ...



Ich frage mal Tom!


----------



## stinky stinker (14. Januar 2010)

Ok , wär echt nett .. 
Könnte dann sa auch zu bahnhof kommen und es abholen .. 

Gruß


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Januar 2010)

Wann treffen wir uns noch mal am Bahnhof ??


----------



## bastis (14. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> !!!WICHTIG!!!
> 
> Jungs , kann mir einer von euch vielleicht ein 34zahn kb für meine husslefelt kurbel verkaufen ? Der zustand is egal ..
> Brauch es bis sonntag ..
> ...



ich lkönnte dir nen 38er anbieten


----------



## bastis (14. Januar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/552211







so das man vorne 210er

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/552215






und das hinten 180er

für vorne hat tweet schon einen adapter ?? wollten ja ma guggen ob das passt!

für hinten brauche ich auch noch einen! ich habe einfach net dran gedacht an die **********


----------



## stinky stinker (14. Januar 2010)

Danke , aber 38 hab ich selber ... 
Tweety du meintest doch neulich 12:30 ..
Sorry bastis hab keinen ..

Gruß


----------



## bastis (14. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Danke , aber 38 hab ich selber ...
> Tweety du meintest doch neulich 12:30 ..
> Sorry bastis hab keinen ..
> 
> Gruß



jo kein problem.. wollt auch nur anbieten! weil morgen  mein neues kommt!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Danke , aber 38 hab ich selber ...
> Tweety du meintest doch neulich 12:30 ..
> Sorry bastis hab keinen ..
> 
> Gruß



Ja 12,30 !!!
Nun ist alles wieder gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/552211
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ..



Wann wolltest du denn kommen?


----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du denn kommen?



ja morgen seit ihr in der yard, dann warscheinlich sonntag, muss auch ab montag wieder arbeiten und frühst nach ricklingen zum arzt!


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. Januar 2010)

hi hier steppt ja mal wieder der bär würde ich sagen 4 post seit gestern mittag was ist hier los haben sie den anderen das internet wechgenommen ?


----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

ja scheinbar schon.. hm.. oder die schlafen alle schön, weil morgen müssen se früh raus man ich habe kein plan


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. Januar 2010)

so mein GT ist jetzt wieder kompett neuen LRS bestellt Kurbeln und innenlager ,Sattelklemme warte nur noch auf die lieferung und dann kann das neue Bike Jahr beginnen ! ich will biken denn immer nur zufuß ist voll *******!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

oh ja auf jedenfall dickes bike...o0


----------



## der stimp (15. Januar 2010)

so, damit ihr heut auch ein bissel spass habt... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP_0dDjoW_o"]YouTube- My Horse is Amazing[/ame] 

http://www.youtube.com
/watch?v=eYEkaCu17gY

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc"]YouTube- Narwhals[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqaI4Nnej58"]YouTube- Drogensong[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIyixC9NsLI"]YouTube- Badgers[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3jFTzhdZF4"]YouTube- Crabs[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5C6X9vOEkU"]YouTube- Banana Phone[/ame]


so  viel erstmal von der majö und föläx front....


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. Januar 2010)

ja ich muß auch früh raus aber doch schaue ich hier mal rein und gebe meinen senf dazu 

und auser tweety und du hat hier heute keiner was geschrieben !


----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

muhahaahah fettes ding.. mario ich habe dich bei goolive gefunden ..


----------



## der stimp (15. Januar 2010)

ey arschrat hier steppt der bär, du hast es nur noch nicht richtig mitbekommen


----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ja ich muß auch früh raus aber doch schaue ich hier mal rein und gebe meinen senf dazu
> 
> und auser tweety und du hat hier heute keiner was geschrieben !



nein und tweet schläft auch  hoffe er wird noch ma wach


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. Januar 2010)

jo die sind lustig und einer ist aus seinem winterschlaf erwacht !


----------



## bastis (15. Januar 2010)

uhps


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. Januar 2010)

so bin dann auch mal wieder weg bischen bikemakt ,BMO, HIBIKE, CNC stöbern !


----------



## der stimp (15. Januar 2010)

noch was zum abfeiern...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXvQ94Z1oDM"]YouTube- Ten Masked Men - I'm Blue[/ame]

und zum spassigen runterkommen (quasi von 100 auf 0 in 3 sekunden  ) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwJp_Xh8lP0"]YouTube- Karel Gott - "Rot und schwarz" (Paint it Black, 1969) Rolling Stones[/ame]

findet ihr nicht auch das karröl gött da aussieht wie milhouse van houten?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (15. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> noch was zum abfeiern...
> YouTube- Ten Masked Men - I'm Blue
> 
> und zum spassigen runterkommen (quasi von 100 auf 0 in 3 sekunden  )
> ...


 hallo mario na ist die e-mail angekommen? wünsche euch morgen ein schönen tag meine protektoren sind heute auch gekommen


----------



## der stimp (15. Januar 2010)

musst nochmal ein besseres bild schicken. 
mit möglichst wenig kissen etc im hintergrund, gern ausgepackt und vor allem viel viel grösser...


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Januar 2010)

mache ich sofort


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Januar 2010)

Heute ist Yard Day ! Nun noch zugreifen und mit Kommen


----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

ooh mann tweet, das ist ja geradezu sensationell. 
wo ist denn das genau und was muss man tun um da mit zu machen?! ich glaub da möchte ich auch mit und ein paar kumpelz von mir sicher auch


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ooh mann tweet, das ist ja geradezu sensationell.
> wo ist denn das genau und was muss man tun um da mit zu machen?! ich glaub da möchte ich auch mit und ein paar kumpelz von mir sicher auch



Das sind die daten wo es ist:
52"20'55.10"N
9"40'02.95"E


----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

das ist ja geradezu wahnsinn. nur wo führt uns das hinn? goggle erde sagt die koordinaten gibts nicht... 
(das sind doch sicher die koordinaten für deinen dunklen sm-bike-keller)


----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

tweet, wo bist du hin?!?!? du kannst doch nicht einfach abhauen. wir sind hier noch nciht fertig!


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Januar 2010)

Bin noch da! werde um 12 gehen, und mein poooo schon mal für dich weich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

tweet, schau mal bitte nach der übersetzung für "poo" # www.dict.cc/?s=poo # 

und für alle anderen: GUTEN MORGEN 

www.fat-pie.com/salad.htm


.


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Januar 2010)

So, dann bis gleich ich reibe ihn schon mal.


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Januar 2010)

Noch keiner da?? Yard war heute doch Gans geil !!


----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

so, nun sind alle auf dem heimweg und der ruhige teil des tages/abends kann beginnen.
war ein richtig feiner tag mit ner klasse truppe. freu mich schon aufs nächste mal biken. 

alle die bilder gemacht haben, mir bitte mailen, dann kann ich alle zusammen als zip packen und für alle zugänglich auf nem server hochladen (bekommt ihr dann den link und könnt das biler-komplett-paket dann runterladen).


----------



## bastis (16. Januar 2010)

das hört sich imma so verlockend an, ich glaube ich will auch nen dirt haben


----------



## der stimp (16. Januar 2010)

einer von den bremern war mit fully da und hatte auch seinen spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Januar 2010)

geil heute^^


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

Ich sage ja immer, man muss ein Dirt und ein Fully haben !! weil besser 

Ja das machen wir noch öfter!


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

Könnten man mit leben !==  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/239197/cat/50


----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Könnten man mit leben !==  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/239197/cat/50



ja ich kenne mich damit nicht aus .. aba das geht schon, sieht nett aus


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Januar 2010)

wuzza auch schon wach xD....
Nächstes mal bin ich auch wieder mit MEINEM Bike dabei...


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

Juten tach auch,ihr dödelköppe  
Bin auch mal wieder da,quasi ausm winterschlaf erwacht..


----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Juten tach auch,ihr dödelköppe
> Bin auch mal wieder da,quasi ausm winterschlaf erwacht..



alter der lebt noch!!! woooow


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> alter der lebt noch!!! woooow



 joop,wenn auch nur künstlich am leben erhalten aber ich lebe..


----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2010)

was macht dein bike? was geht sonst so? viel arbeit und so?


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> was macht dein bike? was geht sonst so? viel arbeit und so?



steht immer noch da und wartet auf ersatzteile. Derzeit geht´s eh nicht mit´n biken wegen arbeiten aber das wird auch wieder weniger werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

He he ein seltener Gast, guten Tag Heer DrFroop !!


----------



## MajuBiker (17. Januar 2010)

froop ist wieder bei uns!!


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He he ein seltener Gast, guten Tag Heer DrFroop !!



moin moin..


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> froop ist wieder bei uns!!



 ich war nie wirklich weg..nur so *out of order*


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

Bald geht es Los eile neu machen!!


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bald geht es Los eile neu machen!!



naja,erstmal ollte ja der schnee weg sein oder nich? aber es taut ja schon nen bissel.
Und was gibs sonst so neues an der front?


----------



## der stimp (17. Januar 2010)

*treller* - ja lebt den der alte holzfroopi noch, holzfroopi noch.... *treller*

...nur so *out of order*  out of order? wohl mal wieder zu stark mit der hecke zu tun gehabt? oder war es der rasen? oh mann


----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> *treller* - ja lebt den der alte holzfroopi noch, holzfroopi noch.... *treller*
> 
> ...nur so *out of order*  out of order? wohl mal wieder zu stark mit der hecke zu tun gehabt? oder war es der rasen? oh mann



 jaaaaaa er lebt noch...er lebt noch *sing* Weder noch,einfach nur zuviel am arbeiten gewesen oder besser immer noch Wo wir da grad beim thema sind : Kann ich die tage mal mein rakel und den spachtel abholen?


----------



## der stimp (17. Januar 2010)

jepp  sag an wann du zeit hast und dann machen wir party mit black-jack und nutten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (17. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> jepp  sag an wann du zeit hast und dann machen wir party mit black-jack und nutten...



ich bin zu doof für black jack,lass ma lieber mau mau spielen


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

Kennt man die?


----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2010)

was hier schon wieder los ist !


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kennt man die?




Ahh hilfe xD ehm ich hab da nochmal interesse an Fotos die noch gemacht wurden ^^


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab nur die 2.


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Januar 2010)

So ich werd  mich jetzt mal mitm Bike in den Schnee stürzen hier drinnen hält man es ja kaum aus drückt mir die daumen das alles heile bleibt ^^

so long an thanks for all the fish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (17. Januar 2010)

Ey Jooooooooooooooni hat meinen Namen Geklaut 
Der 2. von rechts is doch Jens ..
Heute war Yard richtig geil ..
War voll leer ..

Gruß Joni


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)

happy birthday jooonniii


----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

jo, fish für joni


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Januar 2010)

Dankeeee xD


----------



## DrFroop (18. Januar 2010)

Nabend die Damen...


----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## DrFroop (18. Januar 2010)

Mariooooo,du oller moschkote - alles frisch im schlüppa?


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Nabend die Damen...


----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

yeeehahh, alles fit im schritt... 
sach mal an wann du zeit hast für ..... dinge.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


>


auch dir nabend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

Na ihr Transus


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> auch dir nabend...


 gleichfalls ich dachte schon du werst tod oder hast mit biken aufgehört!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

He da müssen wir auch mal fahren!  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=babWxCGLAfc"]YouTube- Yard Clip,Leinhausen-Hannover[/ame]


----------



## Mr.John (18. Januar 2010)

huhu


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He da müssen wir auch mal fahren! YouTube- Yard Clip,Leinhausen-Hannover


 aber nur mit helm !!!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> aber nur mit helm !!!



Aber du mit einen Dirt Bike


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

NÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ wen mit dem keiler


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

Geht nicht OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)

cool ich fahr da morgen mal nach der arbeit hin^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

bekommt basti dann den kermit


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Geht nicht OOOOOOOOOO


 Wie ich habe jetzt kein geld für ein dirt bike ich habe mir gestern ein leatt brace bestellt und leider sind die dinger recht teuer


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bekommt basti dann den kermit


 ok kann dann gleich meine gesamten neuen protecktoren einweihen


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bekommt basti dann den kermit



Er bekommt mein Stahltech! das Super BMXDHFR bike


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Er bekommt mein Stahltech! das Super BMXDHFR bike


 ist das dieses kommische kleine ding??????


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

Das ist es !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

das ist nicht "komisch" 
das ist "goon"


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

ja genau das meine ich


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> das ist nicht "komisch"
> das ist "goon"



Ich weiß


----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

da kommt dann aber, extra und nur für dich, ne mz dj3 mit 130mm ran, damit du zumindest ein klein wenig dh feeling hast.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> da kommt dann aber, extra und nur für dich, ne mz dj3 mit 130mm ran, damit du zumindest ein klein wenig dh feeling hast.


das ist ein guter vorschlag kann da auch meine marzocchi rein


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)

îhhh nee...keine 170mmm


----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

meinst nicht das baut dann doch ein wenig komisch? versaut doch die ganze fahrphysik


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> meinst nicht das baut dann doch ein wenig komisch? versaut doch die ganze fahrphysik


 ja und   downhill 4 ever


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)

na hauptsache ich mag links und rechtskurven^^

welche fahrphysik? da gehört ne monster rein^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> na hauptsache ich mag links und rechtskurven...



muschi kennt den weg!


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> na hauptsache ich mag links und rechtskurven^^
> 
> welche fahrphysik? da gehört ne monster rein^^


 ist das eine anspielung auf die seite?????


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Januar 2010)

He und so ein unschöner DH oder lieber gesagt CC Lenker!!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> gleichfalls ich dachte schon du werst tod oder hast mit biken aufgehört!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ne ne,muss nur viel arbeiten,auch teileweise am we und da bleibt fürs bike kaum zeit außer mal kurz anguggen und abstauben Hab doch erst angefangen mitn biken,da hör ich doch nich wieder auf...


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

ein 780 boo basti muss schon sein


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Januar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ne ne,muss nur viel arbeiten,auch teileweise am we und da bleibt fürs bike kaum zeit außer mal kurz anguggen und abstauben Hab doch erst angefangen mitn biken,da hör ich doch nich wieder auf...


 Na dann ist ja gut


----------



## DrFroop (18. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He und so ein unschöner DH oder lieber gesagt CC Lenker!!




Vögelchen,du kleine prozentesau..wie siehts aus mit deiner "quelle" ?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## bastis (19. Januar 2010)

Die Seite

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

GUTEN MORGEN HÄRDE  ...o0


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Die Seite
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



 OH MEIN GOTT, es ist ein fahrrad. 

ne, mal im ernst, das ist ein Q200 rahmen von felt (also nix hügel hüpf), 
die teile sind nicht wirklich der hit und zu dem was er geschrieben hat was gemacht werden muss, 
kommt garantiert noch ein ganzer haufen dazu von dem er nichts gesagt hat. 
mein tip - finger weg davon!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Januar 2010)

Tag an alle!


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT, es ist ein fahrrad.
> 
> ne, mal im ernst, das ist ein Q200 rahmen von felt (also nix hügel hüpf),
> die teile sind nicht wirklich der hit und zu dem was er geschrieben hat was gemacht werden muss,
> ...



ja deswegen fragt man ja mal ne .. :? danke


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Januar 2010)

Kommt heute noch einer mit zu Tom ??


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

wenn da einzelne sachen durch sind (auch wenn sie leicht zu reparieren oder ersetzen sind) machen mich immer ein wenig stutzig. 
wenns kein problem ist, das zu machen, stellt sich die frage, warum macht derjenige das dann nicht einfach selbst und verkauft somit ein bike das komplett heil ist und er dafür einen höheren preis erziehlen kann.... 


moin tweet, 
warum bist du denn wegen dem m-150 nicht mehr rumgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn da einzelne sachen durch sind (auch wenn sie leicht zu reparieren oder ersetzen sind) machen mich immer ein wenig stutzig.
> wenns kein problem ist, das zu machen, stellt sich die frage, warum macht derjenige das dann nicht einfach selbst und verkauft somit ein bike das komplett heil ist und er dafür einen höheren preis erziehlen kann....
> 
> 
> ...



ja du hast recht mit dem was du sagst!


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

Ich kaufe das..


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

läster nicht, die bude ist klasse, und unkaputtbar ist sie auch...


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> läster nicht, die bude ist klasse, und unkaputtbar ist sie auch...



das sollte nicht gelästert sein, das war so mehr oder weniger mein srnst, wie ich eben schrieb, "ich kaufe das" !!!


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

ok, wenn du tatsächlich interesse hast, sollten wir uns mal treffen und du das bike probegefahren sein.


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Januar 2010)

Federgabel dran und ab geht er!!


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok, wenn du tatsächlich interesse hast, sollten wir uns mal treffen und du das bike probegefahren sein.



ja lasss uns das nächste woche mal machen, ich muss sowieso guggen die woche habe ein kein frei mehr und nächste woche wollte ich einen tag zu tweet mit der fatsau dann können wa das ja man verbinden !


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Federgabel dran und ab geht er!!



jea, aba erstmal guggen!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Januar 2010)

So bin nun weg zu Tom!


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Federgabel dran und ab geht er!!



recht so recht so, was meinst du warum ich im bikemarkt ne suchanzeige für ne mz d-street hab. 
die gabel ist zwar sauschwer aber das bike hätte dann federung vorn und wäre absolut unzerstörbar (ich wette das selbst michi das bike nicht klein bekäme).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> recht so recht so, was meinst du warum ich im bikemarkt ne suchanzeige für ne mz d-street hab.
> die gabel ist zwar sauschwer aber das bike hätte dann federung vorn und wäre absolut unzerstörbar (ich wette das selbst michi das bike nicht klein bekäme).



das klingt so als würdest du es eherbehalten wollen!


----------



## der stimp (20. Januar 2010)

ne ne. 
ich hatte es mir zum streeten aufgebaut, nun hab ich das spank mit atomlab gi60 gabel 
(die hat 60mm feder und ist fast wie ne starrgabel) und deshalb geb ich das identiti ab. 
hatte sich den winter aber kein käufer gefunden und da kam mir dann die idee mit ner federgabel.


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

ach so.. ja ich würde auch ne gabel draufhauen! aba ich müsste sowieso erstmal paar euros zur seite legen... kann das auch net schei**en ! qaba fun hätte ich schon auf das bike


----------



## stinky stinker (20. Januar 2010)

Hey Jungs !
Hier mal n neues Bild von meinem Schnucki 
Ist immoment leider nur die Winterausstattung ..
Im Keller liegt schon mein neues Hr (Mavic ex 721 auf hope pro 2) , neue schlappen 
(mac 2 dirt ) und ne hope mono mini


----------



## bastis (20. Januar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Hey Jungs !
> Hier mal n neues Bild von meinem Schnucki
> Ist immoment leider nur die Winterausstattung ..
> Im Keller liegt schon mein neues Hr (Mavic ex 721 auf hope pro 2) , neue schlappen
> (mac 2 dirt ) und ne hope mono mini



niceeeeeee


----------



## xCupidox (20. Januar 2010)

ein wenig gute nacht musik^^ und die anmerkung,dass ich euch darum beneide, dass ihr zeit zum biken findet...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UZu6c5SIFQ


----------



## Arschrat38 (22. Januar 2010)

schönen guten wünsche ich euch ich arme sau muß jetzt gleich zur arbeit !hoffe das heute die letzten teile für mein bike kommen ! und ich dann mal wieder eine runde drehen kann


----------



## der stimp (22. Januar 2010)

moin und nen guten arbeitstag dir


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Januar 2010)

Meine neuen ! 370 gram


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Meine neuen ! 370 gram



schick schick.. tweet ich habe kommenden donnerstag und freitag frei! ich komme dann zu dir ist das ok? ..

ich habe noch eine kleinere bremscheibe besorgt! und ich habe meine sigma getauscht gegen ne mz 55


----------



## der stimp (22. Januar 2010)

moin euch allen 

tweet, meinst die halten? sind ja noch nen tick leichter als meine pvc pedalen. 

bastis, soll ich dann auch beim tweet rumkommen und das identiti mitbringen?


----------



## bastis (22. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin euch allen
> 
> tweet, meinst die halten? sind ja noch nen tick leichter als meine pvc pedalen.
> 
> bastis, soll ich dann auch beim tweet rumkommen und das identiti mitbringen?



also wenn tweet zeit hat und du lust hast wieso net..


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Januar 2010)

Ja ja ist alles ok! Nächsten Freitag ist ok! so 13 uhr!?
Die werden Hallten, sind Teuer als 5050xx, aber dünner!


----------



## orbita-fx (22. Januar 2010)

sind die schwer...!!!


----------



## bastis (23. Januar 2010)

ja super, unter den umständen würde ich mal sagen lass rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

freitag 13h bin ich mit am start bei dir...


----------



## bastis (23. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin euch allen
> 
> tweet, meinst die halten? sind ja noch nen tick leichter als meine pvc pedalen.
> 
> bastis, soll ich dann auch beim tweet rumkommen und das identiti mitbringen?





tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja ja ist alles ok! Nächsten Freitag ist ok! so 13 uhr!?
> Die werden Hallten, sind Teuer als 5050xx, aber dünner!





der stimp schrieb:


> freitag 13h bin ich mit am start bei dir...



na dann läuft, basti mit und ein dirt muhahaaahhaha habe noch nie auf soner schüssel gesessen!


----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

hm, ich glaub der tweet lungert schon wieder im gaschawaschaland rum... 
TWEET!!! AUFWACHEN!!! wir wolln was von dir.
hallo


----------



## bastis (23. Januar 2010)

ja die vögel schlafen schon


----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

werd ich aber auch gleich machen. hab morgen volles programm und langen tag und muss fit sein (und bleiben)... 

guts nächtle da draussen *winke*


----------



## bastis (23. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> werd ich aber auch gleich machen. hab morgen volles programm und langen tag und muss fit sein (und bleiben)...
> 
> guts nächtle da draussen *winke*



joa gute nacht mario


----------



## stinky stinker (23. Januar 2010)

Kommt so wer mit inne yard ?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

Bin wieder daaaaaaa 
Kommt Sonntag einer mit in denn Deister ?? Werde nach denn Deister noch mal in die Eile, Eishügel hüpfen


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin wieder daaaaaaa
> Kommt Sonntag einer mit in denn Deister ?? Werde nach denn Deister noch mal in die Eile, Eishügel hüpfen


mach das nicht war am donnerstag mit marius da das ist eine komplete eisfläche


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> mach das nicht war am donnerstag mit marius da das ist eine komplete eisfläche



Ja geil das macht doch bock 

Kommt denn noch einer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (23. Januar 2010)

nein das macht kein bock das ist reiner selbst mord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

ihr habt doch alle nen schaden. 
in sachen selbstmord hat unser fichten-mauli ja schon gute trainingsergebnisse vorzuweisen  
wie läuft eigentlich das fichten-navi? oder ist es schon wieder abgebaut?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

Auch auf eis muss man fahren können!
ist denn einer morgen in der eile?


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ihr habt doch alle nen schaden.
> in sachen selbstmord hat unser fichten-mauli ja schon gute trainingsergebnisse vorzuweisen
> wie läuft eigentlich das fichten-navi? oder ist es schon wieder abgebaut?


 das wirst du gleich sehen!!!!!!


----------



## MajuBiker (23. Januar 2010)

tweety pack deine schlittschuhe ein dann kannste ne runde auf dem rodelberg drehen!


----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

schlittschuhe?! red nich, da werden die reifen von der felge gezogen und dann gehts rund...


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> schlittschuhe?! red nich, da werden die reifen von der felge gezogen und dann gehts rund...



Kommste heute noch mal rum ? bin ab 18uhr wieder da!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

Hab da noch was für euch ! Goon Party [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fFG3V5-U4Y"]YouTube- Buchen sie Cosimo der DSDS Elvis 2009 fÃ¼r Partys & Shows www DSDS 2010 de[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (23. Januar 2010)

heute?!?!?! oi, hab grad noch felix und basti hier und fahr später dann zu basti und petra. 
soll ich mal montag mittag bei dir reinschauen? dann können wir wilde ölige spielchen in deiner folterstube starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. Januar 2010)

Ist dann morgen einer von euch in der eile?


----------



## stinky stinker (23. Januar 2010)

No , aber Yard


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Januar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4453Hallo habe von dem jahr 2009 ein rückblick gemacht mit euch darauf


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Januar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> Hallo habe von dem jahr 2009 ein rückblick gemacht mit euch darauf



Link bitte!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Januar 2010)

Heute im Deister


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Januar 2010)

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. Januar 2010)

basti, wo ist denn der jahresrückblick von dir zu finden?
hab grad mal in deinem album geschaut aber da waren nur die üblichen verdächtigen zu finden...


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> basti, wo ist denn der jahresrückblick von dir zu finden?
> hab grad mal in deinem album geschaut aber da waren nur die üblichen verdächtigen zu finden...



Für schlaue ! unter Videos!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Januar 2010)

Hab da noch was für ..... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yx1ocQYxFg"]YouTube- Freeride - Freeflow im Deister[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (24. Januar 2010)

Diese Aufgabe wurde von einem Mathematik Professor an der Universität von Barcelona gestellt:
Aufgabe: 
Eine Mutter ist 21 Jahre älter als ihr Kind 
und in 6 Jahren wird das Kind 5 mal jünger sein, als die Mutter.
Frage: Wo ist der Vater?

ANTWORTEN mir bitte als pm schicken (dann wird den anderen die lösung nicht gleich vorweg genommen)...


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist mal DH= [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz8OS-G4VdQ"]YouTube- VerticalRacing.at - Downhill Movie[/ame]
Und das ist meine erste Strecke die ich mit meine ersten DH gefahren bin!= [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcBKaiSmWQw"]YouTube- Verditz - Funpark[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Januar 2010)

hey kids, samstag is bigger bashment im mephisto! auf auf^^


----------



## der stimp (25. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> Diese Aufgabe wurde von einem Mathematik Professor an der Universität von Barcelona gestellt:
> Aufgabe:
> Eine Mutter ist 21 Jahre älter als ihr Kind
> und in 6 Jahren wird das Kind 5 mal jünger sein, als die Mutter.
> ...




# BINGO # matzinski hat die richtige lösung raus. 
hast du gegoogelt oder tatsächlich ausgerechnet?


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2010)

moin moin, heute habe ich meine rst sigma gegen eine mz 55 r getauscht, für mein rad denke ich mal die beste entscheidung, hoffe ich zumindest! was meint ihr?


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> # BINGO # matzinski hat die richtige lösung raus.
> hast du gegoogelt oder tatsächlich ausgerechnet?


Wie, gegoogelt? Natürlich nicht, sondern gerechnet. Den Rechenweg hab' ich dir doch geschickt. So schwierig war das ja wohl nicht. Na ja, vieleicht die Interpretation des Ergebnisses.


----------



## der stimp (26. Januar 2010)

top und bisher haben nur du und stinky stinker die richtige lösung geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (26. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hey kids, samstag is bigger bashment im mephisto! auf auf^^






Bin dabei


----------



## wasser 8 (27. Januar 2010)

ist jemand am we in der eile ? aber nur wenn die eis fläachen ein bisschen angetaut sind


----------



## bastis (27. Januar 2010)

lol wir haben noch minus 10 grad fast nachts basti!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Januar 2010)

Bin da auch schon gefahren und gesprungen das geht ! einfach machen und nicht weinen !! wir sind doch die eilen gang.


----------



## wasser 8 (27. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin da auch schon gefahren und gesprungen das geht ! einfach machen und nicht weinen !! wir sind doch die eilen gang.


 und bist du dabei?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Januar 2010)

Bin sonntag in der eile!


----------



## der stimp (28. Januar 2010)

moin ihrs, 
ES WIRD LANGSAM WIEDER SOMMER!!!!  
naja ok, also zumindest liegt nicht mehr meterhoch schnee auf den strassen. aber der sommer kommt gewiss....


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

jea.. es wird auch langsam zeit, dabei hat es gestern noch so geschneit !...


----------



## der stimp (28. Januar 2010)

morgen nachmittag wird ja erstmal das vöglechen in seinem bastelkeller geschändet. 
wird sicher wieder ein mords spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

muhhaahha.. ach siehste muss ich noch ma vorsichtshalber die bremsen anbauen ! ... das wa auch heile ankommen


----------



## der stimp (28. Januar 2010)

bremse anbauen? 
ich dachte du kommst mit der bahn und nimmst das bike gleich mit?!?!?


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

ja ich überlege auch noch wie ich das mache .. wollte mit tweet eben mal schauen wegen adaptern und bremsleitungen und so nem zeugs!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Januar 2010)

Kommt ja kommt zuuuuuu mir, ich warte schonnnn auch euch(


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommt ja kommt zuuuuuu mir, ich warte schonnnn auch euch(


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Januar 2010)

hi jungs sagmal tweety is bei euch noch platz würde mich dazu geselln habe morgen nur 2 stunden und würde mich dazu geseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

des werden ja imma mehr  dann können wa ja schon ne kleine party machen


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Januar 2010)

ich fahre in die eile bin weg!!!!!!!


----------



## der stimp (28. Januar 2010)

vögelchen gang-bang


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

ich weiss wie das machen, ich fahre zu tweet mit dem fat und dann fahre ich eben in die geibelstr, und komme mit der bahn dann wieder!


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Januar 2010)

Achtung: in der eile liegt überall glas auf denn absprüngen u. landungen sowie auf demm rodelberg also passt auf euch auf . fahren lässt sich es richtig gut


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Januar 2010)

Morgen 15 uhr bei mir ?!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Januar 2010)

NWD 10 Ganz== http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/7Z9qKnbyv3c/


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen 15 uhr bei mir ?!



ich dachte 13 uhr?? ABA 15 uhr ist auch ok..


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen 15 uhr bei mir ?!


bin morgen doch nicht dabei muss mich noch mit bmo auseinander setzten dann bis sonntag oder samstag


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Januar 2010)

Hat noch einer ne 180er Scheibe über bitte melden !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Januar 2010)

hab nur ne 160er....die is aber bestandteil von nem bild^^


----------



## bastis (28. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hat noch einer ne 180er Scheibe über bitte melden !!



jo nehm ich dir morgen mit, ne 180er habe ich noch, hätte ich sowieso mitgenommen falls meine net passt! hm.. wann den nu um drei oda um 1?



silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hab nur ne 160er....die is aber bestandteil von nem bild^^



EY felix 6.2 plattform nööö jesus ist auch dabei, elektronik playground mit jerome dem spinna muahhahahaha


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Januar 2010)

15 uhr bei mir!


----------



## silence-Floppi (29. Januar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> EY felix 6.2 plattform nööö jesus ist auch dabei, elektronik playground mit jerome dem spinna muahhahahaha



hehe...kla mal wieder abhotten^^


----------



## tweetygogo (29. Januar 2010)

Zum wach-werden  http://www.kino.de/kinofilm/legion/trailer/112874.html


----------



## bastis (29. Januar 2010)

goon morgen ......


----------



## der stimp (29. Januar 2010)

moin ihrs. 
wenns endlich aufhört zu schneien, kanns ja fast schon bald sommer werden....


----------



## bastis (29. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihrs.
> wenns endlich aufhört zu schneien, kanns ja fast schon bald sommer werden....




ja man hoffentlich hört es bald mal auf zu schneien ich habe auch kein bock mehr!

und mir ist langweilig


----------



## bastis (29. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub das wird mein neues  muhahahah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. Januar 2010)

das gerät gibt dem begriff "partymobil" aber mal ganz gepflegt ne total neue bedeutung


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Januar 2010)

ieht aus wie nen norco oder nen biggi....aber süß isses


----------



## Jooonnii (30. Januar 2010)

wieder da aus stuttgart =) 
zum biken bestimmt ganz hübsch


----------



## der stimp (30. Januar 2010)

hoffe du hattest eine schön ruhige fahrt. abholkommando war ja auch da


----------



## Jooonnii (30. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hoffe du hattest eine schön ruhige fahrt. abholkommando war ja auch da




habe entschlossen NIE wieder zug zu fahren....war ja sooo ätzend...zugfahren stinkt....xD ja über das hab ich mich auch gefreut =)


----------



## der stimp (30. Januar 2010)

wir haben extra dafür wacker und tapfer die ganze nacht durchgemacht. 
ok, wir waren im irish pub bei guinness und lecker essen und haben den rest der nacht computer gespielt. aber all das nur für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (30. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wir haben extra dafür wacker und tapfer die ganze nacht durchgemacht.
> ok, wir waren im irish pub bei guinness und lecker essen und haben den rest der nacht computer gespielt. aber all das nur für dich



 hehee und alles nur für mich find ich ja persönlich sehr cool


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Januar 2010)

mein heutiges mittag @der stimp mal was anderes als süße nudeln


----------



## der stimp (30. Januar 2010)

habt ihr das arme flattervieh etwa in nem alten stahlhelm eingelegt zum backen?!?!? 
oah was seit ihr denn für fiese und gemeine mittagsentenmishndler.... 
und was hat das mit süssen nudeln auf sich? hatte micha mir irgendwann auch schon mal was von erzählt.


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Januar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> habt ihr das arme flattervieh etwa in nem alten stahlhelm eingelegt zum backen?!?!?
> oah was seit ihr denn für fiese und gemeine mittagsentenmishndler....
> und was hat das mit süssen nudeln auf sich? hatte micha mir irgendwann auch schon mal was von erzählt.


 nö habe ich mir in einer art römischen topf gemacht und das mit den nudeln war doch als wir nudeln mit bolonese gegessen haben und die irgentwie süß geschmeckt haben


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Januar 2010)

Bin morgen in der Eile wer noch??? aber erst Deister!


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bin morgen in der Eile wer noch??? aber erst Deister!


 iccccccccccccccccccccch aber deister dafor ehr nicht schafe es zeitlich nicht


----------



## wasser 8 (30. Januar 2010)

ab wann bist du in der eile???????????????????????????????????


----------



## tweetygogo (30. Januar 2010)

So 13,30-14,30uhr !


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. Januar 2010)

sauber, wenn wetter gut bleibt komm ichauch in die eile.....
jetz steh ich grad  am hbf und warte das 2.mal innerhalb24 stunden auf jooni....da kommt sie = )
so bis morgen......


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Januar 2010)

So bin nun weg ab in denn Deister! und dann eile.
Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (31. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> So bin nun weg ab in denn Deister! und dann eile.
> Bis dann!


 alter hast du irgent was eingenommen so früh in den deister??????????????????? hut ab


----------



## bastis (31. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen! mario, du wolltest mir mal nen link und ein paar fotos schicken nöööö!


und sonst alles fit so hier im raum?


----------



## Jooonnii (31. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> sauber, wenn wetter gut bleibt komm ichauch in die eile.....
> jetz steh ich grad  am hbf und warte das 2.mal innerhalb24 stunden auf jooni....da kommt sie = )
> so bis morgen......



oh man, wird ja langsam schlimm... 
ich freu mich schon so derbe auf den frühling/sommer dann fängt das bauen an =)


----------



## silence-Floppi (31. Januar 2010)

so leute da hab ich ja sauber verpennt, höhö, hab aber wenigstens kein hausverbot im mephisto  (inside) lol


----------



## Jooonnii (31. Januar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so leute da hab ich ja sauber verpennt, höhö, hab aber wenigstens kein hausverbot im mephisto  (inside) lol



ich bin stolz auf dich


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Januar 2010)

Eile heute war der HAMMER!


----------



## wasser 8 (31. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Eile heute wahr der HAMMER!


 stimmt jeder der nicht dort war ist selber schuld. war richtig klasse bin. ich weiss nicht was ihr mit den temperaturen habt ich war heute in kurtzer hose in der eile  passt doch nur die rodler guckten immer so kommisch


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Januar 2010)

Die woche noch mal!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (31. Januar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die woche noch mal!!!!


 wann den?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2010)

tweet, wollten basti und ich heute oder morgen zu dir rumkommen?


----------



## bastis (1. Februar 2010)

morgen abend meister!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Februar 2010)

Genau! morgen 15 uhr!


----------



## bastis (1. Februar 2010)

neeeee 15.oo nich, ich habe doch gesagt kann erst abends, ich muss bis halb fünf arbeiten! dann bon ich erst gegen 6 da


----------



## bastis (1. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> neeeee 15.oo nich, ich habe doch gesagt kann erst abends, ich muss bis 16.30 arbeiten! dann bon ich erst gegen 18.oo da


..o0


----------



## bastis (1. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ..o0



mario denkst du an die adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2010)

jopp, sind schon eingepackt (verpeilt wie ich bin vergess ich die sonst nur wieder)...


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Februar 2010)

OK 18 uhr !!!


----------



## der stimp (1. Februar 2010)

ich finds aber gut das ihr farblich und grössentechnisch mit den zeiten auch an alte und kurzsichtige leute denkt


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Februar 2010)

He schaut mal!  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC3iWynkE-I"]YouTube- Rocky Mountain Bikes www.radsportkimmerle.de[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Februar 2010)

Das ist der Hammer


----------



## orbita-fx (2. Februar 2010)

Moin, wer da...?


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

damit der bikeralltag nicht so langweilig wird, hier die aktuellen biketermine der hannover-bremen connection

samstag - 13.2. yard halle hannover
dienstag - 23.3. ipunkt halle hamburg 

unter folgendem link ist nochmal alles genauer nachzulesen. 
verabredungen und fragen bitte auch dort klären... 

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436796



also, auf rege teilnahme


----------



## stinky stinker (2. Februar 2010)

Och man  Wieso seit ihr immer Samstags inner Yard ? 
KOmmt mal lieber Sonntags ..
Leerer und ich bin da


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> damit der bikeralltag nicht so langweilig wird, hier die aktuellen biketermine der hannover-bremen connection
> 
> samstag - 13.2. yard halle hannover
> dienstag - 23.3. ipunkt halle hamburg
> ...


 man mario würde sehr gern mein keiler auch mal durch die yard quälen bin an dem we aber mit marius auf konfa freizeit


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

samstag passt in soweit besser weil eigentlich immer 2/3 der teilnehmer aus bremen, bad bevensen und bremerhaven anreisen (und heim müssen die ja auch wieder, am montag ruft die arbeit  ). 

mauli, da solltet ihr euch aber echt mal beim pastor beschweren. so geht das ja nun wirklich nicht. 
der kann doch die fahrt nicht einfach auf unseren biketag legen *grrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (2. Februar 2010)

Pfff dann eben nicht 
Steht schon n Termin für die Streetsession dieses Jahr ?

Gruß


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

ich glaub die auftakt session ist im mai in bremen. 
muss ich aber nochmal michi fragen wie da die planung ausschaut. 
generell ist das aber auch eine frage die im thread "hannover-bremen connection" geklärt werden sollte. 
hier geht das nach ein paar posts sonst schlicht und einfach UNTER.


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Februar 2010)

ja wirklich sagmal mario hast du noch ne flasche dieses zeugs ich würde sie dir gerne abkaufen weil wir an dem we kein alk mit bringen dürfen


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

jo hab ich noch da.  brauchst nicht abzukaufen, geb ich dir mit wenn wir uns die tage sehen.


----------



## stinky stinker (2. Februar 2010)

haha Wasser 8 wie alt bist du ? 
Wär es aber nicht mal geil dieses Jahr 2 Sessions in Hannover eine am Anfang und eine am Ende .. Also die Erste so Anfang Juni und die 2. Ende August ..

Gruß


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Februar 2010)

alles klar wann wollen wir uns denn mal wieder treffen? morgen oder sammmstag oder so


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

zu den 2 sessions in hannover hab ich in der "hannover-bremen connenction" was geschrieben 
siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6800845#post6800845


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Februar 2010)

sessions in hannover , Das werde ich alles wieder planen und Lake jump auch!

Ach Mario bring mir heute mal ne Flasche mit brauche die morgen!?


----------



## stinky stinker (2. Februar 2010)

Tweety plan dieses Jahr mal 2 Sessions ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. Februar 2010)

Wollte eigentlich eine in Wolfsburg machen!


----------



## stinky stinker (2. Februar 2010)

Hmmm schade ..


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2010)

mahlzeit alle zusammen!


----------



## wasser 8 (2. Februar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> haha Wasser 8 wie alt bist du ?
> Wär es aber nicht mal geil dieses Jahr 2 Sessions in Hannover eine am Anfang und eine am Ende .. Also die Erste so Anfang Juni und die 2. Ende August ..
> 
> Gruß


irgent ein problem mit meinem alter?


----------



## DrFroop (2. Februar 2010)

Salom ihr Luschääään.... Alles frisch und fruchtig?


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2010)

na klaaaaaaaaaa.... *SO YARD MIT DEM FROSCH*
löööööl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> na klaaaaaaaaaa.... *SO YARD MIT DEM FROSCH*
> löööööl


Frosch? Ey,Basti -rauch mal einen weniger am abend


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2010)

nein basti smoke gar net bast hat kermit gekauft


----------



## DrFroop (2. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> nein basti smoke gar net bast hat kermit gekauft



ahja.. muss auch mal langsam wieder fahren sonst staubt mein ding noch völiig ein


----------



## der stimp (2. Februar 2010)

moi bei eucht gehts ja mal wieder gut rund. 

tweet, dir können wir die auftakt session dieses jahr nicht überlassen, das endet sonst nur im chaos (siehe folterkeller, ölige spielchen und das sofa das du partout nicht haben willst). 
wegen dem m-150, falls du morgen bei mir in der nähe bist, kannst gern kurz einfliegen. 

yeeehaaah, nun bekommt der kermit doch noch airtime und bleibt wenigstens gut behütet innerhalb der härde


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moi bei eucht gehts ja mal wieder gut rund.
> 
> 
> yeeehaaah, nun bekommt der kermit doch noch airtime und bleibt wenigstens gut behütet innerhalb der härde




sowieso..Majo,in 14 tagen hab ich endlich mal wieder mehr zeit,dann kommste mal mit´n Katalog rumgeschneit auf nen wog voll nudels und toten fleisch,ok?


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

jopp, hört sich nach nem masterplan an. bring dir dann die rakel mit und nen eimer voll gegorenem honigsaft den wir warm machen können. 
meinst du schaffst es übernächsten samstag mit in die yard zu kommen? 
hardtail kann ich dir geben wenn du magst (hoffe bis dahin hab ich mein cowan ds fertig).


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> jopp, hört sich nach nem masterplan an. bring dir dann die rakel mit und nen eimer voll gegorenem honigsaft den wir warm machen können.
> meinst du schaffst es übernächsten samstag mit in die yard zu kommen?
> hardtail kann ich dir geben wenn du magst (hoffe bis dahin hab ich mein cowan ds fertig).



Denk mal das is nen masterplan *rüülps* also jetzt sa. in einer woche? Da bin ich in celle und bleib bis so. da


----------



## MajuBiker (3. Februar 2010)

moin jungs!
bin gestern erst aus dem skiurlaub zurück gekommen!
heute ist in ganz hannover schulfrei!!


----------



## stinky stinker (3. Februar 2010)

Nee , frag mich nur wie alt du eben bist ..


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ach so dann ist ja ok bin 95 geboren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

moin moin, jaaa kermit bekommt airtime lööööööl gut behütet ist er auch, jetzt wollen mal hoffen das das sonntag klappt, dann wir er quassi neu belebt und verheiratet, fehlt nur noch das "er" brüste hat dann wäre die sache perfekt!!!


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

oha, du machst mir angst... du würdest doch nciht etwa was mit deinem bike anfangen oder?!? 
musst mal froopi auf miss piggy ansprechen, der wird dir da noch ne nette sache zu sagen können. 

leute, wer hat bock diesen sonntag mit in die yard zu kommen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

^^
froop, du sack dein lümmel wird vom staub befreit, ich lad mich jetz zum nudeln essen ein^^

stimpie....ich werd zusehen das ich diese we nach burgdorf komme....


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

felix, musst heut gar nciht arbeiten?


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

@ stimp in angesichts der tatsachen werde ich wohl mal mitkommen und mich etwas zum affen machen 

@ felix samstag steht????


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

@bastis, samstag steht...jerome ärgern
@stimp, ich bin auf arbeit^^


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

jo fett wann macht ihr den los, ich muss bis halb zwölf arbeiten und würde dann mit euch zusammenhingehen oder seit ihr danns chon da??


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

drück die daumen das am samstag mein cowan ds rahmen ankommt. 
dann kann ich mich in meine hütte verziehen und bastel duch bis die bude fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

^^keune ahnung....ich drück dir die daumen mario....wann wir lsgehen keine ahnung, bastis...


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

ich frag ma hang loooooooooooose.... auf jeden bis samstag... und sonntag musste dann auch mit inne yard kommen ne felix..


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oha, du machst mir angst... du würdest doch nciht etwa was mit deinem bike anfangen oder?!?
> musst mal froopi auf miss piggy ansprechen, der wird dir da noch ne nette sache zu sagen können.
> 
> leute, wer hat bock diesen sonntag mit in die yard zu kommen?


ich aber nur wen mein neuer helm kommt und das wetter nicht so gut ist


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

was hat denn die yard mit dem wetter zu tun? 
halbschale liegt hier und wartet nur auf dich...


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich aber nur wen mein neuer helm kommt und das wetter nicht so gut ist





der stimp schrieb:


> was hat denn die yard mit dem wetter zu tun?
> halbschale liegt hier und wartet nur auf dich...




nimm dein fullface und brech den kinschutz weg maaaan das geht auch


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ja is klar ich breche bei einem 190 â¬ helm den kinschutz weg ja is klar 
mit dem wetter wenn Ã©s schÃ¶n ist dann fahre ich in die eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

aba das würde der halbschale noch mal so ne gewisse note geben!


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

na gut da hast du eigentlich recht aber bei meinem helm kann ich mir das nicht leisten ich bin doch ein armer schüler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

basti, das find ich aber sehr gut und vorbildlich mitdenkend von dir das du bei dem 190 euro helm den kinnschutz abbrichst, nur um mit uns in die halle zu kommen. 
aber wie gesagt, musst doch nicht, wir haben auch so einen für dich (was aber nicht heissen muss, das wir dich an deiner tat hindern würden)... 

aber mal was anderes, hast du die table tops noch? 
wenn ja, müssen wir mal einen für aushandeln


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

> lol



ja das stimmt na ja . . ich schnore dir nen alten fullface


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> basti, das find ich aber sehr gut und vorbildlich mitdenkend von dir das du bei dem 190 euro helm den kinnschutz abbrichst, nur um mit uns in die halle zu kommen.
> aber wie gesagt, musst doch nicht, wir haben auch so einen für dich (was aber nicht heissen muss, das wir dich an deiner tat hindern würden)...
> 
> aber mal was anderes, hast du die table tops noch?
> wenn ja, müssen wir mal einen für aushandeln


 mario habe sie noch wenn du sie haben möchtest würde ich gleich mit der bahn kommen aber ich muss dann noch zumm kieferotopeden


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

wie müsste ich dann mit der 5 und dann weiter?


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

bingo, passt  

fährst mit der 5 bis aegi, dann umsteigen in die 3 oder 7 und krankenhaus siloah (erste wieder oberirdische haltestelle) aussteigen. 
den mario kurz anklingeln, sobald der basti am aegi umsteigt, damit er am siloah abgeholt werden kann...


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

kuhles filmchen


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

ja nur wie macht der das? tsts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (3. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


>



Da war ich noch fitttttt ! ist aber schon allt von mir


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

cool ludwig, ich nenne dich jetzt nur noch den an der stange feuerspuckenden ludwig


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> cool ludwig, ich nenne dich jetzt nur noch den an der stange feuerspuckenden ludwig




ja ja ja mit nem stp geht das schon......das is der ludwig nämlich mal gefahren bis er nen neues sponsoring bekam


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

das ist natür fett, dann muss ich mich natürlich bei ludwig entschuldigen! 


sorry ludwig


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

^^lol...hier gehts ja ab....


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

nun wissen wir aber auch warum der tweet uns seinen wahren namen immer zu verheimlichen versucht hat. 
aber ludwig, wie du siehst, wir bekommen alles raus


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

looooool


----------



## bastis (3. Februar 2010)

si ich wünsche euch einen schönen tag, muss jetzt zur arbeit.. mario schlag basti das noch mal mit dem kinschutz vor, wenn er hilfe braucht, wir sind da nur kurz melden! goon ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (3. Februar 2010)

Der Junge hat style 
Fährt der öfters inner Yard ?


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

jamand da ??????


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

moin, 
klar ist jemand da. und, alles fit bei dir?


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

na klar habe grade cips gegessen und was machst du gerade??


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

alter, du knusperst chips? hier ist grad chillen angesagt. last.fm hören und bissel internet surfen. 
wie kommts das du heut nicht biken bist? wetter ist doch hammer


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ich musste doch noch zum kieferotopeden auserdem sitze ich gerade mit einem freund form pc und chatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

ich wollt mir nen neuen fullface helm bei bmo holen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden obs der orange/blau/weisse oder der mit zebrastreifen werden soll.


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

wie was ich muss erstmal klare gedanken fassen meine mutter ist doch nicht da


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

alter lach nich lach du... 
ausser uns ist aber sonst echt mal wieder arg tote hose. mal schauen ob felix gleich sein lappi noch mitbringt.


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

hier ist ja gernichts los


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

jopp, hab aber grad mit felix telefoniert. er hat seinen klapprechner am start. dann kommt hier auch mal bissel leben in die bude.


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

alles klar sollen wir ihn gleich abholen?


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

*bin ich auf jeden falldafür. und dann gehts ab, mit black-jack und nutten...*


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

bin in 2 std da ist das ok?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

wasn das fürn pussy forum nichts los hier^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

wiso sind doch alle dar und pizza time


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

hey felix, alles flott bei dir? 
wir waren eben noch kurz unterwegs, sind aber wieder daheim. machen gleich pazzi und dann starten wir mit blck-jack und nutten und internet und pizza


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

und was ist mit deiner gabel?


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

ausgebaut


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

gabel geht heute zu cosmic und gleich es ich pizza bei kumpels^^


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

es geht doch nichts über pizzaessen mit kumpelz und dub hören...


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

bei uns ist die pizza grad im bakofen und bei euch?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????ß


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

ja höre auch grad roots raggae^^ und freu mich auf meine pizza^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ist das sone kommische musik von schwarzen das höre ich auch gerade


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

bei mir gibts auch grad pizza. aber felix, kannst du langsam mal was anderes anmachen; ist auf dauer ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

ja warte ich zeig dir noch soca^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

jopp


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

töte sieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! der trieb zu fressen !


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

oh, ich merke, die musik hat sich geändert. jede wette gleich spielt er noch "ihr redet und atmet"


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

der trieb pizza zu essen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ich habe das gefühl das hier nur gespamt würd oder teuscht das


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

ich glaub gleich kommt neophyte im radio^^


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

na, was hab ich gesagt, "ihr redet und atmet"  manche dj´s sind echt arg vorhersehbar. was nicht heisst das die musik nicht gut ist...


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl das hier nur gespamt würd oder teuscht das



 ich glaub das täuscht nur.


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ja gut und warum sagst du mir das nicht einfach ich sitzte dir gegenüber


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

hm..........

aber die pizza die felix gemacht hat ist voll lecker. 
felix, du solltest öfter kochen


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

tschüss biss gleich


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

wollen wir gassenhauer hören?
nein  basti kein rac....


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

jezte wo basti wieder wegs ist, ists ja schon fast total tote hose hier. 
mach mal gassenhauer an, das ist nett  
ich mach nochmal den ofen an.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Februar 2010)

So Sonntag in die Yard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

^^sofort^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

ich kann grad nih so viel schreibe....bin in gedanken ans tierchen^^


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> So Sonntag in die Yard?



 TWEET, hier wird NICHT GESPAMMT


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

genau tweeet^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

was los hier alle eingeschlafen?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Februar 2010)

Wie ihr wollllt nie wieder was von BOC haben


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

Das MÃ¤dchen mit dem Rad


Steht ein kleines MÃ¤dchen seinem neuen

Mountainbike an der Ampel.

Kommt ein Polizist auf seinem Pferd angeritten

und fragt: "Na, mein MÃ¤dchen, hast du das

Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"

Antwortet das MÃ¤dchen: "Ja, hab ich!"

Sagt der Polizist: "Sorry, aber ich muss dir

leider 20 â¬ abnehmen. Sag dem Christkind doch

nÃ¤chstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektoren

schenken, okay?"

Fragt das MÃ¤dchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom

Christkind bekommen?"

Der Polizist Ã¼berlegt kurz und nickt dann.

Meint das MÃ¤dchen: "Na dann sagen sie dem Christkind

nÃ¤chstes Jahr, das ********* kommt hinten hin, und

nicht oben drauf!"


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wie ihr wollllt nie wieder was von BOC haben



tweety, du willst doch nur wieder ordentlich von uns geschändet werden; 
du SPÄMMer  

aber wegen sonntag yard, mach ich gleich mal ne rundmail fertig. 
könnt mir vorstellen das jensi, joni und co auch mitkommen.


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

^^jop ich frag joni gleich mal^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

alter ihr seid ja nur am spam was denn los von wegen die kontroliren nicht mehr um die zeit :kotz:


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

Ave und so...*gäääähn*


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

froop du geile sau^^


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froop du geile sau^^



ich sowieso und immer...^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

oh hoher besuch

wir müssen uns ran halzen um die 10 seiten zu schafen !!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

lach musst du nicht langsam ins bett?
jetz wo froop da is wird rumgeschweinert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

mauli, wo warst du die ganze zet?!? wir hatten hier alle tasten voll zu tun und du machst dich einfach so rar...

und der tweet hat sich aus angst geschändet zu werden auch wieder in sein dunkles kämmerlein verzogen.

achja, moin froopi


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> lach musst du nicht langsam ins bett?
> jetz wo froop da is wird rumgeschweinert^^



Lass und buka....machen auf geile bike pic´s mit heißen strapstanten drauf


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

altar es ist noch nicht 12 da ist noch jugentschutz angesagt


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> altar es ist noch nicht 12 da ist noch jugentschutz angesagt



Dann dreh die uhr vor und geh ins bett


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Lass und buka....machen auf geile bike pic´s mit heißen strapstanten drauf



soolst du haben^^


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

mauli, du bist nicht so unschuldig wie du uns immer glauben machen willst. oder"?!


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

hach is das schön,wieder hier zu sein...^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

öhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm doch eigentlich schon aber man kann ja darüber reden


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

froopi du sollst es doch gut bei uns haben^^


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> froopi du sollst es doch gut bei uns haben^^



das hab ich doch auch  weiß ja,das es in der härde einem immer gut geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

ja, manchmal aber auch zu gut wie mario und mir heute bei einer idee!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. Februar 2010)

jaa, trotzdem kommst du nich um den schweinerei.pasta abend^^


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

daniel macht mir grad schon wieder voll angst. hört so komische musik. klingt wie lagerfeuergejauel zu besten hippiezeiten.


----------



## wasser 8 (3. Februar 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eine runde mitgleit


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

ey alter, fang du jetzt nciht auch so an wie tweety mit seinem rumgespamme


----------



## DrFroop (3. Februar 2010)

kennt hier jemand von euch jemanden,der videocam´s reparieren kann????


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

lohnt sich eine reparatur heutzutage überhaupt noch?


----------



## Jooonnii (3. Februar 2010)

hmmm nur noch 2 Tage dann ist praktisch auch schon freitag 
freitag abend Chez Heinz?? 
http://www.beichezheinz.de/programm/index.php


----------



## der stimp (3. Februar 2010)

kommst am samstag zum schrauben zu mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (4. Februar 2010)

ich? 
wenn ja gern wann denn??


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh eine runde mitgleit



ähm basti? mitgGleit? bis du schwul geworden? oder einfach gleit-gel fan?
du wiederst mich an^^

joni^^


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Februar 2010)

Was Gleiten ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Bücke mich ja schon, und dann macht  mit mir


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

also felix, das mauli dich wegen seinem gleitgel fetisch gleich anwiedert grenzt ja schon fast an arge intolleranz. 
als er noch dein lustgespiele war (sicher das war vor joni und nun scheint sich auch dein blatt wohl gewendet zu haben) sah das ganze aber noch total anders aus. 


moin tweet, moin härde


----------



## Jooonnii (4. Februar 2010)

ehm ja dazu sag ich jetzt einfahc mal nix .....

war ich denn jetzt gemeint...mensch bin ich verwirrt xD


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ehm ja dazu sag ich jetzt einfahc mal nix .....
> war ich denn jetzt gemeint...mensch bin ich verwirrt xD



holde maid, ihr sprecht in rätseln. 
davon mal ab, wenn du samstag rumkommen willst, ich bin den ganzen tag zu hause, kannst also rumkommen wann du magst. 
mit etwas glück ist dann "maja" schon eingetroffen und dann werd ich an der noch ne runde rumschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (4. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn nun mit Sonntag, wegen Yard?


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Jooonnii (4. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> holde maid, ihr sprecht in rätseln.
> davon mal ab, wenn du samstag rumkommen willst, ich bin den ganzen tag zu hause, kannst also rumkommen wann du magst.
> mit etwas glück ist dann "maja" schon eingetroffen und dann werd ich an der noch ne runde rumschrauben.




oki doke...klingt doch nicht schlecht xD ...
ja ich will maja auch sehen so live echt und in farbe xD 
supi dupi danke =) =)


----------



## wasser 8 (4. Februar 2010)

mario hat du eine fahrad pumpe das ich für die yard mal andere reifen daruf ziehen kann ?????


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

nö, muss ich passen. 
wir haben nur die grosse von specialized aber die will ich nicht extra mitschleppen. 
ich glaub aber das felix was transportables hat.


----------



## wasser 8 (4. Februar 2010)

das macht nichts ich würde auch vorbei kommen


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nö, muss ich passen.
> wir haben nur die grosse von specialized aber die will ich nicht extra mitschleppen.
> ich glaub aber das felix was transportables hat.



Komme dann sonntag zu dir und dann können wir zur Yard!
B.... muss mir nur Geld leihen.
Bin dann so 12 Uhr bei dir!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. Februar 2010)

ah der holde mario empfängt die maid von bredow....ich komm auch um ne runde abzuhillern^^ aber nicht das unser rac fan mir da den rang abläuft


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

hör auf mit dem rac mist, sonst nimmt das am ende noch irgend wer ernst und disst den armen mauli oder schlimmeres...


----------



## stinky stinker (4. Februar 2010)

Also kommt ihr sonntag doch in die Yard ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

joa, aber nur diesen und nur mal ausnahmsweise. 
wenn hannover-bremen connection treffen ist, passt das halt nicht aber so....


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. Februar 2010)

jo ich bin schon leise.....mir bekam der gerstensaft nich...er war wohl vergohren^^


----------



## DrFroop (4. Februar 2010)

hallo liebe liebenden....und solche die es nie werden


----------



## wasser 8 (4. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hör auf mit dem rac mist, sonst nimmt das am ende noch irgend wer ernst und disst den armen mauli oder schlimmeres...


 habe ich was verpasst ihr wisst doch mauli denkt langsam!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> hallo liebe liebenden....und solche die es nie werden



Was möchtest du von BOC haben?


----------



## wasser 8 (4. Februar 2010)

tacho


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> tacho



Frag mal tom der hat noch einen!


----------



## DrFroop (4. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was möchtest du von BOC haben?



meld mich die tage bei dir mal und schick dir ne liste mit den parts


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

tweet, sag bescheid wenn du zum boc düst. wenns dir recht ist, komm ich dann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (4. Februar 2010)

schönsten guten abend alles zusammen ...


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## bastis (4. Februar 2010)

ist tweets stuhl böhse geworden?


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## bastis (4. Februar 2010)

mario, wenn wa sonntag wirklich in die halle fahren wollen, dann müssen wa irgendwas an der bremse machen! muhhahaha das schei** ding bremst nämlich nicht! oder wir schrauben se einfach ab!


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

kein thema, ich bring dir die trialbeläge mit; DIE bremsen auf jeden fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (4. Februar 2010)

ok, das ist wort! wer kommt den überhaupt jetzt alles so mit? kommt tweety auch mit?


----------



## der stimp (4. Februar 2010)

tweet, du, ich, felix, joni, stinky stinker und mal schaun wer noch so alles mit dabei ist.


----------



## bastis (4. Februar 2010)

ja das hört sich doch gut an.. wird lustig, ne schöne gerstenschorle dazu dann läuft das


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## DrFroop (5. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


>



wow..was nen schnapper...


----------



## orbita-fx (5. Februar 2010)

moin, ah,....einmal drin, alles hin oder wie...?


----------



## orbita-fx (5. Februar 2010)

der tacho oben links hat auch mehr funtionen-22-, das material ist zu schade


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## orbita-fx (5. Februar 2010)

moin, wo haste tolles bild her.....ein traum


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

hatte ich gestern in der fun galerie gefunden. 
stammt aus den real prospekt der in der ersten januar woche rauskam. hatte den als ich bei meinen eltern zu besuch war auch original in der hand. 

aber so hat JEDER die möglichkeit ein sehr wertiges dirt (das bike lassen wir mal lieber) zu erstehen 
und es werden ganz neue standards in sachen shimpanso qualität gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (5. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> moin, ah,....einmal drin, alles hin oder wie...?



...und wenn es mal brennslich wird -verbandskoffer haben wir auch.


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)




----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

Morgen!= ist Samstag 
Da möchte doch noch einer mit seinen DHler mit in die Yard


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

gabel und dämpfer dicht machen und dann ists ein feines dirt/street bike


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

mahlzeit, alles schick bei euch?










SCHLAFT IHR ALLE....


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

oi, maja ist heut angekommen. 
*sabber* wat´n legga stück. bin grad am basteln. 
wenn alles glatt geht, führ ich die dame am sonntag in die yard aus


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

zeig ma foto.. aba sieht bestimmt fett aus das vieh


----------



## Jooonnii (5. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi, maja ist heut angekommen.
> *sabber* wat´n legga stück. bin grad am basteln.
> wenn alles glatt geht, führ ich die dame am sonntag in die yard aus



nice^^


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht, wenn tweet ne tour macht fahre ich auch mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (5. Februar 2010)

fahre morgen in die eile kommt noch jemand?


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> fahre morgen in die eile kommt noch jemand?



morgen geht bei mir net heute wäre ich mitgekommen..


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> fahre morgen in die eile kommt noch jemand?



Ne ne , sind ja Sonntag alle in der Yard!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

Mario schau mal!== http://www.yard-skatehall.de/termine.html


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

mario hast du schon gefühle bekommen? so wie ludwig in seinem keller?


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

tweety ich habe das spiel aus der kurbel rausbekommen, aba ob das lange nicht weiss ich net genau aba denk mal eher nicht ...OHMG**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

Achtung Achtung

Wir haben ein Problem mit der Yard am 13 !!


----------



## stinky stinker (5. Februar 2010)

Welches denn ?


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2010)

Es gibt imma nur situationen gg**


----------



## wasser 8 (5. Februar 2010)

darum lieber eile da gibt es höchstens probleme mit eltern die mit ihrem l.. nicht klar kommen ne tweety und uns die bikes klauen wollen


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Februar 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Welches denn ?



Glaube die haben dann nur ab 20uhr auf, wegen Mitternachtssport


----------



## der stimp (5. Februar 2010)

tweet nein, das heisst nur das die halle ab 20.00 keinen eintritt kostet. 
sonst bleibt alles so wie es ist. die haben an dem abend halt nur länger auf, mehr nicht. 
ALSO - treffen am bhanhof wie verabredet!!!  

leute, maja ist ein richtig rattiges stück geworden. 
morgen noch mal fix zu lasse zum bikersbase und neuen sattel mit stütze geholt und dann...


----------



## DrFroop (6. Februar 2010)

Moin Freaks,alles frisch und fruchtig bei euch?


----------



## bastis (6. Februar 2010)

wasn hier los hm???


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Februar 2010)

icjh weis nich ob ich morgen mit komme....will heute eigentlich wieder nen politoxen totalabsturz schieben....also fahrt für mich mit.....
 see ya!


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> icjh weis nich ob ich morgen mit komme....will heute eigentlich wieder nen politoxen totalabsturz schieben....also fahrt für mich mit.....
> see ya!



Los komm mit das andere kann man immer noch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (6. Februar 2010)

tweet, lieb von dir, aber ich will nicht mehr als einfach mal meinen kopf komplett leer bekommen....ich halt diesen krach in meinem schädel nicht mehr aus!

ich versuch irgendwann im laufe des sonntags vorbei zu kommen, versprechen kann ich aber nichts....


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Februar 2010)

Ist jute.


----------



## wasser 8 (6. Februar 2010)

komme mit  morgen ,habe mein keiler gerade fast alle treppen in hannover runter geballert


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Februar 2010)

Morgen wirt es schon Gei... !


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Februar 2010)

HAMMER=== [ame="http://vimeo.com/7284070"]VW - Golf / director jeppe rÃ¸nde on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (6. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> icjh weis nich ob ich morgen mit komme....will heute eigentlich wieder nen politoxen totalabsturz schieben....also fahrt für mich mit.....
> see ya!



tja schätzelein wird nix drauß hol dich um 13:30 am HBF ab!!! Gleis 1! 
mit meinem Radl  
oh und du hast deins natürlich auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Februar 2010)

moin moin

wir leben wieder!!!!
was geht heut deister oder eile??


----------



## Smash81 (7. Februar 2010)

uuuufffffffstääääääääääännn


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

moin ihr luschen...... party wahr abfahrt, absturz vorprogrammiert, jetzt geht es noch mal schön kotzen und dann los...  ja ne iss klaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Februar 2010)

Wir Fahren heute alle in die Yard!
Alle die noch mitwollen um 12 uhr bei Mario sein!


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

tweet du sack, du holst mich am schwarzen bären ab, ich bin so um zwölf rum da


----------



## Smash81 (7. Februar 2010)

Mhh schön nen bischen Kunstturnen!?


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

ja wir wollten auch paar doctorspielchen machen, mal den tweet untersuchen!


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Februar 2010)

Ja bin um 12 an der Hallte!!


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

fääääääääääääääääääääääääät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (7. Februar 2010)

komme mit hoffe ich verschiebe die rampen nicht mit meinem panzer


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

lol wie goil!


----------



## wasser 8 (7. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wir leben wieder!!!!
> was geht heut deister oder eile??


 eile kannste kniken ca. 5 cm eis und das über all zum :kotz:


----------



## der stimp (7. Februar 2010)

morgääähn


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> morgääähn



heute dürfen nicht schreien... muhahahahaah


----------



## der stimp (7. Februar 2010)

ganz recht so. wir sind nach dem keller ja noch rübba ins rockers (hab ich aber nur kurzen zwischenstop gemacht).


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

ja kein plan wir sind ins dax noch, meine kleene geholt nochn paar runden mitgemacht und dann eigentlich relativ nüchtern nach hause, aba ich glaube das ist dieses scheiss bier was die da hebn oder hatten das net gut!

ach so, cc schale vom tweet alter ich hau mich weg, der tweet ist ein schlimmer finger! ich habe noch nen alten full face da mach ich ne full schale raus>


----------



## wasser 8 (7. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ja kein plan wir sind ins dax noch, meine kleene geholt nochn paar runden mitgemacht und dann eigentlich relativ nüchtern nach hause, aba ich glaube das ist dieses scheiss bier was die da hebn oder hatten das net gut!
> 
> ach so, cc schale vom tweet alter ich hau mich weg, der tweet ist ein schlimmer finger! ich habe noch nen alten full face da mach ich ne full schale raus>


 ich fahre auch mit full face ist mir egal was andere sagen aber ich schlage mir meine fre... nicht auf


----------



## der stimp (7. Februar 2010)

jepp, dieses astra ist echt hintertückisch


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich fahre auch mit full face ist mir egal was andere sagen aber ich schlage mir meine fre... nicht auf



ja basti, dann kann ich dir das ja mal zeigen mit dem kinschutz!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (7. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ja basti, dann kann ich dir das ja mal zeigen mit dem kinschutz!!!!


 ha ha ha ha


----------



## stinky stinker (7. Februar 2010)

Soooooo ich mach mich jetzt mal aufn Weg inne Yard ..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Februar 2010)

so wir fahren jetzt in den wald und turnen


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

sooo kaffe ist gekocht,rucksack gepackt,fahrrad am start...kann ja eigentlich los gehen =)


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa alles frisch, ich gehe jetzt essen.. ich habe kein bock mehr!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

leute ich brauch mal euren Rat!
Ich wollte mir neue Pedalen kaufen 
Im blick hatte ich die Brave Airbase in gold 
hab im internet n Preis von 52â¬ gesehen....Ist das zu viel? bzw bekomm ich dir gÃ¼nstiger oder soll ich bestellen...?
Was meint ihr?


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> leute ich brauch mal euren Rat!
> Ich wollte mir neue Pedalen kaufen
> Im blick hatte ich die Brave Airbase in gold
> hab im internet n Preis von 52 gesehen....Ist das zu viel? bzw bekomm ich dir günstiger oder soll ich bestellen...?
> Was meint ihr?



also neu haben se ne spanne von 50-70 euros

bei ebay 57 und 66 do$$as in gold!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> also neu haben se ne spanne von 50-70 euros
> 
> bei ebay 57 und 66 do$$as in gold!



also meinste das 52 schon ganz guter preis ist??


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

für nen neupreis ist es wohl in ordnung, was aber nicht heist das du nicht andere pedalen in gold, mit besser qualität für weniger geld bekommst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Februar 2010)

Könnte dir auch geile Pedalen besorgen!


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Könnte dir auch geile Pedalen besorgen!



aba nicht in gold oda tweet? oder in weiss?


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

naja sollte halt schon zu meinem Lenker und vorbau passen und ich denke wenn die pedale auch brave airbase sind ..müsste das ja rein theoretisch der selbe goldton sein oooder??


----------



## bastis (7. Februar 2010)

wenn der lenker noch neu ist könntest du glück haben, ansonsten würde es glaube nach einer gewissen zeit auch net mehr auffallen.. oder alle teile die du gold haben willst selber eloxieren lassen! dann hast du es perfekt!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wenn der lenker noch neu ist könntest du glück haben, ansonsten würde es glaube nach einer gewissen zeit auch net mehr auffallen.. oder alle teile die du gold haben willst selber eloxieren lassen! dann hast du es perfekt!



das kostet doch ewig viel oder??
hm da muss ich wohl nochmal schauen ...ich pack hier einfach mal den link von der seite rein wo ich mir die bestellen würde
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p44971_MTB-Pedale-Brave--Airbase--gold.html

ach ja mein lenker ist dieser hier als vergleich  
http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p44982_MTB-Lenker-Brave-Airbase-gold.html


----------



## wasser 8 (7. Februar 2010)

yard war gut aber ich mag den wallride nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> das kostet doch ewig viel oder??
> hm da muss ich wohl nochmal schauen ...ich pack hier einfach mal den link von der seite rein wo ich mir die bestellen würde
> http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p44971_MTB-Pedale-Brave--Airbase--gold.html
> 
> ...



Ich frag mal bei BOC nach was die mir Kosten! bekomme die doch billiger.


----------



## stinky stinker (7. Februar 2010)

Joa ich fands auch gut , konnt ja aber nich so viel fahren wegen der Verletztung ..


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich frag mal bei BOC nach was die mir Kosten! bekomme die doch billiger.



das währ natürlich äußerst nice von dir


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> das währ natürlich äußerst nice von dir



Sage dir die tage bescheit!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sage dir die tage bescheit!



dankee


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

nimm auf jeden fall die airbase. dann kannst du sicher sein das der eloxal farbton passt. 

und halle war heut wirklich wieder nett. freu mich schon auf nächsten samstag wenn die bremer und bad bevensener kommen


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Februar 2010)

na toll bin nächsten samstag in berlin......egal electro party^^ oder mal schauen...
ja ne joonniii nimm die aribase....und warum kriegt der tweet von dir nen -smiley und ich nich?
jonniii^^

tag war heut cool^^ trotz plätform und rocker kater,,,und der aussicht heute von 8-17.30 arbeiten zu dürfen^^


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

felix, bei meinem frühstückskaffee werd ich an dich denken  
achja, tweet bekommt nen ollen smiley, aber felix bekommt die joni  was ist da wohl besser?!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Februar 2010)

ich würd meinen die leibhaftige joni^^
und jetz wo marko gucken kann (und weiß wo er hinfahren muss) wird joni unsere stuntfrau^^ marko kennt den weg^^


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

jopp, die augen an marcos casting sind klasse. 
"marko kennt den weg"... ob marco muschi kannte? 

so ihr lieben, der onkel mario krümelt sich jetzt in sein bettchen und grunzt ne runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (8. Februar 2010)

morgen Jungs^^
ehm hab ich was verpasst oder wieso hab ich das gefühl hier "geowned" zu werden?? 
ja MarCo (mit c!!!) stehen die augen wirklich klasse aber ich bezweifle das er muschi kannte ...da hat sich nämlich der vorbestitzer nciht ausreichend drum gekümmert


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

meinst du marco war sowas wie ein "vernachlässigtes kellerkind"? 
oha, dann braucht er aber besonders viel zuwendung und bewegung


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Februar 2010)

mhm rrrr...ja wir feilschen per pm schon um den preis....joni momentan sind schon 5kamele das gebot^^

nee marco muss mal na misbur, dann wandelt er auf muschis pfaden^^


----------



## Jooonnii (8. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> meinst du marco war sowas wie ein "vernachlässigtes kellerkind"?
> oha, dann braucht er aber besonders viel zuwendung und bewegung



ja genau ....ja zuwendung bekommt er und bewegung ab und an auch xD....

Pedalen sind bestellt =) neue ventilkappen sind auch schon dran ach wie schön


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja genau ....ja zuwendung bekommt er und bewegung ab und an auch xD....
> 
> Pedalen sind bestellt =) neue ventilkappen sind auch schon dran ach wie schön



Nabend süße, Mach mal die Fotos von Sonntag rein!


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

muss ich erstmal auf den windoof klapprechner ziehen. mach ich heut abend oder morgen fertig und lad die bilder dann hoch.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Februar 2010)

Na gut! Bärly


----------



## DrFroop (8. Februar 2010)

Tataaaaaaa.....Servus


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

moin  
schau mal in mein bilderalbum rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin



Majo,denk mal so in ner woche startet bei mir das große nudelfressen mit dir und katalogi


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Majo,denk mal so in ner woche startet bei mir das große nudelfressen mit dir und katalogi



dann mach mal!


----------



## Jooonnii (8. Februar 2010)

so gute nacht meine lieben xD

Noch nen Gute Nacht video für euch xD
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2JFDaHH3mg"]YouTube- HGich.T - Tanke[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (8. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> so gute nacht meine lieben xD
> 
> Noch nen Gute Nacht video für euch xD
> YouTube- HGich.T - Tanke



Sowas kommt dabei raus,wenn man sich zu oft nach nem drop auf´s maul legt..


----------



## der stimp (8. Februar 2010)

neulich abend haben wir uns zu dritt (joni, felix, ich) nur solche sachen angesehen. 
ouhä, das war nach ner weile schon ganz schön hart...


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

^^
joni is noch nie hingefallen...deswegen sendet sie sowas^^
ich hab aber auch noch einen^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wSr7h_pjxs"]YouTube- Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

hab da noch was gefunden.... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9crRLsMZ51c"]YouTube- Charly Lownoise ft. Mental Theo - Wonderful Days[/ame]


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

ok, warum lässt er sich so lang zeit??


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

kannst ihn ja mal fragen


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Februar 2010)

ohweiha was hab ich nur wieder angestellt xD....


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

yeeehhaaa.....dj, kick it....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMKMpFRnxFI&feature=related"]YouTube- Wild MotherFuckers - Fother Mucker[/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Februar 2010)

so jungs drückt mir die daumen das ich 1. bis samstag gesund bin und 2. meine pedalen bis dahin da sind^^


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> so jungs drückt mir die daumen das ich 1. bis samstag gesund bin und 2. meine pedalen bis dahin da sind^^



klar, ich drück beide daumen dafür; aber auf den truvativ pedalen rutscht es sich doch auch ganz gut


----------



## bastis (9. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs, na alles klaaaaa?


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

laola und ein moin  
bist du samstag eigentlich auch mit am start wenn wir wieder die yard unsicher machen?


----------



## bastis (9. Februar 2010)

samstag muss ich frühst arbeiten und dann muss ich auf den geburtsag von schatzis mami, ich denke eher nicht! und sonntag spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## bastis (9. Februar 2010)

na ja und ein bischen üben muss ich ja auch noch


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

wenn du spontan (gern auch kurzfristig und zu abwägigen zeiten) bock hast ne runde zu drehen, sag einfach bescheid. 
mit jensi war ich auch schon zu komischsten zeiten unterwegs und wir hatten gut spass.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2010)

Was ihr Könnt kann ich auch! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT_avTdS4R4"]YouTube- DJ Kloficker Wie alt bist du Original Musikvideo[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

oha tweet, wo hast du das bloss schon wieder ausgegraben....


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2010)

Bitte lauter machen und dann ansehen!!  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO0Um1yh80o"]YouTube- LIEBE aber bitte nicht gucken wenn du +14 alt bist[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## Jooonnii (9. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bitte lauter machen und dann ansehen!!  YouTube- LIEBE aber bitte nicht gucken wenn du +14 alt bist



ey ich habe gerade Freddy vs jason gesehen und dann das...herzstillstand...oh man ahhh xD


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2010)

Nur für Männer !== [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fmz2sKV9Wg"]YouTube- DJ ASA - Hardstyle Sex[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2010)

Mario musste dir ansehen passt gut!  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GvP-SZYLXU"]YouTube- Das Vater unser mal anders - Biergebet[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (9. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Ggo2DvwS0"]YouTube- FSK 18 pres. SASKIA - Das Ejakulat[/ame]

 Vögelchen,da haste noch einen.... Und guten tag auch


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Februar 2010)

so nohcmal was um das niveau noch ein stück weiter runter zu prügeln als ich es schon bei dem anderen video geschafft hab xD[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdSprFOljQ8"]YouTube- Deine Mutter Song ![/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (9. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlgP8_dMT38"]YouTube- Mike Higley Crash Kona Stinky[/ame]

So,damit es mal wieder sachlich wird,immerhin nen MTB Forum  

Autschn.... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg1n12zIsGo&feature=fvw"]YouTube- STACK! (FORKS SNAP ON KONA STINKY 2002)[/ame]


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## wasser 8 (9. Februar 2010)

ist ja fast so gut als wenn man mauli und eile in verbindung bei youtube eingibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

und dabei sagt man doch immer "wenns nicht hält wars von felt"


----------



## DrFroop (9. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ist ja fast so gut als wenn man mauli und eile in verbindung bei youtube eingibt



Mauli,ich hab nu endlich ne videocam -das wird alles gnadenlos in bild und ton für die ewigkeit festgehalten


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

das normal bei den alten marzocchis, gabs doch schon mal ne forums diskusion drüber....hab ich irgendwo schonmal gelesen und da hatt glaub ich auch einer der deisterfrunde was geschrieben.....

hat ich erwähnt das ich auch mal wieder dran bin mit richtig kaputt gehen....is jetz bald nen jahr he das ich mir das schulteblatt kaputt gemacht hab....


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

wenn du unbedingt kaputt gehen willst, kein problem, ein ordentlicher tritt in die kniescheibe und deine bikesaison 2010 ist geschichte. 
ich wage aber zu bezweifeln dass das so dolle rockt....


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> das normal bei den alten marzocchis, gabs doch schon mal ne forums diskusion drüber....hab ich irgendwo schonmal gelesen und da hatt glaub ich auch einer der deisterfrunde was geschrieben.....
> 
> hat ich erwähnt das ich auch mal wieder dran bin mit richtig kaputt gehen....is jetz bald nen jahr he das ich mir das schulteblatt kaputt gemacht hab....


 war das mit den alten mz auf mich bezogen?


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

nee mario das rockt gar nich...ich wollt eigentlich was einfaches haben wie das schulterblatt, tut nich weh, geht schnell und ich krieg wieder lustige pillen, die das getöse in meinen kopf abschalten......juhu...mieses kopfkino und dazu gibs gelich würstchen gulasch^^


----------



## der stimp (9. Februar 2010)

ganz bestimmt war es das, weil du auch weit und breit der einzige bist der noch mit ner marzocchi unterwegs ist


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> war das mit den alten mz auf mich bezogen?



auf dich bezieh ich mich nur wenns ums maulen geht oder um komische musik in saison videos


----------



## wasser 8 (9. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4453 geht doch alles


----------



## bastis (9. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ganz bestimmt war es das, weil du auch weit und breit der einzige bist der noch mit ner marzocchi unterwegs ist



ey ich fahre auch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Februar 2010)

ich auch bald^^


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

ich bald nich mehr


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs  

aus sind die sommerlichen pläne. aber ich habs ja so kommen sehen (insgeheim glaub ich aber immer noch das es nächste woche mit sommer losgeht)....


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/4453 geht doch alles



Für dich! schau dir die letzten Sprünge an!


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

RÄTSEL DES TAGES... 

# es ist ein englisches wort das aus 3 teilen besteht # 

antworten aber bitte hier NICHT posten; nimmt den anderen sonst den spass.... 
LÖSUNG GIBTS MORGEN FRÜH!!!

.


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht mit dh anfange. 
ab da ein top hardcorebike im netz gefunden. 
sagt mal was ihr dazu meint... 


http://www.zawione-group.de/-MTB-Fu...-2688-BK-NEON-EXTREME-MOUNTAINBIKE/a-5000296/


.


----------



## bastis (10. Februar 2010)

ich würde glatt tauschen wenn du dieses geile bike fährst, und frag jetzt nicht gegen was, es ist egal mario ich tausche gegen ALLES


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

hm, nee, also wenn ich mir dieses hardcore bike zulege, wirds sicher gegen nichts auf der welt getauscht. 
ok, vielleicht. aber billig wirds nicht für dich. also ein paar ventilkappen müssen das schon bei rausspringen


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

na toll.....das mit den pedalen ist ja echt blöde...hoffentlich passen die noch i-wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

mein bruder meint ist ne falsche farbe 
werd das ja heute abend spätestens sehen


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. Februar 2010)

kopf hoch dir steht alles.
und was zur hölle soll denn dein bruder bitte für fachkundige sachen sagen?
er arbeitet bei keha.....SORRY aber nach den 2sachen vom stimpie hab ich nen schlechten eindruck von dem laden


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> kopf hoch dir steht alles.
> und was zur hölle soll denn dein bruder bitte für fachkundige sachen sagen?
> er arbeitet bei keha.....SORRY aber nach den 2sachen vom stimpie hab ich nen schlechten eindruck von dem laden



mir schon aber marco vielleicht nicht  
naja ..mein bruder ist vielleicht nciht der beste im bereich ..und keha auch nciht aber ich traue ihm zu farben zu unterscheiden


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

joa, ich glaub das bekommen selbst die jungs von keha hin... *nur ein witz*


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

Jetzt seid ihr doch nicht so fies xD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

ein besuch bei keha hat durchaus was von comedy. also nichts mit fies...


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ein besuch bei keha hat durchaus was von comedy. also nichts mit fies...



ich vermute ja auch das mein bruder einfach falsche bestellt hat...-.- oh man ich hätt es selbst amchen sollen


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

hab ich dir doch von anfang an gesagt "selbst ist die frau"... 
und falls dein bruder hier mitliest - schämen solltest du dich, deiner schwester falsche sachen zu bestellen. sowas macht man nicht!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

xD ...ich glaube nciht das mein bruder bei ibc rumsucht ob jemand was über ihn schreibt...xD....
sonst hätte er sich shcon zu wort gemeldet xD


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

das keha leute hier nicht lesen ist nicht abwägig. sie würden unweigerlich auf gleichgesinnte treffen die mit sonderbaren halbwissen um sich werfen... 
(ich sage nur: ich brauche eine sattelstütze mit 30.0 maß - nein so etwas gibt es nicht!)


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Kona geh bald wech zum pulvern *freu* Und guten nabend auch,Härdengetier...


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

guten abend froop und was wird es für eine farbe neon gelb


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> guten abend froop und was wird es für eine farbe neon gelb


Nööööööö...Pink


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

ist doch jetzt auch schon so eine farbe dann must du ihn doch nicht pulvern lassen


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ist doch jetzt auch schon so eine farbe dann must du ihn doch nicht pulvern lassen



hallo? Der rahmen is weiss zur zeit,mit ner pinken dämpferfeder und nem pink/weissen sattel Das kommt dann ja alles weg und neu und so,muss ja zur neuen boxxer passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

pinker,rahmen boxxer?? na gut wenn es wärmer wird dann fahren wir noch mal bmx bahn missburg und dann wersen die großen hügel gehüpft


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

lässt ihn von dem pulvern von dem ich dir neulich die liste geschickt hatte? 
welche farbe bekommt er? 
könntest den rahmen und die gabel natürlich zusammen machen lassen (pink-camo)...


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> pinker,rahmen boxxer?? na gut wenn es wärmer wird dann fahren wir noch mal bmx bahn missburg und dann wersen die großen hügel gehüpft



Boxxer...genau Mauli  Aber wenn´s wärmer wird,bin ich erstmal in wiberg für 3 tage


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> lässt ihn von dem pulvern von dem ich dir neulich die liste geschickt hatte?
> welche farbe bekommt er?
> könntest den rahmen und die gabel natürlich zusammen machen lassen (pink-camo)...



Ne,lass ihn woanders pulvern..bekommt nen schönes sattes pink,aber nich so nen miss piggy pink,etwas dunkler. Die gabel wird net gepulvert,die is NEUwertig  Euch werden die augen brennen wenn die bude feddich ist


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Februar 2010)

Boxxer )-: Männer müssen Männer Gabeln fahren so wie Marzocchi !


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Boxxer )-: Männer müssen Männer Gabeln fahren so wie Marzocchi !


 eigentlich finde ich fox noch besser


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Boxxer...genau Mauli  Aber wenn´s wärmer wird,bin ich erstmal in wiberg für 3 tage


 die bike parks machen erst april oder mai auf


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

der sommer steht schon fast vor der tür...


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

ja ne ist klar und ich bin sam hill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

hallo herr hill. aber warum schreiben sie denn unter dem account vom mauli? 
sie haben ihm doch nicht etwa etwas angetan und dann seinen account gekapert?!?


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

sam hill der schuft hat mauli getötet!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

ihr schweine !!!!


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

herr hill, nun tu bitte nicht so. das ist nicht lustig...


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Februar 2010)

Wo sind denn die Fotos aus der Yard?


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

auf der cam. mein oller klapprechner erkennt meine cam nicht mehr. muss mal das betriebssystem neu drauf machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> herr hill, nun tu bitte nicht so. das ist nicht lustig...


doch ist es  das ist nicht lustig


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> sam hill der schuft hat mauli getötet!!!


...ihr schweine!!


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

froop, ich glaub du bemerkst gar nicht wie hinterhältig der sam hill sich bei der härde einschleichen will. 
und ehe man sich versieht - knick knack, haben wir das bügeleisen und sind voll drin, im sam hill kompott...


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froop, ich glaub du bemerkst gar nicht wie hinterhältig der sam hill sich bei der härde einschleichen will.
> und ehe man sich versieht - knick knack, haben wir das bügeleisen und sind voll drin, im sam hill kompott...



 kann ja mal versuchen,der olle lurch..dann macht es bei ihm knick knack und schon sind die speichen durch..


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

sam hill der olle lurchi


----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

ich will endlich sommer haben aebr..ohne,sorry -vertippt...aber zackich!!


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

welche farbe bekommt dein stinker nun eigentlich?


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> auf der cam. mein oller klapprechner erkennt meine cam nicht mehr. muss mal das betriebssystem neu drauf machen...



oder ich zieh sie mir auf Gloria und stell sie rein?!?oder so in der art usst anciht gleich n neues betriebssystem draufhauen


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

können wir auch machen wenns dir nicht zu viel mühe bereitet.


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> können wir auch machen wenns dir nicht zu viel mühe bereitet.



achwo...alles chillig^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> welche farbe bekommt dein stinker nun eigentlich?



nen dunkles pink...also nich so hell wie miss piggy


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

piggy und kermit


----------



## der stimp (10. Februar 2010)

guts nächtle, ich geh ne runde grunzen...


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

Moin,Moin auch und frohe ostern


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Februar 2010)

HEY IHR FEIER SCHWEINE, die voll oft zu hause feiern....
fropp...wir fahren zusammen nach wibe oder?
sonst muss ich dich zerschneiden^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65FaIlXuIUQ"]YouTube- Gorgot - Zerschneiden[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMGCebbYuW0"]YouTube- Combichrist - Blut Royal[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Februar 2010)

Möchte noch einer was von BOC haben?? Fahre morgen zu BOC !


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Februar 2010)

Wegen dieser Frau oder wie auch immer können wir uns keine Bikes leisten)-: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fnUoKiEaZI"]YouTube- Fotze[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

und nochmal was krankes fürn floppi... 

.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwmkudzIq7g&feature=related"]YouTube- Xotox - Eisenkiller[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (11. Februar 2010)

Zeig das mal Marko !! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX48mq88IdM"]YouTube- Tiger - # 29 - Knast oder Hartz IV[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi_XEAA9X6c&feature=related"]YouTube- The Internet Stars Are Viral[/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Februar 2010)

Passt das???


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Möchte noch einer was von BOC haben?? Fahre morgen zu BOC !


ein rucksag wäre supi sonst las nacher nochmal schreiben


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Februar 2010)

die vids sind subber^^


----------



## bastis (11. Februar 2010)

moinsen härdew alles fittich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

oi, alles knusprich hia an boad...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. Februar 2010)

morgen ihr luschen


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

morgen ist freitag. 
mönsch, lebst ja auch noch. wir hatten dich schon als verschollen in den weiten des universums geglaubt...


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Februar 2010)

Jahaa morgen ist freitag und pünktlich um Wochenend start bin ich wieder fit ^^...es ist beschlossen die Pedalen werden angebaut...


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> HEY IHR FEIER SCHWEINE, die voll oft zu hause feiern....
> fropp...wir fahren zusammen nach wibe oder?



kein ding,reden dann noch mal fürh genug drüber wegen termite und so,öhm..termin. will dann aber von fr-so da bleiben...


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> morgen ihr luschen



morgen,chef...


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Februar 2010)

na kla froop^^ muss sich ja auch lohnen^^


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> na kla froop^^ muss sich ja auch lohnen^^



kannst bei mir mit im zelt pennen,mein kleiner puschelhase


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> kein ding,reden dann noch mal fürh genug drüber wegen termite und so,öhm..termin. will dann aber von fr-so da bleiben...


ein einbringer ihr soltet das lieber in der woche machen weil dan nicht soviel betrieb is


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ein einbringer ihr soltet das lieber in der woche machen weil dan nicht soviel betrieb is



dein einbringer mach ich mal als rausbringer - kann es sein das ich auch arbeiten muss in der woche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> kannst bei mir mit im zelt pennen,mein kleiner puschelhase



 oh jaa^^ aber lass das blos nich den tweet erfahren^^ der kommt sonst mit gleitgel vorbei^^


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8kOMonAaDg&feature=PlayList&p=FDE8E36E255702B9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9"]YouTube- Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy (ska)[/ame]


----------



## bastis (11. Februar 2010)

ich will auch mit nach winterberg


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. Februar 2010)

jeeha...das rockt^^


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

ja gut das stimmt das du arbeiten musst aber hast du in deinem beruf kein frei?


----------



## der stimp (11. Februar 2010)

doch - nämlich am wochenende...


----------



## DrFroop (11. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ja gut das stimmt das du arbeiten musst aber hast du in deinem beruf kein frei?



bekanntlich lassen die meisten leute ihre wohnungen und häuser eher im *sommer*,also wenn es warm ist,renovieren und genau zu der zeit wenn es *sommer* ist,will ich nach wiberg,weil ja warm..denn besser is das im zelt und wenn es eben *sommer* und *warm *ist,bekomme ich in der woche eher weniger bis gar nicht frei..ergo bleibt nur das *wochenende*,wie der herr kollege stimp schon sehr genau erkannt hat...


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

ok ich habe nichts gesagt wenn das mit meinem anhänger klappt dan fahren wir mal nach braunlage die haben dort das doppelte an strecken länge als in wibe


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

Die boxxer muss dann mal zum Service 
Ich will keine boxxer mehr !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y91Ug0mZrys&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Mick Hanna - Descida das Escadas de Santos 2010.[/ame]# das ist street fahren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (11. Februar 2010)

tweety das mit den rucksack hat sich erledigt habe mir gerade ein geschosen


----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

Guten morgen auch...


----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

Hehe,so in etwa wird´s kona dann ausehen,bis auf die weissen felgen,die bleiben dann doch schwarz


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

moin, 

krass geil wird die bude... 
ist aber schon fast lilastichig oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> tweety das mit den rucksack hat sich erledigt habe mir gerade ein geschosen



OK!
Biste morgen auch mit in der Yard dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

klar ist er dabei, jetzt wo sein dh keiler auf bmx halle gepimpt wurde (ich hab mir ein dirtfully aber etwas anders vorgestellt)...


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Er macht ja auch damit ein Haed spen doter one base duble they Flip


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich auch!



 wie jetzt, du machst deine dh bude auch fit für die halle??!!?? WOW...


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wie jetzt, du machst deine dh bude auch fit für die halle??!!?? WOW...



NEIN SOWAS MACH ICH DOCH NICHT !!


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Für morgen schon mal was  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlTncu3mJww"]YouTube- Double Front Flip[/ame]


----------



## bastis (12. Februar 2010)

das kann ich auch!


----------



## bastis (12. Februar 2010)

Paul ruft seinen Freund an und schreit in den Hörer: "Gib doch zu, dass du meine Frau immer noch liebst!"
"Ist gar nicht wahr, antwortet der Freund, sie ist schon seit einer halben Stunde weg!"

Franz kommt zu spät zur Kegelrunde. "Ich habe es einer Münze überlassen, ob ich mit meiner Frau ausgehe, oder zu Euch komme. Ich mußte 13mal werfen." 

Ein Ehepaar, das häufig streitet, betritt am Valentinstag ein Lokal. In diesem Augenblick lässt der Oberkellner sein mit Weingläsern vollgestelltes Metalltablett fallen, die Scherben klirren. "Horch", sagt der Ehemann zärtlich, "sie spielen unser Lied!"


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

haha....ich will auch son treppenrennen fahren....aber mir reicht das in meissen oder das hier im norden wo ich grad den namen nich weiß^^

soo leute der floppi hat gute laune, hört wieder gute musik und die medis wirken auch ich denke nächste woche bin ich bereit für ne (schand-)taten^^

fahrt morgen alle hart am limit und grüßt die hannoverbremen connection^^

fahrt die bmxer und skater um^^

no bails and fails aus berlin,

das floppi


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

Juhu Pedalen dran sieht sehr nice aus finde ich =) #
morgen wirds eingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

richte vorher bitte deine kette.....


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> richte vorher bitte deine kette.....


 

man schreib das doch cniht hier rein hier kann das doch jeder sehn!


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

aber warum hattest du die kette bzw die kefü überhaupt abgemacht? 
oder wollen wir das besser nicht wissen und das ganze ist das produkt, blonder damen schrauberei?!


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> aber warum hattest du die kette bzw die kefü überhaupt abgemacht?
> oder wollen wir das besser nicht wissen und das ganze ist das produkt, blonder damen schrauberei?!


 
ICH BIN NICHTT BLOND!!!

nein ich wollte das nur mal sauber machen ....=( ....manno passiert halt mal!!


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)




----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

ihr seid doch fies xD


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Männer sind hallt gemein ! mach weiter so schätzelein!


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Männer sind hallt gemein ! mach weiter so schätzelein!


 

Los hört auf Tweet!!!

werd ich auch xD


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

och nöü, dat würd ich jetze abä ma nich sou sagn toun... 
alsou dat männä gemain sin ouda sou.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

haste auch n grund??


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

woufüa nen gund? dich zou ärgern? nöü, dat nou wiedä auch nich nä...


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

oh man ob das morgen was wird....ich komm dann zu 12:30Uhr zum infopoint....wie immer xD


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

freu mich schon. 
uuund, bin stolz auf dich das du alleine mit erfolg die sachen an deinem bike ausgetauscht bekommen hast...


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

naja so gut wie ganz alleine xD


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Frau kann das schon! ich bring dir noch ein paar sachen bei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Kommt Uwe morgen auch mit?


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

ich ticker uwe gleich mal an. 
soll von mauli viel spass für morgen wünschen. der hatte mir vorhin von seiner tour ne sms geschickt


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Frau kann das schon! ich bring dir noch ein paar sachen bei!!!


 

coooool =) i-wann kann ich alles alleine


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

^^ madamê kriegt von allen seiten hilfe^^


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2010)

Genau,  wir machen das schon 
Und dann haste deine Ausbildung bestanden!
dann kannste den Männern zeigen was du kannst!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

das klingt doch sehr guut für mich....aber ich geb euch dann später die schuld ich hoffe das ist euch klar


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

meister tweet^^


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

immer dieser scheiß schnee -.-
aber morgen wird bestimmt trotzdem cool ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

jaja....und ich bin in bärlin^^


----------



## der stimp (12. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr nen richtig richtig guten sci-fi streifen sehen wollt, macht mal arte an. 
da startet gleich "metropolis"  von  fritz lang. ein stummfilm kalssiker der seines gleichen sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> krass geil wird die bude...
> ist aber schon fast lilastichig oder?



Nabend auch die damen und pussy´s... Joar,das geht schon leicht ins lila rüber aber es ist ja auch nur so ne demoversion,wie es aussehen könnte tun wird...vielleicht Die richtung is aber schon mal da..


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn ihr nen richtig richtig guten sci-fi streifen sehen wollt, macht mal arte an.
> da startet gleich "metropolis" von fritz lang. ein stummfilm kalssiker der seines gleichen sucht...


 

gibt eh zu viele gute filme heute^^
rtl2
pro7 
und wie du meintest
arte^^


----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn ihr nen richtig richtig guten sci-fi streifen sehen wollt, macht mal arte an.
> da startet gleich "metropolis"  von  fritz lang. ein stummfilm kalssiker der seines gleichen sucht...



Fritz Lang? Was fährt der denn so? Dh oder eher Fr?


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> gibt eh zu viele gute filme heute^^
> rtl2
> pro7
> und wie du meintest
> arte^^


 


ich korrigiere mich streicht pro 7....voll langweilig


----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ich korrigiere mich streicht pro 7....voll langweilig



Wieso? Is doch voll kuuuuhl...


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Wieso? Is doch voll kuuuuhl...


 

ja ne xD...fast and furious ist besser 100%


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Februar 2010)

hab grad ne doku bei 3sat gesehen, war fachlich viel falsch aber naja...


----------



## DrFroop (12. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hab grad ne doku bei 3sat gesehen, war fachlich viel falsch aber naja...



selbst schuld..wieso guggste auch 3sat? ^^


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (12. Februar 2010)

nabend.

wann gehts den morgen los?


----------



## Jooonnii (12. Februar 2010)

12:30 Infopoint hannover hbf soweit ich weiß


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Ja 12,30 bei der Auskunft im Bahnhof!


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

ey ganz ehrlich richtig ätzend hier in Burgdorf liegt so derb hoch schnee....muss echt schauen wie ich zum Bus komm!!....


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs, 

joni, das mit dem schnee sieht nur so schlimm aus; 
in wirklichkeit ist es wohl sogar noch viel viel schlimmer....


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Solllllllllllllllllllll ich dich abholen, kann nun Fliegen! bin nun Heer Tweety ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

mich?!?  joa!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Werde gleich von mir zum Bahnhof Fahren!


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

ok, sehen uns dann nahcher da. ich starte hier so gegen 12.00 
will noch schauen ob der dhl-män bis dahin da war (soll mir meine passende sattelstütze fürs kona bringen).


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn du noch einen Bremszug hast bring ihn mal mit! hast ja meinen letzten verbraucht


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

hab im mom auch keinen mehr da. müssen wir die tage neu holen.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

So bis gleich


----------



## DrFroop (13. Februar 2010)

Morgen auch....


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

so wer mag mir beim umbau auf singlespeed helfen??


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> so wer mag mir beim umbau auf singlespeed helfen??



Ich mach dir das! musste nur rum kommen die Tage!!


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich mach dir das! musste nur rum kommen die Tage!!



oki doke ....sag nur wann? und vorallem wie komm ich da hin?? ...
danke! 
totale ******* mir ist am bahnhof die kette sogar im stehen rausgeflogen ..uf der rolltreppe sooo ätzend xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

kopf hoch maus das wird schon und der tweet und der mario helfen dir bestimmt^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> kopf hoch maus das wird schon und der tweet und der mario helfen dir bestimmt^^


 

du nicht??


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

nee ich bin ja nich mal mehr der katalog...ich ziehe mich aus dem bikeleben zurück....fahr nur noch flowcountry und himmel dich an^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> nee ich bin ja nich mal mehr der katalog...ich ziehe mich aus dem bikeleben zurück....fahr nur noch flowcountry und himmel dich an^^


 

aber was mit der eisdielen aktion??


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> aber was mit der eisdielen aktion??




läuft


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> läuft:lol.


 

nice ^^..okay also joni goes ssp aktion bei tweet mit mario und felix???


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

wir beide können wieder ins atomic diner cruisen wenn alles heile is^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

du lenkst ab xD
vielleicht sollten wir warten bis sich die anderen beiden auch dazu äußern


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

nöö^^
rumcruisen in hannover und dann was essen im diner dann bierchen an der leine....und am abend sekt und erdbeeren am maschsee.....mein programm mit mario^^

aber wir beiden können auch mal biken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

ihr beide werdet heiraten hab ne frau gesehen


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

nee.....ich mag dich viel mehr^^
nein der mario sagt immer burn de chichiman....da hab ich angst^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIUZlzd37sI&feature=related"]YouTube- Buju Banton - Boom Bye Bye[/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

aber der frosch hat es gesagt .....

ihr passt auch viel besser zusammen


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

na danke.....
du lenkst ab^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

der frosch hat es gesagt!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

ich bin der frosch! küss mich^^ ich bin ein prinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

Mario und felix.....klingt ja so niedlich


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2010)

ich kann felix nicht heiraten. was soll dann der tweet dazu sagen?!? ne ne... 
ssp ist wirklcih ne gute wahl joni. ausser für touren braucht man schaltung eh nicht  
und es ist wieder eine sache weniger am rad die kaputt gehen kann (siehe heute in der halle). 
wenn du zum tweet willst, sag bescheid, felix und oder ich sammeln dich wo ein und dann gehts in den folterkeller vom vögelchen  

meine cam meldet für heute 320 bilder. bin mal gespannt wieviele am ende übrig bleiben wenn die ganzenverwackelten und halben gelöscht sind.

EDIT: ICHHAB EBEN VERSEHENDLICH VON MICHAS ACCOUNT GESCHRIEBEN; DER WAR AUF DEM KLAPPRECHNER WOHL NOCH EINGELOGT... EDIT ENDE


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

so, nu is alles wieder in ordnung...


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

doch du bist für felix bestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ich find auch das es eine gute wahl ist

okay uhr sagt einfach wann es euch passt ichguck ob ich zeit hab dannn beklaue ich alte omas scchnapp mir mein "königliches gefährt" und fahr richtung hbf und da holt ihr mich dann ab und alles tutti???


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

soso, joni mag mich nich und verschärbelt mich an den stimp....mama, papa, sagt doch auch mal was dazu^^


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Sage mal das wir am Dienstag was bei mir an deinen Rad was machen können! würde dich dann am Bahnhof abholen! so 16uhr ??


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sage mal das wir am Dienstag was bei mir an deinen Rad was machen können! würde dich dann am Bahnhof abholen! so 16uhr ??


 


okay klingt gut wer ist noch mit dabei?


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> okay klingt gut wer ist noch mit dabei?



Fragen wir mal! Wer kommt dienstag mit zu mir??


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

ich nich...du willst mich ja nich^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

Ich und felix auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

ich und joni auch


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich nich...du willst mich ja nich^^



Doch du doch auch!


----------



## der stimp (13. Februar 2010)

muss ich mal schauen ob ich dann mit von der partie bin.

hab grad mal die bilder von heute angesehen. 
extrem viele die nichts geworden sind. sind aber dafür auch ein paar richtige leckerbissen bei...


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> muss ich mal schauen ob ich dann mit von der partie bin.


 
natürlich bist du das


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2010)

So meine lieben dann bis Dienstag 16 uhr Am Bahnhof da wo wie heute!
Gute Nacht und süße Träume!


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Februar 2010)

träum süß tweet wahre liebe gibs halt doch nur im gaschawascha land^^

joni muss ins bett weil der nächste film erst ab 18 is^^


----------



## Jooonnii (13. Februar 2010)

Ey....


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

ein paar impressionen vom heutigen tag in der yard halle... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/26702 



.


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

Schon gans geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (14. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5Za8HggalY&translated=1"]YouTube- Malcolm In The Middle Theme Song(Full Version)[/ame]Bin ja ein riesen fan vom Superhelden kostüm xD


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

So hat alles angefangen, und dann hat es Kona und Alutech nachgebaut!== http://images.google.com/imgres?img...2&tbnw=96&prev=/images?q=Tank+Zeus+DH+1&hl=de


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> YouTube- Malcolm In The Middle Theme Song(Full Version)Bin ja ein riesen fan vom Superhelden kostüm xD



Morgen schatz


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1QMFOR5wi8&translated=1"]YouTube- OPM-Heaven Is A Halfpipe[/ame]





tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen schatz


 
Morgen^^


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkEuWlcq1yk"]YouTube- SPN-X - Anders sein[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

moin, 
alle wieder fit und frisch für neue schandtaten 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiO_Q3ILSmA"]YouTube- Smash Mouth   Walking On The Sun xvid K rip[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ2flAh4VTQ"]YouTube- We are the champions - The Busters (ska)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS0HpY8dcCI"]YouTube- Punk Covers - Pink panther (Ska Version)[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> YouTube- We are the champions - The Busters (ska)
> 
> YouTube- Punk Covers - Pink panther (Ska Version)



Lade mal die anderen Fotos hoch!


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

alle 320!?!? ja ne, is klar....


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

300 sind auch ok


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Februar 2010)

busters hatten wir schon im ersten teil des forums^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIVFuU1FbVU"]YouTube- Broilers - "(Ich bin) bei Dir" DSS Records[/ame]
^^


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

ist doch wurscht ob das irgendwann schon mal gepostet wurde. 
nudeln mit soße hast du ja auch irgendwann "schon mal" gegessen und tust es trotzdem wieder


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Februar 2010)

jawohl der herr...
da hast du recht^^
sorry, my bad!


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggAAksN5fZw"]YouTube- Goslar  Harz - Amsel  Lied  Cornelia Buhl & Freunde. www.rettet-odeon.de[/nomedia]


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

Bu [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am44G5Jkb9k"]YouTube- Walpurgis - Harzer Hexen sind so sexy[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI66-woBSOE"]YouTube- Hier kommt der Tod![/ame]


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> YouTube- Hier kommt der Tod!





wie gut xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (14. Februar 2010)

hallo leute bin gerade aus der freizeit wieder gekommen
Mario danke für den tipp mit m150 den einen abend 2 flaschen = voll aufsendung
knapp 2 std gepent
mit 12 in einer hütte
2 hatten gras mit 
und einer von den strebern der uns die nacht die hütte voll gekotzt hat
aber eine gute sache hat es ja ich habe das erste mal in meinem schlafsack verkärt herum gelegen
achso wann leuft denn hier was???


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Februar 2010)

alter, in eurem alter gras....wie krass is das denn?
ich hoffe du bist clean^^


----------



## der stimp (14. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jawohl der herr...
> da hast du recht^^
> sorry, my bad!



 weiss ich doch....


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> alter, in eurem alter gras....wie krass is das denn?
> ich hoffe du bist clean^^



wieso in dem alter?? konfi fahrt rivhtig? also so um die 13/14 richtig? 
ist doch n chilliges alter außerdem gehen auf konfa fahrten sowieso die ersten fetten sachen... (bei meiner lag es eher bei schwerpunkt alkohol xD)


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Februar 2010)

Sport und Drogen 
Der Sport ist ja schon ne Droge!


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Februar 2010)

ihr habt recht aber die die das mit hatten dielen(auch cox) 
und haltet euch fest es sind mädchen!!


----------



## wasser 8 (14. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> wieso in dem alter?? konfi fahrt rivhtig? also so um die 13/14 richtig?
> ist doch n chilliges alter außerdem gehen auf konfa fahrten sowieso die ersten fetten sachen... (bei meiner lag es eher bei schwerpunkt alkohol xD)


 ja genau 14 aber es war sogar bei den teamern energie brause verboten und irgentwie hatten die trotzdem alk mit


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Februar 2010)

mädchen?
basti rück mal die nummer raus^^


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ja genau 14 aber es war sogar bei den teamern energie brause verboten und irgentwie hatten die trotzdem alk mit



teamer sein ist auch sher geil xD war ich auch schon xD.. 

bin ja fast schon geschockt das MÄDCHEN sowas durchaus böses tun xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (14. Februar 2010)

ich musste das auch erstmal sacken lassen


----------



## MajuBiker (14. Februar 2010)

basti hochinteressant wie du koks schreibst
tweety ich bin da TOTAL deiner meinung!!


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> basti hochinteressant wie du koks schreibst
> tweety ich bin da TOTAL deiner meinung!!


 ist klar


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Februar 2010)

Morgen 16 uhr, nicht vergessen!


----------



## bastis (15. Februar 2010)

wasn morgen 16.oo .... schöen juten tach alllen zusammen


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)

16 uhr was
ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Februar 2010)

morgen um 16h wird der tweet mal wieder geschändet... 
muss mal schauen aber wahrscheinlich werde ich an der schändung teilnehmen. 

apropos schänden - sach mal felix gehts dir zu gut?!? du alter kinderschänder du...  
kaum sind kinder und drogen im gespräch und schon wird der felix hellhörig


----------



## bastis (15. Februar 2010)

hättet ihr ludwig nicht mittwoch schänden können dann wäre ich auch dabei gewesen ... ihr säcke ihr...:!







Ab gehts im sommer, gestern verträge gemacht! vie monate areiten in island, in der natur mit zelt und schlafsack und glätscher und vulkanen!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Februar 2010)

16 uhr am Bahnhof ! treffen uns da!


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)

ich habe was verpast was ist den dort


----------



## Jooonnii (15. Februar 2010)

hab n problem komm erst 16.15 mitm zug an....ist das auch okay???


----------



## der stimp (15. Februar 2010)

hey bastis, muss ja nicht heissen das wir den tweet nicht auch mehrmals schänden können


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)




----------



## tweetygogo (15. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hab n problem komm erst 16.15 mitm zug an....ist das auch okay???



Ich warte da auf dich!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Februar 2010)

joni wir lassen dich nich allein^^


----------



## Jooonnii (15. Februar 2010)

supi dupi hab das geld auch shcon zusammen wie gute das man Omas hat xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> supi dupi hab das geld auch shcon zusammen wie gute das man Omas hat xD


 das kenne ich irgentwo her


----------



## Jooonnii (15. Februar 2010)

xD....wer nicht xD? ...warum muss so ein fahrrad ticket auch so viel kosten ...-.-


----------



## wasser 8 (15. Februar 2010)

weil die ***** bahn immer die tickets teuerer macht und das sie das, teilweise begründen das der diesel teurer geworden ist sind aber E loks, meistens zumindest


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Februar 2010)

hmm...ich mach die preise so teuer weil ich schauen will wie ernst du es meinst mit unseren treffen joni


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Februar 2010)

MOrgääääääääääään

ey für euch geh ich sogar bei meiner oma schnorren was ich WIKRKLICH ungern tu...


so jetzt ab in die Schule =) +

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhE72XOuWMM"]YouTube- Clipe - I'll Be There for You[/ame]

noch ei bisschen gute laune für unterwegs


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutäääääääääääääääääään morgen auch,was ein herlicher tag,die sonne scheint,grüne wiesen voller liebreizener blumen,welche duften wie ein...*ERROR* *ERROR* *SYSTEM WIRD NEU GESTARTET*


Moin ihr Luschen und Härdentiere,man is das nen kack wetter draußen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

froop, mein liebling, schön dich zu lesen^^

was geht härde?
hab grad geschnallt das ich heut gar nich auf arbeit soll sondern zu soner scheiß infoveranstaltung....klar die is am arsch der welt und interresiert mich null^^

sommer auf die ohren^^
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3OD3n4-Cvo&feature=related"]YouTube- T.O.K. - Chichiman[/ame]


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

ha ha froop mit der sonne hast du gernicht so unrecht


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

määäähhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2010)

Geiles Wetter heute! also ab in den Keller


----------



## bastis (16. Februar 2010)

moin moin, ich wünsche euch viel spass bei ludwig im keller... ich werde mich jetzt mal fertig machen für die arbeit


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

und ich für die eile!!!!     bei dem wetter


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

^^ gleich joni abholen und dann in den keller^^


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2010)

Genau!!


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2010)

Soll ich mit Rad kommen oder nur mit Bahn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

ganz klare sache - MIT BIKE!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

kklar street session^^


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2010)

Ok !!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Februar 2010)

wollt ihr ml ne runde lachen??? 

fÃ¼r ein FAhrradticket bei der deutschen bahn bezahlt man (hin und zurÃ¼ck) 
4,40â¬ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ICh bezahl fÃ¼r mein fahrrad fast mehr als fÃ¼r mich!

xD alÃ¶so wenn man augen zu amcht kanns schon fast sommer sein


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

stimpie und ich wollen dahin....

http://www.passion-bremen.de/passion.php?sprache=de&nav=2&sub1=0&sub2=0&menu_id=51

wer noch??


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> wollt ihr ml ne runde lachen???
> 
> für ein FAhrradticket bei der deutschen bahn bezahlt man (hin und zurück)
> 4,40 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Und wie Fährt es sich so?


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

Servus....


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

hey tweety deine texte bestehen ja fast nur aus mittelfinger 
hass is ein starckes wort und lebt nicht ohne bedeutung da muss schon eine emotionale bindung zu dir bestehen!!


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hey tweety deine texte bestehen ja fast nur aus mittelfinger
> hass is ein starckes wort und lebt nicht ohne bedeutung da muss schon eine emotionale bindung zu dir bestehen!!


 wer bist du wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

hey floppi bist du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

basti kennst mich nicht ne?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

ich kenn dich


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

guck doch mal auf meine bikes die links aufgezählt stehen!


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

ja ak-47^^ bin da


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

erkennst du mich wenigstens anhand meiner bikes


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

ich solt mich doch endlich mal anmelden.


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

äh alfred du?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

na endlich


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

habe heute schon etwas rumgeforstet bis ich endlich hilfe bekam nach dem mir jooni den link zum offen richtigem chat geschickt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

unter hanover bekam ich vorher nur andere ergebnisse euch fand ich aber schon als account


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

"na endlich" mein spruch: ich bin realschüler ich denke langsam


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

floppi wie siehts aus we das wetter wird bestimmt stabiler und wärmer jedoch wird es in der eile eine schlammschlacht und wir bräuchten etwas material um die strecke fahrbar zu machen wenns schlimmmm wird


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

ich kannte dich auch so....als wir mit mario streeten waren hast du uns erzählt das dein spitzname kalaschnikov is...da hab ich mario noch gesagt das der mit vornamen mal nikolai sergejewitsch kalaschnikov hieß^^ da waren wir grad aufen weg inne eile^^....elefanten vergessen nie was^^

und basti kann mit den bike nichts anfangen...der kennt nur aluschreck und konas^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

wilste auch mit kommen wasser 8 hast du bruce lees philosophien gesehen oder welcher abstammung hat dein name?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

nikolai sergejewitsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

ne ist meine straße


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

:d:d:d


----------



## MajuBiker (16. Februar 2010)

moin alfred (marius)


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

Na wat is nun mit bike?


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> habe heute schon etwas rumgeforstet bis ich endlich hilfe bekam nach dem mir jooni den link zum offen richtigem chat geschickt hat.



jahahaaaa ich bin schuld =) 

so das wars dan wohl für  diesen monat mit geld....


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

und was soll das mit realschüler denken langsam, bast?
nur weil du dir den kopf verdrehen lässt von dealer mäusen^^?
ich bin realschüler gewesen und denk schneller....oder hast du noch nich das update auf deiner festplatte....?^^

ja alfi....das wird so schnell nich matschig....im wald bleibt der scheiß sicher etwas länger liegen...sonst würd ich sagen holz ästchen über die größten schlamm löcher und etwas erde drüber....


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

moin mario  freut mich auch dich zu treffen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

ab ab abchapen wenn und weg fegenn aber du ahst schon recht ich bin mir halt so sicher das es wirklich wärmer wird das ich nicht an die anhaltenden minusgrade in der nacht denke


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

. marius nicht mario und neh ich kann für mein gehirn kein updat kaufen weil das zu teuer wird ist zufiel arbeit


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

ach *******, verkackt...grad noch mal in meinem schlauen buch nachgelesen....
der hies anders = (

Michail Timofejewitsch Kalaschnikow
und so hies sie 
Avtomat KalaschnikowÃ¡, obrasza 47
und weils so schÃ¶n is noch in kyrillisch^^
ÐÐ²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ ÐÐ°Ð»Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ° 47

naja auch ich mach fehler^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

hey du bist ja der kleine mario tschuldige marius kann ab jetzt auch nicht noch mal passieren


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

und an dem a erkennst du das die waffe für den kenner weiblich wie eine gelibte ist.


----------



## MajuBiker (16. Februar 2010)

:d


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ach *******, verkackt...grad noch mal in meinem schlauen buch nachgelesen....
> der hies anders = (
> 
> Michail Timofejewitsch Kalaschnikow
> ...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

hey wasser sei so geschmeidig wie welches und so hert und schwer wie welches dan bringt dich nichts mehr aus der bahn abgewndeltes zitat von bruce lee


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

ich müsste mal meine tastatur reinigen bei mangelnden durschlägen verschluckt sie gnadenlos vokale.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

irgend wie hab ich das gefühl das man hier auf antworten lange warten muss.


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hey wasser sei so geschmeidig wie welches und so hert und schwer wie welches dan bringt dich nichts mehr aus der bahn abgewndeltes zitat von bruce lee


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

macht ihr euch etwa lustig über mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

^^
ja muss man alfi^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

floppi was los wie siehts aus mit biken?
 und neben bei wer hat interesse an double track laufradsatz samt profil und schläche zuzüglich 24 zoll laufred, naben hinten shimano xt vorne marzocchi cr 20 profil kenda newegal, 24er ungefahren die beiden andern nur guter zustand, da die hintere eine kleine delle hatt aber keine stabilitätseinbußen.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

gut is schon mal bekenntnis für interesse


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

qr20 alfi^^
nich cr20^^ oder is das der russiche standart^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

habe auch marzocchi z150 im angebot mit einwandfreier funktion origenalpreis 2006 476euro verkaufe für 190


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

Qr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

bin auch bereit zusammen ein ein faires angebot anzunehemn


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Februar 2010)

mit der gabel kommst du leider zu spät.....^^

bin für heute raus...machts gut^^


----------



## wasser 8 (16. Februar 2010)

gute nacht!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

floppi wolltest du nicht neues laufrad set anschaffen werde auch bald es im verkauf ausstellen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. Februar 2010)

dir auch gute nacht


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> macht ihr euch etwa lustig über mich?



mauli, du hast es mal wieder treffend erkannt....  

hi alf, klasse das du jetzt hier bist. ich lade dir gleich die bilder hoch und schick dir per pm den link zum abholen.


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

_*"Rüüüüüüüüüüüüüülps"*_


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

woooahs?!?! 
 machst du etwa schon wieder lustige party und das ohne uns? oi oi.
wann sollen felix und ich dich eingentlich heimsuchen?


----------



## bastis (16. Februar 2010)

nen abend na ihr, wei geht es es den so bei euch?


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> woooahs?!?!
> machst du etwa schon wieder lustige party und das ohne uns? oi oi.
> wann sollen felix und ich dich eingentlich heimsuchen?




Nööö..mach keene partüüüüwar nur am essen...Also nächste woche hab ich dann endlichmal die zeit und ruhe,um euch beide zu bewichs...öh...bewirten  denk mal so am di?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

am abend kommen sie alle aus ihren kleinen dunklen höhlen rausgekrochen.... 
hattest noch bis eben gearbeitet? aber kuhle butze mit deinem sommerjob


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> am abend kommen sie alle aus ihren kleinen dunklen höhlen rausgekrochen....
> hattest noch bis eben gearbeitet? *aber kuhle butze mit deinem sommerjob *



was? 

hab bis 8te gearbeitet,naja..wa soll´s..so komm ich eben schneller an neue parts


----------



## bastis (16. Februar 2010)

ich bis vor 30 min tschau... jetzt komm ich nach hause und die kleene pennt schon


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

neee frupi, das mit dem sommerjob war an bastis gerichtet. der geht dann nach island zum arbeiten.... 
heimsuchung am di. hört sich nach nem masterplan an. 
soll ich dann maja mitnehmen? können maja und dotti sich mal beschnuppern, so von kona zu kona


----------



## bastis (16. Februar 2010)

ja mario, island wird mal richtig fett! vor allem 1,4 netto und alles umsonst, kein flug kein essen kein schlafen nix muss bezhalt werden.. jeden tag bischen arbeiten und abenteuer pur neeee


----------



## DrFroop (16. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> neee frupi, das mit dem sommerjob war an bastis gerichtet. der geht dann nach island zum arbeiten....
> heimsuchung am di. hört sich nach nem masterplan an.
> soll ich dann maja mitnehmen? können maja und dotti sich mal beschnuppern, so von kona zu kona



ach soo island? da is doch arschkalt aber bestimmt kuuuhl zum biken 
Ich bin am fr mit mike verabredert wegen dotti,die geht doch auch bald wech zum neu einkleiden,die kleine sau Aber wenn ich sie dann noch am di hier hab,kannste maja mitbringen..denke dran : 3. OG wohn ich


----------



## bastis (16. Februar 2010)

ja es geht im sommer so round 18 grad aba andere luftfeuchtigkeit und die sonne geht nie unter.. bike kann ich leider nicht mit ins flugzeug nehmen aba es wäre ne geile alternative zum arbeiten


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

ich kenn mehrere leute die aus den verschiedensten gründen (arbeit, studium, fotografieren, bodenkunde) nach islang gegangen waren und alle waren sie glücklich dort.


----------



## der stimp (16. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ..denke dran : 3. OG wohn ich



och, immer wenn ich mittwochs basti und petra besuche muss ich meine bikes bis in den 5. stock schleppen. 
und als ich mein stinky noch hatte (bevor kai sich das hat klauen lassen) war das ganze sicher noch viel weniger toll...
aber was tut man nicht alles um seinen bikes eine freude zu machen 




bastis schrieb:


> bike kann ich leider nicht mit ins flugzeug nehmen



naja, kermit geht doch schon fast noch als handgepäck durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

lol ja, 20 kg darf ich mitnehm... da bleibt noch locker platz fürn bischen unterhose


----------



## der stimp (17. Februar 2010)

reicht doch, hauptsache bike ist dabei


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

ey leute was geht denn hier ab hab voll lange gebraucht um wieder auf dem neusten stand der dinge zu sein! man man man 

ab morgen gehts in die plus gerade sagt die zeitung...

der sommer kommt.....
ups mus sloch tschüssi


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4742


----------



## der stimp (17. Februar 2010)

määäähhhh 

sag ich doch die ganze zeit, der sommer kommt aber ihr wolltet es ja nicht wahr haben


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

Moin auch....doe sonne scheint ja schon ganz bikerfreundlich,wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Februar 2010)

moin moin 

bikerwetter!!! wir waren gestern in ner eile und haben mit der spotpflege angefangen das heisst eishacken ohne ende wäre nett wenn sich die härde da blicken lässt und mit anzupacken!!wir haben für das gab den ganzen tag gebraucht es ist viel arbeit also ihr schön wetter fahrer lasst es euch durch den kopf gehen .


----------



## Deleted 130915 (17. Februar 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## njoerd (17. Februar 2010)

hey, ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier auch abgesprochen wird, ob und wann die yard gemietet wird, z.b. wie letzten montag. würde gerne weiterhin mitkommen. ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig


----------



## der stimp (17. Februar 2010)

moin njoerd, 
jopp, da bist du hier wohl richtig... 
also immer mal wieder hier reinschauen und auf den busch klopfen


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [/IMG]


heute auch?


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> heute auch?



Könnt ihr nicht im Schnee fahren? kann euch das beibringen
Nicht immer den Schnee weg machen das ist was für weich......


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ey leute was geht denn hier ab hab voll lange gebraucht um wieder auf dem neusten stand der dinge zu sein! man man man
> 
> ab morgen gehts in die plus gerade sagt die zeitung...
> 
> ...



Ist dein Rad so nun OK??


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

du musst den schnee weg machen sonst maulst du dich nur weil daunter dickes eis ist


----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist dein Rad so nun OK??



guten morgen tweet, sag ma warst dueigentlich schon bei boc wegen den bremsleitungen? frage: kann es sein, das meine gabel wackelt weil sie aqusgeschlagen ist an den buchsen?


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

öh keine ahnung



























































































































1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

habe ich gerade im anderen forum gefunden 
deister!?


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Haben gestern ca. 15cm Eisschicht weg gehackt,zu Dritt und wir haben gerade mal den Kicker und ca. 3-4m Anfahrt frei gehackt! Muskelkarter vor programiert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

wartet doch einfach nen bischen  ist doch sowieso zu kalt für den scheiss


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

um so schneller taut es weg.dauert sonst ewig wollen langsam auch ma anfangen mit neu shapen und so.in der halle kann sich ja jeder rum treiben alten frostköddelz.


----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

ja recht haste ja aba paar tage noch dann wird es wärmer eins zwei wochen ist alles wieder glatt


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

naja dann hat man erstma matschepamppe.und dann können wir loslegen mit neu bauen und shappen das dauert auch noch ma.


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Freundschaft ist Akzeptiert,gerade so!


----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

jea und dann können wir unterm baum chillen und spliffen ud saufen und so ...Öp

ach so und fahren!


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Februar 2010)

also ich fahr auch bei regen oder tiefschnee in den deister und die fee und den smash hab ich da im winter noch nich getroffen^^ leute...spikes und los^^

bin erst mal mit meiner spanien reise vorbereitung beschäftigt...wenn ich zeit finde helfe ich aber gern in der eile....wie die letzten 4jahre^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

*Tach schööön....endlich mal feierabend *freu* Floppi - dienstag abend,19uhr mit dem kakalakenzüchter bei mir nudelvernichtungsessen...*


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

moin froop.
soll ich eigentlich den kram für deinen antrieb besorgen...?
tach auch an alle anderen..


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> moin froop.
> soll ich eigentlich den kram für deinen antrieb besorgen...?
> tach auch an alle anderen..



wenn du zeit hast,kannste das machen,ansonsten fahr ich dann noch mal zu conny und hol das...hauptsache ich koof nix falsches


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> naja dann hat man erstma matschepamppe.und dann können wir loslegen mit neu bauen und shappen das dauert auch noch ma.



Smash du oller trail-terrorist... tach auch!


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

ha, smash hätte heute 2 l spiritus gehabt 

weiß einer was man in ein trinkrucksag fülen darf?


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ha, smash hätte heute 2 l spiritus gehabt
> 
> *weiß einer was man in ein trinkrucksag fülen darf?*



Würde da jedenfalls kein spiritus reinfüllen!!!! das könnte den alten sack schädigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Was heisst hier Trailterrorist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich hacke mir die Hände BLUTIG,und DU! Beschmifst mich als Terrorist.
Du sack!!!!!!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

nich das er noch in flammen aufgeht, wenn er heiß wird.....


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

siehste....er kocht schon...


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Was heisst hier Trailterrorist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich hacke mir die Hände BLUTIG,und DU! Beschmifst mich als Terrorist.
> Du sack!!!!!!!!



 Ruuuhig Fury,Brrrrrrrr...machste ja auch fein,bin stolz auf dich und ich glaube,andere sehen das auch so


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Jo,muss Ja auch mal weiter gehen,sonst können wir im März auch noch zuhause hocken!


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

mike das hätte den vorteil das ich für das team essen kochen kann auf der flamme    und nicht sowas wie du


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Jo,muss Ja auch mal weiter gehen,sonst können wir im März auch noch zuhause hocken!



hoffe ja,das der blöde schnee auch bald mal wegtaut,sowie das eis auch.


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

genau oster ferien stehen vor der tür und dann wollte ich eigentlich in den deister


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

wenn smash still hält,...
darf dann [email protected] smash: gut gehackt..


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

warst du da? und ichhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Dankeschööööön!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Heute war ich nicht da! Wie gesagt Hände Blutig


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

ich arzt...ich pusten..?


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

lach, du darfst natürlich auch, ...................aber erst den müll rausbringen..


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Jaaaaaaaaaaa! Bitte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> lach, du darfst natürlich auch, ...................aber erst den müll rausbringen..


 das must du mir erklären


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHH! Bengel,irgendwie Raffst Du es nicht.


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

na darum frage ich auch


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

alles gut..
sag nur....meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Nee,nur nen bischen Muskelkater. Warst Du heute noch da?


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

kurtz ,den meter mache ich loker 

oder ich probiere es gleich mal


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Wie Gleich?????????
Night Hacken???????????
Bring Bitte nen 500w. Baustrahler mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (17. Februar 2010)

nee, aber wenn du loshackst......bleibt nix über..

muß mich leider ausklinken, muß gleich weg.....
gruß an alle!!!!
bis denne


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Wie Gleich?????????
> Night Hacken???????????
> Bring Bitte nen 500w. Baustrahler mit!!!!!!!!!!!!


 nein das war auf den meter bezogen


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

wenn du nicht fragst bleibst du dum


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Naaa! Zu viel Energy-drinks gehabt????????????????


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Hu Hu! Eingeschlafen?


----------



## MajuBiker (17. Februar 2010)

moin smash air-lines
(marius)


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Bis die Tage Basti,wir Schnacken!


----------



## Smash81 (17. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit Maju! Alles fit?


----------



## DrFroop (17. Februar 2010)

*gääääähn*.....


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist dein Rad so nun OK??



Ja ist bombe das teil! ...nur halt noch (näcsten monat) ne neue Kette ...


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

endlich ist dieser stressige tag vorbei jetzt einfach nur noch mies göttlich chillen und marco anschmachten xD


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

hallo jooni, grad eben erst was hast so lang gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

verkaufe marzocchi z 150


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Februar 2010)

Ich verkaufe auch Gans fiel


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Naaa! Zu viel Energy-drinks gehabt????????????????


 immer doch ne ich musste noch ein bisschen sprung kraft training machen sonst macht 
mich mike fertig !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

power braucht ma imma beim biken. hallo tweety und hi basti


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

Ich verkaufe auch Gans fiel 

ich hab schon gesehen du hast dir ja ne menge material angesammelt


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

ja aber nicht zu viel mir ist gerade beim trainig mein schrank auseinander gebrochen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

wasn fürn training?


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo jooni, grad eben erst was hast so lang gemacht



Schule,Nachhilfe,2 referate vorbereitet-.- wird zeit das es sommer wird das heißt nämlich das ich mit der schule fürs erste fertig bin


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

sprung kraft trainig 
halt auf sachen aus dem stand hoch hüpfen

und nein tweety nicht auf frauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Schule,Nachhilfe,2 referate vorbereitet-.- wird zeit das es sommer wird das heißt nämlich das ich mit der schule fürs erste fertig bin


 schule macht doch spaß


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> schule macht doch spaß



ich finde nach 10 Jahren reichts auch langsam mal


----------



## wasser 8 (17. Februar 2010)

es könnte auch nach 8 vorbei sein !!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

ach komm die 8 ist doch die chilligste fand ich xD


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

du bist ja richtig fleißig. es geht aber noch mehr auch wenns dann länger dauern muss man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Februar 2010)

joa außerdem ists mein letztes jahr dat is dann doch relativ wichtig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (17. Februar 2010)

@ Kalaschnikov

was wollste den für die mz noch haben?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

das abschluss jahr is immer wichtig, wenn man es dann hinter sich hat geht der kopf auf einen schlag in euphorie über. ich mach grad fach hochschulreife in bautechnik auf bbs 3 und da wird manches echt nicht geschenkt kann den moment nicht erwarten mein zeugnis in den händen zu halten


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

M. Z150 sie hat 2006 476â¬ gekostet und wenn ich 190 bekomme wÃ¤re ich zufrieden sie ist im nur im guten zustand da sie schon ein par lack verdÃ¼nnung hatt also metal glanz aber standrohre absolut noch steif sie lÃ¤sst sich mit jeta absenken und druck und zuckstufe ist verstelbar sowie luft karusche alles in ordnung funktionieren tut sie einwand frei


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

habe noch kaufbelege


----------



## xCupidox (17. Februar 2010)

die euphorie das die schule vorbei ist endet nach dem 1.semster wenn du dich durch 8 klausuren in physik mathe etc. schlägst 
in der schule hast du wenigstens wochenenden und abende^^. will hier übrigens nix schlecht reden sitz nur in der uni und lern daher schönen abend noch =)


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

das böse is der das andere gewissen !! ich hab schon von anderen studis im vergleich gesehen welche das gleiche machen wie wir bei uns. 
aber du hast recht je länger und stressiger es wird desto weniger begeistert ist man dabei.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (17. Februar 2010)

xCupidox sag mal bist auch mal in hannover unterwegs oder was bringt dich, in dieses forum?


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. Februar 2010)

cupido aka schlauchi aka böhse miez caro kommt aus bremer hafen und is die corife´in schrägen fahrradfeld versuchen^^


----------



## der stimp (18. Februar 2010)

felix, wirf mal deinen messi an, der stimp ist da grad unterwegs.

*klugscheissmodus an* 
das kaff wo caro wohnt heisst bremerhaven... 
*klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## xCupidox (18. Februar 2010)

danke=)
und was heisst hier bitte corifee in sachen feldversuche??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

^^
lol^^


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

_*Guten morgäääään auch....*gäääähn**_


----------



## winx (18. Februar 2010)

An alle, die in der Eilenriede am Döhrener Turm bauen und fahren!!

Ich wurde von einem Herren aus der Politik, der sich gelegentlich für MTB/BMX in Hannover eigesetzt hat, gebeten folgendes mitzuteilen: Ihr könnt weiter bauen und ihr werdet von der Stadt "geduldet" aber haltet euch trotzdem ein wenig zurück. Wenn dort wieder Shores oder große Holzkonstruktion entstehen, sind sie wohl dazu gezwungen wieder alles abzureissen.

Einigen von euch wird aufgefallen sein, dass im Sommer 2009 dort auf einmal ein Haufen Erde oder Sand lag. Das Material wurde dort extra für euch zum Bauen abgeladen. Nett, oder?

Also bitte kontrolliert bauen und den Ball flach halten, dann sind alle glücklich.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

winx schrieb:


> An alle, die in der Eilenriede am Döhrener Turm bauen und fahren!!
> 
> Ich wurde von einem Herren aus der Politik, der sich gelegentlich für MTB/BMX in Hannover eigesetzt hat, gebeten folgendes mitzuteilen: Ihr könnt weiter bauen und ihr werdet von der Stadt "geduldet" aber haltet euch trotzdem ein wenig zurück. Wenn dort wieder Shores oder großes Holzkonstruktion entstehen, sind sie wohl dazu gezwungen wieder alles abzureissen.
> 
> ...




Also kann ich den bagger,den laster mit holz und den betonmischer wieder abbestellen???


----------



## winx (18. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Also kann ich den bagger,den laster mit holz und den betonmischer wieder abbestellen???



Richtig! 

Und das Gebiet soll nicht zuweit ausgedehnt werden. Den Pumptrack z.B. also nicht Richtung Fahrradweg bauen.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Das ist nicht meine Meinung, ich gebe hier nur die Bitte von jemanden weiter, der in engem Kontakt zum Grünflächen Amt steht! Alles im Interesse der Bauer und Fahrer.


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

danke janto^^
sag mal kannst du mir evtl das bild von meinem grossmann was bei dir in der bc-north galerie steht schicken?
http://www.bc-north.de/galerie/v/winx/touren/20060910-Deister_Tour/ixus400_1501_0000368.jpg.html das der link^^


----------



## der stimp (18. Februar 2010)

felix, beutz einfach mal den rechtsklick und dann "speichern unter" und tadaaa, hast dus


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## der stimp (18. Februar 2010)

hey basti, gar nicht am köcheln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

ne, grade net.. bin vol erkältet so ein scheiss und ich habe meinen probetag im lorretas heute um 17.oo will doch gerne bevor ich nach island gehe noch mal paar minuten wo anders arbeiten  und jetzt muss ich damit mit ner saumässigen erkältung hinne


----------



## der stimp (18. Februar 2010)

also ab 17h schon mal daumen drücken für dich das alles gut läuft


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

naaaaaa klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

bauen Werden da auch nur welche von uns die da auch mit einen guten Plan rangehen und die auch da denn die Pflege machen ! das Wirt dieses Jahr gemacht und bleib denn auch so! Nur die Herde.


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> danke janto^^
> sag mal kannst du mir evtl das bild von meinem grossmann was bei dir in der bc-north galerie steht schicken?
> http://www.bc-north.de/galerie/v/winx/touren/20060910-Deister_Tour/ixus400_1501_0000368.jpg.html das der link^^



bäm ist das n monstergefährt


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

bummmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Februar 2010)

tweet wehe baust du da ne dirt line hin dann jage ich dich.....


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

komm wir jagen zusammen, nur so aus spass...


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> bauen Werden da auch nur welche von uns die da auch mit einen guten Plan rangehen und die auch da denn die Pflege machen ! das Wirt dieses Jahr gemacht und bleib denn auch so! Nur die Herde.


 nein das wird nicht gemacht


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Februar 2010)




----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

muhahahah der ist geil MOTTO: die jagt ist eröffnet!!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Februar 2010)

sonst wirst du in der yard eingesperrt kannste da rum fliegen.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

das endet sonst so wie in hemingen !


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. Februar 2010)

riiiiiiiiichtigggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

danke


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Dann macht selber was schönes raus ! wo auch jeder sein Spass hat ! nicht nur DHler. viellllllll spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (18. Februar 2010)

Naaaaaa! Leicht angepisst????????


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

hier is ja wieder was los.. Grüß dir,Smashilein ;-)

Guten taaaag auch alle.......


----------



## Smash81 (18. Februar 2010)

Mahlzeit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!!!!!!!!!!



fängt ja endlich mal an zu tauen,wa? Wurd auch zeit.... Sonst alles fruchtig bei dir?


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

hoffentlich taut jetzt auch einfach mal das größte weg hab keine lust mehr


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hoffentlich taut jetzt auch einfach mal das größte weg hab keine lust mehr



naja,eigendlich könnte es noch etwas dauern,denn bis ich mein pony wieder fit habe,dauert noch ne weile...


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

hm so weit ich weiß soll diese pampe noch bis april weiter gehen oder auch länger ....-.- find ich ja nich so klasse


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

@stimpie: leider is da bild da irgendwie geschützt in der galerie....denn so schlau war ich auch schon^^ aber das hat sich auch schon alles geklärt^^

Moin ihr trompeten und schön wetter biker^^
@joni: ja das war nen schönes monsterfahrrad....da wird wohl nie wieder eins an die performance rankommen.....ich sach ja immer "big is beautiFULLY^^"


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

okeee,so lange brauch ich dann doch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

xD


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

ich werd ab samstag fasten^^ muss dienstag ja gut was wegknuspern^^ weiste bescheid froopi^^


----------



## Smash81 (18. Februar 2010)

Aber sichi! Einfach mal die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und in ne Eile gerollt.
So schwer kann das doch nicht sein!?


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich werd ab samstag fasten^^ muss dienstag ja gut was wegknuspern^^ weiste bescheid froopi^^



ohje...dann muss ich also den großen wok rausholen für dich?? ^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

laut spekulationvorraussage wird das weter diese jahr schnell besser 

http://www.schoeneswetter.com/wetterwuensche/2010wettervorschauundwuensche/


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Aber sichi! Einfach mal die Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und in ne Eile gerollt.
> So schwer kann das doch nicht sein!?



Nö,schwer nicht aber nass und kalt Naja,vielleicht mal nächste woche rumguggn wie die lage an der front ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

...hallo, an alle die grad on sind


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ...hallo, an alle die grad on sind




Tach,Alfi..


----------



## Smash81 (18. Februar 2010)

naja wir schaffen das auch allein


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> naja wir schaffen das auch allein



muss eben zur zeit viel arbeiten,auch am wochenende und das ich dann sonntags nich mehr die große lust hab mich zu bewegen,is ja verständlich oder?


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

Huhu


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

ha...blasfemie....egal!

ja froop du musst die gulaschkanone startklar machen^^


----------



## schmanto (18. Februar 2010)

wo is der spot in der eilenriede? bin häufiger mal in hannover und da wollt ich mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ha...blasfemie....egal!
> 
> ja froop du musst die gulaschkanone startklar machen^^



Booooh neeee.... dann gibs für mario und mich eben nur ne kinderportion


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Februar 2010)

löl
na gut dann faste ich nich^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

wenn wir einge tage nach dem auftauen beginnen ist alles noch schön frisch und nass das wäre es optimal. ich hatte schon länger vor am erste table ein zweite absprung ein zu richten um die option für ein ca 10m jump, die sprünge zur rechten könnte man auch etwas grösser machen zur linken wäre eine lineie mit mehreren mitleren sprüngen ideal. was denkt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> wenn wir einge tage nach dem auftauen beginnen ist alles noch schön frisch und nass das wäre es optimal. ich hatte schon länger vor am erste table ein zweite absprung ein zu richten um die option für ein ca 10m jump, die sprünge zur rechten könnte man auch etwas grösser machen zur linken wäre eine lineie mit mehreren mitleren sprüngen ideal.* was denkt ihr?*



_*Ich denke,alles was einen nicht tötet,macht einen nur...komischer 

So,bin erstmal wieder raus,muss weiterarbeiten,geld für Dotti verdienen..
*_


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> laut spekulationvorraussage wird das weter diese jahr schnell besser
> 
> http://www.schoeneswetter.com/wetterwuensche/2010wettervorschauundwuensche/






Das klingt doch mal rihtig gut


----------



## Smash81 (18. Februar 2010)

Erstmal alles wieder fit machen und dann kann man schauen was neues zu bauen,wenn der Frost weg ist


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

das wäre ne option um langsamer voran zu gehen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

sonntag wird in deister gefahren, wer häte lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Baut doch 20 gleiche Sprünge nebeneinander aber die dann auch 20 Meter weit sind  aber das alles wie immer ( jeder baut so wie er es möchte ) dann haben wir immer einen scheiß Spott

Ihr macht das schon


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Baut doch 20 gleiche Sprünge nebeneinander aber die dann auch 20 Meter weit sind  aber das alles wie immer ( jeder baut so wie er es möchte ) dann haben wir immer einen scheiß Spott
> 
> Ihr macht das schon



Piepmatz,reg dich nich auf,das is schlecht fürs herz und in unserem alter muss man da drauf achten...


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Ich meine ja nur das das alles wieder so Wirt da wie immer und das ist doch echt Schei...e!
Wenn das denn so Wirt dann kommt fast keiner Meer von uns!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich meine ja nur das das alles wieder so Wirt da wie immer und das ist doch echt Schei...e!
> Wenn das denn so Wirt dann kommt fast keiner Meer von uns!



aber wie will oder kann man sich da einigen? Von sagen wir mal 20 bikers sind 7 deiner meinung,5 kommen eh nur zum saufen,6 machen dann wieder was sie wollen und den anderen 2 is eh völlig egal was gemacht wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Baut doch 20 gleiche Sprünge nebeneinander aber die dann auch 20 Meter weit sind  aber das alles wie immer ( jeder baut so wie er es möchte ) dann haben wir immer einen scheiß Spott
> 
> Ihr macht das schon


tweet nichts für ungut aber was hat dich den gestochen ich hab vorschlag zur möglichgkeit gegeben habe auch sprungline angesprochen und eine frage gestellt für sinnvolle meinungen da zu.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Da wirt ein Plan gemacht und dann wirt da nur gebaut von denen die da nur bauen sollen( dürfen ) die auch plan haben von bauen! und wenn das nicht klappt dann habe ich noch ne andere stelle!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Da wirt ein Plan gemacht und dann wirt da nur gebaut von denen die da nur bauen sollen( dürfen ) die auch plan haben von bauen! *und wenn das nicht klappt dann habe ich noch ne andere stelle*!



Oh -ein neuer secret spot?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

die dirtline ist schon angedacht da könne man sogar bis zu vier sprünge einbauen wenn man es geplant von statten angeht am besten machen wir ein team in dem die vorschläge der ganzen zusammen getragen werden um zu sehen welche wir ermöglichen können und das nicht zu spät da der frühling bald kommt. wer ideen hatt kann auch skizzen machen um zu veranschaulichen, dann können es sich auch mehr leute vorstellen, somit gibts auch weniger einwände. einsatz und nicht rumnörgeln!!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

meinste hemmingen?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Nicht Hemmingen! auch in der Eile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

na wenns geheim is dann hast du ja ein privaten spot!


----------



## DrFroop (18. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nicht Hemmingen! auch in der Eile!



ich gloob,ick wees wo..aber psssst - ich sag nüscht


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich gloob,ick wees wo..aber psssst - ich sag nüscht



Genau da! weiter sage ich auch Nichts


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

so wenn keine ideen kommen im sinne von zusammen arbeiten läuft es darauf hinaus das jeder seinen eigenen kopf hat.


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

ich habe mich mit einem die ganze zeit unterhalten und es heißt wird zuviel gebaut baut die stadt mit aber auf ihre art !!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

tweet was geht was wolltest du bauen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

die strecke muss zum größten teil umstruckturiert werden! 
hallo basti


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

umstruckturieren also jetzt wirds komisch hier, ihr habt zwar in einer gewiesen weise recht aber ich spreche jetzt mal für die dh`ler absprünge die 90 winkel haben nicht in der eile! dafür gibs schon die glocke .schön flowig ,das ist cool so wie das gap oder das grab
achso guten abend alfi


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte fast alles neu machen und ein dirt , fr , dh , anfänger gelände von machen!
So das auch andere mal sagen können das es da volllll geil ist!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> umstruckturieren also jetzt wirds komisch hier, ihr habt zwar in einer gewiesen weise recht aber ich spreche jetzt mal für die dh`ler absprünge die 90 winkel haben nicht in der eile! dafür gibs schon die glocke .schön flowig ,das ist cool so wie das gap oder das grab
> achso guten abend alfi



Glocke ist balld weg! und wir sollten echt für jeden da was haben! und DH ist das da eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

hallo??????????????? 
ich habe gerade mit einem gesprochen der mich zur achtung ermand hat wir nicht mehr soviel bauen soll ein bisschen ist ok aber nicht was du vor hast!
ne stimmt mike,malte,kevin,panzer olli,nicko,ciceltool brüder ne sind alles keine dh fahrer?!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

wie soll ein 10m jump funktionieren wenns90 grad nach oben geht
aber was anderes die eile war noch nie dh sondern eine gesunde mischung aus beidem jedenfalls absprung, ne dh piste kann es aber nicht werden!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

leute für jeden? besser was amtliches besorgen man stelle sich nur mal vor es sehe dort aus wie in der yard


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

ne aber nicht sone sch*** mit solchen absprüngen wo mann hängen bleibt so wie jetzt vorne einer ok 2,3 uch aber nun mal ehrlich alles umbauen gibt sowieso nur ärger weil jeder es anders haben will und dann wird es nicht fertig siehe hemingen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

an der auf der rechten seite habe ich bisher kaum beschwerden gehört. als besti und ich die hügel hochgezogen haben gabs  keine beschwerden jedoch pingellichkeit von leuten die auftauchten nichts taten und es besser wissen wollten! es gibt nur eine regel nach der wir bauen solltensinvolle sprünge einer linie entlang und den pflanzen im zwischenraum leben schenkenmomtan is die gesamte  hintere front plat da wächst vor erst nichts mehr


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

wenns weiter so geht wird die strecke auch zunehmend versanden was früher kein problem war. das geschah weil alle glaubten gleichzeitig bauen zu können und das noch überall auf dem platz


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

nein nein eure line finde ich gut
ich würde es halt besser finden wenn man was nützliches tut z.B den großen anlieger wieder fit machen da bin ich auch gern zu bereit oder spurillen etc. usw erst mal ausbessern und dann gucken was dann noch schlecht ist das dann zu verbessern


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. Februar 2010)

du gehst auch erstmal vernünftiger ran, smasch auch. es wäre nur langsam nötig die eile aufzuräumen vieleicht soger was anzuplanzen wenn es nicht von alleine wächst. es wäre gut neue linien legen die einzeln stehen  zu enfernen und dazwischen wider natur leben lassen!


----------



## wasser 8 (18. Februar 2010)

ja genau sowas meinte ich entlich hat es einer verstanden erstmal ausbessern auch die eile gmeind würde auch pflanzen von meinem opa mitbringen
so und dann stück für stück alles machen 

danke alfi ich dachte mich verstht hier keiner
habe z.B schon schilder gemacht mit müll und regel so bin erstmal weg muss das mit den pflanzen regeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## didopido (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo bin neu  hier in diese Forum und ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe vor mir eine Rock Shox Federbein Vivid 5.1 zu kaufen . 
  Mein Problem ist : Dämpfer ist 200/57 was für eine Feder  brauch ich/ wie lang und mit wie viel  LB ? Ich wiege 65 kg    
  Danke in voraus J


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

also ich finde ja als aussenstehender das es nix bringt wenn einer alleine versucht eine meinung durchzuboxen! alle sollten entscheiden und meinugen einbringen wie es auch schon gesagt worden ist! letzten endes sollten dann die vorschläge die für alle ein gutes mittelmaas bringen in die realität umgesetzt werden! es gibt ja auch welche die nicht so viel drauf haben! ich glaube es sind von allen kategorien genug vertreten°! 

vorschlag zur güte: 
#
jeder soll der eine meinung abgeben mag es schrieftlich auf papier bringen, wenn dann alles gesammelt ist kann man sich doch in der gruppe hinsetzten und auseinandertüffteln was umzusetzetn ist und was nicht, das dabei nicht jeder auf seine kosten kommen kann das sollte auch jedem bewusst sein! und solche sachen wie die dirtline das war ja letztes jahr schon im reden, solche sachen sollten dann auch gemacht werden! 

ich wollte nur mal meine meinung dazugeben! °


^^ mario probearbeiten war der hamma!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Februar 2010)

didopido schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu  hier in diese Forum und ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe vor mir eine Rock Shox Federbein Vivid 5.1 zu kaufen .
> Mein Problem ist : Dämpfer ist 200/57 was für eine Feder  brauch ich/ wie lang und mit wie viel  LB ? Ich wiege 65 kg
> Danke in voraus J



Das kommt immer auf die schwinge drauf an! muss man selber testen!


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

sinvoll ist es sicher wenn wenn vorschläge und wünsche gesammelt werden und die die plan vom bauen haben dann auch mehr oder weniger fest die hand auf veränderungen haben. 
wer was geändert haben möchte kann das dann mit den planern besprechen und gut ist. 

so wird sicher verhindert das am ende alle sprünge fast gleich sind. 
es wird gewähleistet das vom einsteiger über d mutig bis hin zum total irren biker mit hornhaut auf dem hoden für alle was dabei ist. 

nur so kann sich am ende eigentlich jeder mit "seinem spot / seiner eile" identivizieren und wird so auch lieber dabei helfen den spot zu pflegen und daran zu arbeiten.


----------



## wasser 8 (19. Februar 2010)

das ist auch alles schön und gut nur wäre es nicht besser wenn man erstmal alles auftauen lässt ausbessert und dann mal guckt(zusammen) was man noch veränder soll ?  und mario du hast es erfast an    verantwortuns volle ERBAUER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich selber find es ja irgendwo auch besser,wenn wirklich für jeden was dabei ist,vom anfänger der nur über kleine hügel rollt bis zum gaga dirtbiker der ne wand hochfährt Es sollte aber eben ausgeglichen sein und nicht nur für die hornhauthodentypen was dabei sein..
Die sache mit dem "plan" is ja gut und schön aber dazu muss man auch erstmal alle die maßgeblich an der eile beteiligt sind,an einen tisch bekommen. 
Ach und bevor ich es vergesse : 

_*Guten morgäääääään,Härde.....*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

Morgääääääääään


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

toole diskussion um die eile....
morgen erstmal.....wer noch da...?


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> toole diskussion um die eile....
> morgen erstmal.....wer noch da...?


 


der stimp schrieb:


> sinvoll ist es sicher wenn wenn vorschläge und wünsche gesammelt werden und die die plan vom bauen haben dann auch mehr oder weniger fest die hand auf veränderungen haben.
> wer was geändert haben möchte kann das dann mit den planern besprechen und gut ist.
> 
> so wird sicher verhindert das am ende alle sprünge fast gleich sind.
> ...


 
Richtig.....Pflege und Regeln sind wichtig!!!! z.b. Helmpflicht.......
damit es nicht so schallt, wenn hohlköpfe aufschlagen!!!!!


----------



## Smash81 (19. Februar 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Februar 2010)

moin moin,

anstatt sich hier die köpfe einzuhauen sollten wir uns zusammen setzen und diskutieren wir wir die eile bauen verändern etc. und nich so ne kinderkacke hier machen wir sind alle erwachsene leute und es soll für jeden spass machen und was dabei sein.


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> moin moin



hi


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

Moin Girlie,
du hast recht, aber bei manchen passt "erwachsen" leider nicht


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

Hat dein Stinky schon "Füße"


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Februar 2010)

nun ja die müssen wir halt aussortieren.so.fahren gleich los.freuen uns auf morgen können morgen mal plan entwickeln wenn du bock hast wie was werden kann.


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> anstatt sich hier die köpfe einzuhauen sollten wir uns zusammen setzen und diskutieren wir wir die eile bauen verändern etc. und nich so ne kinderkacke hier machen wir sind alle erwachsene leute und es soll für jeden spass machen und was dabei sein.



Sonntag in der eile!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. Februar 2010)

wenn wetter gut ist ja.


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

können wir machen..... habt spaß....bis morgen


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

mike - die sache mit schutzausrüstung wurde im letzten jahr, wie ich finde, gut in angriff genommen.
warnhinweise wurden an jede ecke des spots getackert und eltern wurden auf sinn und notwendigkeit von helm etc hingewiesen. 

diana - zum thema erwachsene leute... anscheinend ja nicht. 
sonst hätte sich die eile nicht in einem sommer dahin entwickelt das fast alle sprünge gleich waren und für anfänger rein gar nichts mehr dabei war.


----------



## orbita-fx (19. Februar 2010)

mario, moin....
du hast recht, aber das lesen der schilder und das verstehen, was diese buchstabenabfolge denn bedeutet, scheint bei manchen im schädel keine verknüpfung entstehen zu lassen.....passt ja auch zu "erwachsen"...
ich versuche vorbild auch für kinder zu sein, werde aber durch trottel ohne verstand 
ausgebremst......kostet echt energie!!!!
jemand, der sich orientieren möchte, wird durch diese inkonsequenz verunsichert...
und wenn das so ist, wird man ihn nicht mehr erreichen...leider
safty first....dann alles andere


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

So es sind *+* 10°C !!!!!!!!!!
hoffentlich wirds nciht mehr kälter dann haben wir bald den frühling!!! und darauf folgt dan endlich der langersehnte sommer =) 
das amcht doch gute laune

einen (wenn auch kranken) Sehr motivierten gruß


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

He der secret spot im deister ist noch da und OK !! wahr Grade mal da!
Aber so kann man nicht fahren im Deister ( taut alles )


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

sag mal herr gogo, du hast heut nicht zufällig zeit und lust mit deinem werkzeug zum innenlager ausbau und kassette/ssp kit wechseln vorbeizuschauen? 
vielleicht könnte man dich ja mit lecker geflügelbrause oder m-150 bestechen?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> sag mal herr gogo, du hast heut nicht zufällig zeit und lust mit deinem werkzeug zum innenlager ausbau und kassette/ssp kit wechseln vorbeizuschauen?
> vielleicht könnte man dich ja mit lecker geflügelbrause oder m-150 bestechen?!?



Heute ist nicht so gut, muss noch was machen! kannst aber zu mir kommen so ab 16 uhr! Morgen kann ich auch nicht, nur Sonntag, aber der tag ist zum BIKEN da.


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

unbedingt bis zum ende anschauen.... 

.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg1R4CBYcWU"]YouTube- Russian Talent - Leider nicht im Recall...[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

Geil!!! tot


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

oh man -.- tot


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

bei dem clip kamen keine menschen oder tiere zu schaden, 
nur einem, aber dem geht es schon wieder viel besser...


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> mario, moin....
> du hast recht, aber das lesen der schilder und das verstehen, was diese buchstabenabfolge denn bedeutet, scheint bei manchen im schädel keine verknüpfung entstehen zu lassen.....passt ja auch zu "erwachsen"...
> ich versuche vorbild auch für kinder zu sein, werde aber durch trottel ohne verstand
> ausgebremst......kostet echt energie!!!!
> ...



hi mike, ja da geb ich dir recht, dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt das es letzte saison schon gut geklappt hat mit der aufklärung....die jahre zuvor war es in der eile wesentlich schlimmer was die sicherheit angeht.


im allgemeinen finde ich es schön das der eine oder andere hier sich gedanken um den spot macht, ist nur die frage in wie weit es umsetzbar ist.
Denn ich vermute das das zusammensetzen scheitern wird, sollte es zustande kommen scheitert es spätestens daran das die leute zu ungeduldig sind!
immer gleich fahren und bauen is zwar gut aber (in meiner sicht) nich die richtige variante....schlagt doch mal einen termin fürs brainstorming vor!
dann können wir esrtmal klären was genau passieren soll...dann muss das schriftlich festgehalten werden und dann sollten wir sowas wie verantwortliche bestimmen die oft in der eile sind und das ganze in die hand nehmen...
oder man bestimmt von jedem könnerlevel einen der das in die hand nimmt...zum beispiel mike für die big bike line
smash für die airtime line
chrischi oder alfi für die dirt line 
und dann nen anfänger wie mario für die anfänger line


das versandungs problem sollte auch geklärt werden, basti super das du deinen opa fragen  kannst...gut wäre hanf (ja ich bin mir bewusst das das nich geht) oder irgendwas was tief und nich flach wurzelt...

 ich bin gespannt wie ihr das regelt!


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

Ich lass mich überraschen da! ich fahre da nur noch! baue lieber wo anders! sonst heißt es tweet das ist ******* tweet lass das, darauf habe ich kein Bock! Gebe nur noch mal mein Vorschlag mit rein wie ich das mir alles schon lange vorgestellt hatte und dann ist schlussssssss.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Februar 2010)

tweet...wir können ja noch nen 2. oder 3. projekt starten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. Februar 2010)

Ich zeig dir mein geilen Spott dann!


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Februar 2010)

genau^^


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

sobald der schnee weg ist werd ich mich auch endlich mal bemühen hier bei mir in der nähe was ordentliches hinzubasteln


----------



## der stimp (19. Februar 2010)

nen pumptrack auf des bauers acker nebenan...


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Februar 2010)

ich glaub das kommt nciht so gut aber n platz fürn pumptrack hab ich glaub ich auch hscon ..muss nochmal schauen ob das unter denkmalschutz liegt


----------



## DrFroop (19. Februar 2010)

Nabend die Damen....


----------



## Kalaschnikov (19. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> unbedingt bis zum ende anschauen....
> 
> .
> YouTube- Russian Talent - Leider nicht im Recall...


  hallo erst ma an alle
das is kein fake oder russland is ein großes land anscheinend haben es wider zwei idioten aus der wildniss ins fernsehn geschafft. 
 gehts sonntag also in die eile für pläne u biken?


----------



## bastis (19. Februar 2010)

schade ich muss sonntag arbeiten abends...


----------



## wasser 8 (19. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> hi mike, ja da geb ich dir recht, dennoch bin ich davon überzeugt das es letzte saison schon gut geklappt hat mit der aufklärung....die jahre zuvor war es in der eile wesentlich schlimmer was die sicherheit angeht.
> 
> 
> im allgemeinen finde ich es schön das der eine oder andere hier sich gedanken um den spot macht, ist nur die frage in wie weit es umsetzbar ist.
> ...


ich werde ein parr planzen bekommen brauche nur vorschläge ich dachte an was buntes!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (19. Februar 2010)

moinsen basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich werde ein parr planzen bekommen brauche nur vorschläge ich dachte an was buntes!




Auja..ich hätte gern nen paar rote und weisse rosen,nen paar studentenblumen und tulpen find ich ja besonders liebreizend..

----------------------------------------------------------------

_*Danke Mike für deine hilfe heute,die kiste fährt sich einfach nur hammer,also so auf der straße
Was so ne neue gabel und antrieb ausmacht..uhi 
*_


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Auja..ich hätte gern nen paar rote und weisse rosen,nen paar studentenblumen und tulpen find ich ja besonders liebreizend..
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


ist ok ich meinte aber ehr was für den ganzen sommer


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

morgen keiner hier?????????????????????????????????????
das wetter ist so schön da kommen doch frühlings gefühle


----------



## bastis (20. Februar 2010)

lol jea endlich wieder geiles wetter ...


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

ich bin mal kurtz weg muss ne pizza essen


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

Morgen auch und mahlzeit...


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

danke,,,, hat aber nicht so gut geschmekt musste nach der pizza noch ein schnitzel essen


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

schlafen hier alle schon wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

ich hab ne neue gabel,ich hab ne neue gabel...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

juhu glückwunsch moinsen


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich hab ne neue gabel,ich hab ne neue gabel...



Hoffe keine Boxxer


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> juhu glückwunsch moinsen



moin moin und danke...ma sehen wie sich die fährt 



tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hoffe keine Boxxer



jahaa..es is ne boxxer


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

ist doch top boxxer ist leicht und ähhhhhhhhhm stabil


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ist doch top boxxer ist leicht und ähhhhhhhhhm stabil



naja ich denk mal,jeder hersteller hat seine vor und nachteile aber ich fahr ja eh noch nich so lange um mir nen eindeutiges urteil bilden zu können über "was-ist-besser-als"  Und nur alles schlecht reden kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

lässt bestimmt hammer fahren.schönes ansprechverhalten denke besser als marzocchi.kannst ja morgen in ne eile kommen wollen auch noch weiter machen mit spotpflege haben schon einiges geschaft.


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Februar 2010)




----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> lässt bestimmt hammer fahren.schönes ansprechverhalten denke besser als marzocchi.kannst ja morgen in ne eile kommen wollen auch noch weiter machen mit spotpflege haben schon einiges geschaft.



Wollt morgen eh mal los,Dotti ne runde *spaziern* fahren  Wann wollt ihr denn dann los?


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>



brauchste nen tampon..öh..tempo?


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> lässt bestimmt hammer fahren.schönes ansprechverhalten denke besser als marzocchi.kannst ja morgen in ne eile kommen wollen auch noch weiter machen mit spotpflege haben schon einiges geschaft.



Erst auf Marzocchi stehen und dann auf einmal sagen das Boxxer besser ist 
Nur weil sie nun ERSTMAL jeder haben möchte, ne ne das geht so nicht.
Ich bleibe mir treu


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> lässt bestimmt hammer fahren.schönes ansprechverhalten denke besser als marzocchi.kannst ja morgen in ne eile kommen wollen auch noch weiter machen mit spotpflege haben schon einiges geschaft.


 genau es gibt wenichstens welche die den spot pflegen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

ach vögelchen fahr doch auch mz.weil kein geld für rock shox so.


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Erst auf Marzocchi stehen und dann auf einmal sagen das Boxxer besser ist
> Nur weil sie nun ERSTMAL jeder haben möchte, ne ne das geht so nicht.
> Ich bleibe mir treu



ich werd es ja sehn,wie sich die hüppen läßt aber is schon mal 1000 mal besser als meine olle alte gurke..ok,die is ja auch etwas..ähm..im popo


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Erst auf Marzocchi stehen und dann auf einmal sagen das Boxxer besser ist
> Nur weil sie nun ERSTMAL jeder haben möchte, ne ne das geht so nicht.
> Ich bleibe mir treu


ich will glaube auch erstmal keine boxxer sondern ne fox 40


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

wenn wetter gut ist machen wir uns so gegen 11 uhr los.posten morgen früh aber noch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

mit oder ohne bike?
kanst mike ja fragen ob er auch kommt?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

so mach erstma runde hausfrauen konfu.bis später.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. Februar 2010)

denke mit bike


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2010)

Macht das mal nach wenn ihr Eier in der Hose habt:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea-KnyWnUhU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- big mtb drop[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wenn wetter gut ist machen wir uns so gegen 11 uhr los.posten morgen früh aber noch mal.



um 11 bin ich noch am pennen oder am *peeeeeep*.... wenn komm ich später


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Macht das mal nach wenn ihr Eier in der Hose habt:
> YouTube- big mtb drop


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Macht das mal nach wenn ihr Eier in der Hose habt:
> YouTube- big mtb drop



na und?  so fahr ich jeden morgen los,wenn ich brötchen hole..


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> na und?  so fahr ich jeden morgen los,wenn ich brötchen hole..


 ok respekt dan sind auf der bmx bahn misburg die großen sachen dran


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ok respekt dan sind auf der bmx bahn misburg die großen sachen dran


und wo is jetzt das problem??  sag aber mike bescheid,ich brauch dann mit sicherheit nach 1.6 min nen artz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Macht das mal nach wenn ihr Eier in der Hose habt:
> YouTube- big mtb drop


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

mike :froop braucht nach1.6 ein artzt


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> mike :froop braucht nach1.6 ein artzt



ich brauch jetzt erstmal nen kaffee und dann neue griffe - also ab zu conny´s


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

aber froop doch nur die ersten beiden großen sprünge!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich brauch jetzt erstmal nen kaffee und dann neue griffe - also ab zu conny´s


 genau weise endscheidung


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

und ich werde glaube ich mal ein bisschen streeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> genau weiße endscheidung



wie lange haben die eigendlich heut auf????


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

14 uhr glaube ich


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> 14 uhr glaube ich



dann hab ich ja noch zeit


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

na ein bisschen aber nicht zuviel sonnst brauchst du auf dem weg zu connis auch ein artzt


----------



## MajuBiker (20. Februar 2010)

moin


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> na ein bisschen aber nicht zuviel sonnst brauchst du auf dem weg zu connis auch ein artzt



 zwischen conny´s und mir liegen zum glück nich soooo viele kilometers


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

ich glaube mike ist online der kann dir dan gleich ein artzt besorgen bestimmt einen von seinen kollegen


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich glaube mike ist online der kann dir dan gleich ein artzt besorgen bestimmt einen von seinen kollegen



ich vertraue da mike voll und ganz - kabelbinder,klebeband -reicht aus um mich zu flicken


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ich vertraue da mike voll und ganz - kabelbinder,klebeband -reicht aus um mich zu flicken


 ein stock noch so steht es in der bike zeitschrift


----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Macht das mal nach wenn ihr Eier in der Hose habt:
> YouTube- big mtb drop




schnappi, warum sollten wir so etwas unsinniges tun?!?! 
ne ne, solche spass und partyeinlagen überlassen wir dann doch lieber euch cc leuten (erhöht den unterhaltungswert des tage für uns ungemein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> schnappi, warum sollten wir so etwas unsinniges tun?!?!
> ne ne, solche spass und partyeinlagen überlassen wir dann doch lieber euch cc leuten (erhöht den unterhaltungswert des tage für uns ungemein).




moin majo..


----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

moin ihr säcke:........??!!!


----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ein stock noch so steht es in der bike zeitschrift



oder im zweifelsfall mit laub und gras von der wiese ausstopfen  
in dem erste hilfe heftchen aus der bike steht so manch klasse tip zur ersten hilfe drin...


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> moin ihr säcke:........??!!!




Huhuu,Doc....


----------



## Jooonnii (20. Februar 2010)

Guten morgen Jungs....
und es wird immer wärmer es taut immer mehr....freude kommt auf...


----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

na Froop, 
mit dotti alles klar..?


----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2010)

joi, moin ihrs *winke* *winke*


----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

ach brauchste nen sauerstoffzelt ine eile, froop


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> na Froop,
> mit dotti alles klar..?



nee,in misburg aufa bmx bahn  



orbita-fx schrieb:


> na Froop,
> mit dotti alles klar..?



mit der is alles bestens,war nen schöner ritt gestern nach hause..und gleich ab griffe koofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

von mir aus auch da....
jens ist heute bis 14 uhr da....grüß ma von mir wenn de da bist


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> von mir aus auch da....
> jens ist heute bis 14 uhr da....grüß ma von mir wenn de da bist



ich sag eh gleich das du mich geschickt hast und mir verboten hast,in einem anderen bikeshop einzukaufen außer da


----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

genau.... knecht...


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> genau.... knecht...



 ich steh sowieso tief in deiner schuld,also nenn mich weiter knecht..


----------



## orbita-fx (20. Februar 2010)

ne lass ma, ist ok, so wie es ist
wenn was ist meld dich..!
smash ist da......wir können futtern
also bis später.....bin erstmal raus....


----------



## wasser 8 (20. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oder im zweifelsfall mit laub und gras von der wiese ausstopfen
> in dem erste hilfe heftchen aus der bike steht so manch klasse tip zur ersten hilfe drin...


 genau das war das heft was ich neulich mit hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2010)

jop, und eine pflichtlektüre für jeden ambitionierten biker (oder solche leute wie schappi)...


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Februar 2010)

so ihr freaks...ich fahr gleich nach haus...geh schachten und hol mein protektoren krams und dann komm ich in die eile......danach streeten?


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Februar 2010)

eine stunde später...und ich bin immer noch nich los^^
jetz aber^^


----------



## der stimp (20. Februar 2010)

kommst noch aufn sprung beim stimpy rum?


----------



## DrFroop (20. Februar 2010)

auch wieder zu hause und schon wieder fast wech arbeiten,man man..was ne kacke


----------



## Jooonnii (20. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> eine stunde später...und ich bin immer noch nich los^^
> jetz aber^^



sorry


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Februar 2010)

stimpy sorry...jetz erst gelesen ....


----------



## wasser 8 (21. Februar 2010)

was ist das denn hier alle noch am schlafen aufstehen es ist schon spät es ist 8 uhr


----------



## wasser 8 (21. Februar 2010)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
ist hier keiner


----------



## wasser 8 (21. Februar 2010)

seit ihr alle noch am schlaf
en?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. Februar 2010)

moinsen


----------



## wasser 8 (21. Februar 2010)

oh da ist doch noch jemand wach


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> was ist das denn hier alle noch am schlafen aufstehen es ist schon spät es ist 8 uhr



Alter,mach dich mal locker -es ist SOOOOOONNTAAAAAG...

Moin auch erstmal


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen....


----------



## der stimp (21. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

Was nen schöööner tag heute. Nacher erstma Dotti waschen,die kleine sau sieht aus wie nen schweinchen


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

nix los hier oder wie?? seid ihr denn alle am fahren?!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

nee nich fahren....
wild wichsend durch die bude rennen.....sagt mario zumindest.

morgen an den rest^^


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

mag ich mir jetzt nciht vorstellen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

nich^^


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

....
nich so ganz


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

mhm...


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

aus jugendschutzgründen sag ich ma jetzt nix zu dem thema^^


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

mhm . . . xD 

jaja jugendschutz


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

jaa jugendschutz^^

danke herr froop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jaa jugendschutz^^
> 
> danke herr froop



Bitte,bitte..wir müssen doch auf die nivea von diesem forum achten


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

jop
wir gehen jetz streeten und sind in 10min bei dir froop


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jop
> wir gehen jetz streeten und sind in 10min bei dir froop



_*Bitte??????????*_


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

wir holen dich jetz ab


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wir holen dich jetz ab



Darf ich mir dann noch was anziehen? Bin eben noch wild wichsend durch die wohnung gerannt

Edit: Sorry,Jooni...ein nicht hinlesen..öh..hinsehen


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

jaja fahrt ruhig ....=(


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

ehhh okay.....xD...mensch wollt ihr nicht auch noch hier rumkommen und mich abholen ?


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> jaja fahrt ruhig ....=(



Fahr,fahr away....*sing* *träller*


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Fahr,fahr away....*sing* *träller*


 

tzz


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> tzz




Soll ich grüßen?  bin wech...Schtriiiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

jaa sollst du


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

ist hier sonst noch wer?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Februar 2010)

hi jooni ich bin grad da


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Februar 2010)

bin ich unsichtbar


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. Februar 2010)

jetzt gehts
 hallo noch ma


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

bin auch wieder da^^

hey alfi^^ mario meldet sich die woche ma wegen bikemarkt etc^^


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

nabend und wieder zurück von hannovers straßen


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

^^jaa schöne feierabend runde^^
danke froop das du so spontan warst^^


----------



## Smash81 (21. Februar 2010)

Moin Ihr Luschen! Kein bock auf Eis hacken!?

Gruß Smash Air-Lines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (21. Februar 2010)

schön das ihr alle wieder da seid =) 

und schön das ihr spaß hattet =)


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Luschen! Kein bock auf Eis hacken!?
> 
> Gruß Smash Air-Lines



Nö...


Ist ja auch noch genug eis für alle da,zumindest was ich da vorhin gesehen habe,sollte das für die ganze härde reichen


----------



## silence-Floppi (21. Februar 2010)

joa froop, da war genug da....alswenn wir heut als einzige da waren.
nur der müll der da lag zeugte von besuchern


----------



## DrFroop (21. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> joa froop, da war genug da....alswenn wir heut als einzige da waren.
> nur der müll der da lag zeugte von besuchern


das mit dem müll hat keine aussage kraft,aufm mond liegt auch genug müll  und waren "die" wirklich da? ....man weiß es nicht genau


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

LOL
ach froopi du bist genial^^


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

_*Servus und guten morgen auch....*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. Februar 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Luschen! Kein bock auf Eis hacken!?
> Gruß Smash Air-Lines




wir waren in der eile um euch zu unterstützen aber ausser euren müll haben wir weiter nichts vorgefunden. 

*ende der durchsage*


----------



## bastis (22. Februar 2010)

gestern ward ihr da oder was?


----------



## der stimp (22. Februar 2010)

moin 
felix, uwe und ich haben gekocht, dann droopi eingesammelt und sind rüber in die eile.


----------



## bastis (22. Februar 2010)

lol wie war es den`?


----------



## der stimp (22. Februar 2010)

einsam, kalt und kahl im wald mit viel viel schnee...  
mal im ernst, die strassen und so haben schon wieder zum bissel tricksen eingeladen aber eile ist halt noch fest in des winters hand.


----------



## bastis (22. Februar 2010)

ja es ist auch noch schweine kalt draussen nachts !!


----------



## wasser 8 (22. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin
> felix, uwe und ich haben gekocht, dann droopi eingesammelt und sind rüber in die eile.


 wann den wir waren bis um kurz vor 5 da und die eile liegt nicht mehr in winters hand wir haben ja alle aufgehakt!


----------



## Smash81 (22. Februar 2010)

Richtig! Hi Basti!


----------



## wasser 8 (22. Februar 2010)

na alles fit


----------



## wasser 8 (22. Februar 2010)

ist morgen jemand in der eile????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

nein!
morgen härde^^


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Nabend die damen...


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

guten abend der herr^^


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> guten abend der herr^^



Taaag... und alles frisch und fruchtig?


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

läuft
und  bei dir? hast du schon alles zusammen für morgen?
also dvd, kondome und das nudelholz?


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> läuft
> und  bei dir? hast du schon alles zusammen für morgen?
> also dvd, kondome und das nudelholz?



Also die schwulen und inzest dvd hab ich schon hier liegen,kondome werden überbewertet und das nudelholz hab ich da,schöööön rau -genauso wie du es gern hast  Vergiss die gummimaske nicht und sag mario bitte,er soll das teil zum dehnen mitbringen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> läuft
> und  bei dir? hast du schon alles zusammen für morgen?
> also dvd, kondome und das nudelholz?



hallo ihr turteltäubchen wünsche guten abend


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

hmm der kalashinkov is ja auch da^^

ja super froop^^ dann kann das ja rundholzen...äh rundgehen


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Nabend Alfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (22. Februar 2010)

hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



Nein,nein...alles in bester ordnung Das sind eben...ähm..MÄnnersachen


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Februar 2010)

ja das merk ich shcon xD...
gut dann halt ich mich einfach raus xD


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja das merk ich shcon xD...
> gut dann halt ich mich einfach raus xD



denk mal das is auch besser aus jugendschutzgründen allein schon...


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

genau, ihr habt ja eure frauenabende und wir unsere männerrunden^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (22. Februar 2010)

bin für heut raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> bin für heut raus....




Hau rein....


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja das merk ich shcon xD...
> gut dann halt ich mich einfach raus xD



Kommst du Sonntag wieder mit in die Yard????
Muss dein G dann mal Fahren!


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommst du Sonntag wieder mit in die Yard????
> Muss dein G dann mal Fahren!


 

sonntag yard und ich weiß nix davon??? 

hm muss mal sehen ob ich das geld zusammen bekomme xD


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. Februar 2010)

nächsten sonnntag lässt es sich ohne problemedurch die eile schredden und zusammen pläne für die strecke austüffteln


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. Februar 2010)

nächsten sonnntag lässt es sich ohne problemedurch die eile schredden und zusammen pläne für die strecke austüffteln


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Boooh neeee...da will mir einer seine gebrauchte fox feder verkaufen für 15,- aber 13,- versicherter versand..is klar


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> nächsten sonnntag lässt es sich ohne problemedurch die eile schredden und zusammen pläne für die strecke austüffteln



Wäre es nich sinniger erstmal alle beteiligten an einen tisch zu bekommen und das ganze durch zusprechen? Und dann ne "ortsbegehung" machen?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> sonntag yard und ich weiß nix davon???
> 
> hm muss mal sehen ob ich das geld zusammen bekomme xD



Mario und so kommen auch mit! schön wieder üben!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. Februar 2010)

ja wir können auch ein treffen vereinbaren
 bis dato kann man sich auch schon bestehende ideen festhalten


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Mario und so kommen auch mit! schön wieder üben!


 

och manno =( ein tag vor dem 1. -.- muss mals chauen wann denn ?? vllt bekom ich das organisiert ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> och manno =( ein tag vor dem 1. -.- muss mals chauen wann denn ?? vllt bekom ich das organisiert ^^



Um 13 uhr machen sie auf! also 12,30 uhr am Bahnhof! Könnte dich abholen und dann wieder nach hause bringen! Habe ja ne Fahrkarte.


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Um 13 uhr machen sie auf! also 12,30 uhr am Bahnhof! Könnte dich abholen und dann wieder nach hause bringen! Habe ja ne Fahrkarte.



bringste mich auch nach hause?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> bringste mich auch nach hause?



Wenn du mit in die Yard kommst


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wenn du mit in die Yard kommst



witzig.. was soll ich mit´n fully inna yard? im kreis fahren?


----------



## DrFroop (22. Februar 2010)

Wird ja immer leerer hier im forum...


----------



## der stimp (22. Februar 2010)

froopi, bekommst ne bude von mir. 
und joni, pass bloss gut auf marco auf. ich glaub der tweet ist heiss geworden und will auch mitmachen in unserer grossman gäng


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, bekommst ne bude von mir.
> und joni, pass bloss gut auf marco auf. ich glaub der tweet ist heiss geworden und will auch mitmachen in unserer grossman gäng



klar pass ich auf marco auf =) so einen goldenen schatz lässt mannciht beunaufsichtigt xD ....
(wir sind die gääääng xD)


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> witzig.. was soll ich mit´n fully inna yard? im kreis fahren?


da geht ich habe es auch überlebt
mit dem keiler


----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> da geht ich habe es auch überlebt
> mit dem keiler



 du willst ja auch dh rennen fahren,da muss man eben auch solche erfahrungen machen, aber ich...???


Ach ja,guten morgen auch alles zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, bekommst ne bude von mir.
> und joni, pass bloss gut auf marco auf. ich glaub der tweet ist heiss geworden und will auch mitmachen in unserer grossman gäng



Majo,danke für´s angebot aber ich denk mal,ich werd sonntag inne eile rollen und da mal schauen was geht..


----------



## wasser 8 (23. Februar 2010)

alles wird gut im deister


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

moin ihr  

ok froopi, dann eben nicht  du hast ja gar keine ahnung was dr alles tolles in der yard entgeht...


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin sonntag nicht in der yard dabei ....bekomm ja erst am 1. wieder geld und so wie es aussieht kann ich vorher auch nciht mehr arbeiten ...

voll schade....außer i-jemand schnekt mit geld xD


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

paar taler leihen sollte ja nu nich das problem sein


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

hehe das ja lieb =) 
aber ich glaub mein daddy dreht durch wenn ich ihm erzähle das ich mitm rad wiede rnach hannover will angesichts des fahrrad fressenden zeugs was überall rumliegt ....
und ich kann eich ja nciht andauernd anschnorren  
oh man ddarf ich nochmal kurz erwähnen wie langweilig schule ist ....-.- 

ach mario ich hab da nochmal was hab schon seit ewigkeiten n ohrwurm von 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ldrlSaJu4"]YouTube- Montreal - Wir sind die Gang[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

joni, hörst du? sie spielen "unser lied"....


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

:-D 

tierisch gut


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Februar 2010)

^^froop heut abend wird lustich^^


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, bekommst ne bude von mir.
> und joni, pass bloss gut auf marco auf. ich glaub der tweet ist heiss geworden und will auch mitmachen in unserer grossman gäng



Ich bleibe Agent mit Hut


----------



## bastis (23. Februar 2010)

mahlzeit ihr säcke was geht, geht es euch gut?


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

alles röck´n röll  
felix, kommst du heut abend vorher noch zu mir?


----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

Juten nabend die eitrige runde hier..


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Juten nabend die eitrige runde hier..



Dein kona ist ja so weit ok! aber Mach bitte die emo Gabel wieder ab!
Mal ehrlich finde die Passt nicht! da muss was geiles rein! Das Rad ist ja schon geil nun Brauch es noch ne Frau Vorne


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Februar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/magura-gustav-m-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1e5a7c26ed


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

zurück vom mario und felix ^^ 
es ist immer wieder erschreckend zu erfahren wie naja ich trau mich zu schreiben unfähig manche familien mitglieder sind -.- 
naja okay alles fit bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin weg 
gute nacht


----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dein kona ist ja so weit ok! aber Mach bitte die emo Gabel wieder ab!
> Mal ehrlich finde die Passt nicht! _*da muss was geiles rein*_! Das Rad ist ja schon geil nun Brauch es noch ne Frau Vorne



Also wenn ich mir überlege,das die "Emogabel" sowas von neu ist und das für schlappe 300 hartz4-euro,find ich die schon schön geil


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

der froop kann sich halt ne gabel mit 2 brücken leisten und muss nicht auf die einfach-brücken-sparversion zurückgreifen... 

froopi, war ein feiner abend bei dir


----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> der froop kann sich halt ne* gabel mit 2 brücken leisten* und muss nicht auf die einfach-brücken-sparversion zurückgreifen...
> 
> froopi, war ein feiner abend bei dir



Joop,ich habs ja *vollprolligrumgrins* 

Fand ich auch,war echt tuffte,nur warum hat felix die gummi****** nicht rausgeholt?


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Fand ich auch,war echt tuffte,nur warum hat felix die gummi****** nicht rausgeholt?



ich glaub der hat sich ein wenig geniert. vielleicht hat er sie von der letzten aktion noch nicht leergemacht


----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich glaub der hat sich ein wenig geniert. vielleicht hat er sie von der letzten aktion noch nicht leergemacht



sagte er nicht,die hat hinten nen loch wo alles rauslaufen kann?


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

hm, dann weiss ich auch nicht. 
mönsch felix, sag doch auch mal was dazu!  
aber ich denke er wird dann ne ausrede bringen ala "ich wollte deinen kater nicht verstören" oder "aber doch nicht am essenstisch" oder sowas in der richtung.


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Februar 2010)

sorry leute, dachte mir blos die schaut mich nich mehr an wenn ihr da ma drinn wart^^ ihr habt doch so lange dinger^^


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)




----------



## DrFroop (23. Februar 2010)

Werd erstmal das schlachtfeld,frontabschnitt mit dem codenamen *Küche* klären und säubern....


----------



## silence-Floppi (23. Februar 2010)

soo werd auch mal pennen gehen^^


----------



## der stimp (23. Februar 2010)

guts nächtle euch da draussen *winke*


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

guten morgen ihr kleinen schäfchen^^


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

moin härde und der rest der welt und natülich allen goon ridern da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)




----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

mhm...genau.
schappi scheinst dich ja auszukennen^^


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2010)

Ja mein Kleiner:


----------



## wasser 8 (24. Februar 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/581960 
von meinem opa der hunde nachwuchs ist da!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

Guten tag und servus....

Ich will auch so nen hollandrad haben!!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (24. Februar 2010)

ich ruf mal ein "nabend" in die runde


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

sag mal schnappi, zeichnest du die strips selber?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

nabend...


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

hi felix


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hi felix



Na haste alles bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

ne, hatten sie nicht da. und das günstigste was sie hätten bestellen können, wäre im bereich 30 euro. 
viel trauriger ist aber das ich den rahmen mit hatte, gesagt hab das ich nen semi integrierten brauch, den rahmen gezeigt hab, die mir was bestellen wollten UUUUND.... 
ein besuch bei bikersbase hatte mal ergeben das er sich den rahmen angeschaut hat und meinte "was du brauchst in ein integrierter". 
hatten aber keinen passenden da  
ein anderer ominöser lach-schuppen hat aber mit etwas glück bis freitag das objekt der begierde für den mario da und sogar zu nem smiley kurs....


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne, hatten sie nicht da. und das günstigste was sie hätten bestellen können, wäre im bereich 30 euro.
> viel trauriger ist aber das ich den rahmen mit hatte, gesagt hab das ich nen semi integrierten brauch, den rahmen gezeigt hab, die mir was bestellen wollten UUUUND....
> ein besuch bei bikersbase hatte mal ergeben das er sich den rahmen angeschaut hat und meinte "was du brauchst in ein integrierter".
> hatten aber keinen passenden da
> ein anderer ominöser lach-schuppen hat aber mit etwas glück bis freitag das objekt der begierde für den mario da und sogar zu nem smiley kurs....



Überlege es dir gut! möchtest du den Rahmen behalten oder nur Geld für nichts ausgeben!?


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

ich glaube die 15 euro für nen steuersatz werd ich schon noch überleben... den rest der teile hab ich eh noch rumfliegen...


----------



## Jooonnii (24. Februar 2010)

ominöser lach-schuppen ?!? weiß ich um welchen laden es sich handelt?


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

ne, glaub nicht das du den laden kennst. 
ist ikea spott am schweinetor...


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

huhuu....


----------



## Jooonnii (24. Februar 2010)

stimmt sagt mir gar nix hm ich dachte ich wüsste worum es geht


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. Februar 2010)

mario welches bastel objekt hat den nun schon wider dein interresse geweckt?   gehts morgen sicher klar habe ab ca 4 uhr zeit


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

hi alf, 
sorry, muss für morgen absagen. 
das objekt der begierde ist ein integrierter steuersatz. 

joni, hab ich doch gesagt das du den wahrscheinlich nicht kennst... 
die haben aber heute (wahrscheinlich auch nur weil qualifiziertes personal am tresen stand) mal was gescheites auf die reihe bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

nabend mädels!


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Februar 2010)

Wer kommt den nun Sonntag alles mit in die Yard?


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

ich ich ich hiier tweety hier ist einer.
muss nur noch meinen konus von meiner dj bekommen weil ich ja ne neue gabel habe


----------



## Jooonnii (24. Februar 2010)

mensch =) da war heute aber auch echt jemand verwirrt und dachte ihr gauner hättet sein bike geklaut xD


----------



## tweetygogo (24. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> ich ich ich hiier tweety hier ist einer.
> muss nur noch meinen konus von meiner dj bekommen weil ich ja ne neue gabel habe



Ist ja schön!


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

marius, wenn du willst, kommst samstag bei zeiten zu mir (mit der neuen gabel) und dann machen wir dir alles flott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> marius, wenn du willst, kommst samstag bei zeiten zu mir (mit der neuen gabel) und dann machen wir dir alles flott.



ich will auch ne neue *gabel....*


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

leichtbau ist nichts für dotti


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab hunger^^


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

wollen wir spaghetti bolognese machen?


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

mario geh mal bitte zu icq da kann ich dir besser schreiben?!


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

ja bitte^^
also bolognese...
ich geh jetz erst ma in die küche^^


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

hab grad den win rechner im wohnzimmer. der apfelklapprechner liegt grad auf dem bett...


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

ok, ich komm gleich nach


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> leichtbau ist nichts für dotti



Nö?


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

_*Booooh,is das laaaangweilig geworden hier...*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

froopy ich bin doch bei dir!
wir schaffen das schon zusammen!


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/4850#comment-29317
ich komme darauf einfach nicht klar


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> froopy ich bin doch bei dir!
> wir schaffen das schon zusammen!



aha - ein eingeborener!  Ich-freund...komme in friiiiii...e...deeen


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

die gute alte mini härde


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> die gute alte mini härde



viel is nich mehr über davon


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

klar^^ wir grasen blos grad die nudelze-weiden!!


----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> klar^^ wir grasen blos grad die nudelze-weiden!!


Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh....


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

erde an mario erde an mario hast du morgen gegen abend so ca. 17.30uhr zeit für meinen konus?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

Määäääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhh^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (24. Februar 2010)

meld mich schon mal ab und sach gute nachti ihr puschelhasen


----------



## MajuBiker (24. Februar 2010)

okay schlaf gut


----------



## der stimp (24. Februar 2010)

nachti dr froop. 
legst dich jetzt in den mixxaaaa?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Februar 2010)

nacht froop, ich mach mich auch gleich auf die socken.....


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nachti dr froop.
> legst dich jetzt in den mixxaaaa?


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6214945/switch_reloaded_Froop_Katze


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nachti dr froop.
> legst dich jetzt in den mixxaaaa?


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6214945/switch_reloaded_Froop_Katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Februar 2010)

und das am frühen morgen^^


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

moin ihrs  

die mixa nummer ist doch mal genau das richtige für nen spassigen start in den tag


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. Februar 2010)

mjam, pürierte muschi^^


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

bist schon zu hause oder noch beim kurs? 
meinst du das klappt das ich kurzfristig deinen 24" lrs bekommen kann? würd ihn, wenns bei dir nicht anders passt, auch abholen kommen. 
die halo comabts sind heut angekommen. ich... bin... ein... idiot... bingo, falsche lochzahl *mümpf*


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bist schon zu hause oder noch beim kurs?
> meinst du das klappt das ich kurzfristig deinen 24" lrs bekommen kann? würd ihn, wenns bei dir nicht anders passt, auch abholen kommen.
> die halo comabts sind heut angekommen. ich... bin... ein... idiot... bingo, falsche lochzahl *mümpf*



Wann möchtest du denn die Felgen haben?


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

sobald ich passende naben gefunden hab. sollte aber mit etwas glück schon die kommenden wochen sein...


----------



## Jooonnii (25. Februar 2010)

guten abend und tschüss bin dann los


----------



## wasser 8 (25. Februar 2010)

hallllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo??????????????????????????????


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

ja?


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

Welche geile sau ist bereit,in schwarzen strapsen mein bike zu putzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

mauli macht das bestimmt


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> mauli macht das bestimmt


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

Aber dann auch schön die "Tauchrohre" polieren...


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

solange er nicht deine "tauchrohre" polieren soll...  
ok, wollen wir uns mal wieder ums nivea kümmern. 

ES WIRD SOMMER


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> Stimmt..es wird langsam wieder besser für uns schön-wetter-biker


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

hatte heut leider keine zeit zum biken, aber wetter hat schon übelst dazu eingeladen. 
wenns die nächste woche so ist wie heute...  yehaaah


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hatte heut leider keine zeit zum biken, aber wetter hat schon übelst dazu eingeladen.
> wenns die nächste woche so ist wie heute...  yehaaah



blöde is nur das ich arbeiten muss


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

hm, aber ich werd dir von der röck´n röll session bilder per mms schicken  
was ist eigentlich mit der eishacker gäng los? sagt ja gar nichts mehr


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hm, aber ich werd dir von der röck´n röll session bilder per mms schicken
> was ist eigentlich mit der eishacker gäng los? sagt ja gar nichts mehr





Is ja kein eis mehr da zu hacken...ergo hat sich die eishackergang wohl ausgehackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

LooooooL


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> LooooooL



ich glaube aber,das ich mir mit solchen kommentaren keine freunde mache...


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

du böser schlingel du  
ai caramba, die welt geht unter. naja, ein stückchen weit zumindest. 
der kiosk bei mir um die ecke hat grad keine vanille cola am start


----------



## DrFroop (25. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> du böser schlingel du
> ai caramba, die welt geht unter. naja, ein stückchen weit zumindest.
> der kiosk bei mir um die ecke hat grad keine vanille cola am start



Gleich molli rein werfen..so geht das ja nich!!!!


----------



## der stimp (25. Februar 2010)

mwoll, ich sags dir. diese kiostbesitzer werden auch immer sonderbarer  
hatte mich grad voll darauf gefreut


----------



## DrFroop (26. Februar 2010)

Majo,ich geh ma inne heia..schlaf gut und bis die tage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

nighty night


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

MORGEN.....
ratet mal wer am sonntag zur session kommt^^

egal muss los zum unterricht denn in 17 tagen geht mein flieger^^


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag gut ist gönnen wir auch zum Nord Ost Bad?
Wenn Schei..e dann ab in die Yard!


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

moin, 

am sonntag ist treffen ab 12h bei (für marius auch schon früher wegen seiner gabel)... 

felix, lass uns an deinem wissen teil haben. meinst dr!gonzo?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> am sonntag ist treffen ab 12h bei (für marius auch schon früher wegen seiner gabel)...
> 
> felix, lass uns an deinem wissen teil haben. meinst dr!gonzo?



Komme dann so um 10,30uhr zu dir!?


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

um 10.30?!?!!? du willst mich jetzt ärgern oder? 
ab 11h das geht aber vorher muss ich noch ganz in ruhe meinen morgenkaffee schlürfen


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

Ok! würde dich sonst wach ........ hi hi


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

also kommst du dann auch etwas früher rüber?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

äh nee
aber wenn gonzo kommen würde  wär cool^^
mario ich komm doch gleich ma rum.....wenns ok is?


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

muss gleich los. bin aber ab 18.30/19h wieder zu hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Februar 2010)

wasn hier los heute glaube bischen stadt oder so


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

Das ist ein Dorf hier!


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

nee dann würd das nix weil ich dem koma trail papa helfe ab 8uhr^^

dann fahr ich nach hause^^


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

felix, wann wolltest denn hier sein? ich muss kurz zum krammi rüber...


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

na ich würd 13uhr hier los düsen.....kann auch dierekt zum krammi kommen^^


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

das ist ein masterplan. und ab 18h starten wir dann beim krammi richtung heimat  
also bis gleich...


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

bis dennsen^^


----------



## bastis (26. Februar 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas



tjahaaah, kannst mal seh´n 


so, bin dann weg. 
schönen tag mit viel sonne und biken euch da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Februar 2010)

löööööl viel spaaaas euch


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Februar 2010)

daaaaaaanke määäääähhhhh


----------



## Jooonnii (26. Februar 2010)

was für ein tag  hab heute ein schaukelpferd gebaut ..war das in spaß bei dem wetter im t-shirt ^^
sag mal mario hast du sonntag auch noch n kaffee für mich???


----------



## DrFroop (26. Februar 2010)

Nabend auch und so....


----------



## Jooonnii (26. Februar 2010)

was für ein tag  hab heute ein schaukelpferd gebaut ..war das in spaß bei dem wetter im t-shirt ^^
sag mal mario hast du sonntag auch noch n kaffee für mich???


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> was für ein tag  hab heute ein schaukelpferd gebaut ..war das in spaß bei dem wetter im t-shirt ^^
> sag mal mario hast du sonntag auch noch n kaffee für mich???



Kommst du doch nun mit???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (26. Februar 2010)

ja mama und papa haben mitleid und finanzieren mir die große reise


----------



## der stimp (26. Februar 2010)

klar gibts auch lecker kaffee für joni


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja mama und papa haben mitleid und finanzieren mir die große reise



freu


----------



## Jooonnii (26. Februar 2010)

juhu kaffe


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

Einen wunderhübschen guten morgen auch...


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

mohoin


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2010)

maaaaan bin ich im anus......aua.
any way gleich kartsn in sein heimat stall bringen und dann zum schönmachen in die sity^^

mario ich bin denk ich nich vor 2-3 bei dir....ich bin heut etwas langsamer, aber die füße fürs muschicore bring ich mit^^


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

alles klar...


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

"_Ich hab die Boxxer schön,ich hab die Boxxer schön..." *sing* *träller*  

_wer issn heut noch in der eile???


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

du hast die boxxer was schön? 
lakiert? 
geschändet? 
  

aber was willst du überhaupt mit dem ding? die taugt doch eh nichts... 
ich mach dir´n angebot: damit du mal weisst was ne richtig gute forke ist, geb ich dir mal ne weile meine ns starrgabel für dotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2010)

ich brauch jetz mindestens 20liter m150 auf ex....ich bin so ferddich....ich hätte vieleicht pennen sollen^^
ich fühl mich so:
määäääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> du hast die boxxer was schön?
> lakiert?
> geschändet?
> 
> ...



Das würdest du echt für mich tun????? ok,bin gleich da -Dotti freut sich bestimmt über soviel hightech und fahrvergnügen


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

jo, was wird sicher fahrvergnügen pur. 
aber für dotti und dich ist mir doch kein opfer zu gross... 

wolltest du nicht los und dein weib erleuchten?


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> jo, was wird sicher fahrvergnügen pur.
> aber für dotti und dich ist mir doch kein opfer zu gross...
> 
> wolltest du nicht los und dein weib erleuchten?



das hat sich erledigt,fahre nächste woche zum großen schwedenhaus und koof da was zum erleuchten des darkrooms...


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

darkroom? oi, ne, der muss doch nicht erleuchtet werden... 

was ist der unterschied zwischen einem tanzsaal und einem schlachthaus?


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

im tanzsaal schweben die beine und im schlachthaus beben die schweine!


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

morgään


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

jaja..so is das.


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

so schnell kanns gehn 

auf auf nach draußen und amrco n bisschen ausführen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> so schnell kanns gehn



und noch viel schneller


----------



## DrFroop (27. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> so schnell kanns gehn
> 
> auf auf nach draußen und amrco n bisschen ausführen =)



dann ma viel spaß,muss Dotti erstmal sauber machen,das kleine ferkel


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> im tanzsaal schweben die beine und im schlachthaus beben die schweine!



Wann soll ich denn nun morgen bei dir sein??


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

komm einfach ab 11h rum...


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> komm einfach ab 11h rum...



Ok mach ich!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Wer kommt denn nun alles mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

felix, mario, ulf und marco aus bad bevensen, joni, marius
ich glaub julian und alfred wollten auch mit...


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Chriss auch!


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

yeah klingt nach ner coolen runde


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> yeah klingt nach ner coolen runde



Haben sogar ein gogo Tänzer dabei!


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

haben wir das?


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> haben wir das?



Ja mich


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

xD


----------



## MajuBiker (27. Februar 2010)

nabend!
morgen endlich mal wieder biken!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Genau! bike bike


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

marius, weisst schon in etwa wann du bei mir aufschlägst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

^^ich war heute auch  also bike

ui ui jetzt ganz alleine zu hause


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

hattest du nicht dinner besuch da? ui ui


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

ja aber der is schon weg hab ich brav vergrault xD


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

so so


----------



## MajuBiker (27. Februar 2010)

sag an wann ich da sein soll. bin dann da wenn es passt


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

jaja


----------



## der stimp (27. Februar 2010)

komm einfach zu um 11h rum. dann haben wir noch genug zeit zum umbauen und kaffee trinken. 
und limo, cola etc für dich


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> yeah klingt nach ner coolen runde



ich hab nich so die böcke.... 
gestern umzug, heut feiernund morgen biken...is hart.
unddasleben ****t mich grad genug....


----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich hab nich so die böcke....
> gestern umzug, heut feiernund morgen biken...is hart.
> unddasleben ****t mich grad genug....


 


ach hase du schaffst das und ich zähl auf dich morgen du weiß wieso ! ICH BRAUCH DICH DA´! 
bon wegen good girls goes psycho xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (27. Februar 2010)

okay super ich komme dann so um 11rum
freue mich herr dr.


----------



## MajuBiker (27. Februar 2010)

mein vater ist seit heute auch biker
aber er wird wohl weniger in unser reich kommen mit diesem fahrrad


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2010)

gleich biggerbashement im mephisto....biken kann man auch noch wenn man tot ist^^

also auf auf dancen! 

morgen kommt noch ne fotografin die von uns fotos macht! is zwar "nur" ne hobby knipserin aber die kann mehr als wir zusammen von daher gibs mal gute bilder!

da war wohl einer bei saikls^^


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Rennrad fahren ist auch schön! mache ich auch balld wieder!
Bin morgen auch um 11 uhr da!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Februar 2010)

Das ist meins!


----------



## MajuBiker (27. Februar 2010)

wie viel wiegt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (27. Februar 2010)

so bin weg bis morgen hoff ich jedenfalls


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Februar 2010)

ja das würd ich auch hassen.......diese rennradler....


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> wie viel wiegt das?



Mit reifen und Pedalen würde ich auf ca: 10kg kommen !


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit Uwe kommt er auch mit?


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen =)


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Morgen kleine!


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

wie gehts??? der rrest schläft wohl noch ^^


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Ja wie immer! Heute werde ich dein Rad auch mal Fahren!


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

okay^^ aber machs nciht kaputt ^^ Marco ist nämlich seelisch angeschlagen weil er gester bei vereinsgelände war und gemerkt hat das er da nciht mehr fahren kann xD ....


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Ok, werde Gans lieb sein(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

^^brav brav


----------



## MajuBiker (28. Februar 2010)

morgen!


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

noch ein lebender^^morgen


----------



## MajuBiker (28. Februar 2010)

jetzt sind es schon drei lebende


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

guten morgen


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Ja morgen!!


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

4


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Ab in die Yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

jau inner halben stunde mus sich auach schon lohoos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ab in die Yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ich bin doch nicht dumm


----------



## MajuBiker (28. Februar 2010)

guten morgen herr lach!


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> guten morgen herr lach!


ich bezahle nicht für eine halle die nicht mal beheitzt ist da kann ich mich auch in der eile rumtreiben oder doch lieber streeten gehen wie gestern!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich bin doch nicht dumm



Lieber eile Matsch fallen , hüpfen, Schlacht machen


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich bezahle nicht für eine halle die nicht mal beheitzt ist da kann ich mich auch in der eile rumtreiben oder doch lieber streeten gehen wie gestern!



Streeten mit einen langen fully


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lieber eile Matsch fallen , hüpfen, Schlacht machen


 genau lieber eile oder street oder bmx bahn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> genau lieber eile oder street oder bmx bahn!



Lieber deister ist besser!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Heute kommen sie ja alle mit in die Yard ! nur 3 nicht! geil geil


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

nein deister ist noch nicht fahrbar!!!
wer sind denn die drei


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Heute kommen sie ja alle mit in die Yard ! nur 3 nicht! geil geil


----------



## MajuBiker (28. Februar 2010)

so.. ich esse jetzt noch und dann mache ich mich bald auf den weg zum herrn mario!
und dann geht es später schön in die yard!


----------



## der stimp (28. Februar 2010)

moin,

joni, was war denn gestern mit dem vereinsgelände los? sagen die jetzt "dou komms hier net rauf, has nur ein gank an baik"?  

herr lach, sie haben die weisheit des tages zum besten gegeben "ich bin doch nicht dumm, ich mach lieber sclammschlacht"  

oi oi


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nein deister ist noch nicht fahrbar!!!
> wer sind denn die drei



Du, diana der süße von ihr !


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> *joni, was war denn gestern mit dem vereinsgelände los? sagen die jetzt "dou komms hier net rauf, has nur ein gank an baik"?*
> 
> ...


 

ich bin fast in ohnmacht gefallen .... ich kann da nciht mehr fahren ! die haben alles umgebaut!!! du bist praktisch gezwungen die doubles und so zu springen weil du nciht aus der abhn rauskommst weil überall schrägkurven und so was drin sind.....mega nervig....wie gehsagt sieht jetzt noch mehr aus wie ein pumptrack in übergröße


----------



## der stimp (28. Februar 2010)

immer wieder schön zu sehen das an alle und alles gedacht wird, die anfänger aber doch gern mal vergessen werden. *grummel*


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

Ist doch immer so! so ist die eile ja auch und Wirt noch schlechter Pass mal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

So bin nun weg und komme gleich zu dir!!


----------



## der stimp (28. Februar 2010)

jop, alles klar und bis gleich  


argh, fängt grad an zu regnen  
aber immerhin besser als schnee


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

herr lach, sie haben die weisheit des tages zum besten gegeben "ich bin doch nicht dumm, ich mach lieber sclammschlacht"  

oi oi[/quote]
 genau es wird schön ne schlamschlacht veranstaltet ich muss mal chefe abziehen


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist doch immer so! so ist die eile ja auch und Wirt noch schlechter Pass mal auf!


  ?????? was meinst du damit


----------



## MajuBiker (28. Februar 2010)

mario ich bin jetzt auch auf dem weg zu dir!
bis gleich!!


----------



## DrFroop (28. Februar 2010)

Guten morgen alles zusamm..grüsch´n an die *profis* die *anfänger* *schönwetterbiker* und an die *meckerzicken* Noch wen vergessen???


----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

tja schade das ich gar nciht erst mit konnte ....naja next time


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Februar 2010)

fandich auch, shmerzen ohne ende...
egal war trotzdem grenzwertig lustig...egal.
werd wohl auch aufhören mit biken...mario unserplan steht....ab nach schweden...häuschen mit ner distille und ein bisschen grün drumherum und lauter anfänger hügelchen für uns anti-biker^^


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. Februar 2010)

moi felix, das kann doch nicht euer ernst sein.,besoffen in buny style hopen oder wiesoll man das verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (28. Februar 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> fandich auch, shmerzen ohne ende...
> egal war trotzdem grenzwertig lustig...egal.
> werd wohl auch aufhören mit biken...mario unserplan steht....ab nach schweden...häuschen mit ner distille und ein bisschen grün drumherum und lauter anfänger hügelchen für uns anti-biker^^



ja schmerzen ohne ende triffts gut ....


----------



## wasser 8 (28. Februar 2010)

na ihr hallen fahrer die eile ging doch ganz gut bis auf das 10 cm schlam war 
macht nichts wescrem drauf und ab gehts!


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. Februar 2010)

ja, ich werd wohl die tage geniesen die ich noch fristen muss. 
alsowerd ichsie mir so angenehm wie möglich machen und den pussymodus fahren...ich hab nich den anspruch der tollste und besste biker sein, ich will spaß haben...

und schmerzen scheinen zum leben dazu zugehören....


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Februar 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> na ihr hallen fahrer die eile ging doch ganz gut bis auf das 10 cm schlam war
> macht nichts wescrem drauf und ab gehts!



Durch Matsch fahren aber bei Eis weinen! ne ne so nicht


----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

Moinsen auch

Eile war mal wieder schöööööön...schlammig aber egal,hat spaß gemacht und meine hässlige,doofe und völlig untaugliche boxxer abreitete wie ein italienischer gastarbeiter. Pronto,Savlatore..


----------



## wasser 8 (1. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Moinsen auch
> 
> Eile war mal wieder schöööööön...schlammig aber egal,hat spaß gemacht und meine hässlige,doofe und völlig untaugliche boxxer abreitete wie ein italienischer gastarbeiter. Pronto,Savlatore..


 genau froop las dich nicht unterkriegen die gabel ist top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilich....


----------



## der stimp (1. März 2010)

moin ihr schlammferkel  

halle gestern war klasse. schön warm (sollte die heizung wieder funzen?!?) 
und bis auf das ich zum ende hin lernen musste das ich nicht gewinnen kann, wenn ich versuche eine wand umzufahren, war alles röck´n röll


----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihr schlammferkel
> 
> halle gestern war klasse. schön warm (sollte die heizung wieder funzen?!?)
> und bis auf das ich zum ende hin lernen musste das ich nicht gewinnen kann, wenn ich versuche eine wand umzufahren, war alles röck´n röll



Mario..wie oft hab ich dir schon gesagt,das man mit nem bike keine wände umfahren darf -die stehen unter naturschutz!!!


War sehr matschig,vor allem genau vorm großen table aber ging


----------



## der stimp (1. März 2010)

joi, der mauli hatte grad schon angerufen und von eurer schlammschlacht berichtet. 
ihr bergrunter faher seid mir schon so ne ferkelbande...


----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> joi, der mauli hatte grad schon angerufen und von eurer schlammschlacht berichtet.
> ihr bergrunter faher seid mir schon so ne ferkelbande...



 naja ihr hallenfahrer seit mir aber auch etwas unheimlich... Denn,wer fährt schon mit nem fahrrad in einem haus???


----------



## der stimp (1. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> naja ihr hallenfahrer seit mir aber auch etwas unheimlich... Denn,wer fährt schon mit nem fahrrad in einem haus???



na ist doch ganz klar  die die es können...


----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> na ist doch ganz klar  die die es können...



pffff...klugkakka


----------



## tweetygogo (1. März 2010)

Mario kommste morgen zu BOC mit?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

hallo an alle, hat wer von euch lust auf eile heut?
tweet gehst du morgen bei boc teile kaufen du wolltest doch bescheid sagen


----------



## wasser 8 (1. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo an alle, hat wer von euch lust auf eile heut?
> tweet gehst du morgen bei boc teile kaufen du wolltest doch bescheid sagen


nö habe mein bike gerade gewaschen von der schlamschlacht gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo an alle, hat wer von euch lust auf eile heut?
> tweet gehst du morgen bei boc teile kaufen du wolltest doch bescheid sagen



Würd ja gern aber bin krank und muss zu hause bleiben,da chef noch mal rumkommt


----------



## wasser 8 (1. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Würd ja gern aber bin krank und muss zu hause bleiben,da chef noch mal rumkommt


 genau du bist krank  oder hatest du keine lust zum arbeiten


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

ach shit, gute besserung dir! sagt mal is es bei euch auch öfter der fall, dass die online lampe hin und wider einfach ausgeht. kaum schreibe ich geht deine lampe, froop und tweets aus.
hab mario schon gefragt woran das liegen kann dachte schon ihr mögt mich nicht


----------



## wasser 8 (1. März 2010)

ja das passiert bei mir auch oft


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

also bekanntes problem!


----------



## tweetygogo (1. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ach shit, gute besserung dir! sagt mal is es bei euch auch öfter der fall, dass die online lampe hin und wider einfach ausgeht. kaum schreibe ich geht deine lampe, froop und tweets aus.
> hab mario schon gefragt woran das liegen kann dachte schon ihr mögt mich nicht



Wir sind doch Brüder!
Wir fahren morgen um 11 uhr zu BOC!


----------



## DrFroop (1. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> genau du bist krank  oder hatest du keine lust zum arbeiten



Ne,wirklich krank..das war gestern nich so gut,zu dünn angezogen,schwitzen...*Boom* erkältung..
Alfi,danke dir..wird ja wieder


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

tweet da hab ich das problem mit schule der mist geht bis 15 uhr


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

brauche lenker die geilen pedale die du auch hast und konti rubber queenzwei mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. März 2010)

Dann müssen wir die woche noch mal zu BOC!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. März 2010)

wenn das geht währe das klasse, danke dir


----------



## bastis (2. März 2010)

mahlzeit, wenn sonntag schönes wetter ist wer fährt den dann in deister?


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

Mahlzeit ihr Puschelhasen...


----------



## Jooonnii (2. März 2010)

morgen =)


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> morgen =)



Aha,die hallen-tante is auch schon wach..moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (2. März 2010)

moin ihrs, 
gleich fix zum tweet und danach die neuen hufe fürs "kleine grüne" zentrieren. 
hab gestern neue laufräder eingespeicht (weisse 24" felgen mit schwarzen naben und speichen). echt lecker geworden die teile


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

ich treffmich heut noch mit jesus basti und tauschen erstmal die puschen für die bike´s..dann noch putzi putzi machen damit ich demnächst wieder mit nem sauberen bike in die schlammige eile rollen kann


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

alte klebereste macht man doch am besten mit spiritus weg - kann man auch wodka nehmen wenn man nix anderes da hat? 

EDIT: jaja,den soll man trinken aber nicht schon am vormittag...


----------



## der stimp (2. März 2010)

probier mal wd40, das funzt dafür ganz gut. 

tweet, ich mach mich dann gleich auf die socken äh reifen zu dir


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> probier mal wd40, das funzt dafür ganz gut.
> 
> tweet, ich mach mich dann gleich auf die socken äh reifen zu dir



es ging mir ja darum,wenn ich NIX anderes daaaa haaaabeee...wd40 habi ch auch nich da und wollt nich deswegen extra los und kaufen tun


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

Möööp.....se


----------



## Jooonnii (2. März 2010)

endlich schule aus =)=)=)


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

endlich wieder ne saubere sau im schlafzimmer stehen..*fröööööiiii*


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. März 2010)

lol....was hier schon wieder geht...

vorm meinem fenster spielen grad nen par kiddies. zitat: x sagt:da kommen die scheiß russen.....y sagt:mein opa kennt das schon^^

voll geil^^ dacht erst ich hör nich recht^^


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> lol....was hier schon wieder geht...
> 
> vorm meinem fenster spielen grad nen par kiddies. zitat: x sagt:da kommen die scheiß russen.....y sagt:mein opa kennt das schon^^
> 
> voll geil^^ dacht erst ich hör nich recht^^



Alter,in was für ner gegend wohnst du denn??^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (2. März 2010)

tja...leinhausen-power^^ hier spielen die arischen kids mit den anderen kultur kindern den krieg nach^^
und ich muss mir das ansehen und bepiss mich vor lachen^^


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> tja...leinhausen-power^^ hier spielen die arischen kids mit den anderen kultur kindern den krieg nach^^
> und ich muss mir das ansehen und bepiss mich vor lachen^^



Varieté ganz umsonst und dann auch noch ne geschichtsvorstellung,besser gehts doch nich


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. März 2010)

ja, schon aber die könnten ja auch mal was anderes spielen ausser tot und verderben....zum beispiel tot und leichenessen^^


----------



## Jooonnii (2. März 2010)

okay also morgen so gegen 18 uhr ?kollektives? belustigen bei felix ?!?


----------



## wasser 8 (2. März 2010)

hallllllllllllllooooooo schlafen hier schon alle na gut dann mache ich das jetzt auch


----------



## DrFroop (2. März 2010)

_*Rauchen ist Krebserregend!!!! 

Mir doch*__*  egal *__*was Krebse Geil macht......


*_


----------



## Jooonnii (3. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> _*Rauchen ist Krebserregend!!!!
> 
> Mir doch*__*  egal *__*was Krebse Geil macht......
> 
> ...


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

moin moin, 

felgen sind fertig und das kleine grüne sieht echt lecker aus  
werd nachher wohl mal ne rund schtreetn gehn und bilder machen...

und die tage dann felix besuchen und die reenactment gruppe begutachten


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> felgen sind fertig und das kleine grüne sieht echt lecker aus
> werd nachher wohl mal ne rund schtreetn gehn und bilder machen...
> ...



Moin mein (Härden)führer.... Wann wollste denn los zum schtriiiiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

keine ahnung, bin da relativ flexibel. 
muss nur sehen das ich um 16h wieder bei mir zu hause lande um dann zu basti und petra zu fahren.


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> keine ahnung, bin da relativ flexibel.
> muss nur sehen das ich um 16h wieder bei mir zu hause lande um dann zu basti und petra zu fahren.



joop,das passt mir auch ganz gut da ich noch zu ikea muss heute..wollen wa uns um 11oo da am siloa treffen?


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

wenns recht ist, lass lieber 11.30 machen. dann kann ich noch gemütlich frühstücken und meine bikebaustelle im wohnzimmer beseitigen. 
siloah hört sich auf jeden fall nach nem masterplan an


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenns recht ist, lass lieber 11.30 machen. dann kann ich noch gemütlich frühstücken und meine bikebaustelle im wohnzimmer beseitigen.
> siloah hört sich auf jeden fall nach nem masterplan an



Gebongt,1130 siloa....


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)




----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


>



Allerdings fällt dieses meet bei senkrecht/diagonal fallener feuchtigkeit aus orbitaler richtung aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

die sonne lacht also hör auf zu versuchen den gehörnten aus dem lach und spass land an die wand zu schmieren


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> die sonne lacht also hör auf zu versuchen den gehörnten aus dem lach und spass land an die wand zu schmieren



 wo lacht denn die sonne? aus deinem arsch? hier siehts schon wieder nach weltuntergang aus..


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

nö, wenn ich grad so aus dem fenster seh, siehts wirklich schön aus. sonne steht grad überm schützenplatz.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. März 2010)

mein rechner ist im Arsch komme nicht mehr ins netz rein wenn was sein sollte bitte anrufen! Ist doch alllllleeeessss nur *******eeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nö, wenn ich grad so aus dem fenster seh, siehts wirklich schön aus. sonne steht grad überm schützenplatz.



dann wohnst du in einer völlig anderen geographischen zone als ich..wenn ich raus gugge,seh ich übern schützenplatz fette wolken und die singen "Dancing in the rain.."


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

ey digga, was kann ich denn dafür das dein ghetto so reudig ist, das da nicht mal die sonne scheinen mag?!?


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ey digga, was kann ich denn dafür das dein ghetto so reudig ist, das da nicht mal die sonne scheinen mag?!?


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

so majo,ich mach mich gleich wech hier..bis dönnääää


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. März 2010)

bespaßen fällt aus.
aber wir können das ja nach heeßel verlegen^^


----------



## wasser 8 (3. März 2010)

so leute ich fahre gleich auf die bmx bahn mal gucken wie es da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

leute ist das wetter heute nicht der knaller? 
war vorhin noch kurz mit froopi radeln und sonne auf den pelz knuspern lassen  
ok und bikebilder machen...


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

Joop,war echt gut das wetter und die bilders kommen dann auch noch..zwar nich soooo viele aktionpic aber immerhin^^


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

nicht sooo viele äktschn bilder?!?! ey alter ich werd dir gleich was. stimpy hat vor der säule da sowas von abgerockt und du kommst jetzt mit sowas...


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nicht sooo viele äktschn bilder?!?! ey alter ich werd dir gleich was. stimpy hat vor der säule da sowas von abgerockt und du kommst jetzt mit sowas...



 das geht aber noch ne spur kuuuuhler mein freund,an deiner perfööörmens müssen wir noch arbeiten,damit rocken wir die leute auf der nächsten eurobike bestimmt nich...


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

ok, wenn du meinst  
aber näxt mal, da röckn wir die säule dann aber so richtig


----------



## stinky stinker (3. März 2010)

Hey Jungs hab jetzt n neues HR am start .. 
Was haltet ihr davon ?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zwoUd_k1fE"]YouTube- Hope Pro 2 SSP Sound[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Hey Jungs hab jetzt n neues HR am start ..
> Was haltet ihr davon ?
> YouTube- Hope Pro 2 SSP Sound



macht lärm...un nu? kacke im deister,da hören dich die forstdullis ja schon auf 2km


----------



## stinky stinker (3. März 2010)

Haha 

Ich will mal sehen wie du mit meiner derzeitigen Karre im Deister fährst 
Sorry fahr Dirt/Park


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> Ich will mal sehen wie du mit meiner derzeitigen Karre im Deister fährst
> Sorry fahr Dirt/Park



 ok...dann kommste im deister wohl eher nich sehr weit,außer auf wanderwegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stinky stinker (3. März 2010)

Wär doch mal lustig oder ? 
Mit Slicks und neer 1,3kg Fox im Deister rumzubrettern


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Wär doch mal lustig oder ?
> Mit Slicks und neer 1,3kg Fox im Deister rumzubrettern



Muskelkater inclusive


----------



## der stimp (3. März 2010)

knatternaben sind ein grausamer trend...  

fox mit 1,3kg?!? hast ne fox 32 ausgeweidet?


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. März 2010)

tja stinky, gib mir dein krach bike und ich zeig die das man damit im deister rocken kann!
ich fahr auch mit crazy bob und einer bremse im deister bei regen!


----------



## Jooonnii (3. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> bespaßen fällt aus.
> aber wir können das ja nach heeßel verlegen^^


 


hm aber in heeßel passiert nix xD ist doch nur son doofes kuh-kaff -dorf


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hm aber in heeßel passiert nix xD ist doch nur son doofes kuh-kaff -dorf



DAnn komm nach hannover linden-süd,hier is immer was lustiges auf der straße los..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (3. März 2010)

okay auf auf xD


----------



## Kalaschnikov (3. März 2010)

hallo leute, korsair basti und ich waren grad in der eile, wir haben endlich wider die dreierline komplet gerockt derwinter hat ja echt lange einen daran gehindert. die sprünge müssen bigger werden damit mehr zeit für trick bleibt!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (3. März 2010)

hey froop da hast du recht in linden ist bei dem multikulteren sammelpunkt immer was los hat bei mir auch kultstatus!


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo leute, korsair basti und ich waren grad in der eile, wir haben endlich wider die dreierline komplet gerockt derwinter hat ja echt lange einen daran gehindert. *die sprünge müssen bigger werden damit mehr zeit für trick bleibt*!



solange nicht *alle sprünge* wie ne wand werden...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (3. März 2010)

ne bloß nicht alle soll wirklich für jeden was werden muss nur der passende eifer dabei sein dann wird das was


----------



## Kalaschnikov (3. März 2010)

mein plan ist auf der linken von oben gesehen ein pumptrack zu bauen welchen mann auch springen kann eine line mit doubles mit verlängerter landung zum üben, mit nicht nur einem sprung ma ende und dann ausbremsen hinter der kratelandschaft. sowie die restlichen sprünge zu einer ganzen line verfollständigen


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> mein plan ist auf der linken von oben gesehen ein pumptrack zu bauen welchen mann auch springen kann eine line mit doubles mit verlängerter landung zum üben, mit nicht nur einem sprung ma ende und dann ausbremsen hinter der kratelandschaft. sowie die restlichen sprünge zu einer ganzen line verfollständigen



Hört sich ja schon mal gut an,soweit..


----------



## stinky stinker (3. März 2010)

@stimp : Nee , meine Fox F80RL ... 
NOCH hällt sie


----------



## wasser 8 (3. März 2010)

die nabe ist viel zu laut!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (3. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (3. März 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> @stimp : Nee , meine Fox F80RL ...
> NOCH hällt sie



wie gesagt ich fahr mit deinem hobel auch den diesterrunter^^
das wäer denn auch der test für dein gabel^^


----------



## DrFroop (3. März 2010)

Mööööööööööööööp...see


----------



## trailking84 (4. März 2010)

GEKLAUT!!! 

Hallo Liebe Hannoveraner.

Mir wurde in Hildesheim am 2. März gegen 15 Uhr in der Teichstrasse 43 mein Bike gezockt. Falls Euch was auffällt oder Euch irgendwer Teile andrehen will (auch hie im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay) die aus Hildesheim stammen, sagt mir doch bitte bescheid unter 0176/ 63189077.
Danke für Eure hilfe!

Die Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Cube 4LTD '03, RS Revelation '08, Saint 36/22Z. '09, Shiftguide, Avid Elixir 203mm '09, X-9 medium cage '08, Single Tracks(werden noch gegen Mavic mit Pro II ausgetauscht), Maxxis Swampthing(im Sommer HighRoller) vorne 42aST hinten 60aMP, Lenker Answer 780mm 

Und so siehts aus:


----------



## DrFroop (4. März 2010)

trailking84 schrieb:


> GEKLAUT!!!
> 
> Hallo Liebe Hannoveraner.
> 
> ...



Jerome hat das schon auf ner anderen plattform gepostet,klar halten wir die augen offen! Is echt kacke sowas..


----------



## wasser 8 (4. März 2010)

es gibt hier so viele schön wetter biker


----------



## DrFroop (4. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> es gibt hier so viele schön wetter biker



sag der richtige wieso biste denn wieder nach hause gefahren? Sind noch inne eile,da war einigermaßen gu


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. März 2010)

basti sah die eile vor lauter bäumen nich.....


----------



## wasser 8 (4. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> sag der richtige wieso biste denn wieder nach hause gefahren? Sind noch inne eile,da war einigermaßen gu


 meine reifen wieder um zu ziehen und ich hatte kein auto womit ich mich hin und her fahren lassen konnte auserdem hatte ich kein bock denn ganzen tag hin und her zu eiern für nichts auserdem war ich auch noch kurtz bmx und bin den doubel geprungen ich weiss garnicht wass ihr habt mann sollte eben nicht mit schlam reifen dort fahren


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

_*Guten morgääääään!!!!!! *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

*Is heute wer in der eile?? Sonne scheint,herlich draußen und ich muss meine neue dämpferfeder antesten *


----------



## Jooonnii (5. März 2010)

Morgen =) wie gehts euch?? was geht am we?


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Morgen =) wie gehts euch?? was geht am we?



ab geht er der pet-er...


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Morgen =) wie gehts euch?? was geht am we?



moin auch..wenn´s wette so bleibt,jeden fall eile..hüppen,buddeln..im dreck wühlen


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ab geht er der pet-er...



aber so richtig ab... 

Mario,werd den Dotti aufkleber wie folgt gestalten :

Dotti Einz Punkt Null


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

wenn das alle da hin soll wo jetzte das stinker steht, na dann mal gute nacht. 
ganz schön langer roman für die kleine stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn das alle da hin soll wo jetzte das stinker steht, na dann mal gute nacht.
> ganz schön langer roman für die kleine stelle



ok ok,is ja auch noch in der prototypenphase  oder ich mach eben 2 die so groß sind,das sie aufs unterrohr passen..Kona ganz weg,dann is es eben nen Dotti-Bike


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

die numer mit dem unterrohr hat stil


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> die numer mit dem unterrohr hat stil



ich glaub,das wäre mal ne coole nummer,das es nen kona ist,sieht man auch so..und am steuerrohr kommt ja wieder der konakleberdingsda hin..mal genauer überlegen ob oder ob nich


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

doppelt klasse ist ja auch das du die kona schrift benutzt. 
mach doch einfach mal ein bild vom stinker im profil vor total neutraler wand, 
dann den kona schriftzug wegmallern und feuer frei zum rum experimentieren mit allen was dir namentlich so einfällt. 
es lebe das computerzeitalter...


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> doppelt klasse ist ja auch das du die kona schrift benutzt.
> mach doch einfach mal ein bild vom stinker im profil vor total neutraler wand,
> dann den kona schriftzug wegmallern und feuer frei zum rum experimentieren mit allen was dir namentlich so einfällt.
> es lebe das computerzeitalter...




hmm,das wäre ne maßnahme..dann nehm ich mal mein lacklaken,das is schwarz..


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

oder du nimmst einfach die mauer an der markrthalle um die ecke wo ich immer meine radis knipse. 
dann kann dein lacklaken aufgezogen bleiben


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oder du nimmst einfach die mauer an der markrthalle um die ecke wo ich immer meine radis knipse.
> dann kann dein lacklaken aufgezogen bleiben



 ach das passt schon..liegt ja nich immer aufm  bett..tz,was denkst du jetzt bloß von mir? Werd das mal antesten und guggn,wie was am besten passt..So,werd erstmal zur post eiern meine feder abholen und verbauen..pisch denne Ride on,Cowboy´s


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

yeeehaaaahh....


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

Feder is eingebaut und is nen schönes sofa geworden


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

_*Alles hier am pennen oder was????? *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (5. März 2010)

so bin am start....werd gleich ma nen par behörden sachen machen und dann zum mario tigern^^

ähm wer lust hat morgen wird wohl ne session in misburg bei der bmx bahn gefahren^^
nen pisschen hügelrollen und spaß haben!!
wer bock hat kann ja nach misburg mit eiern^^


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so bin am start....werd gleich ma nen par behörden sachen machen und dann zum mario tigern^^
> 
> ähm wer lust hat morgen wird wohl ne session in misburg bei der bmx bahn gefahren^^
> nen pisschen hügelrollen und spaß haben!!
> wer bock hat kann ja nach misburg mit eiern^^



Dann viel spaß bei der schlammschlacht da waren gestern da,nimm schwimmflügel und taucherbrille mit


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. März 2010)

nee ernsthaft? alles unter wasser da??


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> nee ernsthaft? alles unter wasser da??



Also unter wasser jetzt nich in dem sinne aber zum fahren is es da zu nass und weich..schlammig eben,grad am starthügel und so..der boden is da verdichtet und das wasser kann ja nich richtig ablaufen..sind ne halbe std geblieben und dann ab inne eile,da gehts viel viel besser..


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. März 2010)

is eile jetz trocken?
da müsste doch auch schlamm ohne ende sein....denn wenns in der eile nass is war es erfahrungsgemäß in misburg schon knochen trocken


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> is eile jetz trocken?
> da müsste doch auch schlamm ohne ende sein....denn wenns in der eile nass is war es erfahrungsgemäß in misburg schon knochen trocken



eile is trocken genug zum fahren,da der boden da das wasser besser aufnehmen kann,is ja waldboden und kein verdichteter fester boden.. sind gestern da gefahren und ging gut,is zwar auch noch etwas weich aber alle male besser als bmx


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. März 2010)

ok....
*HEUTE ABEND 19UHR HAUPTEINGANG CINEMAXX RASCHPLATZ, ALICE IN 3D!!!*
wer bock hat kann ja kommen


----------



## der stimp (5. März 2010)

zu wann hatte der floppi denn vor beim stimp aufzuschlagen? 
der stimp hat hunger und muss noch zum waschsalon. 
an welchen der spassigen aktivitäten hätte der floppi denn lust dran teil zu nehmen?


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

_*Wer kommt morgen mit in die Eile??? Will faahren!!*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (5. März 2010)

fahre wahrscheinlich morgen deister gucken wie die sau so läuft

froop wo warst du heute haben alle auf dich gewartet


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> fahre wahrscheinlich morgen deister gucken wie die sau so läuft
> 
> froop wo warst du heute haben alle auf dich gewartet



sorry,wollte ja kommen aber gab probleme mit dem einbau von der neuen dämpferfeder,musste ja das halbe bike zerlegen wegen der kefü.. is morgen irgendwer da? Und -wer war überhaupt alles da,das da soviele auf mich gewartet haben???


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYDYXAolJmQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Bikepark Winterberg - So lieber nicht[/ame]    Autschn...


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

*Booh man,was isn hier los? Stirbt dieses forum langsam aus oder wie??     *


----------



## wasser 8 (5. März 2010)

nein


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nein



kommt mir aber so vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (5. März 2010)

mir auch


----------



## DrFroop (5. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> mir auch



wer war denn heut alles in der eile und hat so auf mich gewartet?


----------



## wasser 8 (5. März 2010)

ich ich ich ich ich ich ich 
tweety und ähmmm meine sau


----------



## Kalaschnikov (5. März 2010)

was soll das denn he. ich wusst zwar nicht das froop kommt aber ich war auch da!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (5. März 2010)

morgen kollektiv in der eile rocken wär besser da hat froop scho recht. im normalfall is die bmx bahn nur dann eher trocken wenn die sonne richtig scheint aber im winter bringt das halt nicht viel. heut wars gut fahrbar nur direckt vor dem table wo der boden zu großem teil aus lehm besteht is es noch recht spritzig nach dem neuem schnee könnts aber auch deutlich schlechter werden, 
wer fahren will muss es probieren


----------



## MajuBiker (6. März 2010)

moin!
wer hat morgen lust auf yard??
sieht ja nicht so gut aus draußen wird wohl nichts mit eile oder bmx...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (6. März 2010)

guten morgen leute der schnee is wider da will sich bestimmt noch mal richtig verabschieden leute kamera und bikes satteln das wetter lädt dazu ein!


----------



## wasser 8 (6. März 2010)

leute kommt alle in die eile, es ist schön


----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

Moin ihrs..Also in anbetracht der lage,das sich frau holle die alte mistschlampe mal wieder gedacht hat,es mit dem schnee so langsam aber sicher zu übertreiben,bleibe ich dann heut mal fern ab von jeglicher sprunganlage die sich in freier natur befindet.. 

Es fällt mir echt nicht leicht,es zuzugeben aber ich oute micht hier und jetzt : 

Ich bin schön-wetter-biker...


----------



## MajuBiker (6. März 2010)

froop.
nicht nur du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> froop.
> nicht nur du!



Moin auch Nee,nee,nee..ich bleib ma schön im warmen häus-chen,das mir dann doch etwas "zuviel" schnee


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Tach Leute! Was geht denn heute Abend? Greetz Pelle


----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Tach Leute! Was geht denn heute Abend? Greetz Pelle




Pelle,du olle Socke Ähm,also bei mir geht heut abend nüscht weiter außer.._*aus jugendschutzgründen wird dieser text ausgeblendet* _


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Man Froop, hier sind Kinde anwesend! nene! Lass uns mal die Tanzkeule schwingen!


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Kinder! hehe!


----------



## wasser 8 (6. März 2010)

wasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss eile war heute super war seit 9.30 da  guckt in 15 min mal in mein album


----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Man Froop, hier sind Kinde anwesend! nene! Lass uns mal die Tanzkeule schwingen!



is heut etwas schlecht für solche aktivitäten..bin voll und ganz verplant


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Mein Aufrüstbike kommt erst nächste Woche! ;-) Aber dann geht es scharf! Zieht Euch warm an! hehe!


----------



## wasser 8 (6. März 2010)

ich war warm angezogen nicht so wie manche die im bademantel im haus waren und.........  siehe album!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Mein Aufrüstbike kommt erst nächste Woche! ;-) Aber dann geht es scharf! Zieht Euch warm an! hehe!



was issn das dann für eins?


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Das wird eine Überraschung! Der Rahmen bleibt nur der Rest wird etwas anders!


----------



## HangLoose (6. März 2010)

Bin raus, schickes WE! Chrischi bin später bei Micha! Meld Dich mal!


----------



## silence-Floppi (6. März 2010)

heut abend musikzentrum.....meine letzte party in deutschland.....dann gehts nach spanienien^^ in nem monat habt ihr mich dann evtl wieder........hasta luego bitches!!


----------



## DrFroop (6. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> heut abend musikzentrum.....meine letzte party in deutschland.....dann gehts nach spanienien^^ in nem monat habt ihr mich dann evtl wieder........hasta luego bitches!!



Schreib ne karte... Tschüß....


----------



## Jooonnii (6. März 2010)

ich will auch ne Karte =) sonst geht heute abend auch noch faust ^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (6. März 2010)

faust....süß...musikzentrum!!! ^^


----------



## MajuBiker (6. März 2010)

wer fährt morgen mit in die yard?


----------



## wasser 8 (6. März 2010)

nö deister ist besser


----------



## Jooonnii (7. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> faust....süß...musikzentrum!!! ^^



zzzzt willst du i-was sagn????
die faust ist DEFINITIV cooler als das musikzentrum


----------



## Jooonnii (7. März 2010)

ich beweg mich außerdem erst wieder wenn der doofe schnee weg ist


----------



## wasser 8 (7. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ich beweg mich außerdem erst wieder wenn der doofe schnee weg ist


das werden immer mehr schön wetter biker(in)



so ich mache mich jetzt für denn deister fertig


----------



## MajuBiker (7. März 2010)

haaaalloooo?
jemand hier??? 
wer ist heute in der eile? in die yard fährt wohl niemand...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. März 2010)

ich bin dabei komme gleich für ein paar stunden rum  bewegt euch herde besteht nicht nur aus zwei reitern


----------



## MajuBiker (7. März 2010)

super alf ich bin nicht mehr allein


----------



## DrFroop (7. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ich bin dabei komme gleich für ein paar stunden rum  bewegt euch_* herde *_besteht nicht nur aus zwei reitern



Alfi,unsere _*Härde*_ besteht aus merh als nur 2 hoppelhasen aber derzeit ist diese leider etwas versprengt..2 sind krank,einer auf der flucht nach spanien und und und..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Was geht ab?


----------



## DrFroop (7. März 2010)

Tach Micha Nüscht weiter..is sonntag,chill´n und kuchen essen


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Kuchen? Jetzt weiß ich wofür du den Federweg brauchst *fg*

Wie sieht es in der Eile aus?


----------



## DrFroop (7. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kuchen? Jetzt weiß ich wofür du den Federweg brauchst *fg*
> 
> Wie sieht es in der Eile aus?



..rüüüchtüüüsch..ähm,Eile sieht ganz gut aus,zumindest war es so am donnerstag. Läßt sich wieder einigermaßen gut fahren da. Wie allerdings jetzt ist,kein plan,gab ja wieder mächtig schnee


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

na dann, werd ich da jetzt mal hin gucken


----------



## DrFroop (7. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> na dann, werd ich da jetzt mal hin gucken



Grüschn´n...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. März 2010)

eile war geil wege frei gefegt  hat leider baer dazu geführt das der gefrorene boden unter der sonne sich in schmierseife verwandelt hat. aber der schnee war sper kann ruhig nochmal überall die gleiche menge fallen fest treten und die bahn is in uschuldiges weis gehüllt  geil zu fahren ises dann auch!


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ich bin dabei komme gleich für ein paar stunden rum  bewegt euch herde besteht nicht nur aus zwei reitern



stimmt mehr als zwei reiter....auf jedenfall nen par durchgepeitschte^^


----------



## wasser 8 (7. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> eile war geil wege frei gefegt  hat leider baer dazu geführt das der gefrorene boden unter der sonne sich in schmierseife verwandelt hat. aber der schnee war sper kann ruhig nochmal überall die gleiche menge fallen fest treten und die bahn is in uschuldiges weis gehüllt  geil zu fahren ises dann auch!


dann dauer das aber nacher länger wen die sc***ße wieder weg ist sind die bahnen wieder voller eis und wieder auf eis hacken uss nicht sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. März 2010)

mauli, müsstest du nicht schon längst im bett sein?!?


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

ja basti, mit zu wenig schlaf verlernt man alles was man im deutschunterricht gelernt hat^^ ich bin das beste beispiel^^


----------



## der stimp (7. März 2010)

moin flöppy alles fit bei dir?


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

puh...moin märiö.....naja geht so...du erwischst mich da echt auf nem komischen fuß...war grad nen burger essen und 2 bierchen trinken....war total lustig mich haben 2 fahrradspaßgesellen eingeladen....und was fürs auge gabs auch^^


----------



## der stimp (7. März 2010)

ai ai, dann hattest du also nen feinen abend. 
ich hab mich heute mit uwe und nem kollegen im irish harp getroffen. da ist sonntags immer irish folk session


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

ok cool^^
ja da müsste ich auch mal wieder hin.....mhm, hab ja auch gehört das da lüstige püppies rumrennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (7. März 2010)

jo, nette mädels sind da immer unterwegs. heut auch


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

ah ja gut^^
muss ich mir mal merken....dachte immer das das eher nen schlauch(i)-förmiger laden is


----------



## der stimp (7. März 2010)

so, werd mal ne runde grunzen gehen. 
guts nächtle ihr da draussen. und felix. und schlauchi.


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. März 2010)

und all die andern durch geoeitschten^^ ich auch^^

man sieht sich....


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

*geoeitschten* ?!?  
ach, falls du noch film oder gucken willst, kannst auch den win klapprechner nehmen (steht neben dem sofa)... 
guts nächtle


----------



## wasser 8 (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ja basti, mit zu wenig schlaf verlernt man alles was man im deutschunterricht gelernt hat^^ ich bin das beste beispiel^^


 da macht nichts ich höre im unterricht viel lieber musik


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

Moin ihrs....also wenn das hier so weiter geht mit dem schneegerotze,wander ich aus nach *weißnochnichtwohin*  Man,das kann´s doch nicht sein


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

^^ach froop^^ komm doch mit nach spanien^^


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ^^ach froop^^ komm doch mit nach spanien^^



Alles klar,ich pack dann eben nur mal Dotti ein und mach mich dann los..an welchem gate geht der flieger???


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

Eile geht, die Anfahrt ist janz schön glatt und wer zum Geier hat den Spot in ne Dirtlandschaft verwandelt?
Reicht es nicht, dass ihr die Glocke versaut habt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Eile geht, die Anfahrt ist janz schön glatt und wer zum Geier hat den Spot in ne* Dirtlandschaft* verwandelt?
> Reicht es nicht, dass ihr die Glocke versaut habt ...



Ähm,ja...wer,keine ahnung aber das wird,soweit ich weiß,alles noch mal neu gebuddelt so das für wirklich jeden was dabei ist. Mich und einige *andere* nervt das auch ein wenig..


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

Klar, keine Ahnung ... *bum* ... sicherlich unsere Dirtspezies, ... mal überlegen, wer käme dafür in Frage ... würde ja gern jetzt nochmal hin, wer kommt mit?


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Klar, keine Ahnung ... *bum* ... sicherlich unsere Dirtspezies, ... mal überlegen, wer käme dafür in Frage ... würde ja gern jetzt nochmal hin, wer kommt mit?



Hmm,mal überlegen.. Also wenn ich mir soooo das recht kühle wetter ansehe..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsyTT1eoaSQ"]YouTube- Wetter Wetter Wetter - Hare Krishna[/ame]


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

Aber ich denk mal,ich werd mich mal anziehen,tee kochen und dann mitn nächsten zug inne eile fahren


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

Wann biste da?


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

bin so ca 13uhr da


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. März 2010)

moin moin 

haben wir jetzt nen dirtpark.super.manch leute kann man nich ohne aufsicht lassen!!!!


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

wenn ihr freeriden wollt, fahrt in den deister


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. März 2010)

aber anständig umbuddeln schade das ich arbeiten muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

na, mal schauen was die buddelarbeiten zum saisonauftakt so zum vorschein bringen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wenn ihr freeriden wollt, fahrt in den deister


 
Wat, wer bist du denn?


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

mario!


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

tja so ist das wenn viele köche arbeiten, dann wird das nix mit dem brei....ich würd sagen ich zieh mich auf den pumptrack zurück...


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> haben wir jetzt nen dirtpark.super.manch leute kann man nich ohne aufsicht lassen!!!!



das war doch schon letztes jahr so...naja,egal wird geändert


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ....ich würd sagen ich zieh mich auf den pumptrack zurück...



ich komm mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

...mit nach spanien??^^
ach mario was willst du denn bei dem wetter in der eile??


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

mein herr, sie sprechen leicht wirr.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. März 2010)

oh man(n) kopfschüttel


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

mahhhhhhhhlzeit bergbauer leutz wie geht soooo?


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

was erwartest du wenn man hier mit spanisch gefoltert wird, und man einen mit weiblichen reizen überschüttet wird^^ und dazu ne hardcore platte hört^^


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

So mach mich dann mal abflug fertig...bis spööta


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> So mach mich dann mal abflug fertig...bis spööta



ey frooooooopi was geht den? wohin gehtz?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. März 2010)

viel spass schön aufpassen auf unsere kunstturner und schöne grüsse


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

moin bastis, 
die tage mal zeit beim tweet einzufallen? 

felix, keine ahnung was du da grad so am laufen hast. scheint aber sehr sehr sonderbar zu sein


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

geht ihr alle jetzt biken oda wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

jo @ mario können wa machen! heute net mehr, bin noch bischen fertig von samstag! oda biste heute auch eile so wies aussieht brettern ja jetzt alle dahin?!?!?!?!


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ey frooooooopi was geht den? wohin gehtz?



direktflug mit kona-air in die eile. 
falls du noch da mit hin willst, würd ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

nur die beiden oder wad? hm.. was mit dem rest?


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

So mach mich dann mal abflug fertig...bis spööta


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

ich bin grad in meiner sonderbaren gummi welt^^ 
manche sachen bekommen dem kleinen floppi nich^^


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> manche sachen bekommen dem kleinen floppi nich^^



war der börger in der harfe gestern etwa nicht gut?  oi 

bastis, keine ahnung wer da alles hin will. 
koma und froopi wohl auf sicher und dann evtl du und ich und wer weiss wer oder was da dann am ande noch so rumhüppt...


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

ja werde jetzt erstmal baden gehen und dann können wa doch mal eile fahren! .. 

ich könnte dir heute schon mal nen hunni in die hand drücken??


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2010)

Alright Froop, sehn uns gleich ..


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

bastis, klingt nach nem masterplan. 
hast du schon ne grobe idee wann und wo wir uns treffen wegen eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

ja ich gehe jetzt erstmal baden! was hälst du von zwei am aegi oder so! weiss ja net wo du langmachst! kann auch zum schwarzen bären kommen oder steintor treffen!


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

um 2 klingt gut. 
ich wohn am schwarzen bär, weiss nicht was da dann für dich am praktischsten ist? 
also aegi oder bär würd ich dann vorschlagen.


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

dann aegi, um zwooo beim blockhaus!


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

jop, bin dabei. 
also 1400 am blockhaus


----------



## bastis (8. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> jop, bin dabei.
> also 1400 am blockhaus



genau....


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

hehe.....alles schräg^^
meine pfannkuchenmaid mag mich nich mehr naja auch das krieg ich noch gebacken....also die pfannkuchen^^LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

Man man..was nen tag heut erst das hr und nu auch noch vr inne tonne..gott sei dank nur die _*Mäntel*_ !!!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

was hasten gemacht froopi mausi??


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> was hasten gemacht froopi mausi??



nix weiter außer mit alten,labbrigen puschen mit wenig luft gefahren


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

und jetz haste durchsläge oder einfach nur platten?ß


----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> und jetz haste durchsläge oder einfach nur platten?ß



Mäntel halten nich mehr auf der felge,nur nen bissel luft drauf *FLAAAP* ab issa..
Hab schon einen neuen heut kaufen müssen und morgen oder so dann für vorne auch noch..


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. März 2010)

mhm, das is doof
naja mach jetz erst mal ne grunz party^^
biss dennsen^^


----------



## wasser 8 (8. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Mäntel halten nich mehr auf der felge,nur nen bissel luft drauf *FLAAAP* ab issa..
> Hab schon einen neuen heut kaufen müssen und morgen oder so dann für vorne auch noch..


 hast du die nicht erst neu??????????


----------



## MajuBiker (8. März 2010)

heute abend war bei galileo ein report über danny mcaskill. die haben dort sein video überprüft ob das auch kein fake ist und so war ganz cool!
kann man sich auch noch im internet angucken. ich poste später noch den link!


----------



## Jooonnii (8. März 2010)

Nabend =)


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

guten abend jooonnii  na wie gehts? 

micha, das mit den puschen ist mist. das angebot steht, kannst wenn du willst, erstmal nen puschen von mir bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (8. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> hast du die nicht erst neu??????????



Nein nicht neu,nur mit chefkoch getauscht..neu waren die nicht  Nja,jetzt hab ich nen neuen hinten und morgen  oder so kommt vorne der neue drauf..hätte ma gleich machen sollen,dann wäre ich heut nich zu fuss nach hause geeiert 

So und nu gut nacht,pipi machen,hände waschen www.ab ins bett.de


----------



## Jooonnii (8. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> guten abend jooonnii  na wie gehts?
> 
> micha, das mit den puschen ist mist. das angebot steht, kannst wenn du willst, erstmal nen puschen von mir bekommen.



hey hey 

mir ghts gaz gut und selbst???


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

toll  
mein grossman ist jetzt auch mit 24" füssen unterwegs


----------



## Jooonnii (8. März 2010)

nice nice


----------



## der stimp (8. März 2010)

nech


----------



## Jooonnii (8. März 2010)

:-d


----------



## Jooonnii (8. März 2010)

nacht


----------



## wasser 8 (9. März 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> heute abend war bei galileo ein report über danny mcaskill. die haben dort sein video überprüft ob das auch kein fake ist und so war ganz cool!
> kann man sich auch noch im internet angucken. ich poste später noch den link!


das gab es bei galileo schon oft es wird immer wieder fest gestellt das es echt ist


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

Moin auch und so alles zusammen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (9. März 2010)

moin moin


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin moin



moin majo... Gleiche prob wie mit dem HR...der will nich mehr halten,naja..fahre nacher noch zu bta..öhm..atb und hol mir nen neuen..


----------



## der stimp (9. März 2010)

ruf da vorher lieber an ob sie den auch nochmal da haben... 
tel ist: 0511-3076740 

heb den schlappen mal auf. dann können wir bei mir schauen ob der auf anderen felgen hält (dann geht das dingen stumpf in den bikemarkt)


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ruf da vorher lieber an ob sie den auch nochmal da haben...
> tel ist: 0511-3076740
> 
> heb den schlappen mal auf. dann können wir bei mir schauen ob der auf anderen felgen hält (dann geht das dingen stumpf in den bikemarkt)



wenn fahr ich da nacher kurz mit chef vorbei,also juckt mich das nicht ob die den da haben oder nich Joop,heb ich auf und mal guggn ob er auf meinen anderen rolldingers hält..dann ab dafür


----------



## bastis (9. März 2010)

mahlzeit! 

@ froopi ich muss echt ein schlechtes gewissen haben, ich meine ich bin die ohne probleme gefahren  aba auf den swiss! 

hm....o0

@ stimp was geht den nun heute?


----------



## bastis (9. März 2010)

wieso ist den hier keiner online habt ihr alle arbeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (9. März 2010)

blaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jooonnii (9. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




you say it


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wieso ist den hier keiner online habt ihr alle arbeit?



Irgendwer muss ja die ganzen hartz4 leute hier bezahlen..


*Ironiemodusaus*


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. März 2010)

mhm.....ich bin lernen wie ich noch mehr hartz4 bekomme^^


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> mhm.....ich bin lernen wie ich noch mehr hartz4 bekomme^^



 Braver Junge..^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. März 2010)

muss ja irgendwann deine nudeln zusammenzaubern^^


----------



## Jooonnii (9. März 2010)

la di da ...wieder ein paar filme aus der sammlung geschafft 
fazit 
oldboy ist ganz shcön krank 
dänische delikatessen ist sehr lustig genauso wie 21 gramm


----------



## bastis (9. März 2010)

Möchte jemand meinen F.A.T Rahmen *haben????*


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Möchte jemand meinen F.A.T Rahmen *haben????*












 wieso willste den denn wieder loswerden?


----------



## bastis (9. März 2010)

weilFAHRADFAHRENvoll ******** ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> weilFAHRADFAHRENvoll ******** ist!




Du sollst ja auch nicht Fahrradfahren sondern *Biken* !!!!


----------



## DrFroop (9. März 2010)




----------



## silence-Floppi (10. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbD15XGnZPg"]YouTube- Lousy Tunes Records & illViBE Recordings _-_ REISEAPOTHEKE[/ame]


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

bastis, den rahmen nicht aber wenn du deine 55 loswerden willst, sag bescheid  

felix, yeäh reiseapotheke... hat der rauti doch mal was gescheites ans tageslicht gefördert


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

froopi, hast dir heut noch nen neuen reifen geholt?


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, hast dir heut noch nen neuen reifen geholt?



nee,heute aber.. was brauch ich eigendlich beim kona für ne sattelklemme?


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

ist unterschiedlich. 
ich hab aber nen messchieber da, dann können wir das mal ausmessen und mit etwas glück hab ich sogar noch ne passende klemme da.


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ist unterschiedlich.
> ich hab aber nen messchieber da, dann können wir das mal ausmessen und mit etwas glück hab ich sogar noch ne passende klemme da.



danke aber ich muss nur wissen welchen..ach ich dussel,ich kann das ja selber messen Naja,schon spät...


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

da die rahmen unterschiedliche klemmdurchmesser haben, kann ich es dir leider nicht sagen... 
so, zeit ins bett zu hüppen und ne runde grunzen. 
guts nächtle froopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> da die rahmen unterschiedliche klemmdurchmesser haben, kann ich es dir leider nicht sagen...
> so, zeit ins bett zu hüppen und ne runde grunzen.
> guts nächtle froopi



jau,alles klar..gut nachti


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

*Moin auch alles zusammen.....*


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

@ stimp jetzt wo die 55er so gut läuft aba ich habe gestern nochn basti getrofen er fährt dieses braune hardtail von dem alfi immer so erzählt und der hat so ne geile 66 er drauf...
@ Alter Froop Ich will was leichteres, ein bischen länger und ähhhhm na ja anders!


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> @ Alter Froop Ich will was leichteres, ein bischen länger und ähhhhm na ja anders!




dann kauf dir nen Dööörtbaik


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

ALTERDrFroop schrieb:


> dann kauf dir nen Dööörtbaik



ich dachte eher an ein alu tandem!!!

habe eben meine bremsleitungen gekappt so jetzt hoffe ich nur das alles hält und ich sie nicht entlüften muss


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Moin auch alles zusammen.....*



weisst du warum du heut morgen so im arsch bist? 
weil du mal wieder die halbe nacht im internet gehangen hast! 
   

bastis, ein hardtail mit ner 66?!?!? bist du dir da sicher? welchen basti meinst du/alfi? 
unser mauli basti mit dem keiler hat kein ht und der andere basti den ich kenn, fährt ein corsair (mit ner pike)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

*@MARIO*
 jo und dann  gabs da gestern noch einen, der fährt so nen braunen alutech hardtailrahmen! der hat mit diesem kleinen bocas hardtail jungen dort rumgehangen! der hat ne 66er mit 180mm drauf! ja ich war doch gestern mit alfi kurz da!


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

ok, ich glaub jetzt dämmerts bei mir. 
aber 180mm an nem ht sind schon ne derbe hausnummer


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

ja wenn ich überlege das ich ne 160er an nem fully fahre! wo warst du gestern eigentlich mario?? es war sooo geiles wetter! ich brauche auch noch ne gabel für körmit ..


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> weisst du warum du heut morgen so im arsch bist?
> weil du mal wieder die halbe nacht im internet gehangen hast!



das könnte gut hin kommen... naja,egal. Heut erstmal *neuen* mantel kaufen tun..


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

hat der froopi heut frei?  
bastis, ich hatte gestern noch nen ganzen haufen kram zu erledigen und wollte mit felix am nachmittag dazustoßen (der aber mit meinem haustürschlüssel dann beim kona micha versackt ist)... 
heute werd ich vielleicht noch kurz biken. am späten nachmittag bin ich aber schon wieder verplant.


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

?


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

ich will das bike haben! also den rahmen und vieleicht die gabel


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

wird dann aber ne sackschwere bude und lohnt wohl primär nur wenn du arg die berge runter prügeln willst und es dir egal sein kann wie du sie rauf kommst...


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

noch schwerer als die fat sau?


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

jepp, noch schwerer. 
ich hatte mal ein stab von 05 und das hatte mit ner 888 rund 22-23kg auf die waage gebracht (nicht wirklich uphill und alltagstauglich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

hm na ja dann ist es nicht das was ich suche.. ich brauche was leichteres..


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

kannst dir doch auch ein stinky aufbauen.
wenn du da ein wenig aufs gewicht schaust, kommst du mit 16kg hin ohne ein vermögen in "leichtbau" inverstiert zu haben.


----------



## bastis (10. März 2010)

ja die haben so viele 05er im moment im bmarkt


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

ich find die 05er die im mom im umlauf sind zu teuer. 
schau ob du nen 06 oder besser noch nen 07 rahmen bekommen kannst. 
ab 08 hat kona die geo schon wieder krass dolle geändert, da solltest du dann mal probegefahren sein. (08 war recht umstritten ob gut oder nicht)


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

und schon wieder feierabend.. Jetzt noch fix neuen mantel rauf und ab inne eile


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

komm ich vielleicht auch noch auf nen sprung vorbei. muss mal schauen. hab hier noch ein bissel zu tun und wenns mit der zeit hinkommt....


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich find die 05er die im mom im umlauf sind zu teuer.
> schau ob du nen 06 oder besser noch nen 07 rahmen bekommen kannst.
> ab 08 hat kona die geo schon wieder krass dolle geändert, da solltest du dann mal probegefahren sein. (08 war recht umstritten ob gut oder nicht)



*I love my Kona....*


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

ist ja auch kein 05er (wobei das ja auch nicht schlecht, sondern im bikemarkt einfach nur überteuert ist)

änd i love mein kona auch


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ist ja auch kein 05er (wobei das ja auch nicht schlecht, sondern im bikemarkt einfach nur überteuert ist)
> 
> änd i love mein kona auch



nö,das is es nicht...stümmt.  Erste reifen is feddich,noch hinten eben drehen und dann is das auch erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

Sooo,Freunde der Nacht..



ich mach mich dann mal startbereit und reite in die heilige eile..


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

Tataaaaa...erstmal schöööööön mit mitn kettenblatt und führungsröllchen in die landung gefräst..da kommt freude auf


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

??? 
ich dachte du bist biker und nicht bauer?!? 
acker umpflügen ist doch erst im herbst angesagt... 
was hast gemacht, wie ist das passiert?


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

mist doppelposts. macht meine kiste in letzter zeit ständig... *grummel*


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ???
> ich dachte du bist biker und nicht bauer?!?
> acker umpflügen ist doch erst im herbst angesagt...
> was hast gemacht, wie ist das passiert?



Ich wollte mal bauer werden,kein scheiß der eine double,nicht schnell genug gewesen und *BÄÄM* einmal aufsetzen bitte,zum mitnehmen das ganze.. alles ein wenig nach oben geschoben,also die führungsrolle und so..


----------



## der stimp (10. März 2010)

nur verschoben oder richtig verbogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (10. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal bauer werden,kein scheiß der eine double,nicht schnell genug gewesen und *BÄÄM* einmal aufsetzen bitte,zum mitnehmen das ganze.. alles ein wenig nach oben geschoben,also die führungsrolle und so..


 und ich sag es dir noch


----------



## DrFroop (10. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nur verschoben oder richtig verbogen?



nur verschoben...


----------



## stinky stinker (10. März 2010)

Hey Jungs , hab immoment ne Pike 426 zu verkaufen .. 
Kauf gelaufen , nur paar kleine Steinschläge.
Bei Interesse bitte melden .


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. März 2010)

keiner hat interesse am biken........ich will nur streiken.....man kann das gute mok ein plätten......wie die fetten^^
hey hey^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. März 2010)

keiner hat interesse am biken........ich will nur streiken.....man kann das gute mok ein plätten......wie die fetten^^
hey hey^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. März 2010)

keiner hat interesse am biken........ich will nur streiken.....man kann das gute mok ein plätten......wie die fetten^^
hey hey^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. März 2010)

sorry vor tripple post^^


----------



## bastis (11. März 2010)

Na wenn das mal nicht körmit seine neue gabel wird! Brauche nur noch ne narbe vorne für steckachse


----------



## silence-Floppi (11. März 2010)

gheil ne d-street^^
daran hat der stimp auch schon mal gedacht^^
sehr geil und nur 4kilo die gabel bei 80mm federweg^^


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2010)

Moinsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (11. März 2010)

moin bastis, 
vergiss das mit der d-street. hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. hab dann mal bei cosmic sports nach der einbauhöhe angefragt (ich meine es waren 57cm), auf jeden fall baut die höher als ne dirtjumper. 
mein tip: hol dir ne dirtjumper 3 von 07 mit federn und travel die auf 70-80mm. ist auch mit elastomeren einfach zu machen.


----------



## der stimp (11. März 2010)

moin bastis, 
vergiss das mit der d-street. hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. hab dann mal bei cosmic sports nach der einbauhöhe angefragt (ich meine es waren 57cm), auf jeden fall baut die höher als ne dirtjumper. 
mein tip: hol dir ne dirtjumper 3 von 07 mit federn und travel die auf 70-80mm. ist auch mit elastomeren einfach zu machen.


----------



## bastis (11. März 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> gheil ne d-street^^
> daran hat der stimp auch schon mal gedacht^^
> sehr geil und nur 4kilo die gabel bei 80mm federweg^^



was 4 kilo?????



[email protected] schrieb:


> Moinsen ...



mahlzeit .....o0


der stimp schrieb:


> moin bastis,
> vergiss das mit der d-street. hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht. hab dann mal bei cosmic sports nach der einbauhöhe angefragt (ich meine es waren 57cm), auf jeden fall baut die höher als ne dirtjumper.
> mein tip: hol dir ne dirtjumper 3 von 07 mit federn und travel die auf 70-80mm. ist auch mit elastomeren einfach zu machen.



ne dirt jumper 3 und traceln hm hört sich auch gut an, ich hätte nicht gedacht das sie so hoch baut weil sie ja für 24" ausgelegt ist aba wenn ihr das sagt


----------



## DrFroop (11. März 2010)

*Servus....*


----------



## Jooonnii (11. März 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/126387/ 



einmal ansehen am besten auch da andere video 
epic =) 
bin ein fan von den


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2010)

Die Mucke passt mal perfekt zur Location, nice vid.


----------



## wasser 8 (11. März 2010)

stimp das war mein mittag habe den blauen stahl helm vergessen!!!


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> stimp das war mein mittag habe den blauen stahl helm vergessen!!!



und als nachtisch gabs dann "Hundekuchen" oder wie!?  JamJam


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

So Froop, Schnee ist fast weg, wann starten wir2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So Froop, Schnee ist fast weg, wann starten wir2?





 Michi,das konntest du nich auf dir sitzen lassen,wa? Aber is ok,bin dabei..
Wird nur zeitlich etwas doof bei mir in nächster zeit,muss wieder viel am we arbeiten.Aber ich frag ma chef,ob ich irgendwie nen tag in der woche frei haben kann


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

Michi, ... sag mal hackts?


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Michi, ... sag mal hackts?



 Hoppla,vertippt..Micha


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2010)

... zu krass hier am Morgen.


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... zu krass hier am Morgen.



naja,kann ich verstehen...


----------



## der stimp (12. März 2010)

oi oi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi oi



Hossa... grad gesehn das da bei obi auf dem freien gelände davor,ne menge "abraum" liegt wo ner baustelle..da könnte man bestimmt nen coolen spot drauf bauen


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

Booooh man..mal wieder totentanz hier????


----------



## Jooonnii (12. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Mucke passt mal perfekt zur Location, nice vid.




ich find bei EPIC video den soundtrack persöhnlich besser aber dafür das das n privat vid ist find ichs soo gut


----------



## Kalaschnikov (12. März 2010)

hallo an alle biker, leute diesen sonntag wird der Schädelspalter einen schreiber und fotographen in die eile schicken. um einen berricht zu schreiben. dafür wäre es gut wenn sich leute wir sich gerne präsentieren, das kann uns sehr behilflich sein um öffentliches interresse an unserem sport zu festigen und zu erweitern. ich hoffe sehr, dass dies zur folge hat bessere mäglichkeiten für ein größeres vielseitigeres gelände zu bekommen. das könnten wir ansprechen, damit das als problem der biker gedruckt wird. sowie als anfage auf mehr da es wirklich viele biker in hannover gibt. die glocksee wird bei vortschreitendem hochwasser bauplan an der ihme, nicht mehr lange geben. die eile hat an fläche wie sie jetzt ist nicht genug platz für alle und ist dadurch auch an vielseitigkeit eingeschränkt.


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo an alle biker, leute diesen sonntag wird der Schädelspalter einen schreiber und fotographen in die eile schicken. um einen berricht zu schreiben. dafür wäre es gut wenn sich leute wir sich gerne präsentieren, das kann uns sehr behilflich sein um öffentliches interresse an unserem sport zu festigen und zu erweitern. ich hoffe sehr, dass dies zur folge hat bessere mäglichkeiten für ein größeres vielseitigeres gelände zu bekommen. das könnten wir ansprechen, damit das als problem der biker gedruckt wird. sowie als anfage auf mehr da es wirklich viele biker in hannover gibt. _*die glocksee wird bei vortschreitendem hochwasser bauplan an der ihme, nicht mehr lange geben. die eile hat an fläche wie sie jetzt ist nicht genug platz für alle *_und ist dadurch auch an vielseitigkeit eingeschränkt.



Ich seh mal zu das ich dann auch da bin..wann wollten die schädelköppe denn überhaupt kommen? Uhrzeit???
Wenn dann aber die ganzen von der glocke in die eile pilgern,bin ich mal gespannt wie die dann nach einem sommer aussehen wird..Von sauberkeiten haben die *glöckner* ja nich viel plan....


----------



## Kalaschnikov (12. März 2010)

11uhr.
 werde vereinbaren das sie um 12 oder besser halb eins kommen sag was passt ich muss aber jetzt aber  leider los
melde mich später noch mal bis denn


----------



## DrFroop (12. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> 11uhr.
> werde vereinbaren das sie um 12 oder besser halb eins kommen sag was passt ich muss aber jetzt aber  leider los
> melde mich später noch mal bis denn



Geht ja nich nur um mich Dann halb eins,denk mal das ich da schon wach bin


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

Vor 12.°°Uhr halte ich für etwas ungünstig, gerade da es Sonntag ist. Primetime wäre so gegen halb/um 2. Sofern sich das einrichten lässt.


----------



## wasser 8 (13. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vor 12.°°Uhr halte ich für etwas ungünstig, gerade da es Sonntag ist. Primetime wäre so gegen halb/um 2. Sofern sich das einrichten lässt.


 ihr seid doch alle lang schläfer


----------



## DrFroop (13. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle lang schläfer



Werd so gegen halb eins morgen da sein,es sei denn das schüttet wie am jüngsten tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (13. März 2010)

guten morgen komme ja leider ein paar min zu spät . ich werde mit ihm heute noch mal telephonieren. sage dann bescheid wanns los geht und ab wann ab 12 wurde mir auch besser passen und natürlich einen anderen termin vereinbaren bei schlecht wetter


----------



## Kalaschnikov (13. März 2010)

halb oder um 2 uhr kann ich nicht versprechen.


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2010)

@Kalaschnikov

Kannst du nicht versuchen Satzzeichen einzubauen, das Lesen deiner Postings ist echt mühselig ...


----------



## DrFroop (13. März 2010)

_*Was is denn nu mit morgen und dem spektakel in der eile!?!?!? Gib´s ne uhrzeit oder bleibt das bei halb eins?*_


----------



## Kalaschnikov (13. März 2010)

ja es bleibt bei halb eins. der fotograph kann nicht später, morgen in guter laune und starcker verfassung sich in der eile für shooting treffen
MfG


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

Jau,dann ma bis später und regenschirm nich vergessen... Röck´n Röll´chen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (14. März 2010)

wolt ihr trotz regen in die eile ? ich würd es in dem fall verschieben!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (14. März 2010)

guten morgen alle. froop du bist ein harter willst du echt auch wenns regnet in die eile und fahren? ich würde es dann lieber verschieben


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> guten morgen alle. froop du bist ein harter willst du echt auch wenns regnet in die eile und fahren? ich würde es dann lieber verschieben



Es gibt kein schlechtes wetter -nur falsche kleidung  Also sollte es wieder erwarten regnen,sodas man schwimmflügel bräuchte,bleib ich zuhause aber bei so nem bissel getröpel fahr ich...

Hau hier so gegen 12uhr ab in richtung eile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (14. März 2010)

das ist eigentlich auch meine einstellung. ich werde auch in der eile sein, es wird vieleicht auch noch besser. ...also halb eins bin ich da


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

War ja eine sehr rege beteiligung heute.. Alle schönwetterbiker hier geworden???


----------



## wasser 8 (14. März 2010)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnöööööööööööööööööööööö
bei uwe mike und mir war schlamschlacht im deister angesagt!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnöööööööööööööööööööööö
> bei uwe mike und mir war schlamschlacht im deister angesagt!!!!!!!!



Das hättest du in der eile auch haben können..


----------



## wasser 8 (14. März 2010)

wir wollten aber auch mal in den deister die neuen trails rocken


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

und wie läßt es sich da im mom fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. März 2010)

ich war noch platt von floppis verabschiedungsparty gestern. hab dann den sonntag genutzt laufräder einzuspeichen (muss ja auch irgendwann man gemacht werden). 

und wie wars in der eile?


----------



## der stimp (14. März 2010)

drecks doppelposts...


----------



## DrFroop (14. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich war noch platt von floppis verabschiedungsparty gestern. hab dann den sonntag genutzt laufräder einzuspeichen (muss ja auch irgendwann man gemacht werden).
> 
> und wie wars in der eile?



naja,schlammig eben..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (14. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni-BXD7hmT0"]YouTube- Mgmt - Kids[/ame]

hammer lied


----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

Moin ihr Dödelköppe..


----------



## HangLoose (15. März 2010)

@der stimp: Ich habe es versaut! Aber mit Ansage! Kann ich den Umschlag "ohne Bedenken" verschicken? Es tut mir Leid aber ich habe es vorher gesagt!


----------



## der stimp (15. März 2010)

mach dir man keinen kopp drum. hatte felix als ich zu hause war noch ne sms geschickt das er dich nochmal an den umschlag erinnern soll. 
ist jetzt auch nicht mehr wichtig.


----------



## HangLoose (15. März 2010)

Für mich aber schon!


----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

Was is´n hier schon wieder los?  Meine Kona klamotten sind da*freu*


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

So Mr. rechtsdrehender Joghurt, wie siehts die Woche aus, Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So Mr. rechtsdrehender Joghurt, wie siehts die Woche aus, Zeit?



diese und nächste woche is janz schlecht,kaum zeit fürs biken..


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Nich dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Jooonnii (15. März 2010)

damn


----------



## Jooonnii (15. März 2010)

oh weh oh weh ...aber jetzt geht bei mir auch nix mehr mit fahrrad fahren =( in 2 Monaten scheib ich ae abschlussprüfungen und auch noch etliche arbeiten und ausarbeitungen stehen an ....
ganz schlimm =(


----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nich dein Ernst oder?



Muss ja auch mal arbeiten und dieses we und das darauf bin ich nich in hannover,da muss ich meiner schwester die wohnung machen und beim umzug helfen..die wohnt in hermannsburg


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Hmpf, na gut ... Arbeit geht vor.

Hat jemand das neue Album von Schiller "Atemlos" am Start?
Also wenn es jemand brauch, sagt Bescheid, einfach nur Hammer ... *entspann*


----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hmpf, na gut ... Arbeit geht vor.



Aber der nächste freie termin steht dir dann sofort zur verfügung


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2010)

Lasse wa uns ma überrasche, nech


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. März 2010)

moinsen schön
wetter mal voll zum kotzen:kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (15. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moinsen schön
> wetter mal voll zum kotzen:kotz:



Würdest du bitte dein erbrochenes auch wieder aufwischen? Oder kommt da ne andere firma?


----------



## wasser 8 (15. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte dein erbrochenes auch wieder aufwischen? Oder kommt da ne andere firma?


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

Brauch Dämpferbuchsen, hat wer welche über?


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Brauch Dämpferbuchsen, hat wer welche über?



moin..also ich nicht,sorry


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

moin moin


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin



Moin Stinkertante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

biest


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> biest


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

kommt in den ...


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

sehr nett..danke euch beiden für diese fröhlich,nette art mir zu zeigen,wie sehr ihr mich mögt...


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

Teamplayer ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

gern geschehn 5,00 euronen


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

moin ihrs *winke* 

fee, wann gibts denn mal bilder vom wiederbelebten stinketierchen?


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

moin majo


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

moin froopi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

ich will endlich meine bremsen haben...aber die kommen erst übermorgen oder so


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

das hat dann aber ganz schön lange gedauert. ersteigert hattest du die doch schon vor über 2 wochen oder?


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> das hat dann aber ganz schön lange gedauert. ersteigert hattest du die doch schon vor über 2 wochen oder?



3 wochen Naja,nu sind die guten teile aufm weg zum onkel froop


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihrs *winke*
> 
> fee, wann gibts denn mal bilder vom wiederbelebten stinketierchen?



mach morgen bei tom welche und lad sie dann im album hoch.
stinker sieht ganz cool aus find ich mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt was ich da geschraubt hab.


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mach morgen bei tom welche und lad sie dann im album hoch.
> stinker sieht ganz cool aus find ich mal sehen was ihr dazu sagt was ich da geschraubt hab.



DA bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

@froop dir mach ich kongurenz


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

wartet noch nen monat, dann ist mein kona auch fertig und dann machen wir die "kona-gäng" auf


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @froop dir mach ich kongurenz





 warten wir mal ab..aber jeder stinker is nen schöner stinker aber meiner is noch stinkiger


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wartet noch nen monat, dann ist mein kona auch fertig und dann machen wir die "kona-gäng" auf



Dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Smash81 (16. März 2010)

Mahzeit! Eile mit´n Stinker rocken,und im Deister etwas mit nem bischen mehr Federweg.
Hab ja jetzt zwei zur auswahl
Gruß Smash Air-Lines


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Mahzeit! Eile mit´n Stinker rocken,und im Deister etwas mit nem bischen mehr Federweg.
> Hab ja jetzt zwei zur auswahl
> Gruß Smash Air-Lines



Mahlzeit..Eile is aber sehr schlammig,die anfahrt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig weil du arschtief einsackst War sonntag zumindest so


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

hm, wenn das wetter nicht unbedingt schlechter wird wollte ich heut eigentlich noch ne runde radeln und auch in der eile vorbeischauen. 
aber wenn da schlammschlacht angesagt ist, lass ich das lieber und steuer nur den bauer an....


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

scheiss doppel und dreifach posts....


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

scheiss doppel und dreifach posts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

scheiss doppel und dreifach posts.....


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

öhm, 4fach ... dachte, du bist überzeugter Singlespeeder?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (16. März 2010)

vor allem schön wetter fahrer


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

muss ja auch ein paar schönwetterbiker hier geben.... 


....nech


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

ich versteh diese art dopeelposts mit zeitverzögerung nicht *verwirrt bin*


----------



## bastis (16. März 2010)

also ich starte next sonntag in den deister!


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

moin bastis, 
wann hast du die tage mal zeit wegen....? hab auch noch teile für körmit hier liegen.


----------



## der stimp (16. März 2010)

argh...


----------



## bastis (16. März 2010)

jaaaaaa also da müsste ich mal schauen  kann dir net versprechen das das vor dem ersten was wird wenn du verstehst was ich meine! aba ich kann natürlich schauen ob ich es hinbekomme!


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2010)

Brauch immer noch Dämpferbuchsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (16. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> muss ja auch ein paar schönwetterbiker hier geben....
> 
> 
> ....nech


 es gibt davon zu viele  finde ich. 
so ich bin weg muss noch ein bisschen an meiner kondi pfeilen sonst gibt es vom chef auf die mütz ähh helm


----------



## DrFroop (16. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> es gibt davon zu viele  finde ich.
> so ich bin weg muss noch ein* bisschen an meiner kondi pfeilen* sonst gibt es vom chef auf die mütz ähh helm



Tja,Basti..dann solltest mal die drogen und den alkohol weg lassen


----------



## wasser 8 (16. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Tja,Basti..dann solltest mal die drogen und den alkohol weg lassen


 hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kalaschnikov (16. März 2010)

scheint so als verschieben sich die online zeiten zunehmend. is ja nie einer da wenn einer schreibt. 
jungens, ich hoffe ihr macht was für eure bikes, anderes ist keine entschuldigung das 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY"]YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/ame]


----------



## wasser 8 (17. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> scheint so als verschieben sich die online zeiten zunehmend. is ja nie einer da wenn einer schreibt.
> jungens, ich hoffe ihr macht was für eure bikes, anderes ist keine entschuldigung das
> YouTube- Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz


das vid war hier schon öfter es ist ebenfalls bei ibc


----------



## DrFroop (17. März 2010)

Also mit dem video kommste nicht in recall...


----------



## der stimp (17. März 2010)

ist nachher noch jemand in der eile mit dabei? 
ich wollt fix was futtern und dann mal rüber düsen. (und später dann zu thomas)


----------



## MajuBiker (17. März 2010)

weiß wer ob es in der eile trocken ist?


----------



## der stimp (17. März 2010)

probieren geht über studieren...  

ich starte dann gleich mal. denke in ner halben stunde bin ich dann da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. März 2010)

Auf auf, in die Eile


----------



## DrFroop (17. März 2010)

Meine neuen Bremsen sind daaaahaaaa!!


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

moin jungs,morgen wer ina eile


----------



## DrFroop (17. März 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> moin jungs,morgen wer ina eile



Nabend Mike  Weiß noch nicht genau ob ich es schaffe,kommt drauf an wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muss..


----------



## MajuBiker (17. März 2010)

mike ich werde da sein wenn es schönes schön wetter biker wetter ist


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

hi maju,morgen ist bestimmt gutes wetter....wenn nich, .....egal!!!! fahrnnnn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

froop,wir sind ab 13 hundert vor ort......kriegste hin


----------



## MajuBiker (17. März 2010)

joo okay dann bin ich morgen so ca. 15.00 uhr da.. es gibt hier auch welche die noch zur schule müssen


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

bin grade bei der arbeit, hab grade leerlauf.......geht aber gleich weiter mit operieren...ina schule kannste doch schlafn


----------



## MajuBiker (17. März 2010)

in der schule schlafen dann habe ich grauenvolle träume von diesen seltsamen lehrern.
mike gleich konzentration bei der op.


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

yo marius, wenn du das sagst, mach ich das natürlich.....aber noch ist es nich soweit, notfall im röntgen lauft noch,....deswegen hab ich noch nen moment


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

hey froop, pennste schon?


----------



## orbita-fx (17. März 2010)

telefon hat grade laut gegeben......geht doch schon los!!schlaft gut, ich geh schneiden....:-(bis morgen..


----------



## DrFroop (17. März 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> hey froop, pennste schon?



Kämpfe hier mit den bremsen,vorne will die nich passen..


----------



## der stimp (18. März 2010)

marius, ich bring dir dann mal die gabelpumpe mit. 
bin zum mittag bei micha eingeladen und komm dann später in die eile. 

frppoi, wer hat den einbauk(r)ampf gewonnen? du oder die bremsen?


----------



## MajuBiker (18. März 2010)

woah mario das wäre ein traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

Kopfschmerzen, ...


----------



## Smash81 (18. März 2010)

Ab in ne Eile ne runde hüppen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen, ...


----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 130915 (18. März 2010)

mach mich jetzt los bis später.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. März 2010)

Bin wieder HIEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## DrFroop (18. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> frppoi, wer hat den einbauk(r)ampf gewonnen? du oder die bremsen?



im ersten casting der Froop aber dann im recall gewann die bremse..Brauch nen neuen adapter und kann erstmal wieder alles ab und umbauen und die alte scheibe wieder dran fummeln..also heute nix mit eile


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. März 2010)

gruesse aus spanienien.....25grad berge und sonne und es gibt kein pfand...das heist 70cent fuer nen liter bier und 5 euro fuers gramm......


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. März 2010)

floppi du hast ja herrliche aussichten für ein netten aufenthalt in spanien. bei uns wird es auch wärmer, jedoch wird es bald wider regnen. ich hoffe nich lang und am besten nicht am tage.
... i love to ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. März 2010)

n´abend schön ... sind grad von der Kiese aus Tönse zurück. Erster Ausritt mal echt Hammer ... Video kommt gleich ...


----------



## DrFroop (18. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> n´abend schön ... sind grad von der Kiese aus Tönse zurück. Erster Ausritt mal echt Hammer ... *Video kommt gleich* ...




*gespanntaufmonitorstarr*


----------



## Kalaschnikov (18. März 2010)

ja wo ist denn, dass video?


----------



## DrFroop (18. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ja wo ist denn, dass video?



Also mein popcorn is gleich alle und die tante mit dem eis war auch schon da..


----------



## der stimp (18. März 2010)

froopi, deine bremse ist ein a rsch l och. so, das musste mal gesagt werden. 
hast heut in der eile mal echt ne ordentliche runde röck´n röll verpasst... 

mischoa, wat is nu mit dem video?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (18. März 2010)

Genau Video heer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. März 2010)

ok, ich gleub des mit dem videö wird wohl nüscht mehr. 
also bier, chips und popcorn wieder einpacken


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

moin moin 

erster ausritt gestern ende vom lied tut alles weh...


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> erster ausritt gestern ende vom lied tut alles weh...





....Aber moin erstmal


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

so fertig isser


----------



## MajuBiker (19. März 2010)

mooooorgen..
in einer stunde gehts in die eile.


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> mooooorgen..
> in einer stunde gehts in die eile.



In einer stunde steh ich auf ner leiter und tapeziere decken


----------



## MajuBiker (19. März 2010)

tjaaaa ich habe ja jetzt fast 3wochen ferien


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> tjaaaa ich habe ja jetzt fast 3wochen ferien



kein wunder das ihr nix lernt,wenn ihr ständig ferien habt


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so fertig isser



Jupp,schönes Pony


----------



## MajuBiker (19. März 2010)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

frag mich wo dotti bleibt gibs die überhaupt


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

moin *winke* 
werd mich nochmal ne stunde umdrehen, nachher zum tweet und danach in die eile


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

uuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffffffffffffstäääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> frag mich wo dotti bleibt gibs die überhaupt








Und wie es Dotti gibt...


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> uuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffffffffffffstäääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


 
Schon wach?


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schon wach?



Was issn mit dem angesagten video von gestern? Mein popcorn is bald alle


----------



## [email protected] (19. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK0I_7Jdwxk"]YouTube- First Freeride Drop[/ame]


----------



## tweetygogo (19. März 2010)

Morgen ihr Komas biker ((


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

mach schon mal die reibahle klar, mein gutster. nachher gehts rund im (folter)keller vom vögelchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (19. März 2010)

Ist schon alles ok bei mir im Keller! Dieses mal aber mit Gleit Gelllllll! GRRRRRRRR


----------



## tweetygogo (19. März 2010)

Kaum bin ich mal wieder hier, ist keiner daaaa! wein wein^^^^


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

und weisst du warum nicht?!?! 
weil DUUUU vorhin gesagt hast das du heut party machen gehen wolltest. 
hättste das nich jesacht, dann wärn wir auch hier.


----------



## wasser 8 (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> YouTube- First Freeride Drop


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

Nabend ihr Grützeköppe... Hier is ja mal wieder was los....*umgugg*


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

klar, hier steppt mer maulwolf  

ich lade grad die videos von heute hoch. downloadlink gibts gleich hier. sind gut 100mb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> klar, hier steppt mer maulwolf
> 
> ich lade grad die videos von heute hoch. downloadlink gibts gleich hier. sind gut 100mb



Videos? welche denn? Eile?


----------



## MajuBiker (19. März 2010)

arrrrr basti dein freund hats drauf guck dir mal das bild von mir an im anlieger. habe es auch hochgeladen.


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

dauert noch gut 18 minuten mit hochladen... 

jop, eile. da wo du heut ja nicht mit warst weil du mallern gegangen bist. tzz tzz tzzz


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> dauert noch gut 18 minuten mit hochladen...
> 
> jop, eile. da wo du heut ja nicht mit warst weil du mallern gegangen bist. tzz tzz tzzz



Joop als ihr schön am hüppen wart,musste ich mich mit ner reudigen raufaser rumprügeln..klasse nummer


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

lass mich raten, die rauhfaser hats dir mal so richtig gezeigt wo der hammer, hä kleister hängt/tropft....


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> lass mich raten, die rauhfaser hats dir mal so richtig gezeigt wo der hammer, hä kleister hängt/tropft....



am anfang schon aber dann hab ich die nasse schlampe sowas von fertig gemacht,alter schwede war die am tropfen wie nen kieslaster


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

eher wie nen kleistereimer. aber gut das du der das am ende doch so richtig besorgt hast. 
bist halt doch ein richtiger tapetenversteher


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

ich hoffe die hat auch die kreterien erfüllt


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich hoffe die hat auch die kreterien erfüllt



ohja,hat sie..lack,leder und strapse


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

so, downloadlink für die videos von heute gibt auf meinem profil bei den profilnachrichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ohja,hat sie..lack,leder und strapse



froopi, jetzt machst du mir aber ein wenig angst


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> YouTube- First Freeride Drop



niedlich


----------



## wasser 8 (19. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> niedlich


das ist kein sprung das ist klatsch und schepper


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, jetzt machst du mir aber ein wenig angst



Wieso?? Is doch das normale programm oder etwa nicht???? Keine sorge,so werd ich nich in der eile zum biken auftauchen


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

hm, das hätte ich nun aber wiederum nicht als beängstingend empfunden. 
da ist man ja schon ganz andere sachen gewohnt....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

fein fein die vid.schön gemacht wir können mit unseren tagesergebniss zu frieden sein


----------



## wasser 8 (19. März 2010)

super tag


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

freut mich wenns gefällt.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (19. März 2010)

sauber kalle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

Und einer mal wieder ohne helm aufm kopp!!


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Und einer mal wieder ohne helm aufm kopp!!



da hilft nur eins, du musst das nächste mal aus kleister und rauhfasertapete in strapsen helme basteln


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> da hilft nur eins, du musst das nächste mal aus kleister und rauhfasertapete in strapsen helme basteln


----------



## Smash81 (19. März 2010)

so,gehen erstmal knacken! bis morgen


----------



## DrFroop (19. März 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> so,gehen erstmal knacken! bis morgen


----------



## der stimp (19. März 2010)

guts nächtle euch *winke*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> das ist kein sprung das ist klatsch und schepper


 
Soll ich dir mal den Keiler mal quer über´n Nacken zieh´n ... is für das 1. Mal besser als was manche hier nach 1-2 Jahren abziehen also, wenn du meinst, du musst dich darüber lustig machen, mach das wenn ich vor dir steh


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

moin


----------



## Smash81 (20. März 2010)

moin moin! Naa schon wer wach??????????


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

moin moin.
wetter doof.muskelkater auwa.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal den Keiler mal quer über´n Nacken zieh´n ... is für das 1. Mal besser als was manche hier nach 1-2 Jahren abziehen also, wenn du meinst, du musst dich darüber lustig machen, mach das wenn ich vor dir steh



ruhig brauner.......


----------



## MajuBiker (20. März 2010)

morgen.
schade das das wetter so doof ist würde so gerne den tag von gestern wiederholen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

wir auch......schniff


----------



## MajuBiker (20. März 2010)

wenn es im laufe auf den straßen fast trocken ist werde ich auch noch mal auf eine runde in die eile.


----------



## wasser 8 (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal den Keiler mal quer über´n Nacken zieh´n ... is für das 1. Mal besser als was manche hier nach 1-2 Jahren abziehen also, wenn du meinst, du musst dich darüber lustig machen, mach das wenn ich vor dir steh


 
meins du besser als mario nach 1-2 jahren fährt oh, ok dan ist es eine gute leisteung


----------



## tweetygogo (20. März 2010)

Feiern feiern feiern! Der Tweet Hardstyler ist wieder da! ohne schlarf und immer noch volllll drauf!
Also noch mal! Morgen ihr luschen(((^^:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (20. März 2010)

schön auf energie


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> meins du besser als mario nach 1-2 jahren fährt oh, ok dan ist es eine gute leisteung


 
Komm mir net mit solch halbseidenem Gequatsche, halt den Ball einfach ne Runde flacher ...


----------



## MajuBiker (20. März 2010)

meint ihr es ist in der eile oder in misburg fahrbar?
mich juckt es so in den beinen


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

wenns dich in den beinen juckt, entweder stelle merken und waschen, fallen aufstellen oder einfach mal kratzen... 
hey, waren meine kurbeln die angekommen sind


----------



## MajuBiker (20. März 2010)

schön schön.


----------



## tweetygogo (20. März 2010)

PARTYYYYYYYY aber nur mit Rock S........ nicht mit Monster!


----------



## Jooonnii (20. März 2010)

sooo endlich wirds mal warm hier  
Ferien sind auch endlich  
ma schaun wann ich das vereinsgelände mal auskundschaftle und guck ob ich da auch fahren kann  ansonsten siet die strecke in lehrte vom Zug aus auch nich doof aus  
ach ja GUTEN MORGÄÄÄHN


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

joa rock mal ordentlich das vereinsgelände  und ab geht die luzi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

ab in ne eile


----------



## Jooonnii (20. März 2010)

sobald da nciht mehr alles unter wasser steht


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

mädchen merkst du es noch guck ma raus.


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)




----------



## orbita-fx (20. März 2010)

moin, wer noch da


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

moin, 
wetter schlecht also alle hier  
ok, ausser marius und mauli, die, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, nach misburg zur bmx bahn wollten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbita-fx (20. März 2010)

wollte ich auch....bin aber wieder im dienst bis morgen früh 8 uhr... hoffentlich bleibts ruhig...


----------



## tweetygogo (20. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> wetter schlecht also alle hier
> ok, ausser marius und mauli, die, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, nach misburg zur bmx bahn wollten...



Ich glaube das ich für dienstag absagen muss


----------



## Jooonnii (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mädchen merkst du es noch guck ma raus.



hab ich und nu?


----------



## MajuBiker (20. März 2010)

ne bin nicht in misburg. basti ist mit seinem opa essen und ich fahre gleich mal in die eile und gucke mal wer oder was so da ist


----------



## tweetygogo (20. März 2010)

Wolltet ihr nicht in der eile Was neues baun?


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ich für dienstag absagen muss



vor etwas mehr als einem monat als der termin bekanntgegeben wurde, haben knapp 12 leute zugesagt das sie mit kommen. 
jetzt sind 3 die wohl fahren. 
alle anderen von denen sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar gedanken machen! 
danke euch jedenfalls für die rege teilnahme


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

Moinsen auch Na hier is ja wieder mal richtig bambule wa? Gleich erstmal dämpferfeder umlacken,so in schwarz sieht die langweilich aus,fährt ja jeder mit


----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

moin froopi


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin froopi



Moin Maja..öh..Majo


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> vor etwas mehr als einem monat als der termin bekanntgegeben wurde, haben knapp 12 leute zugesagt das sie mit kommen.
> jetzt sind 3 die wohl fahren.
> alle anderen von denen sollten sich vielleicht mal ein paar gedanken machen!
> danke euch jedenfalls für die rege teilnahme


 
Was ist am Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. März 2010)

da sollte eigentlich der tweet gang-gebangt werden  

...kunstradturnen in hamburg


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

Sööö,die Adapter und Feder is neu gelackt  Mal sehen wie das dann im ganzen wirkt


----------



## orbita-fx (20. März 2010)

na mein froop, wie wirkt es...?


----------



## orbita-fx (20. März 2010)

sorry, das ich einfac weg war, mußte einmal entgallen..


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> na mein froop, wie wirkt es...?




Moin Mike,joar das knallt schon ganz gut soweit aber muss erstmal abwarten bis der lack trocken ist und dann alles wieder einbauen..Sieht so aber schon hammer aus


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

So,Feder wieder drinne und Adapter sind auch feddisch


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

dämpfer is falsch rum drin


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> dämpfer is falsch rum drin



Ach was,nein..das Bild steht nur aufm Kopf..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

doofer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> doofer



Du bist immer so gut zu mir....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

kommste morgen eile hatten schon 3tage spass da.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

bis morgen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. März 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hab ich und nu?


alles trocken bzw.feucht guter grip alles fahrbar


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kommste morgen eile hatten schon 3tage spass da.



Mal sehen,wollten vielleicht in deister aber das is noch nich sicher.Ansonsten komm ich inne eile,klar doch 
Dann mal gut nacht und so..


----------



## DrFroop (20. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

umzug machen bis nachts um eins ist scheisändreck. 
aber morgen biken wird nett  

froop, krass geil geworden...


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

kuhkotige drecks doppelposts


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

moinsen schön


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2010)

So, alle wach werden und ab in Deister ... im Dreck suhlen angesagt.


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2010)

Dieses Shice Board is so assi geproggt, man ey, was machen die mit de janzen Werbegeldern?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

dauert alles voll lange


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2010)

*********, so früh schon raus?*








*Blick Richtung Deister*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *********, so früh schon raus?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voll verpennt die alte


----------



## tweetygogo (21. März 2010)

Morgen und so!


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

morgen ist montag  
moin tweet 
und moin fee 
die anderen sind ja abgehauen zur schlammschlacht in den deister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

ab in ne eile,nen bischen hüppen


----------



## DrFroop (21. März 2010)

Moinsen auch..wann schwimmt ihr denn richtung eile?


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

ich treff mich nachher u.a. noch mit jensi. mal sehen was wir machen, schtreetn oder dreckhügel hüppen. 
wetter könnte mal ne runde trockener werden. nieselt den ganzen morgen so vor sich hin...


----------



## DrFroop (21. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich treff mich nachher u.a. noch mit jensi. mal sehen was wir machen, schtreetn oder dreckhügel hüppen.
> wetter könnte mal ne runde trockener werden. nieselt den ganzen morgen so vor sich hin...



Dann lieber dreckhügel,Dotti will schmutzige dinge machen


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

dotti das alte luder... 
sobald jens sich meldet hat bekakel ich das mal mit ihm wegen dreckhügel hüppen.


----------



## DrFroop (21. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ab in ne eile,nen bischen hüppen



Wann eierst du denn los?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

yeahhhhh!sind gegen 13hundert da juhu juhu endlich dotti am start.


----------



## DrFroop (21. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> yeahhhhh!sind gegen 13hundert da juhu juhu endlich dotti am start.



Aber nich das dein stinker meine Dotti bespringt So,bis später dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2010)

*So, 1. Ausritt im Deister erledigt. Schlammschlacht und rumgezicke inkl. ... aba, det bekomme ma o noch inn Griff ...*


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

oi das nenn ich mal ne waschechte ferkelmaschine


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *So, 1. Ausritt im Deister erledigt. Schlammschlacht und rumgezicke inkl. ... aba, det bekomme ma o noch inn Griff ...*


pelle plus bike sah schlimmer aus hauptsache es hat gefallen


----------



## der stimp (21. März 2010)

joa, pelle selbst, auf jeden fall


----------



## Smash81 (22. März 2010)

moinsen! auf in die Eile,ne runde hüppen


----------



## Smash81 (22. März 2010)

moin stimp,na wie gehts der Kralle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

moin, 
joa, muss ja. ist schon besser als gestern. nur der kleine finger nicht... 

wann wollt ihr denn in die eile? 
ich muss nachher nochmal zum tweet und wollte mich später dann mit jensi (dem ossi von gestern) treffen. 
eigentlich stand schtreetn aufm plan, vielleicht kommen wir aber auch in die eile.


----------



## Smash81 (22. März 2010)

heute komme ich alleine,Diana muss leider wieder Arbeiten! Ich denke 13-14 hundert


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

schaut euch das mal bis zum ende an. 
echt krass was da aus so einem einfachen programm wie paint alles rausgeholt wird... 

.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU"]YouTube- How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT[/ame]


----------



## Smash81 (22. März 2010)

fahre jetzt los


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> schaut euch das mal bis zum ende an.
> echt krass was da aus so einem einfachen programm wie paint alles rausgeholt wird...
> 
> .
> YouTube- How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT



He is an ****ing genius!


----------



## bastis (22. März 2010)

mahlzeit ihr lieben na alles schöööön?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. März 2010)

Also morgen um 11 uhr am Bahnhof da wie wo immer!?


----------



## bastis (22. März 2010)

@ tweet 

habe bremsleitungen gekürzt, können wa eventuel mal guggen ob wa die tage mal luft rausmachen? 

und meine gabel ma anguggen! die hat irgendwo spiel!


----------



## tweetygogo (22. März 2010)

Können wir machen! Freitag!


----------



## bastis (22. März 2010)

öh freitag ist mies glaube ich.. eventuell donnerstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. März 2010)

Dann Aber erst ab 17uhr!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. März 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Also morgen um 11 uhr am Bahnhof da wie wo immer!?



hallo leut, was macht ihr morgen denn


----------



## bastis (22. März 2010)

@ tweet

das ist perfekt, muss sowieso bis halb fünfarbeiten danach komme ich dann kurz rum  danke
@kalaschnikov

was willste den machen, scheiss wetter alles nass und so ne! nein scherz habe leider spätschicht


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> hallo leut, was macht ihr morgen denn



härdenausflug nach hamburg in die ipunkt halle...


----------



## DrFroop (22. März 2010)

Mario`? Bilders????


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

ja, alter mann ist doch kein d-zug... 
ich bin grad in der küche, happi braten für morgen. 
hab die bilder aber nicht vergessen. keine sorge


----------



## DrFroop (22. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja, alter mann ist doch kein d-zug...
> ich bin grad in der küche, happi braten für morgen.
> hab die bilder aber nicht vergessen. keine sorge



Alles klar...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja, alter mann ist doch kein d-zug...
> ich bin grad in der küche, happi braten für morgen.
> hab die bilder aber nicht vergessen. keine sorge



Bring noch mal ersatz Pedalen mit!


----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

? brauchst du noch welche? 

ah, jensi und ich treffen uns um 11.05 am infopoint. 
die anderen können auch noch ein wenig später kommen; der zug fährt erst um 11.40 ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. März 2010)

froopi, bilder sind in arbeit. abhol link schick ich dir dann gleich rum. 
dauert sicher erstmal wieder ne kleine ewigkeit ehe die sachen hochgeladen sind.


----------



## tweetygogo (23. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ? brauchst du noch welche?
> 
> ah, jensi und ich treffen uns um 11.05 am infopoint.
> die anderen können auch noch ein wenig später kommen; der zug fährt erst um 11.40 ab.



Wenn meine brechen sollten!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. März 2010)

Bin auch um 11uhr da!!


----------



## Smash81 (23. März 2010)

Kommt irgendwer morgen in die Eile


----------



## DrFroop (23. März 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwer morgen in die Eile



Muss ich mal guggn ob ich das noch schaffe,wenn dann aber erst ab 13uhr


----------



## der stimp (24. März 2010)

ich werd vorbeischauen, kann nur noch nicht sagen wann (warte auf den hermes mann der tolle biketeile bringt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (24. März 2010)

mahlzeit, alles schick feierabend endlich


----------



## der stimp (24. März 2010)

jop, endlich wieder in heimischen gefilden... 
die ipunkt halle ist aber echt ein besuch wert. alles ist sauber und gepflegt. 
die rampen rocken und die leute die da fahren sind echt ganz kuhl drauf  
ich seh zu die bilder von heute morgen oder übermorgen hochgeladen zu haben.


----------



## wasser 8 (24. März 2010)

so erst in die eile und dann deister


----------



## Smash81 (24. März 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> so erst in die eile und dann deister



Ja und morgen anders herum!


----------



## MajuBiker (24. März 2010)

fahre gleich in die eile.


----------



## Smash81 (24. März 2010)

ich komme so gegen 14 hundert in ne Eile


----------



## MajuBiker (25. März 2010)

haaaaallo?
ist da wer?


----------



## der stimp (25. März 2010)

moin


----------



## wasser 8 (25. März 2010)

so fahre um 14.00 uhr in deister hat noch wer lust ?????


----------



## der stimp (25. März 2010)

deister ist ncihts für dreckhügel hüpper. 
wir machen nachher unsere eigene party, mit black-jack und nutten und street biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (25. März 2010)

gut wenn keiner lust hat 
mache ich heute mal ne pause und lase meine schulter wieder verheilen
bis die tage.


----------



## bastis (25. März 2010)

@ tweet morgen kann ich doch nicht kommen! muss weg, mein chef will mich mitnehmen an die ostsee leider sehr spontan aba hilfreich für mich

@ mario aus diesem grund hoiffe ich du bist mir nicht böhse wenn wir uns montag treffen!


----------



## der stimp (25. März 2010)

bastis, kein ding, passt schon. hast heut aber ne ordentliche bastelrunde mit schmutzigen spielchen verpasst 

die anderen haben nen ganzen tag streeten verpasst. 
aua und mein handgelenk ist angeschwollen wie ein schwamm. hätte nach dem sturz neulich doch noch ein paar tage länger die finger still halten sollen


----------



## tweetygogo (26. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bastis, kein ding, passt schon. hast heut aber ne ordentliche bastelrunde mit schmutzigen spielchen verpasst
> 
> die anderen haben nen ganzen tag streeten verpasst.
> aua und mein handgelenk ist angeschwollen wie ein schwamm. hätte nach dem sturz neulich doch noch ein paar tage länger die finger still halten sollen



Wie ist die Gabel nun??


----------



## der stimp (26. März 2010)

hatte sie gestern nicht mehr eingebaut; wäre sonst mit biken zu spät geworden. 
werd sie heute ins kona bauen, kann sie aber erst im neuen monat testen weil ich noch keine laufräder am start hab.


----------



## Smash81 (26. März 2010)

Moinsen!
Wer issn heute alles,in ne Eile?


----------



## der stimp (26. März 2010)

wäre mal ne idee wert. wann willst denn hin?
bei mir liegt zuvor noch ne runde bikeschrauben und aufräumen an.


----------



## MajuBiker (26. März 2010)

joa ich glaube ich werde auch noch auf eine runde in die eile kommen!


----------



## der stimp (26. März 2010)

tweet, die gabel leckt auf der seite mit luft/feder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. März 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, die gabel leckt auf der seite mit luft/feder



Ist doch schön dann lass dir doch heute ein lecken im Bett 
Ist ok so wie es ist! die muss dicht sein! fahr sie erst mal!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. März 2010)

Na heute alle schön NASSSSSS geworden 
Ich nicht


----------



## der stimp (26. März 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ist ok so wie es ist!



seh ich nicht so das es ok ist das mir das öl entgegenkommt beim springen...


----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2010)

So, ... Deister heute wer dabei?


----------



## tweetygogo (28. März 2010)

Es macht mal wieder Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii von oben! wollte auch in den Deister, werde aber heute in die Yard fahren! kommt noch einer mit??


----------



## tweetygogo (28. März 2010)

Aufstehen ihr LUSCHENNNNNNNN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. März 2010)

Wat? Schau raus, blauer Himmel und die Vögel zwitschern ...


----------



## der stimp (28. März 2010)

tweet, wetter ist klasse!!! 
hast du noch nen 24" tabletop bei dir rumfliegen den ich ne woche als übergangslösung mal haben kann?


----------



## MajuBiker (28. März 2010)

seeeehr wenig los die letzten tage hier..


----------



## silence-Floppi (28. März 2010)

puhh...10seiten ibc is fast zu viel zum lesen....wie viel ihr schreibgt = )

basti halt den ball flach  = )

so...noch 2wochen und dann bin ich wieder zu hause.....ich vermiss mein bike aber ich habe hier guten ersatz...nur leider keinen der mit mir in die berge faehrt...

drogen und alk tun ihr uebriges.....maan ich will hier eig. nich mehr weg, aber ich vermiss die haerde und mama und papa = )

maaaario....schnapp dir pelle und micha und komm runter = )

sehen uns bal wieder!! hab euch alle lieb = )


----------



## Jooonnii (28. März 2010)

hey jo alles klar bei euch???
oh man noch nciht aufm bike gesessen -.- megaa ätend
nur am lernen.... und ihr? alle unterwegs oder wie??


----------



## HangLoose (28. März 2010)

@Felix:

Hey Du lebst!  Und das wohl auch net schlecht! Weitermachen! Spanien ist soooo toll!
Bin dann mal wech! hehe! Ich war heute mal wieder im Deister unterwegs! Ich rocke!

Hab Spaß! Meinen Segen hast Du! Freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen! Hasta luego hombre!


----------



## der stimp (28. März 2010)

hey felix, ist ja lustig, grad heute haben pelle und ich noch an dich gedacht. 

@jooonnii - tja, das nennt man wohl mal gepfelgt "pech gehabt" 
aber du wirst sicher auch noch zum biken kommen...


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)

So, das Miststück wurde gestern "eingeritten" ... 

Kettenführung ist mal voll Panne, so dass ich ca. 15-20 mal die ******** wieder drauf packen musste. Denke mal, dass dies am Fehlerhaften Einbau liegt. Ansonsten passt der Hobel mal voll ...





Hier das neueste Projekt, was bis Ende der Woche "fahrbereit" sein wird ... also, wer eine 135x12mm Nabe rum liegen hat -> MELDEN!!!


----------



## bastis (29. März 2010)

schönes ding! 

ansonsten mal gutäääänd morgen alle zusamm!


----------



## der stimp (29. März 2010)

micha, frag doch mal julian nach ner nabe. 

bastis, wann wolltest du denn heut zum tweet? ich komm dann auch rum. 

moin härde und alle anderen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (29. März 2010)

ja mario ich muss gleich zur arbeit.. ich wollte das irgendwie auf mittwoch verschieben und dann bischen biken wenn schönes wetter ist weil ich mittwoch frei habe!


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)

Hab nun ca. 6 Bikeläden angerufen, keiner hat sowas auch nur ansatzweise in bezahlbarer Form vorliegen ... Juls muss ich mal schauen, ich glaub er beginnt heut sein Prkt.


----------



## MajuBiker (29. März 2010)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hab nun ca. 6 Bikeläden angerufen, keiner hat sowas auch nur ansatzweise in bezahlbarer Form vorliegen ... Juls muss ich mal schauen, ich glaub er beginnt heut sein Prkt.



iss ja auch ne bescheuerte achse


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

wo sind denn die lrs die da dran waren?


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)

MOA, ... ??? Was is an der Achse bescheuert, fährst die ja selber  ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

nee hab nochmal geschaut hab 135 mal 10


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)

hehe, siehste ... 

Brauch morgen mal 20,-Euro ... wer hat was am Start ...?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

hab ja schraubachse du steckachse hatte ich ja janz vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hab ja schraubachse du steckachse hatte ich ja janz vergessen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

find die einbaubreite trotzdem doof gibs ganz schlecht was wie bei demo und norco.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2010)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

na warte wenn ich dich kriege......


----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. März 2010)

bin weg.dud machen fein grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (29. März 2010)

Hallöle auch mal wieder... Alles frisch bei euch? Kann leider im mom nich so biken wegen arbeiten


----------



## der stimp (30. März 2010)

hey felix, schau was der stimp hier für dich ausgegraben hat  

.[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmNSEbgt1Dg"]YouTube- Malvina Reynolds - Little Boxes (Full Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 130915 (30. März 2010)

moinsen schön 

kommt jemand mit raus spielen?


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2010)

Moin, shit ... brauch ne 36er Felge, hat da jemand was da?


----------



## Smash81 (30. März 2010)

Gibts bei Uns nicht!!!!!!!


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

Kommt heute wer in die eile????


----------



## der stimp (30. März 2010)

joa, ich werd nachher wohl noch mal in der eile rumkommen
kann dann nur nicht sooo lange. muss gegen 15.30 wieder nen schuh machen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (30. März 2010)

fahren gleich los


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

der förster war ebend in der eile


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

er sagt das wir zuweit in den wald rein gehen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (30. März 2010)

ok, ums mal etwas konkreter zu machen: 
die rechte line mit den 3 doubles stösst im mom wohl auf plötzliches unverständniss.


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

guten tag mal alle zusammen.. maßrio haste mitwoch oder donnerstag mal zeit???? jenachdem wann geld drauf ist!


----------



## der stimp (30. März 2010)

moin, 
do ist ganz schlecht. dann entweder mi. oder fr. oder sowas in der richtgung. 
wie siehts bei dir am we mit biken aus? zeit?


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

also freitag ab halb fümf hätte ich zeit freüher nicht wollte donnerstag ne sause in den deister machen wenn es einigermassen trocken bleibt!  dann lass uns lieber freitag auf jeden treffen nach meiner arbeit weil ich nicht glaube das mittwoch schon money drauf iost


----------



## der stimp (30. März 2010)

joa, kein ding. 
und kannst ja mal schauen was bei dir so am we geht.


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

am weekend sa so spät schicht


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

juhu bin das gap gesprungen


----------



## gtjustin (30. März 2010)

wer kommt  morgen in die eile???????????


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

abend.. wer da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2010)

jop


----------



## bastis (30. März 2010)

alles klärchen bei dir?


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

moin ihr eulen


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

öi iss ja noch einer wach


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

grad wieder zur tür rein  
war heut noch unterwegs, zombies spielen (brettspiel mit kleinen figuren, bei dem man in ner stadt unterwegs ist und versucht zu überleben. oder halt zombies kalt macht)


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

lol ihr wusstet nicht was ihr tut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

klaaar, mit meiner pumpgun karte hab ich ordentlich abgeräumt...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (31. März 2010)

moinsen


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Smash81 (31. März 2010)

Moinsen,heute Eile? Hammer Wetter


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

hab grad die handwerker hier. leitungen neu machen. 
weiss noch nicht wie lang es dauert. eile hätt ich bock drauf, hatte aber tweet schon gesagt das ich mit ihm zum nord-ost bad fahre wenn die hier bei zeiten fertig werden...


----------



## Smash81 (31. März 2010)

Ok! Vieleicht sieht man sich später,noch bei Tom


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

ich hoffe ja generell das die nicht sooo lange brauchen. kann mir besseres vorstellen als den ganzen tag die bude voller handwerker zu haben. 
also abends bei thomas bin ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Smash81 (31. März 2010)

sauber Kalle!!!!!!!


----------



## gtjustin (31. März 2010)

guten morgen leute


----------



## gtjustin (31. März 2010)

morgen leute wer kommt den heute in die eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (31. März 2010)

fahre jetzt ine Eile!


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

tschau


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

mädelz ist grab weg vom parkplazt niens. pass hoch??


----------



## der stimp (31. März 2010)

ich glaub grabweg ist dicht


----------



## bastis (31. März 2010)

ja man weiss es nicht genau!


----------



## gtjustin (31. März 2010)

guten abend meine damen und herrn wer kommt den morgen in die eile


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2010)

Hi, mal schaun ... wenn es trocken bleibt sicherlich


----------



## gtjustin (31. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, mal schaun ... wenn es trocken bleibt sicherlich


ich werde da sein


----------



## orbita-fx (1. April 2010)

moin,
 morgen, freitag den 2.4. um 11 aufm parkplatz am waldkater.......
wer lust hat.....

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. April 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> moin,
> morgen, freitag den 2.4. um 11 aufm parkplatz am waldkater.......
> wer lust hat.....
> 
> grüße



juhu juhu wir sind dabei.onkel p kommt auch noch mit wirds schön lustig.


----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

moin moin, fahre gleich los in die eile
wer kommt den noch


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. April 2010)

kommen gegen mittag


----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kommen gegen mittag


ok dann bis nancher


----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

Bin Nicht da((


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

wie?!?! bist nicht da??? tweet, du hast verpflichtungen gegenüber der härde (deiner zweiten familie).

ah, familie, kann sein das ich sonntag vormittag nicht kann - familie... 
stellt sich aber erst morgen im laufe des tages raus ob sie hoch kommen oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

mario kommst du heute????????


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

muss ich mal schauen. 
wollte ja später noch zu basti und petra in die südstadt. aber vorher kommt alfi vorbei. 
aber wenn, dann wirds auch erst um 14h rum was mit mir


----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wie?!?! bist nicht da??? tweet, du hast verpflichtungen gegenüber der härde (deiner zweiten familie).
> 
> ah, familie, kann sein das ich sonntag vormittag nicht kann - familie...
> stellt sich aber erst morgen im laufe des tages raus ob sie hoch kommen oder nicht.



Alles ok!
Wann fahren wir zum Nord Ost Bad?


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

so deister fällt wohl heute aus  habe so ein scheis virus! mario du musst wissen ob wa uns morgen kurz treffen! oder heute bin in der südstadt! aba bin hoch ansteckend meinte der doc bis das antibiotika anschlägt also ca 2 tage gehe aba sonntag wieder arbeiten!


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

tweet, sieht nach regen aus. ich denke nord-ost bad könnnen wir knicken. 

bastis, lass uns lieber die tage treffen wenn du wieder fit bist


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

was geht den überhaupt am nord ost bad?

ok mario, ich meine ich bin schon krank aba für dich ist besser


----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

an alle eile ist platt


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

april april


----------



## MajuBiker (1. April 2010)

ja schade justin das musste aber noch mal üben wie man leute verarscht


----------



## Smash81 (1. April 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> ja schade justin das musste aber noch mal üben wie man leute verarscht



Aber sicher! Mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

smash bist du heute in der eile ich habe heute nachmitag frei bekommen und will biken


----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG
IN DER EILE IST ALLES PLATT!!


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

wasn bei euch abgeht :S


----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG
IN DER EILE IST ALLES PLATT!!


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

_*Plat(t)*_


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

na tweet, dann zeig mal an die bilder von der platte. 

aber ist doch schön wenn die stadt alles abgerissen hat, dann können wir da nen abendteuerspielplatz hin machen


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

ja oder ein freibad  wo wir dann Frei Baden können-...-


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

und darin können wir dann auch ganz heimlich und nebenbei den justin und den tweet drin versenken....


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

und tweet schwimmt dann vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

Dann können die ja nun endlich mal anfagen zu Bauen


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

mehr als der abriss der eile hat uns der erste april nicht zu bieten? 
 bissel knapp, findet ihr nicht?!?


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

lol habe ich auch eben daran gedacht, ob sich mein chef auch verarscht gefühlt hat als ich mich krank gemeldet habe


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)




----------



## tweetygogo (1. April 2010)

Noch mal an alle die Eile ist Platt!!!!


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

E(h)rlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

Und wieso genau ausgerechnet heute an diesem so denkwürdigen tage des ersten aprils anno 2010 ?


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

weil tweet heute zum scherzen aufgelegt ist ..


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> weil tweet heute zum scherzen aufgelegt ist ..



war aber ne laune nummer *abwink*


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

er versucht es schon die ganze zeit! irgendwie! und du froopy nix zu tun?


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> er versucht es schon die ganze zeit! irgendwie! und du froopy nix zu tun?



doch doch,war ja schon arbeiten,hab meine kurbels mal neu gelackt und sitz hier nun in leder und latex outfit und warte auf meine domina


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

ähm  ok.. so ich muss los tschau  

ich daref net arbeiten krank kriege kriese und langweile zu hause rum


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

bastis, ich hab nen telfon innnenzug für deine bremse und wenns dann immer noch so räudig bremst, bekommst nen anderen (längeren) hebel....


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

die bremse funzt eigentlich, nachdem ich mal den zug und die hülse gefetten habe geht die ab wie schmietz katze! nur laut also lieba breaklees fahren


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

brakeless gibt doch eigentlich nur beim freeriden den richtigen kick. 
alles andere ist kindergarten


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

ja stimmt .. dann verkaufe ich jetzt die bremsen vom fett und fahre in deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

das nenn ich mal wahren sportsgeist!!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

so leut ihr seit ja alle ganz munter am ersten april wie könnt ihr nur darüber scherze machen der bijan hat mich fast hops genommen. aber ich glaubs nicht!


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

morgen muss wer in deister sonst stirbt er  dach alfi man alles kla?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

fahr ich jetzt los und wen die eile wirklich platt is haben wir ein problem! die unwissen heit lässst mich nicht in ruhe!


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

muhahahahahhaha alfi man


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

Fährt morgen sonst noch wer in den deister?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Jap, morgen gehts in den Deister ... 

Zum Thema Eile Abriss ...

Wie doof muss man sein, sich der Presse zu präsentieren, dabei doof grinsen und schön über 70!!! Biker labern, welche sich ab und an in der Eile zum Biken treffen ... HALLO - wo waren da mal 70 Biker gleichzeitig am Start?Und, wohlgemerkt, ... wir reden hier nicht über einen "offiziell genehmigten" Spot sondern über ein geduldetes Bauwerk ... wo sich auch schon mal das eine oder andere Kind verletzt hat. In meinen Augen, wer dort die Presse hingeholt hat muss echt nix mehr merken ... nur Vollidioten am Start.


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

wann fahrt ihr und wer fährt?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung wer da noch so alles rum eiert, sicherlich die AT Elitäre Omnipräsenz ... *kreisch* ... ich gurke gegen 10.40 mit der Tram in Richtung Deister ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

wersn AT Elitäre Omnipräsenz????  von fisherhof? eventuell werde ich mich mit anschliessen muss mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Ja Fischerhof, ... aber wenn du die Rüsselseuche hast bleib mir bloss fern  ...


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

ein virus, in körper drin! wird schon nicht so schlimm werden, wie gesagt komme ja auch nur mit wenn es mir gut geht morgen !


----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

noch mal fahrt hin los eile ist platttttttttttttttt


----------



## bastis (1. April 2010)

aba wieso? nur wegen presse? der spot ist doch schon sooo lange da die stadt hat es tollerriert wieso jetzt weg machen alles?


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

oi oi, kaum lässt man euch mal ein paar stündchen unbeaufsichtigt und schon gehts rund im mixxahhh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (1. April 2010)

hey ho der floppi gibt laut = )
scheiss auf eile...kommt runter nach logroño...hier sind genug berge und nen rudimentärer dirt spielplatz = )
nee jetz mal ernsthaft....alles putt in die eile?

danke mario für das video!

hab auch noch ein geiles am start 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blKDfX6feX0"]YouTube- Kubrak - Ambush[/nomedia]


so und nu hasta luego ich muss feiern gehen !!!


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es wegen dem Artikel passiert ist, jedoch ist es "nach" dem Artikel passiert. Und den sollte man sich doch mal in Ruhe durchlesen, ... 
allein daran merkt man, dass dort mal wieder einige mit ner Profielneurose am Start waren ... Hurra die Zeitung ... toll ... niemand denkt auch nur 10m weiter.

Aso, Hobel fahrbereit ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. April 2010)

hey paps...dein hobel sieht richtig geil aus.....und ziemlich laufruhig...täuscht das bild oder is der lenkwinkel wirklich so flach??


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jap, morgen gehts in den Deister ...
> 
> Zum Thema Eile Abriss ...
> 
> Wie doof muss man sein, sich der Presse zu präsentieren, dabei doof grinsen und schön über 70!!! Biker labern, welche sich ab und an in der Eile zum Biken treffen ... HALLO - wo waren da mal 70 Biker gleichzeitig am Start?Und, wohlgemerkt, ... wir reden hier nicht über einen "offiziell genehmigten" Spot sondern über ein geduldetes Bauwerk ... wo sich auch schon mal das eine oder andere Kind verletzt hat. In meinen Augen, wer dort die Presse hingeholt hat muss echt nix mehr merken ... nur Vollidioten am Start.


 du hast es auf den punkt gebracht und auch ein dank an die leute die groß angefangen haben zu bauen!!!!!!!
wenn die stadt sagt es ist gut wir sollen ihn nur noch pflegen und ihn sauber halten und dan groß anzufangen zu bauen ist sehr schlau


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

die eilenriede wurde abgerissen. 
einzig genannte bgründung ist, die gefahr durch herab fallende äste von geschwächten bäumen. 
ich werde beim zuständigen vorstand eine erklährung verlangen und über lösungs vorschläge verhandeln. wenn es keine einsicht von der stadt gibt, ein gelände für biker in raum hannover zu errichten.  
wird es von nöten sein, das problem weiter zu publizieren mit zeitung und demonstration. 
die personen die im stadtrad bemächtigt sind für hannover etwas zu bewegen müssen erkennen, dass die mtb gemeinschafft viele menschen vertritt, welche von jung bis alt dem sport nachgehen, 

ein vorgehen wie, jenes im benther berg, deister, der glocksee oder jüngst der eilenriede führen zur verdrengung unseres geliebten sports. 

daher sollten wir mit aller macht druck aus üben, damit unser sport in hannover nicht ausstirbt oder verhasst wird. wenn ich, nicht mehr in der eile biken kann dann werde ich dort fahren, wo den leuten vor wut die galle platzt!

es ist zeit was richtiges auf die beine zu stellen!


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

mauli halt den rand. da wurd nichts grossartig gebaut.... 
und solang niemand bilder zeigt auf denen zu sehen ist das die eile platt ist, glaub ich es eh nicht. 
macht also für die kritiker unter uns also wenig sinn sich über das thema auszulassen (ausser ihr ward vorhin vor ort und wisst mit sicherheit was sache ist).


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

oki, mein post hat sich grad mit ak47´s meldung überschnitten beim schreiben. 
ändert dennoch nichts an meiner meinung das die leute die nicht vor ort waren auch nicht urteilen sollten über das was sein könnte.


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> mauli halt den rand. da wurd nichts grossartig gebaut....
> und solang niemand bilder zeigt auf denen zu sehen ist das die eile platt ist, glaub ich es eh nicht.
> macht also für die kritiker unter uns also wenig sinn sich über das thema auszulassen (ausser ihr ward vorhin vor ort und wisst mit sicherheit was sache ist).


 nein ich halte nicht meinen rand ich war heute dort und weiss wie es dort aussieht!!!!!!!!! und wenn du es nicht glaubst fahr hin! oder hau tweet an der hat bilder


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

im schädelspalter stehen dinge die aus dem konzept gerissen wurde da anschneinend nicht richtig zugehört wurde.  da ist
a: die 70 biker die in de eile fröhnen
und 
b: die strecken durch das unterholz  
problem sind jedoch verletzte kinder und der haftung für unfälle! ohne haftpflicht verzicht geht die stadt ein hohes risiko ein, geld zahlen zu müssen!


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> nein ich halte nicht meinen rand ich war heute dort und weiss wie es dort aussieht!!!!!!!!! und wenn du es nicht glaubst fahr hin! oder hau tweet an der hat bilder



mauli, da hast du mich schon zitiert und den zusammenhang wohl nciht richtig auf den schirm bekommen. mag aber auch sein das ich micht nicht klar genug geäussert habe. 
also, nochmal nur für dich schnucki, meine aussage schliesst diejenigen aus, die auch tatsächlich vor ort waren. 
kannst ja nochmal nachlesen  

so, und nu könn wir wieder mit dem mixxahhh spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (1. April 2010)

nochal für alle ich mauli smash usw. waren vor ortin der eile es ist platt wenn manche leute es nich glauben HINFAHREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> mauli, da hast du mich schon zitiert und den zusammenhang wohl nciht richtig auf den schirm bekommen. mag aber auch sein das ich micht nicht klar genug geäussert habe.
> also, nochmal nur für dich schnucki, meine aussage schliesst diejenigen aus, die auch tatsächlich vor ort waren.
> kannst ja nochmal nachlesen
> 
> so, und nu könn wir wieder mit dem mixxahhh spielen


 danke mein hase für diese erleuterung ist schon gut ich bin realschüler ich denke langsam


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

sonlange es nicht waldorfschule ist.... 
jensi und ich haben neulich ein paar leute auf der grossen wiese bei der eile gesehen, wir konnten es nicht ausschliessen das die ihre namen tanzen können.


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> nochal für alle ich maulie smash usw. waren vor ortin der eile es ist platt wenn manche leute es nich glauben HINFAHREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 jetzt werde ich als mauli schon so geschrieben


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> im schädelspalter stehen dinge die aus dem konzept gerissen wurde da anschneinend nicht richtig zugehört wurde. da ist
> a: die 70 biker die in de eile fröhnen
> und
> b: die strecken durch das unterholz
> problem sind jedoch verletzte kinder und der haftung für unfälle! ohne haftpflicht verzicht geht die stadt ein hohes risiko ein, geld zahlen zu müssen!


 aber irgentwer muss denen das doch gesagt haben die dichten sich das doch nicht aus dem gehirn fals sie eins haben


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

Also ich denk mal,da es ja bis lang keine aussagekräftigen bilder gibt über Spot 51..öhm..Eile,das ich da morgen mal hin fahre und welche mache -FALLS es wirklich so ist wie hier beschrieben wird/wurde..wie auch immer


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Also ich denk mal,da es ja bis lang keine aussagekräftigen bilder gibt über Spot 51..öhm..Eile,das ich da morgen mal hin fahre und welche mache -FALLS es wirklich so ist wie hier beschrieben wird/wurde..wie auch immer


 ruf tweet an der soll dir die bilder schiken smash hat auch welche und samstag in der haz


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> aber irgentwer muss denen das doch gesagt haben die dichten sich das doch nicht aus dem gehirn fals sie eins haben



Willkommen in der welt der Presse!! Wahrheit und Wahrheit sind 2 baustellen....


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

froop es ist tatsächlich so wie beschrieben habs auch für ein aprilscherz gehalten. 
ist aber war.  ich bin in die eile gefahren da ich, wie auf heissen kohlen gesessen habe. das böse gefühl hat sich bestätigt. es wurde alles abgerissen und platt gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

richtig es ist kein scherz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wenn das nicht stimmt bekommt ihr mein keiler!!!!!! überzeugt euch das???


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

ach komm, die bude mit all den "sollbruchstellen" die will doch eh keiner...


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

genau deshalb ja, ne den will keiner den kann sich kaum einer leisten!
ich habe ja oma und opa


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

naja, du bist schüler und kannst ihn dir leisten. 
sooo teuer kann er dann ja auch nicht sein  
oder meinst du mit "leisten" die reparaturkosten für die sollbruchstellen? 
warum ist tweet bei dem thema eigentlich grad so ruhig und zurückhaltend?!?  

ok, genug gescherzt, nu wird wieder im mixxahhh gespielt...


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

keine ahnung nein nicht mit dem mixa sondern
5 gegen willi


----------



## der stimp (1. April 2010)

soso, damit verbringst du also deine abende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> froop es ist tatsächlich so wie beschrieben habs auch für ein aprilscherz gehalten.
> ist aber war.  ich bin in die eile gefahren da ich, wie auf heissen kohlen gesessen habe. das böse gefühl hat sich bestätigt. es wurde alles abgerissen und platt gemacht.




...und im deister gibs keine seilbahn die einen hocheiert...


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> soso, damit verbringst du also deine abende...


 natürlich
kann ja nicht immer nur biken und auf die welpen aufpassen


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> keine ahnung nein nicht mit dem mixa sondern
> 5 gegen willi



Mauli..nimm dir nen gummihandschuh,ein geschirrhandtuch und ne socke..damit kannste dir die perfekte "5-gegen-willi-hilfe" basteln


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ruf tweet an der soll dir die bilder schiken smash hat auch welche und samstag in der haz



In der HAZ?? Wieso das denn?


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

Na logen, nun in der HAZ sich über die Stadt aufregen, Leutz ... ich fass es einfach nicht wie blauäugig hier das Denken so läuft ... tztzz


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na logen, nun in der HAZ sich über die Stadt aufregen, Leutz ... ich fass es einfach nicht wie blauäugig hier das Denken so läuft ... tztzz




mh


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na logen, nun in der HAZ sich über die Stadt aufregen, Leutz ... ich fass es einfach nicht wie blauäugig hier das Denken so läuft ... tztzz



Ähm..ja. Ich sach da nix mehr zu


----------



## wasser 8 (1. April 2010)

ich sag dazu auch nichts war nicht meine idee


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> ich sag dazu auch nichts war nicht meine idee



verstehe ich das jetzt richtig,das es am sa in haz nen artikel über den abriss da gibt oder wie ?  wenn ja,nimmt ja formen an wie das mit dem deister..


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ... wenn ja,nimmt ja formen an wie das mit dem deister.



Und, was hat es gebracht ausser das fast alle Trails kaputt gemacht wurden?

So Leutz, macht was ... wir sehn uns morgen im Deister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> *Und, was hat es gebracht ausser das fast alle Trails kaputt gemacht wurden*?
> 
> So Leutz, macht was ... wir sehn uns morgen im Deister.



DAS meinte ich ja damit auch..es bringt nix außer weiteren ärger und stress mit den leuten...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. April 2010)

irgendein pans hat bei mama rumjejammert mama mama eile is kaputt und mama kein plan von nix hat bei der haz angerufen.so.typ kommt von der haz labbert rum hat ein paar fotos gemacht die pansen fotografiert und is ohne was zu sagen ab gehauen.hat uns erwachsenen nicht mal gefragt wie das alles zu stande gekommen ist hat sich überhaupt nicht dafür interessiert irgendwelche intergrund infos zu bekommen.toller jurnaliest.die mama da nur am rum plärren mein sohn kann nicht mehr fahren bla bla bla.undes war einer von denjeniegen die nich ma ne schippe in die hand nehem und mit helfen.punkt.


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> irgendein pans hat bei mama rumjejammert mama mama eile is kaputt und mama kein plan von nix hat bei der haz angerufen.so.typ kommt von der haz labbert rum hat ein paar fotos gemacht die pansen fotografiert und is ohne was zu sagen ab gehauen.hat uns erwachsenen nicht mal gefragt wie das alles zu stande gekommen ist hat sich überhaupt nicht dafür interessiert irgendwelche intergrund infos zu bekommen.toller jurnaliest.die mama da nur am rum plärren mein sohn kann nicht mehr fahren bla bla bla.undes war einer von denjeniegen die nich ma ne schippe in die hand nehem und mit helfen.punkt.



ahja..dann mal abwarten was dabei rauskommen wird,doch ich denke mal,nix gutes..


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. April 2010)

so gehn jetzt schlafen.bis morgen schnauze voll für heute.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

jungs hat keiner von euch den drang was zu machen oder vorschläge zu bringen wie wir ein gelände verwircklichen sollten? is es nicht wichtig darüber mal nach zu denken und zu diskutieren.


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> jungs hat keiner von euch den drang was zu machen oder vorschläge zu bringen wie wir ein gelände verwircklichen sollten? is es nicht wichtig darüber mal nach zu denken und zu diskutieren.



Was sollen wir denn WO machen? Eile is wohl so platt wie dresden 1945 und da wieder bauen können wir vorerst vergessen -das würde keine 48std stehen blieben..Mit der Stadt reden? Das kann dauern bis man da nen termin bekommt und bis wir einen legalen platz bekommen wo wir bauen dürfen,is der sommer wieder zu ende. Aber wer weiß was sich noch ergibt nach ostern -immerhin is da jesus auch von den toten wieder auferstanden


----------



## DrFroop (1. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so gehn jetzt schlafen.bis morgen schnauze voll für heute.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. April 2010)

ok gute nacht euch allen, mütze schlaf is gut. ich mach mir morgen auch noch mal gedanken wie es weiter gehen kann


----------



## wasser 8 (2. April 2010)

gute nacht bis morgen im deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. April 2010)

wasser 8 schrieb:


> gute nacht bis morgen im deister


Viel spaß da oben... Ich glaub,ich verkauf mein bike und hol mir nen skateboard...


----------



## der stimp (2. April 2010)

kuhl, obs auch schmutz und bergab rollbretter gibt? 

was ich halt nicht so nachvollziehen kann ist die tatsache das die vom grünflächenamt neulich gesagt haben das es so wies ist alles fein ist und keinen grund zu beanstandung gibt. 
klar hat der förster das letzte wort.... 

naja, wie auch immer, ich knüll mich auch erstmal in mein bettchen und les noch ne runde. 
guts nächtle euch da draussen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. April 2010)

moinsen 

uuuffffstähn wetter wird hammer.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> jungs hat keiner von euch den drang was zu machen oder vorschläge zu bringen wie wir ein gelände verwircklichen sollten? is es nicht wichtig darüber mal nach zu denken und zu diskutieren.



Moin Alfred, sicherlich sind Ideen vorhanden jedoch fehlt in unserer illustren Härde die Führung, welche sich auch nachhaltig damit beschäftigen kann. Mit "kann" ist Zeit sowie die berufliche Situation gemeint.

Ebenso hätte dies dann einen etwas "faden" Beigeschmack, dass es wieder nur denen erlaubt ist zu bauen, (um) zu bauen und zu fahren, welche sich auch mit dem "Projekt" identifizieren usw. ... diese Situation ist doch schon gegeben gewesen, wenn die Rookies angefangen haben, eine Line in der Eile ihren Ideen nach zu verwirklichen. Wer hat gemeckert, genau - wir, welche dort seit 1 Jahr gebaut haben und auch mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich besitzen. Was also glaubst du passiert, wenn dort auch nur Ansatzweise eine Führungsebene regiert? 

Ebenso ´verwundert es mich, dass es TBE als e.V. immer noch nicht geschissen bekommen hat, eine Strecke "NACH" dem Kaliberg zu realisieren. Eventuell kann Bijan sich ja dazu äussern. Was mich etwas verwundert ist, dass ich ihn selber kaum noch in der Eile fahren oder bauen gesehen habe, jedoch erst vorgestern im Schädelspalter wieder erkannt habe. Lags an der Presse? 

Wie dem auch sei, ... wenn es net mal ein e.V. geschissen bekommt, eine legale Strecke zu realisieren - und, du bist dort auch Mit Glied oder? - wie soll dann die Härde, als eine lose Ansammlung von Bikern, einen legalen Spot umsetzen?

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr schon mit 2-3 Leuten Gedanken gemacht, so etwas zu schaffen, inkl. einem Konzept was bisher jedoch noch nicht umgesetzt wurde. Ergo, sofern du einen Mitstreiter suchst, bin ich gerne bereit dort mit zu wirken doch bevor ich mir sowas ans Bein binde sollte man sich mal in Ruhe hinsetzen, die Situation analysieren, die letzten Jahre rekapitulieren lassen und begangene Fehler versuchen zu vermeiden.

So, jetzt noch nen Kaffee und dann ab in den Deister, ... Sport macht frei


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin Alfred, sicherlich sind Ideen vorhanden jedoch fehlt in unserer illustren Härde die Führung, welche sich auch nachhaltig damit beschäftigen kann. Mit "kann" ist Zeit sowie die berufliche Situation gemeint.
> 
> Ebenso hätte dies dann einen etwas "faden" Beigeschmack, dass es wieder nur denen erlaubt ist zu bauen, (um) zu bauen und zu fahren, welche sich auch mit dem "Projekt" identifizieren usw. ... diese Situation ist doch schon gegeben gewesen, wenn die Rookies angefangen haben, eine Line in der Eile ihren Ideen nach zu verwirklichen. Wer hat gemeckert, genau - wir, welche dort seit 1 Jahr gebaut haben und auch mehr Erfahrung in dem Bereich besitzen. Was also glaubst du passiert, wenn dort auch nur Ansatzweise eine Führungsebene regiert?
> 
> ...



hammer wollt ich auch sagen du kannst dich besser ausdrücken wäre mal wieder zeit für brainstorming....


----------



## wasser 8 (2. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> kuhl, obs auch schmutz und bergab rollbretter gibt?
> 
> was ich halt nicht so nachvollziehen kann ist die tatsache das die vom grünflächenamt neulich gesagt haben das es so wies ist alles fein ist und keinen grund zu beanstandung gibt.
> klar hat der förster das letzte wort....
> ...


 genau darum sind wir ja so wütent erst sagen es ist alles in ordnung und dann alles abreisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

so guten morgen, werde jetzt auch frühstücken und dann ab zum bismark und weiter ....


----------



## RidingWebster (2. April 2010)

Moin,

SCHNAUZE voll von diese Stadt, ich kann es gar nicht fassen. Was kommt als nächstes? Bike verbot innerhalb der Stadt (etwas weit her geholt, aber bin so stinkig).

nun sollten sich wirklich ein paar Leute zusammen setzen und was ist eig. mit den Gewohnheitsrecht? Das kann die Stadt auch nicht einfach ignorieren oder kann sie? Naja kann sie bestimmt wenn sie will (noch mehr HASS in mir steigt auf) SCHEISS Rentner, die an der Macht sind und nur wandern gehen!!!

So dann werd ich bald wieder nen illegalen Sport betreiben, bringt hier ja eh nix, ob legal oder illegal, die gearschten sind immer die Sportler.


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2010)

Wir können ja so lange in Hemmingen fahren!
Könnten da auch bauen, muss aber erst mit den von der Stadt reden! also noch nicht Bauen.


----------



## MajuBiker (2. April 2010)

moin.
hemmingen ist am arsch der welt!


----------



## Deleted 92194 (2. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ebenso ´verwundert es mich, dass es TBE als e.V. immer noch nicht geschissen bekommen hat, eine Strecke "NACH" dem Kaliberg zu realisieren. Eventuell kann Bijan sich ja dazu äussern. Was mich etwas verwundert ist, dass ich ihn selber kaum noch in der Eile fahren oder bauen gesehen habe, jedoch erst vorgestern im Schädelspalter wieder erkannt habe. Lags an der Presse?



Moin - habe mit Bijan schon länger nicht mehr gesprochen - nur denke ich, dass er gar nicht mehr irgendetwas macht, da die Kritiken (zu Recht oder nicht) an seinen Veranstaltungen ihn wohl extrem demotiviert haben. Aber wenn einer etwas auf die Beine stellen könnte, dann eben er ....

Gruß

Mega


----------



## DrFroop (2. April 2010)

*Moin auch die Damen...

Ich werd mich gleich mal aufmachen in richtung front und mir mal das ganze ansehen 
*


----------



## der stimp (2. April 2010)

froopi, wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## MajuBiker (2. April 2010)

soo ich war gerade da!
ich rate keinem hin zu fahren! es ist ein trauerspielt. ALLES ist kaputt(
ich schäme mich deutscher zu sein weil nur in deutschland sowelche gestörten opfer rumlaufen und es sich erlauben kindern und erwachsenen einen so gliebten spot zu nehmen!!
ich war mit meinem vater dort er hat sich auch total aufgeregt und wird uns unterstützen!
wir können das nicht einfach so hinnehmen das sich die stadt so plötzlich überlegt alles weg zu reißen. echt seeehr traurig sowas!!


----------



## Deleted 92194 (2. April 2010)

Moin,

war eben auch da und habe mir das  angesehen.....
traurig traurig....

Würde gerne etwas dagegen unternehmen, wer Interesse hat bitte PN.

Gruß

Mega


----------



## der stimp (2. April 2010)

froop und ich waren auch eben da. 
justin hat uns die nummer gegeben die der förster ihm neulich angesagt hat. 
am di. ruft froop da mal an und horcht was bei denen überhaupt der ausschlaggebende punkt für den abriss war. 
vielleicht gibt es ja eine friedliche lösung die durch funktionierende kommunikation in den griff zu bekommen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. April 2010)

Bilder von der Zerstörung kommen gleich in meinem Profil,doch um schon mal vorab einen kleinen Eindruck zu hinterlassen,hier eins vom Berg aus gemacht..


----------



## DrFroop (2. April 2010)

*So,Bilder sind im Profil! *


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

Also wenn wer etwas unternehmen will, ich bin dabei einfach mal anschreiben! 

wir waren eben nach unser deister tour dort und es fangen schon wieder leute an dort zu bauen ohne namen zu nennen das ist quatsch und den leuten die dort öfter fahren gegenüber unfair weil es sicher nur probleme bereiten wird!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2010)

Endlich mal sauber da!^^


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

ja tweet sorry das ich dir nicht geglaubt habe aba 1. april ne ich dachte das wäre ein schwerz


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2010)

So ist das nun mal!
Können uns ja nun dort ne Rennrad bahn bauen! oder wir machen da ein massen Grab raus für ...........!


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

für stadtbeamte lööööl oder wir gehen jetzt immer streeten kröpke bis die stadt sagt wir dürfen wieder dahin


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

____________________________
                                  Hat jemand ne 180mm gabel      
                                  abzugeben doppelbr. oder si.cr.??
                                  ____________________________


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2010)

Wir können ja mal alle zusammen ins Rathaus rein gehen mit Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (2. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal alle zusammen ins Rathaus rein gehen mit Bike!



Ich denke mal,konstruktive vorschläge bringen uns eher weiter als so ne randale-mop-nummer...
Ich ruf am dienstag erstmal diesen typen da an,der das angeordnet hat und dann sehn wir ja was sache ist.


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2010)

@bastis, eine SC Bomber 66RC


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

@ kona_trail die hat 150mm- 170 mm intern einstellbar weil doch heute das gesprächstehma war ne.. was willste den für das stück haben?


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2010)

222,-Euro


----------



## bastis (2. April 2010)

puhhh da muss ich mal schauen was ich für meine 55r noch bekomme und mir das dann durch den kopf gehen lassen okay


----------



## [email protected] (2. April 2010)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (3. April 2010)

moin


----------



## gtjustin (3. April 2010)

keiner da


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

doch, moin ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. April 2010)

moin


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

Hungäär ... irgendwer heute im Deister, oder morgen?


----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

Oster Feuer heute!


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

Wann und wo, Ricklinger Teiche?


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

*Moin auch..*gäähn**


----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

Ja am Teich!


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

Nich vorn auf dem Parkplatz? War es doch sonst auch immer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

guten morgen 
alle zusammen, wie ist das wetter?


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

Wohnst du im Keller oder hast du keine Fenster?


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> guten morgen
> alle zusammen, wie ist das wetter?



gugg doch ausm fenstern


----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nich vorn auf dem Parkplatz? War es doch sonst auch immer ...



Ja auf dem Parkplatz, wie immer!!


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> gugg doch ausm fenstern



ne ich habe angst! ich trau mich net! sag maaaaaa


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ne ich habe angst! ich trau mich net! sag maaaaaa



Kann ich dir nich sagen..die kellerwohnung über mir is noch nicht frei geworden..


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

ey Leutz, zu krass heut ... *kreisch*

So, etwas bewölkt oder auch bedeckt, wenn ich so hier aus dem Fenster schau ...


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ey Leutz, zu krass heut ... *kreisch*
> 
> So, etwas bewölkt oder auch bedeckt, wenn ich so hier aus dem Fenster schau ...



Micha,montag deister?


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nich sagen..die kellerwohnung über mir is noch nicht frei geworden..



muhahahahaha froopy du bist ja so lustig, ich hoffe du kommst wenigstens mal aus deiner kiste raus.... :S



[email protected] schrieb:


> ey Leutz, zu krass heut ... *kreisch*
> 
> So, etwas bewölkt oder auch bedeckt, wenn ich so hier aus dem Fenster schau ...



das ist doch mal ne aussage.. so werd dann mal mit dem hund spazieren gehen  muhahahahahhaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

Ey wollen heute alle bischen eile fahren und uns die neuen bauwerke anschauen des masters of disasters?


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Ey wollen heute alle bischen eile fahren und uns die neuen bauwerke anschauen des masters of disasters?



Keine zeit heute..


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

Jep, Deister wollt ich eigentlich auch morgen aber da erst einmal schauen wie das Wetter ist und ob man Ostern net verschieben kann - will biken. Montag das gleiche, wenn Wetter ok dann ab inne Deister ...

In die Eile komm ich auch nachher mit Jess, denke mal so gegen 2-3 ... ne Rund cruisen und quatschen, es muss ja mal was passieren ...


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jep, Deister wollt ich eigentlich auch morgen aber da erst einmal schauen wie das Wetter ist und ob man Ostern net verschieben kann - will biken. Montag das gleiche, wenn Wetter ok dann ab inne Deister ...
> 
> In die Eile komm ich auch nachher mit Jess, denke mal so gegen 2-3 ... ne Rund cruisen und quatschen, es muss ja mal was passieren ...




ja dann sehen wa uns später ...


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jep, Deister wollt ich eigentlich auch morgen aber da erst einmal schauen wie das Wetter ist und ob man Ostern net verschieben kann - will biken. Montag das gleiche, wenn Wetter ok dann ab inne Deister ...



morgen bin ich nich in hannover,osterfrühstück mit familie und so Aber montag,wenn´s wetter danach is,ab deister..wie immer 10:40?


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

ok, 10.40Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

Montag Deister! Eier vom Förster platt machen (


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2010)

So, wer mag kann hier seinen Senf dazu geben. Ich brauch noch 2-3 Bilder davon?!

Kleiner Artikel zum Vorfall in der Eilenriede ... Kommentare erwünscht.


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

*Hat jemand noch nen Schwalbe Fat Albert für mich über????*


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, wer mag kann hier seinen Senf dazu geben. Ich brauch noch 2-3 Bilder davon?!
> 
> Kleiner Artikel zum Vorfall in der Eilenriede ... Kommentare erwünscht.




Bilder kannste von mir haben,hab gestern welche gemacht


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Hat jemand noch nen Schwalbe Fat Albert für mich über????*




ich habe noch nen albert von meinem berga. 2,35 habe ich dir aba schon mal gesagt


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich habe noch nen albert von meinem berga. 2,35 habe ich dir aba schon mal gesagt



is der auch so abgelutscht wie letzten,die ich von dir bekommen habe?


----------



## der stimp (3. April 2010)

moin


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin



moin majo


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

moinsen! mario wir wollen später mal in die eile schauen biste dabei?


----------



## der stimp (3. April 2010)

wann wollt ihr denn da hin? 
ich sag gleich mal uwe bescheid....

EDIT: 
hab grad mit uwe telefoniert, der schlägt gegen 13.30 bei mir auf, dann machen wir uns auf dem weg in die eile....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

ja ich bin so gegen 14.00 14.30 da


----------



## Jooonnii (3. April 2010)

hallöchen =) 
bombe wetter würd ich sagen nachher mal nach Burgdorf zum verein 
dann ab zum osterfeuer


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

*Soooo,hab mir eben mal die haz geholt und den artikel da gelesen,hmmm..naja. Eben bei der haz angerufen und am montag is wieder jemand in der redaktion mit dem man über die sache reden könnte. 
Mein Frage an die Härde: Wer is bereit sich unter umständen mit der presse an einen tisch zu setzten und noch mal ausführlich über die sache mit der eile zu reden? Vielleicht bewirkt das etwas und mag sein,das die uns auch ein wenig *rückendeckung* geben könnten..
*


----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Soooo,hab mir eben mal die haz geholt und den artikel da gelesen,hmmm..naja. Eben bei der haz angerufen und am montag is wieder jemand in der redaktion mit dem man über die sache reden könnte.
> Mein Frage an die Härde: Wer is bereit sich unter umständen mit der presse an einen tisch zu setzten und noch mal ausführlich über die sache mit der eile zu reden? Vielleicht bewirkt das etwas und mag sein,das die uns auch ein wenig *rückendeckung* geben könnten..
> *



Mach nicht schon wieder so was!
Lass uns erst mit der Stadt reden und dann können wir was mit der Presse machen!
Ich kenne auch Leute von der Presse, aber erst mit der Stadt reden! 

Sonst machen die alles Platt für immer!


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Mach nicht schon wieder so was!
> Lass uns erst mit der Stadt reden und dann können wir was mit der Presse machen!
> Ich kenne auch Leute von der Presse, aber erst mit der Stadt reden!
> 
> Sonst machen die alles Platt für immer!



War ja auch nur ein vorschlag...dann telefonier ich eben am di erstmal mit dem da von der stadt und dann sehn wir ja,was der dazu sagt


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> *Mach nicht schon wieder so was*!
> Lass uns erst mit der Stadt reden und dann können wir was mit der Presse machen!
> Ich kenne auch Leute von der Presse, aber erst mit der Stadt reden!
> 
> Sonst machen die alles Platt für immer!



Was soll das überhaupt heißen? Wieso ich? Hab ich irgendwas nich mitbekommen oder so? Die nummer mit dem schädelspalter ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen,nur um das mal anzusprechen!!! Ja,ich war dabei aber angeleihert hat das ja jemand anderes...


----------



## tweetygogo (3. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Was soll das überhaupt heißen? Wieso ich? Hab ich irgendwas nich mitbekommen oder so? Die nummer mit dem schädelspalter ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen,nur um das mal anzusprechen!!! Ja,ich war dabei aber angeleihert hat das ja jemand anderes...



Ganz in Ruhe mein lieber süßer Mann(
Ich meinte Dich damit auch nicht direkt, habe ja keinen per Namen genannt,oder?! Meinte es im Allgemeinen.....


----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

also ich bin bei allem dabei.. wir waren heute in der eile und haben ein paar leute bei bauen zugeschaut falls es wen interssiertstehen da schon wieder sachen! also wenn eine lösung gefunden werden soll dann müssen wir schnell handeln bevor es wieder abgerissen wird weil dann sind wir chancen los!


----------



## DrFroop (3. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ganz in Ruhe mein lieber süßer Mann(
> Ich meinte Dich damit auch nicht direkt, habe ja keinen per Namen genannt,oder?! Meinte es im Allgemeinen.....



 ok..is eben gard ein wenig angespannt die ganze sache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. April 2010)

redet keina mehr mit mir 

191,00 für diesen posion vx rrrrr 150 da war schluss für mich.. 

hat wer noch nen *rahmen* zu *verkaufen*?


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

Moin Leutz, ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)

moin schön


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

http://www.karneval-megastore.de/product_images/images/big/karneval-dicke-eier-kostuem-118842-1.jpg


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)




----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

moin


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

Morgen!


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

Was geht heut ab, kommt wer mit in Deister?


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

Morgen ist Deister bei mir dran!!


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

wer kommt heut in die eile


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

Will heute bauen deshalb frag ich wer noch mit kommt


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> wer kommt heut in die eile



Keiner!


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> wer kommt heut in die eile




 wohl keiner...


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

moin härde 
und tach die die anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)

was willsten bauen


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wohl keiner...


ja ok ich weis es schon von tweety


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

wer will was bauen????????????????????????????????


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

nichts für ungut gtjustin, doppelt hält besser....


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nichts für ungut gtjustin, doppelt hält besser....


asooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

@micha ich würde gerne mitkoimmen aba muss heute wieder arbeiten! 

@gtjustin haste meine gabel schon ausgebaut?? habe extra schon 250 zur seite gelegt!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

faules Pack ...


----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

ARBEIT, du sack wo issn das faul???? donnerstag geht es wieder in den deister! 

herzlichen glückwunsch zum rahmenverkauf!!!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (4. April 2010)

Moin ,
morgen 11.00 uhr Waldkater.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. April 2010)

aso @justin, here are ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=4490


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> aso @justin, here are ... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=4490


danke


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> danke


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)

huhhhhhhhhhhh hab ich angst vor der katze


----------



## Deleted 130915 (4. April 2010)

so geh jetz
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 danch eile mit werkzeug


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

Eile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

Ich hole EUCH alle.....


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

gevatter tod, deine schuhe sind schmutzig. so kannst du aber keinen blumentopf gewinnnen! 
und und mit so dreckigen botten lässt sich auch sicher niemand so einfach mitnehmen....


----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

ich brauche adapter von postmount auf postmount.. und einen für ne 180 er scheibe und einen für ne 210er scheibe


----------



## DrFroop (4. April 2010)

Nabend auch und frohe ostaaaan...


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

nabend froopi


----------



## gtjustin (4. April 2010)

guten abend leute


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

Kommt morgen noch einer mit in den Deister?


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

moin, 
ich bleib morgen doch lieber noch daheim. hand sagt noch eher nöööü


----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

ich würde gerne mit in deister aba A hat keiner adapter für mich und B muss ich arbeiten


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

also kommt morgen keiner mit in den Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

was ist denn mit den adaptern die du neulich von mir bekommen hast; passen die nicht?


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> was ist denn mit den adaptern die du neulich von mir bekommen hast; passen die nicht?



Kommst du morgen auch mit?


----------



## der stimp (4. April 2010)

ne, wegen meiner hand lass ich das mit der balastung lieber noch sein.


----------



## bastis (4. April 2010)

irgendwie net so richtig meine beläge sind voll ge****t aba was auf jeden am start ist ne julie für hinten.. ich brauche einfach nur mal adapter das die die bremsbeläge richtig auf der scheibe sitzten und für vorne einen von post auf post


----------



## DrFroop (5. April 2010)

Also wenn das wetter morgen einigermaßen trocken ist,fahr ich deister..10:40 fischerhof


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. April 2010)

moin uffffstäääääääääääähhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Smash81 (5. April 2010)

Heute Eile oder Deister??????????


----------



## wasser 8 (5. April 2010)

du schonst dich erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. April 2010)

mit mir spricht och nie einer wa...


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

doch bastis, sag an, wo drückt der Schuh?





Nein, ich habe keine PM auf PM, sorry ...


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2010)

Ab in den Deister!!!!! Rocken!


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

bastis, welche Höhe brauchst du da genau?


----------



## DrFroop (5. April 2010)

mon auch...sieht ja ma wieder nach lustig nassen wetter aus..wer fährt denn nu alles in deister?


----------



## Smash81 (5. April 2010)

wir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

10.40 Abfahrt FH


----------



## Smash81 (5. April 2010)

Jupp!!!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## bastis (5. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bastis, welche Höhe brauchst du da genau?



 für magura hi 180 vo 210 post


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Sry, no way ... eventuell Thomas, ich frag ihn heute Abend mal.


----------



## gtjustin (5. April 2010)

moin


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2010)

10,40 uhr am Bahnhof!!!!!! wer noch????


----------



## DrFroop (5. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> 10,40 uhr am Bahnhof!!!!!! wer noch????



Dotti 1.0 + Froop


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2010)




----------



## der stimp (5. April 2010)

bastis, du hattest doch von mir für hinten einen 180 is auf pm bekommen. oder hast du den vorne verbaut? 
komm einfach mal mit deiner bude zu mir und dann schauen wa ma was man da noch so machen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. April 2010)

jo mario mittwoch komme ick mal rum 

oder vieleicht morgen mittag vor der arbeit!

__________________

Vieleicht hat noch jemand eine nabe für vr mit 20mm stechachse rumliegen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (5. April 2010)

na hat dir die 66 zugesagt?


----------



## bastis (5. April 2010)

ne habe ich net zugeschlagen.. muss noch überlegen weis snoch net was fürn rahmen kommt und wieviel fw bis ich das weiss bleibts jetzt erstmal so ..!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (5. April 2010)

leute, wenn jemand etwas zeit und eifer hat, jeder der was unter sprüngen bauen versteht, ist eingeladen um in der eile behilflich zu sein freue mich über jeden der helfen kann. wünsche euch frohe ostern und dicke eier


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

n´abend schön ... Deister war mal voll geil heute ... ja ja ok, Eile auch  ...


----------



## Smash81 (5. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> n´abend schön ... Deister war mal voll geil heute ... ja ja ok, Eile auch  ...



Ja Deister schon,aber Eile!?


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Zynismus in reinster Form, ... nun denn, Mario, wäre net wenn das heut noch klappt ... und Gn8


----------



## der stimp (6. April 2010)

oi! 
war noch mit olli unterwegs. wird aber morgen vormittag klar gemacht. 
ist ja alles beisammen... 

guts nächtle euch


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> n´abend schön ... Deister war mal voll geil heute ... ja ja ok, Eile auch  ...



[email protected] hat gestern neuen trick erfunden bauchglatscherdrop.das war das geilste überhaupt.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

moin


----------



## gtjustin (6. April 2010)

moin


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

Moin auch...der neue trick von micha geht aber sehr auf material..sich dann immer nen neuen helm kaufen is auf dauer echt teuer...


----------



## gtjustin (6. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Moin auch...der neue trick von micha geht aber sehr auf material..sich dann immer nen neuen helm kaufen is auf dauer echt teuer...


das stimmt ich hab den helm gesehen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

ne den ihr gesehen habt mein ich nicht ich meinte den ander bmx.der sah lustig aus und auch nich gefährlich der andere fand ich dann schon heftiger.
so jemand lust mit in deister zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Hier kommen meine neuen Parts, ja und 1-2 Helme sind och dabei ...


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ne den ihr gesehen habt mein ich nicht ich meinte den ander bmx.der sah lustig aus und auch nich gefährlich der andere fand ich dann schon heftiger.
> so jemand lust mit in deister zu kommen?



Ähm..ok..ne da war ich ja nich dabei Muss gleich arbeiten und vor 5 bin ich nich zu hause


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier kommen meine neuen Parts, ja und 1-2 Helme sind och dabei ...


ich nehm die maus.


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich nehm die maus.



Daaaa müssen wir uns dann noch mal drüber unterhalten -die will ich auch!!


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Wetter is ja mal voll Hammer


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

so wer lust hat wie immer 10.41


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2010)

Wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (6. April 2010)

so wie gestern


----------



## bastis (6. April 2010)

guten morgeääääääääääääääään


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

Nabend auch die Härdengruftis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (6. April 2010)

eben fals nabend!
bin seit langer zeit mal wieder hier !
jaja die arbeit und der winter war auch viel zu lang !


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> eben fals nabend!
> bin seit langer zeit mal wieder hier !
> jaja die arbeit und der winter war auch viel zu lang !




Mensch,Micha..grüß dich


----------



## Arschrat38 (6. April 2010)

ja grüß dich auch mein bike ist fit und das wetter past auch nur zeit habe ich keine !


----------



## Arschrat38 (6. April 2010)

hast ein echt schicken hobel habe mir grade mal deine fotos angeschaut !


----------



## DrFroop (6. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hast ein echt schicken hobel habe mir grade mal deine fotos angeschaut !



Danke fürs Kompliment  Joar,Wetter wird endlich wieder besser..wurd auch zeit


----------



## tweetygogo (6. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hast ein echt schicken hobel habe mir grade mal deine fotos angeschaut !



Tag mein Großer! Hoffe es ist sonst alles ok bei dir!


----------



## bastis (6. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen zusammen! was geht den donnerstag ist wer im deister unterwegs?


@ tweet was machst du morgen mittag??? also mittwoch mal zeit für mich und meine bremsen???


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## DrFroop (7. April 2010)

*Moin auch alles zusammen 
Wer issn heut noch inne eile?
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

Warum net erst in Deister und danach inne Eile?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Warum net erst in Deister und danach inne Eile?



willste in wald spielen?


----------



## DrFroop (7. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Warum net erst in Deister und danach inne Eile?



Weil ich noch arbeiten muss? und da wirds mit deister ein wenig essig


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

Weiß net, warum fragst? Wollt ihr net in Deister bei dem Wetter?


----------



## DrFroop (7. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weiß net, warum fragst? Wollt ihr net in Deister bei dem Wetter?



Hast ne PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (7. April 2010)

moin moin zusammen würde auch gerne fahren muß nur um eins schon wieder arbeiten das kotzt voll an bei dem wetter aber wünsche euch viel sparß beim biken !


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

hmm, würde auch gern ... öhm, ma überlegen

- einen Hummer fahren, kann ihn mir aber net leisten
- nach Canada fliegen, habe aber keine Zeit
- Madonna vögeln, das Bist will aber net
- die Eile aufbauen, aber keine Lust

...


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

ach shice druff, ich putz mein bike ...


----------



## RidingWebster (7. April 2010)

juten tach,

war heute morgen wieder der bagger in der eile? hab den aufen weg zu arbeit gesehen, stand richtung machsee in dem kleinen waldstück da.


----------



## bastis (7. April 2010)

aaabend lebt wer?


----------



## [email protected] (7. April 2010)

jop


----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. April 2010)

jo klar doch, leute im benther kann man auch spaß haben hab ich mir heut wider mal bewiesen. wetter geil, berg steil da kommt laune auf


----------



## bastis (7. April 2010)

lol schön das bei euch schön ist neeee


----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. April 2010)

jo klar doch, leute im benther kann man auch spaß haben hab ich mir heut wider mal bewiesen. wetter geil, berg steil da kommt laune auf


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. April 2010)

samstag lande ich in hannover...ab montag biken ^^ ich bin so geil drauf^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. April 2010)

RidingWebster schrieb:


> juten tach,
> 
> war heute morgen wieder der backer in der eile? hab den aufen weg zu arbeit gesehen, stand richtung machsee in dem kleinen waldstück da.


  alles tutti in ner eile steh noch alles.


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

... noch


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. April 2010)

^^
so der countdown läuft....heute gleich der letzte arbeitstag....morgen feiern und chillen.
samstag ist dann ankommen und sonntag chillen....montag dann biken^^


----------



## der stimp (8. April 2010)

moin felix (und an alle anderen natürlich auch - ausser bijan!)


----------



## bastis (8. April 2010)

mario was hast du eigentlich für ein problem mit bijan?


----------



## der stimp (8. April 2010)

ich hab an sich kein problem mit bijan, 
nur mit leuten die auf eine einfache und höfliche frage nichts weiter als wüste beschimpfungen erwiedern könnnen. 
und ich hab was dagegen wenn leute dazu neigen auf andere aus meinem umfeld mit ner schaufel loszugehen.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (8. April 2010)

moinsen leute ein kurzes hallo an euch bin jetzt noch da muss aber gleich wider weg


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. April 2010)

jaja...trabajo finished^^
now jamon de serano mit alloli und warmen baguette....hier is essen so günstig^^


----------



## wasser 8 (8. April 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jaja...trabajo finished^^
> now jamon de serano mit alloli und warmen baguette....hier is essen so günstig^^


 gibt es dasauch auf deutsch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (8. April 2010)

basti du musst abnehmen....denk an deine kondi^^


----------



## bastis (8. April 2010)

wer postet jetzt eigentlich die neuigkeiten??? also mit dem bagger und so?


----------



## der stimp (8. April 2010)

WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTG!!! 

ALSO: 
heute war wer in der eile der den masterplan hat (muss als ansprechpartner info erstmal reichen!) 
ansage war/ist - morgen, spätestens nächste woche wird in der eile wieder alles abgerissen! 
DANN soll erstmal 6 SECHS wochen NICHTS!!!!!!!!! in der eile laufen!!!

hintergrund der sache, die beauftragten schauen jede woche vorbei und melden wenn gebaut wurde, so dass alles wieder abgerissen wird. 
wenn länger (halt die 6 wochen) nichts mehr gemacht wurde, hat die stadt ihre schuldigkeit erfüllt und kann wieder das beamten da sein fröhnen. 

ALSO nochmal die unbedingte bitte an euch, lasst ab dem nächsten abriss einfach für 6 wochen alles ruhen bis gras über die sache gewachsen ist.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ich hab an sich kein problem mit bijan,
> nur mit leuten die auf eine einfache und höfliche frage nichts weiter als wüste beschimpfungen erwiedern könnnen.
> und ich hab was dagegen wenn leute dazu neigen auf andere aus meinem umfeld mit ner schaufel loszugehen.



Was ist mit der Kinder line?


----------



## gtjustin (8. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTG!!!
> 
> ALSO:
> heute war wer in der eile der den masterplan hat (muss als ansprechpartner info erstmal reichen!)
> ...


ok mario


----------



## der stimp (8. April 2010)

naja, als ich ihn darauf angesprochen hatte, ist er ja gleich ausfallend geworden und hat mich beschimpft und mir unterstellt ich würde den kleinen irgendwelche lügen übern förster erzählen... 

ich buddel mir im garten jetzt ne eigene kinder und rentner line mit hückeln, black-jack und nutten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTG!!!
> 
> ALSO:
> heute war wer in der eile der den masterplan hat (muss als ansprechpartner info erstmal reichen!)
> ...



Das schaffen die leider nicht, weißt du doch!


----------



## bastis (8. April 2010)

wenn sie es nicht schaffen dann haben wir alle darunter zu leiden, der man hat es ja heute freundlicherweise muss man sagen und auch in ruhe und gut erklärt wie es funktionier wie gedacht wird und wie es letztenendes abläuft!!! also besteht ja nur die chance nix zu bauen und auf den menschen im büro zu hören...!


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

Also, janz einfache Sache ... Finger weg von der Schaufel ...

@Mario, würdest du mir das noch einmal genaue per Messenger oder PM erläutern, danke.


----------



## der stimp (8. April 2010)

naja, wer es nicht schafft sich daran zu halten, ist dann maßgeblich am untergang des eile spot beteiligt und hat den moralich auch zu verantworten.


----------



## bastis (8. April 2010)

hat wer noch freerider rumliegen ... 
Angebote gern an mich


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

Klar


----------



## bastis (8. April 2010)

kosta???


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2010)

...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)

moinsen schön


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)

wichtig is auch das wir nach den 6 wochen langsam wieder anfangen mit etwas kleineren sprüngen und nich gleich so viel alles schön pö ab pö.es wurde auch nich wegen uns abgerissen sondern wegen unwiesenheit mancher eltern die sich dann beschwert haben.der typ war gestern sehr nett und is auf unserer seite deshalb hat er uns den insider geben.also leute bitte haltet euch dran danach haben wir wieder unseren spass.er meinte auch das sich die presse erstmal wieder beruhigen muss ist das dümmmste überhaupt gewesen die haz. schädelspalter etc.einzuschalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2010)

Moin, ... na da hat aber jemand gute Laune ...


----------



## wasser 8 (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wichtig is auch das wir nach den 6 wochen langsam wieder anfangen mit etwas kleineren sprüngen und nich gleich so viel alles schön pö ab pö.es wurde auch nich wegen uns abgerissen sondern wegen unwiesenheit mancher eltern die sich dann beschwert haben.der typ war gestern sehr nett und is auf unserer seite deshalb hat er uns den insider geben.also leute bitte haltet euch dran danach haben wir wieder unseren spass.er meinte auch das sich die presse erstmal wieder beruhigen muss ist das dümmmste überhaupt gewesen die haz. schädelspalter etc.einzuschalten.


genau er war sehr nett


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)

jo hatse.


----------



## DrFroop (9. April 2010)

Moin auch...

Also verstehe ich das jetzt richtig,das die eile in den nächsten tagen wieder platt gemacht wird? Und wir(...und die "Anderen")da erstmal nich bauen sollen,6 wochen?


----------



## Arschrat38 (9. April 2010)

moinmoin , jup das siehste richtig !


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2010)

oi oi ...


----------



## DrFroop (9. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> moinmoin , jup das siehste richtig !



nja,ich sags mal so..*DAS klappt doch niemals *Also gut,wir schaffen das schon nur was ist mit den leuten,die nicht zur Härde gehören und schon anfangen zu buddeln,wenn noch der bagger den schaufelhieb tätigt?


----------



## Arschrat38 (9. April 2010)

so pause um muß wieder los zur arbeit ! wünsche noch einen schönen !


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2010)

Froop, was kann man dagegen wohl machen?

Genau, Mund auf machen und Ansage tätigen, ganz einfache Sache oder hast du Sorge, dass dir jemand eine Schaufel übers Kreuz ziehen will oder dich nicht mehr mag? Ich glaube, dass einige von der Härde das Problem damit haben, ihre Meinung zu äussern. Hier gehts um einen seit Jahren "insgeheim geduldeten" Spot ... dies funktioniert aber nur, wenn man auf beiden Seiten Siege und Niederlagen zugesteht, oder anders ausgedrückt, mit diplomatischer Vorgehensweise gehts einfacher. Kopf durch die Wand aus egozentrischen oder wütenden Gefühlen geht vor´n Baum. 

Wenn dort einmal ein Schild steht "Bauen verboten, die Stadt" dann möchte ich nicht in der Haut des eifrigen Spotwühlers stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Froop, was kann man dagegen wohl machen?
> 
> Genau, Mund auf machen und Ansage tätigen, ganz einfache Sache oder hast du Sorge, dass dir jemand eine Schaufel übers Kreuz ziehen will oder dich nicht mehr mag? Ich glaube, dass einige von der Härde das Problem damit haben, ihre Meinung zu äussern. Hier gehts um einen seit Jahren "insgeheim geduldeten" Spot ... dies funktioniert aber nur, wenn man auf beiden Seiten Siege und Niederlagen zugesteht, oder anders ausgedrückt, mit diplomatischer Vorgehensweise gehts einfacher. Kopf durch die Wand aus egozentrischen oder Wütenden Gefühlen geht vor´n Baum



Also sorge hab ich da nich,das mir jemand ne schaufel einverleibt.. ich hab auch nen klappspaten und hab gelernt,wie man damit "arbeitet" Ich werd mich hüten,da auch nur eine schippe erde durch die gegend zu tragen,wenn es denn so ist,wie uns angesagt wurde.


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2010)

Gut, was davon nun der Wahrheit entspricht und was etwas einfühlsam den armen Bikern logisch kredenzt wurde ist immer Ansichtssache, im Endeffekt "müssen" wir uns auf die Aussage verlassen und schauen, wie die Stadt auf uns reagiert. 

Voll geil, ein Lernprozess der besonderen Art setzt langsam ein ... ich wünsch mir Felix her ...


----------



## DrFroop (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gut, was davon nun der Wahrheit entspricht und was etwas einfühlsam den armen Bikern logisch kredenzt wurde ist immer Ansichtssache, im Endeffekt "müssen" wir uns auf die Aussage verlassen und schauen, wie die Stadt auf uns reagiert.
> 
> Voll geil, ein Lernprozess der besonderen Art setzt langsam ein ... ich wünsch mir Felix her ...



 
Wir werden es ja sehen,was passiert und was nicht. Sooo,ich muss los türen lacken... Man sieht sich und wenn nich -schönes Wochenende schon mal!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)

die stadt reagiert gut auf uns wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe die haben es nich wegen uns abgerissen sondern wegen  UNWIESENHEIT mancher eltern die ihre kids da fahren lassen ohne schutzausrüstung dann passiert was und mit einmal stört der spot.die eltern informieren sich einfach zu wenig über den sport und leidtragende sind wir alle.
nochmal für alle 6 WOCHEN FÜSSE STILL HALTEN.

@[email protected] wir können uns langsam ein kopf machen wie die eile dann aussehen könnte.müssen das ding ma vermessen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. April 2010)

raus gehen spielen oder lieber nen ruhigen heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2010)

Mach heut nen Ruhigen ... Energie tanken


----------



## der stimp (9. April 2010)

so, die ersten zwei kaffee sind durch, nun kann der tag beginnen... 

moin härde (ausser spaten-amokläufer!)


----------



## bastis (9. April 2010)

moinsen!!!


----------



## wasser 8 (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


 genau so gehört das in die eile


----------



## der stimp (9. April 2010)

war heut schon wer da? 
steht noch alles oder war die stadt schon ordentlich fleißig?


----------



## Julian82 (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moinsen schön



Habe ich doch gesagt....


----------



## Julian82 (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wichtig is auch das wir nach den 6 wochen langsam wieder anfangen mit etwas kleineren sprüngen und nich gleich so viel alles schön pö ab pö.es wurde auch nich wegen uns abgerissen sondern wegen unwiesenheit mancher eltern die sich dann beschwert haben.der typ war gestern sehr nett und is auf unserer seite deshalb hat er uns den insider geben.also leute bitte haltet euch dran danach haben wir wieder unseren spass.er meinte auch das sich die presse erstmal wieder beruhigen muss ist das dümmmste überhaupt gewesen die haz. schädelspalter etc.einzuschalten.



(den beitrag meine ich 

das habe ich euch doch immer gesagt, nicht an die öffentlichkeit mit sowas gehen und das gelände nicht zu auffällig gestallten, das hat nix mit miesmachen zu tun


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... ich wünsch mir Felix her ...



ich bin doch auf dem weg^^
ab montag steht der sonnengebrannte feli auf der matte und schreit:"papa komm biken!"^^
und nu muss ich mein koffer packen....das im brause kopp^^ und dann gehts weiter feiern!


----------



## der stimp (9. April 2010)

felix schnucki, nur noch einmal grunzen und dann biste wieder da  
was machen wir dann feines? soll ich dir was nettes kochen?


----------



## bastis (10. April 2010)

wasn 15,5 zoll für ne grösse der hat nur ne zoll angabe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. April 2010)

das variiert von modell und jahrgang.


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. April 2010)

nabend 15,5" ist eigentlich immer größe S !


----------



## bastis (10. April 2010)

Hm ja kein plan mal sehen was er sagt


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. April 2010)

mein liebster mario, ja jetz werd ich grunzen und morgen bin ich dann in hannover^^ ich werd aber dann von steffen abgeholt, binia und er grillen extra für den luki^^
ich denke sonntag bin ich dann wieder am nachmittag/abend  bewegungsfähg....geistig wie körperlich^^

dann mal schauen...viel machen is nich...eher tee trinken, denn das geld is nich vorhanden um nen tollen ausflug in die harfe zu machen!
aber das wird ja besser!!


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

moin


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)




----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)




----------



## der stimp (10. April 2010)

moin  
alter was geht bei euch denn ab? voll am abfeiern hier...


----------



## tweetygogo (10. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP6hLGDgH30"]YouTube- guten Morgen[/nomedia]


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtGqg4S4XsY"]YouTube- Guten Morgen Sonnenschein[/nomedia]


----------



## der stimp (10. April 2010)

jeäh, nana muskouri weckt mich auch jeden morgen


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

Gibts heut ein kleines Treffen inna Eile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. April 2010)

Macht die eiiiilllleeee platt, macht die eile platt!! Singe weiter(


----------



## tweetygogo (10. April 2010)

Wer kommt morgen mit in den Deister??


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

um 10.41Uhr am Fischerhof ...

Hat wer ne Ahnung was heut wegen dem Unfall im Deister so abging?


----------



## Arschrat38 (10. April 2010)

nein aber was für ein  Unfall überhaubt?


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

Weiß ich auch nicht, habe nur im Thread "Biken im Deister" so etwas gelesen und das deshalb die Obrigkeit etwas aus dem Häuschen gewesen ist. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand etwas weiß bitte mal hier posten oder ne PM an mich, danke.


----------



## wasser 8 (10. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht, habe nur im Thread "Biken im Deister" so etwas gelesen und das deshalb die Obrigkeit etwas aus dem Häuschen gewesen ist. Wie gesagt, wenn jemand etwas weiß bitte mal hier posten oder ne PM an mich, danke.


alter last das mit dem deister morgen ich hatte eine "sehr nette" begegnung mit dem förster


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

Anzeige, warum? Panikmacherei oder sachbezogene Argumente am Start? Warum hattet ihr "beinah" eine Anzeige am Hals? Etwas mehr Informationen und keine Schlagzeilen ala Bild Zeitung bitte!


----------



## bastis (10. April 2010)

i habe ich wat verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

hä raff ich grad nich.warn heut deister alles ok gewesen bis auf grün weisser partybus is runter gekommen.was soll den passiert sein?lasst mich nich dumm sterben.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

es waren ziemlich viele cc leute unterwegs.kann sein das es da geknallt hat.fahren trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

War eventuell ein CC Rennen?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Anzeige, warum? Panikmacherei oder sachbezogene Argumente am Start? Warum hattet ihr "beinah" eine Anzeige am Hals? Etwas mehr Informationen und keine Schlagzeilen ala Bild Zeitung bitte!



genau bevor man sich hier den kopf zerbricht und dann isses nur halb so wild.


----------



## gtjustin (10. April 2010)

nein ich hab gehört d
das die förster und polizei zusammen die biker anhalten


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> War eventuell ein CC Rennen?



ne.ich glaub die haben trainiert.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> nein ich hab gehört d
> das die förster und polizei zusammen die biker anhalten



Toll, was hast du wo von wem gehört und warum soll das passieren?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

bei uns is heut nix passiert und bauer jakob hat uns auch gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)

vielleicht steckt auch unser gepard dahinter.


----------



## [email protected] (10. April 2010)

*lol* ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## gtjustin (11. April 2010)

moin


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

Mal seh´n, wann die Schönwetter-Biker Fraktion hier aufschlägt und die Yard dem Wood vorzieht ...


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

Morgen ist Montag
Wer kommt nun heute alles mit zum Deister??


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

Wie immer 10.41Uhr Tweet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. April 2010)

ja wie immer


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

Das ist ja schön


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

@Tweet, nimmst mich auf deiner Karte mit?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. April 2010)

nö


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Tweet, nimmst mich auf deiner Karte mit?



Ja


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY9Ip1OHsW8"]YouTube- Josh Wink - Don't Laugh (Live Raw Mix)[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 130915 (11. April 2010)

so machen uns jetzt los


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/614877


----------



## der stimp (11. April 2010)

uäh und die tech v2 wollte ich mir schob fast holen, fürs kona. 
aber im handgelenk harmoniert sie dann doch nicht so dolle mit dem rest...


----------



## wasser 8 (11. April 2010)

ich würde es lassen mit deister wie gesagt wir hätten beina ne anzeige gehapt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

Moin, 
Basti, laß es mit den Warnungen......sollen alle ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen.....wir haben uns "normal" und nicht agressiv mit dem Bereichsleiter vom Forst unterhalten......und haben interessante Infos bekommen,
was, warum, wieso die Aktionen stattfinden......
Ich hab jetzt meine Bestätigung, was ich wissen wollte.....danke
ich kann jagen gehen..!!!


----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

An alle Anderen , die nicht so hohl sind, viel Glück


----------



## bastis (11. April 2010)

dürfen wir jetzt jagen im wald?


----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

ja, die verantwortlichen Biker, die für den scheiß grade stehen sollten


----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

eingige bauen immer wieder *******, alle anderen müssen leiden.....
der forst ist auch nicht grade toll, aber es muß nicht immer wieder mist von bikerseite aus gemacht werden


----------



## RidingWebster (11. April 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> eingige bauen immer wieder *******, alle anderen müssen leiden.....
> der forst ist auch nicht grade toll, aber es muß nicht immer wieder mist von bikerseite aus gemacht werden




moin.

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, haben die gebaut, es hat sich einer richtig zerlegt und deswegen sind die förster wieder unterwegs?


----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

moin,
das auch.....die presse ist wach, der forst, die politik.....alle..!!! Und vor allem die besitzer und pächter der waldstücke...... nach dem urteil vor einigen wochen ist das fahren abseits der wege, bauen etc. VERBOTEN!!
das geht nicht vom Forst aus, sondern von den besitzern und pächtern der waldstücke im deister.....der forst ist aber der verwalter und gezwungen, etwas zu 
tun.....der landtag in niedersachsen hat sich schon damit befasst.....soweit isses
schon....kein Kinderspiel wie in den letzten Jahren mehr, sondern ernst....
der Forst kann keinen festhalten, aber euch aufschreiben (auch ohne das ihr es merkt-schaut mal bei gewissen tageszeiten in die hochsitzte), und bei der Polizei
anzeige erstatten, Strafanzeige!!!!
Hausfriedensbruch z.B., Zerstörung von Privateigentum....etc.
Sollten mal ALLE drüber nachdenken..


----------



## RidingWebster (11. April 2010)

das ist ja echt übel!!!

dann bleibt nur der weg über eine legale strecke, was man nun aber wohl vergessen kann, wenn sich das schon so hoch geschaukelt hat 

ist doch alles mist zur zeit!!! nun weiß man langsam gar nicht mehr wo man hin soll.

@orbita-fx: danke für die info


----------



## orbita-fx (11. April 2010)

@RidingWebster.
ja leider......alles blöd, wir hätten nach dem Gespräch mit der Klostergemeinschaft z.B. vor ca. 2 Jahren etwas die Füße stillhalten sollen, nach der ganzen ******* mit dem Zerstören.....etwas warten sollen, bis das berühmte Gras gewachsen ist,
aber: es gibt leider immer wieder Trottel, die nich genug Grütze ina Birne haben und sofort agressiv noch größere und sichbarere Dinger bauen und sogar noch mit 
Lack beschriften, das mann sie SOFORT nach den Streit wieder sieht.....Total
GEIL!!!!
Es hat Überhand genommen und jetzt sind alle Besitzer agro.....leider mit Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. April 2010)

und wieder haben wir stoff zum lachen:
-der egoismus und hedonismus einiger mensche (seien es biker oder förster, joghurte oder aliens, halbgötter oder landratsmenschen usw...) wird wohl eine einigung auf einen legalen spot im deister wohl zunichte machen....
ich für meinen teil sag schonmal das ich meinen weg gehe...und das berühmte gras(was orbita fx meint) hör ich in meinem fall schonlange wachsen...
heist es jetz eigentlich freeride oder ich-bleib-immer-auf-den-gleichen-strecken-ride


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. April 2010)

meiner meinug nach wird es immer so bleiben wenn wir uns nicht einem verein anschliesen und dort eine eigene sparte auf machen aber aus meiner erfarung und auf grund der verschiedenen intressen der biker wird das woll nie pasieren und es wird immer ärger mit der forst gemeinschaft geben und das mit den ausgewisenen strecken im deister wirt  auch nichts und so mit ist alles was im deister abseite der wege pasiert nicht legal und wird auch versterkt nach mehreren unfällen nicht mehr geduldet also solande meiner meinund es von biker seite nicht geschaft wirt einen ferein zu gründen oder sich einem anzuschliesenund das dann nicht nur 10 biker sind sondern mal 2bis300 von den geschetzten 1000 wirt es so bleiben und immer wider Ärger geben !den nur als gemeinschaft bekommt die community der biker auch eine eigene lobby und gehör  sonnst wirt das einfach nichts den es gab am 18.11.08 eine prüfung des landes niedersachsen zur ausweisung spezieller strecken fur mountenbiker und cross -radfahrer im deister der aus einem antag der CDU-fragtion vom 15.04.08 hervorging aber wie schon gesagt bei nur einem gemeldeten verein (lindener berg 10 mitglieder ) wirt das halt nicht !


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2010)

orbita-fx schrieb:


> Moin, Basti, laß es mit den Warnungen......sollen alle ihre eigenen Erfahrungen machen.....


Was für Warnungen? Mehr als blabla kam nicht. Kein Grund, keine Hintergrundinformationen oder Sonstiges.
Da er aber gestern ja mit dir/euch dort war und dem Gespräch beigewohnt hatte, wär es ja schon sinnvoll
gewesen, den Inhalt des Gespräches auch hier kund zu tun, oder?


orbita-fx schrieb:


> ...und haben interessante Infos bekommen, was, warum, wieso die Aktionen stattfinden...... Ich hab jetzt meine Bestätigung, was ich wissen wollte.....danke


Toll, trag dir ein Bienchen ein. Aber, so ganz nebenbei kannst du ja auch diese so hochwichtigen Informationen
weiter geben anstatt damit weiter hinter den Berg halten und zu sagen, ... lalala ich weiß ja was was ihr nicht wisst ... 


orbita-fx schrieb:


> ja, die verantwortlichen Biker, die für den scheiß grade stehen sollten


Welchen Scheiss? Die Sprünge und Trails, welche wir alle befahren? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es das ist was du meinst!

So, zu heute. Wir haben nicht einen Förster, Jäger usw. gesehen, wurden angehalten oder sonst in einer Form genötigt.
Ich denke mal, dass die nächsten 14 Tage ausschlaggebend sein werden, wie es sich mit dem Biken im Deister weiter verhält.

Und, hier rum lamentieren kann jeder, ich bin gespannt, wann das Höschen wieder trocken ist und der nächste Ausritt erfolgt weil,
es ist in dem Fall völlig egal, ob man einmal oder öfters fährt. Wenn Oberförster F. kommt ist es eventuell ratsam etwas schneller
zu sein oder nicht unbedingt das "Teamtrikot" zu tragen, so als Tip am Rande


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was für Warnungen? Mehr als blabla kam nicht. Kein Grund, keine Hintergrundinformationen oder Sonstiges.
> Da er aber gestern ja mit dir/euch dort war und dem Gespräch beigewohnt hatte, wär es ja schon sinnvoll
> gewesen, den Inhalt des Gespräches auch hier kund zu tun, oder?
> 
> ...


ja da gebe ich dir mal recht ! habe auch eine runde bei uns im wald gedeht der bewegung halber und keinen gesehen und ein teamtrikot würde ich in nägsterzeit vieleicht auch mal weg lassen ,oder schneller fahren !


----------



## Arschrat38 (11. April 2010)

und wie gesagt es wird sich eh nichts ändern und ich lass mit das biken nicht verbieten


----------



## tweetygogo (11. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was für Warnungen? Mehr als blabla kam nicht. Kein Grund, keine Hintergrundinformationen oder Sonstiges.
> Da er aber gestern ja mit dir/euch dort war und dem Gespräch beigewohnt hatte, wär es ja schon sinnvoll
> gewesen, den Inhalt des Gespräches auch hier kund zu tun, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (11. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was für Warnungen? Mehr als blabla kam nicht. Kein Grund, keine Hintergrundinformationen oder Sonstiges.
> Da er aber gestern ja mit dir/euch dort war und dem Gespräch beigewohnt hatte, wär es ja schon sinnvoll
> gewesen, den Inhalt des Gespräches auch hier kund zu tun, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## bastis (11. April 2010)

na ihrs schlaft ihr alle schon schön? so feierabend hoffe deister hat spass gemacht und es hat keinen stress gegeben! also ich fahre dort trotzdem weiter! ich wünsche euch einen schönen abend ihr luschen!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. April 2010)

moin moin


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2010)

Moin


----------



## Smash81 (12. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2010)

Hier der Grund für den Auflauf im Wald.


----------



## Smash81 (12. April 2010)

welcher Trail das,wohl gewesen ist?


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. April 2010)

ich dachte das war am bielstein !
aber mal was anderes

so meine neue titan feder für meine 40er ist da und schon eingebaut ! das spart erstens gewicht und bringt eine bessere performanse in die gabel einen öl wechsel habe ich auch gleich noch mit gemacht bin von 10er auf 7,5er in der katusche und gabel selber umgestigen und ich muß sagen jetzt ist es für mein gewicht 72 Kg echt sahne und der rebound läst sich auch besser einstellen !


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ich dachte das war am bielstein !
> aber mal was anderes
> ...


 
Typisch Presse eben. Hätte aber genauso gut vor dem Lutherheim passieren können. Bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit eingeklickt umgefallen und unglücklich aufgekommen.
Die Ortsbezeichnung ist eben in Google-Maps die, die man am besten verwenden kann. Auch die Nagelbretter sind Mischmasch: Gleiche Polizeidienststelle, gleiche Stadt, gleicher Wald - wieder MTB-Fahrer => fertig.


----------



## DrFroop (12. April 2010)

*Moin auch..

Da läßt man euch mal für ne minute allein und schon geht alles den bach runter.. Hier is ja wieder was los,herlich..*popcorn und bierchen nehm*

So,was gibs neues aus der eile? Wenn überhaupt?
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (12. April 2010)

drfroop schrieb:


> *moin auch..
> 
> Da läßt man euch mal für ne minute allein und schon geht alles den bach runter.. Hier is ja wieder was los,herlich..*popcorn und bierchen nehm*
> :d:d
> ...


eile ist wieder platt


----------



## DrFroop (12. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> eile ist wieder platt



*Naja,bald machen die parks ja wieder auf und dann gehts erstmal ab nach hahnenklee oder is buddel mir hier im hinterhof nen kleinen trail*


----------



## gtjustin (12. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Naja,bald machen die parks ja wieder auf und dann gehts erstmal ab nach hahnenklee oder is buddel mir hier im hinterhof nen kleinen trail*


----------



## RidingWebster (12. April 2010)

nabend.

hab heute den bagger aufen weg zur arbeit gesehen, also wird eile wieder platt sein. dann ab jetzt min. 6 wochen füße still halten wa?


----------



## tweetygogo (12. April 2010)

Lass uns doch da ein Rockstar Energy Garten auf machen!


----------



## DrFroop (12. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lass uns doch da ein Rockstar Energy Garten auf machen!



*Nääää...ich will nen TriTop garten!! Das zeug is kult..*


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. April 2010)

leute da wird erst mal 6wochen gar nichts laufen.....
so und nun...
Heute war ein geiler tag....danke micha danke pelle und danke mario....die letzten stunden waren chillig und kuhl....ich hab endlich wieder hannovr unter die stollen genommen und bin grad arschglüklich^^


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

moin


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

oi oi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

moinsen

echt hammer wetter


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

mahlzeit jo wetter ist kracher.. wer fährt morgen in den deister?


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

hmm, warum net heut?


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

ja da gibt es so ein kleines problem, und zwar werde ich mich bald mal fertig machen und zur arbeit fahren! sei den du willst heute abend um 23.30 fahren da bin ich dabei


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

majas laufräder sind heut morgen endlich mal angekommen. top in schuss aber sonderbares design... oi oi


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

mach mal nen foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

habs grad versucht, bekommt man aber nciht so richtig eingefangen. ich probier es nachher mit der richtigen cam draussen mit hellerer umgebung nochmal.


----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hmm, warum net heut?



wollen wir morgen spielen gehen


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

Warte seit 14 Tagen auf NN Lieferung, welche nach dem heutigen Telefonat dann wohl auf die Reise gehen soll. Wenn die morgen kommt, werd ich wohl net frühs mit kommen können, nur später nachkommen.

So wie es jetzt ist ist ein angenehmes rollen machbar aber Biken kannste so vergessen. Kette und Kassette passen nun mal gar net zusammen, die Kette ist viel zu kurz, das Schaltwerk im Arsch, Schaltzug sowieso naja ... ick kof mir nen Roller, nen Tretroller ...


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

das hört sich ja schlimm an.. na ja gut, können ja morgen früh noch mal schreiben!


----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

nettes Gefährt haste da aus gesucht


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

wenn meint der jetzt?


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

aber wirklich dh tauglich ist das nicht oder?


----------



## bastis (13. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wenn meint der jetzt?




ach so den roller löööööl *schlaf


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

Das issa, ... so muss er ausschaun


----------



## tweetygogo (13. April 2010)

Wer ist morgen alles bei tom????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

oder so könnte es aussehen


----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

oder so damit nich umkippst


----------



## Smash81 (13. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen alles bei tom????



wir


----------



## Arschrat38 (13. April 2010)

würde ja auch gerne mal wieder aber da is Arbeit ,Arbeit ,Arbeit heute nacht um 0 uhr bis morgen 11 und dann schlafen weil um 3 uhr nägsten morgen ist die nacht vorbei !


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

oi, war ein lusticher tach hoide.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oi, war ein lusticher tach hoide.



wann bist du morgen bei Tom? ich bin um 15uhr da!


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

muss ich mal schauen. aber eher richtung späten nachmittag.


----------



## tweetygogo (13. April 2010)

Dann bin ich ja balllllld wieder weg!


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2010)

siehst, wie ein Herr aus unserer Runde sagen würde, "ja dann mach dir mal Gedanken" ...

Oioi, ... the Day war Hammer, nice Ausklang ... thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. April 2010)

hey war das geil heute^^ danke ihr verückten und danke brombeere für den scheiß!^^


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

hör auf deine fahrfehler dem armen unschuldigen brombeerstrauch in die schuhe zu schieben. 
auch wenn er dich angefallen hat....


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

hör auf deine fahrfehler dem armen unschuldigen brombeerstrauch in die schuhe zu schieben. 
auch wenn er dich angefallen hat....  

EDIT: 
verf***tes echo....


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. April 2010)

ich kann dazu nur eins agen, bzw. singen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZHObgAFGGw"]YouTube- Pflanzer - Brombeeren aus Israel[/nomedia]


----------



## silence-Floppi (13. April 2010)

für alle die mal nachdenken wollen...:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-YaEEaGI80"]YouTube- Blumio - Hey Mr. Nazi (Yellow Album JETZT BESTELLEN unter HIPSTORE.DE!)[/nomedia]


----------



## der stimp (13. April 2010)

jo, das lied kenn ich. ist klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

wasn hier los hm??? schlaft ihr schon?


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

bin dann pornos gucken und pennen^^ machts gut ihr pappnasen^^


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

öhhhh felix mensch


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

felix du ferkel, sowas schreibt man aber hier nicht... lesen doch kinder mit


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

ui mario.. was machst den nun morgen? weist schon ob du was vor hast ich habe frei ...


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

mittags mit alfi treffen und später dann zu thomas. 
können do. ab 14h was machen (jensi ist mit von der partie und mal sehen wer von den rest irren noch mitkommt)


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

oki was geht bei alf den so? lebt der noch?


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

soweit ich weiss hat er sich heute beim sprung vom bordstein schwerstens verletzt. 
wirbelsäule gebrochen, hautabschürfungen und verbrennungen und vorübergehende erblindung. 
noch was vergessen? naja, das video dazu gibts bestimmt bald auf youtube zu sehen. 
titel "was war das bloss für ne bekloppte frage"


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mmaarriioo findste das lustig einen armen unwissenden jungen so zu ärgern=====??????===== so gehe pennen viel spass morgen wenn zeit ist melden bei mia.. ansonsten donnerstag! g8


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

ich ticker wenn ich die tagesplanung genau auf der reihe hab. 
guts nächtle dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2010)

Moin, so ... Bock auf Woodracing?


----------



## DrFroop (14. April 2010)

Moin auch und so..Wetter is ja mal herlich heute,scheiß is nur das ich arbeiten muss


----------



## Smash81 (14. April 2010)

moinsen ich mach mit


----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2010)

Morgen!
Die Sonne lacht und mein Freund in der Hose auch(


----------



## Smash81 (14. April 2010)

Ih! Du Sau,pack ihn wieder ein,sonst haut die Sonne gleich wieder ab


----------



## Smash81 (14. April 2010)

moin Tweet


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Die Sonne lacht und mein Freund in der Hose auch(



ihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh tweet wann meinst können wir meine bremsen mal machen??


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2010)

BMO enttäuschender Lieferservice trotz Zusage am Telefon 

Woodrider wooded in the wood als woodtrailer mit other woodracers


----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2010)

Morgen @Smash81 !!
Neste woche können wir die mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

ich wollte später auch noch mal in den deister aber wohl eher ecke nordmannsturm oder sowas in der richtung!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich wollte später auch noch mal in den deister aber wohl eher ecke nordmannsturm oder sowas in der richtung!!!




das hört sich gut an schieße jetzt mal los in deister wollte auch mal schauen was da in der ecke so geht richtung Basche ! vieleicht sieht man sich ja aber versprechen kann ich nichts !


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> das hört sich gut an schieße jetzt mal los in deister wollte auch mal schauen was da in der ecke so geht richtung Basche ! vieleicht sieht man sich ja aber versprechen kann ich nichts !



ja wir werden erst später noch ne runde drehen um 17.oo rum .. also wenn de dann noch bock hast ..


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

montag is treffen mit meinem neuen chef
endlich wieder arbeit^^


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

das meinte ich gestern mit dem eigenwilligen design meiner neuen felgen... 


.


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

mario komm zu tom, is schön hier^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

jop, bin gleich da gewesen...


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

ist ja cool ich bin auch grad hier  also im internet .. nach einer stolzen angelaktion-bewunderung von alfi *@-}--*


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

ging ja gut^^


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

felix wie war spanien eigentlich?


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

danke gut, ich bin hardtail gefahren und muss sagen das es welten besser ist als fully fahren^^


----------



## bastis (14. April 2010)

hööööö?


----------



## der stimp (14. April 2010)

mit hardtail lernt man wenigstens richtig fahrtechnik. 
singletrails wie benther berg oder deister - hammer!


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. April 2010)

genau fürnorddeutschland und winterberg reicht nen hardtail allemal^^


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2010)

... nanana, ... net zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen  *hachdiesejugendvonheut*


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. April 2010)

moinsen brauch für mein schönen hintern auch bischen federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2010)

hehe, Wama läuft?


----------



## Arschrat38 (15. April 2010)

da sage ich mal winterberg großes  Roadgab mit nem Hardtail viel spass dabei sag bescheid ich will das filmen !

achja morjen allerseits


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, Wama läuft?




hä dat raff ich jetzt nich 
wie wars bei tom?


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2010)

Ob die Waschmaschine jetzt läuft und was macht ihr mit der alten Wama?

Keine Ahnung, war nur kurz da.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (15. April 2010)

naja waschma geht so teste gleich nochmal.


----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

moin

die alte ist schon auf`n Wertstoffhof


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

gutäään morgäään!!!


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

Sy doppel


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

tja arschrat...da biste zuspät.....es gab bereits spinner die das roadgap mit ht gerippt sind....sorry!!! 
aber das ding is ja das viele es einfach nich raffen das man mit ht mehr fahrtechnick lernt....anyway...

ich mag fullyfahren auch mehr aber man kann nich alles im leben haben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

moin ihrs, 
alles fit? heut ein bissel raus? bastis, wie schauts mit dir?


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

ja na logn! aba ich dachte du hast keine zeit! bin auf jeden dabei!


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> tja arschrat...da biste zuspät.....es gab bereits spinner die das roadgap mit ht gerippt sind....sorry!!!
> aber das ding is ja das viele es einfach nich raffen das man mit ht mehr fahrtechnick lernt....anyway...
> ich mag fullyfahren auch mehr aber man kann nich alles im leben haben^^



ich hab solche sorgen zum glück nicht.
maja ist ein ordentliches hardtailfully (also die eierlegende wollmilchsau)


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

aufm harttail kannste lernen deinen hemoriden wohl auf zu sagen zu grüssen und bei ka**en zu schreiben ... (grunz)


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

und ich wette das es hardtailfahrer gibt die dich auf dem trail verblasen, bastis.


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

ich wage sogar zu behaupten das einige aus der schappi deister crew dazu in der lage sind. 
man sollte die schwuchtelligen cc fahrer nicht unterschätzen. 
mag sein das sie beim querfeldein fahren nicht unbedingt mithalten können aber an ausdauer und div. fahrtechniken mangelt es ihnen sicher nciht. 
ausnahmen bestätigen die regel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

felix wieso bist du heute eigentlich soooo aggro?


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

ich bin nich aggro....nur nen fully macht dein fahrtechnick nich besser, es verzeiht nur fahrfehler...


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

gut das ich ein fully fahre ..


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

schau ma in die ig.....geheimbund "maulwurf" ^^


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

bitte kann mir einer sagen schnell was es kostet ein rahmen zu verschicken und was man beachten muss wo es billiger wo teurer?!


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

frag mal mario der kennt sich da aus^^


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

6,90 packmaß bei dhl max. 120x60x60


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

also bekomme ich den vogel da locker rein! .. alles kla danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

ich hab auch noch nen karton da wo dein rahmen reinpassen sollte (der von meinem cowan ds).


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

jea das wäre perfekt willste den verschenken oder verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

jawoll, ich steig jetzt ins karton-dealer geschäft ein und verticker bikekartons.... 
ne ne, kannst so haben, musst nur abholen die schachtel.


----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> jawoll, ich steig jetzt ins karton-dealer geschäft ein und verticker bikekartons....
> ne ne, kannst so haben, musst nur abholen die schachtel.



Damit würdest Du gut Kohle machen


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

ja ich komme vieleicht darauf zurück weil eventuell kommt das stinky nicht in einer plastiktüte das wäre praktisch weil dann würde es ja nur in einem karton oder gegebenfalls in papier eingewickelt sein.. wenn es ein karton wäre könnte man ja erstmal guggen ob es passt der hat das gestern rausgeschickt ..


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

hey du, ja gnau du, willst karton kaufen? gute qualität, nicht verklebt. echt billich ey...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

ne^^ ich hab da auch noch nen wheeler karton^^ und wenn jemand will besorg ich noch drei^^ start gebot ein dönertier^^


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

ein ganzes dönertier????? jetzt weiss ich warum fahrad rahmen so teuer sind!!


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ...eventuell kommt das stinky nicht in einer plastiktüte...



das würd ich nicht zwingend ausschliessen. 
der spinner der mir den grossman rahmen geschickt hat, hat das dingen in packpapier (OHNE karton drumrum) geschickt. 
also nichts ist unmöglich...


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. April 2010)

si claro^^
das mein zweites standbein weil ich grad keine kohle hab lass ich mich in essen bezahlen^^


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> das würd ich nicht zwingend ausschliessen.
> der spinner der mir den grossman rahmen geschickt hat, hat das dingen in packpapier (OHNE karton drumrum) geschickt.
> also nichts ist unmöglich...




mario deswegen hatte ich das ja angesprochen, so quassi als insider 




silence-Floppi schrieb:


> si claro^^
> das mein zweites standbein weil ich grad keine kohle hab lass ich mich in essen bezahlen^^



das ist auf jeden ne gute sache kartons gegen döner zu tauschen respekt! ich gebe dir ein döner für 3 stück karton ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

ich hab auch noch nen Rocky Mountain karton rumfliegen


----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

meiner kostet aber mehr


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

*hinter vorgehaltener hand* hey, hey du, willst nen rocky mountain karton gegen nen norco karton tauschen? 
top erhalten, nur minimale gebrauchspuren ey, ehrlich, wirklich kein mist ey....


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

ich habe auch noch nen schuh karton von nike oder sind dei nix für euch?


----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> *hinter vorgehaltener hand* hey, hey du, willst nen rocky mountain karton gegen nen norco karton tauschen?
> top erhalten, nur minimale gebrauchspuren ey, ehrlich, wirklich kein mist ey....



mal gucken. lass mal fotos austaschen


----------



## Smash81 (15. April 2010)

Mit Schuhkarton verdient man ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Mit Schuhkarton verdient man ja nix.



ja danke das habe jetzt gebraucht!


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

neee, schuhkartons reissen mittlerweile echt keinen mehr vom hocker...


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> neee, schuhkartons reissen mittlerweile echt keinen mehr vom hocker...


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

brauch nciht zu heulen. was meinst du warum ich das aufgegeben hab mit schuhkartons zu dealen und auf bikekartons umgestiegen bin...


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> brauch nciht zu heulen. was meinst du warum ich das aufgegeben hab mit schuhkartons zu dealen und auf bikekartons umgestiegen bin...



das ist ja sachon wieder der krasseste schei** hier ich glaub ich geh heute net raus .. 






ich bleib hier sitrzen!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. April 2010)

Verkaufe Giant ATX ONE !


----------



## der stimp (15. April 2010)

wieso das denn? hast es dir doch erst aufgebaut....


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

ich will mal ein foto sehen also nur so aus ionteresse


----------



## tweetygogo (15. April 2010)

Fotos kommen noch!
Nein Verkauf das natürlich nicht (((


----------



## tweetygogo (15. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (15. April 2010)

*Nabend ihr´s




Edit: Hab noch nen Bikekarton im Keller^^

*


----------



## bastis (15. April 2010)

juhu hat jemand auch noch nen laufrad karton?


----------



## der stimp (16. April 2010)

nabend froopi


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. April 2010)

moinmoin


----------



## Smash81 (16. April 2010)

Moinsen


----------



## Smash81 (16. April 2010)

Wetter sieht ja mal zum:kotz:aus!


----------



## Arschrat38 (16. April 2010)

jup da haste racht und ich muß gleich wieder los arbeiten !


----------



## der stimp (16. April 2010)

naja, wenigstens ist es trocken...


----------



## tweetygogo (16. April 2010)

Und Kallllllllllt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> naja, wenigstens ist es trocken...



Kommst du nun Sonntag mit in den Deister? Kannst auf meiner Karte mit Reisen!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (16. April 2010)

Moinsen ihr alle

Was macht Ihr eigendlich Pfingstmontag den 24.Mai ??

Richtig . . . . . . * Session in Bremen.*

Treffen ist 10 Uhr am Hbf.

Geplant ist so einiges, wie zb - Kattenturm - Sportgarten - Leuchtenburg - BMX Bahn in Grohn !!

Wär super wenn Ihr alle und noch mehr mit kommt !!

Schreibt mal bitte bei "Hannover - Bremen Connection" ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7052076#post7052076 ) wer alles Lust, Laune und Zeit hat.

Grüsse aus Bremen   - Stefan -


----------



## der stimp (17. April 2010)

hey jensi, das ist aber nicht nett das wenn du HEUTE geburtstag hast, einen einfach weg zu drücken. 
und wenn du dann um 2 uhr eh schon wach bist, kannst du auch ruhig mal ran gehen. 

also digga, alles jute zum wiegenfest! 
gruss mario und felix


----------



## gtjustin (17. April 2010)

moin


----------



## der stimp (17. April 2010)

moin


hat wer von euch noch 36loch naben rumfliegen? 
vr mit 20mm und hr 135 mit schnellspanner oder schraubachse.


----------



## silence-Floppi (17. April 2010)

sorry sowas hab ich net^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (17. April 2010)

felix, was machst du heute noch so? 
ich wollte später evtl. zu thomas und den last rahmen schon mal grundieren.


----------



## Jooonnii (17. April 2010)

Gute Morgen Ihr!!!!!!! 

ist es nciht schön endlich mal wieder richtig gutes wetter  lernstress so gut wie vorrüber oder sagen wir so er wird unterdrückt xD


----------



## bastis (17. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]



Er ist da lööööl ...


----------



## bastis (17. April 2010)

*Hat jemand eine Adapterplatte für rahmenklemmung auf iscg, bitte schnell melden!!! danke.. *


----------



## tweetygogo (17. April 2010)

Wer kommt morgen alles mit in den Deister??


----------



## Smash81 (17. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen alles mit in den Deister??



wirrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Smash81 (17. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> *Hat jemand eine Adapterplatte für rahmenklemmung auf iscg, bitte schnell melden!!! danke.. *




bastel dir was hab ich für mein stinky auch gemacht und diana auch.so punkt


----------



## bastis (17. April 2010)

alter ich bin froh wenn ich hier nen schraubenzieher finde..  was hat deine nabe hinten für eine einbaubreite bei deinem kona?


----------



## Smash81 (17. April 2010)

135x10.

Ich weiss das,dass Deluxe 135x12 hat


----------



## bastis (17. April 2010)

muhahhaah bombe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (17. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> muhahhaah bombe..



hol dir ne narbe für steckachse und speiche um.


----------



## tweetygogo (18. April 2010)

Morgen
Die Sonne lacht und wir Biken heute


----------



## tweetygogo (18. April 2010)

Noch keiner da?????


----------



## Smash81 (18. April 2010)

Doch schon lange!

Moinsen Bande


----------



## tweetygogo (18. April 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Doch schon lange!
> 
> Moinsen Bande



Ich fahre gleich loss und ihr?
Wie sind die Videos?


----------



## Smash81 (18. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich loss und ihr?
> Wie sind die Videos?



Kommen auch noch nen bischen später!
Videos sind


----------



## bastis (18. April 2010)

ich will sterben  zum glück ist morgen montag .. da haben die dealer offen 
*Brauche einen adapter rahmenklemmung iscg alt
; brauche eine nabe für hinten 135 mm einbaubreite und 12 mm achse oder umrüstkit für veltec! wer etwas hat bitte melden.. danke!!!*


----------



## Jooonnii (18. April 2010)

besseres Wetter gibt es nicht!!! 
würd ma sagen rauf rauf aufs Bike und ab gehts


----------



## der stimp (18. April 2010)

und was machst du dann noch hier ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. April 2010)

Deister heute ist der Hammer gewesen!!!
Und ab morgen wirt wieder in der eile gebaut !!!


----------



## tweetygogo (18. April 2010)

Mein neues Matsch Rad! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/621360


----------



## Arschrat38 (19. April 2010)

moin moin leutz


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

Morgeeen!

Gestern im Deister war ja mal der Hammer,und das wetter erst
Endlich wieder


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

mohoin


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> mohoin



Naaa! Und was liegt heute so an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

Haste mein Nachricht schon gelesen?


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

jop, gelesen. kann dazu halt nur sagen wie ich ihn so kenne und da ist immer alles tutti. 
kann sein das er übers we wenig zeit hatte... und dann geht er der reihenfole nach wie ihn die leute so angeschrieben haben.


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

Naja! Ich bin auf jeden fall sauer.
Habe mir jetzt über jemanden anderes ne Code klar gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

gutääään morgen


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

es lebt...


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

es stirbt ich traurig und telefoniert bike läden ab! wie geht es dir mario?


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

die sonne lacht, da kann es einem ja nur gut gehen. 
hast schon mal den bikemarkt nach ner passenden nabe abgeklappert?


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ja ist aba nix dabei für mich .. und ne neue nabe wollte ich mir auch net kaufen!! soll um elf noch mal bei lindenrad anrufen eventuell hat er was rumfliuegen er muss nur suchen


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

doppelpost.


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ähhh mario?????? wieso zweimal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

oups, doppelpost. 
das forum ist z.t. echt grastig schlecht programmiert da passiert das gelegentlich mal und manchmal auch öfter...


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ok, nenn mir mal die vernünftigsten bike läden wo ich noch anrufen könnte in hannover, vieleicht habe ich einen vergessen!!!


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oups, doppelpost.
> das forum ist z.t. echt grastig schlecht programmiert da passiert das gelegentlich mal und manchmal auch öfter...



Ja das Forum lahmt


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

bei mir dauert es auch manchmal bis zu zwei minuten bis ein post hochgeladen ist in den tread


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ok, nenn mir mal die vernünftigsten bike läden wo ich noch anrufen könnte in hannover, vieleicht habe ich einen vergessen!!!



Google doch mal Bikeläden in Hannover,da wirste bestimmt was finden


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ja habe ich ja schon, die vernünftigen wie connys und so habe ich ja schon angefunkt!! aba da stehen tausende und alle wollte ich jetzt net grade anrufen! linden rad schaut grade atb um elf und eventuell noch bikers base die können gut schnelll bestellen ..


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

moin leude^^
mario was war denn?? mein morsegerät hatte kein strom^^


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

ich bin gestern doch noch kurz rumgegurkt und wollte fragen ob du mit willst.


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

hat echt kein schwein sowas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

ist halt nicht so gängig und da haben händler das dann auch nicht so rumliegen. 
im zweifelsfall bei bmo, hibike, bsbs, etc schauen und bestellen. 
sorry, wusste auch nicht das dein stinker ne stckachse braucht, als ich sagte das du deine teile übernehmen kannst.


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

aso^^


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

heut werd ich wohl nochmal zu thomas düsen und meinen rahmen fertig lakieren. 
magst mitkommen? ab 17h ist er wieder im lande


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

www.dirtfoundation.com/datenbank.html?artikel=29 

das hab ich vor einiger zeit mal ausgegraben zum thema "pumptrack"


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

1500 bin ich bei stadler...ich muss mal schauen, wenn ich da fertig bin klingel ich mal durch^^


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

*******...feierabend...und ich muss jetz 2stunden rumkriegen bis ich zu stadler muss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. April 2010)

... hab hier ne 135x12 Nabe rum liegen.


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

felix, kommst einfach bei mir rum. düsen fix zu real, koschen schnell und dann kannst du rübba zu stadler. 
gute idee?


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

krass man bei veltec kostet der satz 35 euro und 15 euro versand???? sind die bekloppt dafür bekomme ich fast ne neue nabe!°


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

satz was. naben? adapter? oder was meinst du?


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

nur das umrüstkit für 35 euro und 15 euro versand ne nagelneue veltec dh hinterrad nabe bekomme ich schon für 75 euro inkl. kit bei bmo!


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

wwie kommen die bloss auf den wahnwitzigen kurs von 15 euro für porto? komische vögel...


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

weil das zu wenig ist zum versenden an atb sports :???


----------



## Smash81 (19. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> weil das zu wenig ist zum versenden an atb sports :???



Frag doch mal Micha


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ja micha bringt mir nachher ne nabe rum ist zwar ne 36 lochnabe aba ich kann ja vier löcher auslassen das reicht dann erstmal hoffe ich das es funzt


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

das war jetze hoffentlich nur ein scherz oder?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

nein, war es nicht das funktionier, oder könnte funktionieren, wieso sollte es auch net gehen ! ist doch trotzdem die gleiche speichenanzahl


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

nein das funktioniert so nicht. 
ich bin nachher bei thomas, da frag ich ihn mal ober er ne 36l felge am start hat...


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

ja dann brauche ich ja auch schon wieder neue speichen etc.. grrrr das ist doch alles humbuck.. teoretisch gesehen müsste es aber funtionieren wenn ich beim einspeichen einfach jedes neunte loch auslasse und mittig von den löchern anfange die nippel anzuziehen ich werde es mal ausprobieren wenn es eine 36 loch felge gibt sag mir aber bitte bescheid das ist dann sowieso nur eine günstige noht lösung ..


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

naja, die paar fehlenden speichen bekommen wir dann für dich auch noch zusammen...


----------



## Jooonnii (19. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> und was machst du dann noch hier ?!?



bin ja schon weg  
voll den sonnenbrand -.-


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

ja manchmal bekommen die richtigen leute die richtige strafe....


----------



## Jooonnii (19. April 2010)

Joni meldet sich aufgrd der ansage jezt bis zum 1.8. 2010 ab! wenn was wichtiges is habt ihr j meine mail adresse


----------



## der stimp (19. April 2010)

viel spass, bei was auch immer :winke: 
erhol dich gut


----------



## bastis (19. April 2010)

juhu na ihrs, wie gehts euch den so?? endlich zwei tage frei und kein bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (19. April 2010)

wie flüsterte mir grad ein weißer mann ins ohr.....:wer nich will der hat schon

@joni, warum machsten sowas? hörst du den sommer auf zu biken?? ich denke du wolltest mal rumkommen?...naja, trotzdem viel spaß bei deinen aktivitäten....^^


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

*Suche "dringend" eine Doppelbrücke inkl. Vorbau, Boxxer Race oder Team bevorzugt!!!*
*Kann auch ein Tausch erfolgen, gegen meine Bomber 66 RC, super Ansprechverhalten ...*


----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

*Moin auch und so...

Wollt mich auch mal wieder kurz melden,alles bestens,zuviel arbeit..bla,bla,bla... Was gibs neues aus/von der eile? Wenn überhaupt..

Greetz Froop
*


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

moin froopi


----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin froopi



Moin majooooo


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

moinsen, endlich frei! jetzt fehlt nur noch ein bike und dann ab morgen in den deister!°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

in meiner bude zieht wieder ein wenig platz ein. 
herr spank smoke zieht aus. wird am we abgeholt *jubel jubel freu freu*


----------



## Smash81 (20. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> *Moin auch und so...
> 
> Wollt mich auch mal wieder kurz melden,alles bestens,zuviel arbeit..bla,bla,bla... Was gibs neues aus/von der eile? Wenn überhaupt..
> 
> ...



Moinsen! Eile ist und bleibt erstmal Platt!
Wer jetzt die Füsse nicht still hält,baut so oder so um sonst.
Anfang Juni können wir ja mal etwas kleines Schaufeln.....

Zitat von dem Typen!


----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Moinsen! Eile ist und bleibt erstmal Platt!
> Wer jetzt die Füsse nicht still hält,baut so oder so um sonst.
> Anfang Juni können wir ja mal etwas kleines Schaufeln.....
> 
> Zitat von dem Typen!



na das is ja mal nen anfang..gibt ja noch einiges wo man biken kann...könnte..wie auch immer Parks machen auch bald wieder auf.


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

wer jetzt in der eile baut, baut nicht nur umsonst, sondern baut auch gegen uns! 
dann wächst nämlich nie gras über die sache. 
also auch immer mal nach dem rechten schauen, wenn ihr in der eile unterwegs seid...


----------



## Smash81 (20. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wer jetzt in der eile baut, baut nicht nur umsonst, sondern baut auch gegen uns!
> dann wächst nämlich nie gras über die sache.
> also auch immer mal nach dem rechten schauen, wenn ihr in der eile unterwegs seid...



Richtigggg


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> ...gibt ja noch einiges wo man biken kann...könnte..wie auch immer Parks machen auch bald wieder auf.



oder du kommst mal mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn. 
ist nach dem umbau echt klasse geworden


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

echt ich war letztes jahr somma mal in misburg fand den dornen busch im anlieger net soooo prickelnd


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

hm, hinten nach der pushline den anlieger (also den letzen auf der strecke?) der wurde jetzt richtig frei gemacht.


----------



## Smash81 (20. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oder du kommst mal mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn.
> ist nach dem umbau echt klasse geworden



Ja ist echt nicht schlecht da.
Ich finde aber für`n Fully zu anstrengend und die Landugen nen bischen kurz. Aber die Kicker kicken ganz gut


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Gibs Bildmaterial von Misburg so wie se jetzt ausschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

das ist gut.. lol da hatte ich den ganzen sommer was von


----------



## Smash81 (20. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gibs Bildmaterial von Misburg so wie se jetzt ausschaut?



Leider noch nicht. Ich mache aber nächstes mal ein Paar


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Wer trampelt da heut hoch?


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel es jetzt kostet den rahmen zu verschicken? ich habe einen bike karton, ein riesen ding iost das !! und wo man den am besyten günstig verschicken kann!


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

DHL je nach Gewicht und wohin ca. 12-19 Euro


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

micha ich danke dir von ganem herzen für deine nabe, den das innen leben deiner nabe und das meiner nabe sind völlig identisch, somit habe ich jetzt zwar nur deine achse und die klemmmuttern verarbeitet aba ich spare mir eine neue nabe und das umspeichen, quassi ein kit für 25 tacken geschossen, und deine nabe verkaufe ich als schnellspann nabe


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Wie geil it das denn  ... dann viel Spass damit, meine Kefü is grad gekommen


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

lol... meld dich dann heute abend wegen fahremn morgen werde morgen früh wohl los


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Muss sehn dass ich die Kefü noch dran bekomme, dann kanns morgen los gehen. Denke mal so gegen 09.40 je nach Wetterlage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (20. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer trampelt da heut hoch?



Heute sind wir (ein paar BMXer und ich) so ab 17:00 da.


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Heute sind wir (ein paar BMXer und ich) so ab 17:00 da.



Werd ich wohl ma oben vorbei schauen, sollte mit Fully fahrbar sein oder?


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

auch krank jetzt habe ich diesen isis adapter dazwischen und bekomme die kurbelachse nicht mehr soweit durch das ich die kurbelschraube auf der anderen seite reinmachen kann.. quassi liegt der linke arm nur halb auf der achse..


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Mach mal n Bild bitte ...


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 130915 (20. April 2010)

hast du hoolotech? dann is es richtig dann kommt nur eine schraubr rein und von der anderen wird sie gekonntert.ja ja stinky fahren is nich einfach!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

ja ist holo 2 aba es geht um die länge.. löl


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

Hollowtech heist das ...


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

horrotech ?? nein kein plan habe bischen gebastelt, jetzt passt es erstmal nur ohne führung oben ...


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

bastis, wozu schick ich dir die info das der rahmen mit dhl (max grösse 120x60x60 max 10kg) für 6,90 zu verschicken geht, wenn du zwei tage später genaudie selbe frage nochmal stellst? 
www.dhl.de/de/paket/privatkunden/national/paket.html
meinst du ich erzähl dir irgend nen scheiss?!? 
manchmal frag ich mich ob das bei den leuten im ibc überhaupt ankommt was man ihnen auf ihre fragen antwortet. 
sorry, aber sowas regt mich echt auf...


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

ähhhhm, mario ich kann dich beruhigen, du brauchst dich nicht aufregen den es könnte sein das ich die selbe frage übermorgen wieder stelle weil ich es mir nicht merken kann manchmal bion ich etwas verplant LÖL


----------



## der stimp (20. April 2010)

ich würg dich wenn du das nochmal fragst!!! 
rahmen geht als ganz normales paket weg - ausser du verpackst ihn in der gröses eines kleiderschrankes.... 
sehen wir uns morgen bei thomas? hat die nabe von micha 32 oder 36 loch? bei 36 meld ich mich schon mal drauf an  
so, bin dann erstmal los, zu thomas, den rahmen fertig lakieren. 
bis später jungs (und fee)


----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oder du kommst mal mit nach misburg zur bmx bahn.
> ist nach dem umbau echt klasse geworden



haben die umgebaut? aha... des is aber so ******* weit weg gibs da auch nen shuttlebus???


----------



## tweetygogo (20. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> haben die umgebaut? aha... des is aber so ******* weit weg gibs da auch nen shuttlebus???



Kommste Sonntag mit Deister???


----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommste Sonntag mit Deister???



Da muss ich "dunkel"arbeiten...irgendwie muss ich ja geld für meine neues tattoo verdienen. denk mal nächste woche komm isch dann wieder mit!!


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

dämpfer schläg beim aufsitzen schon fast vollkommen ein!!!


was für federn verwendet man bei einem gewicht von 75 kilo?

er verliert auch öl  ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (20. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> dämpfer schläg beim aufsitzen schon fast vollkommen ein!!!
> 
> 
> was für federn verwendet man bei einem gewicht von 75 kilo?
> ...



Du hast aber gar kein glück mit deiner bastelbude,wa?


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

ne habe ich nicht.. ich will morgen in deister fahren ich haue da jetzt ne härtere feder rein, aba ist zu kurz ist mir auch latte ..


----------



## Smash81 (20. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> dämpfer schläg beim aufsitzen schon fast vollkommen ein!!!
> 
> 
> was für federn verwendet man bei einem gewicht von 75 kilo?
> ...



Ich würde ne 450-500er einbauen und mal gucken wieviel Luft auf dem Dämpfer ist. Kannst Dir auch ne 550er einbauen.


----------



## bastis (20. April 2010)

ja wie kann man da den überhaupt luft drauf machen hatte ne 300er drauf aba läuft net ... 

da ist gar kein ventil!!!! hast du noch feder rumzu liegen?


keina ne feder?????


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2010)

n´abend schön ...


----------



## DrFroop (21. April 2010)

*Morgäääään auch....*


----------



## Smash81 (21. April 2010)

Moinsen


----------



## DrFroop (21. April 2010)

Moin Mr. Airlines..was machen die bonus-meilen?


----------



## Smash81 (21. April 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> Moin Mr. Airlines..was machen die bonus-meilen?



Bis jetzt laufen sie ganz gut,aber wenn meine neue VR Bremse ankommt noch viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (21. April 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

mahlzeit ihr verrückten ..


----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

Kann doch echt NICHTsein das KEIN laden hier in hannover federn auf lager hat


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2010)

Was brauchst du denn für eine?

Wobei hier die Frage ist, was du wie fährst und was du insgesamt wiegen tust.
Denke mal, dass eine 450 ausreichen sollte, eventl. ne 500er aber das war´s auch.


----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

ich brau he ne 500er denke ich vieleicxht sogar eine 550er habe vorher eine 650er gefahren das war aba zuviel  die feder muss 140mm lang sein 3,5 innendurchmesser 63er hub


----------



## [email protected] (21. April 2010)

MOA??? Ne 550er, was wiegst du mit Ausrüstung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

knapp 90 kilo! hast du federn??? ich kann net fahren weil ich keine feder habe und ich werde gleich in barsinghausen anrufen weil ich hier nix bekomme vieleicht haben die was!!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. April 2010)

wenn der öl verliert musste ma am piggy pack gucken unbedingt ausbauen piggy pack mit lockteit fest machen hat ich bei mir auch.nich damit rumfahren machsten kaputt.hörst du ein leichtes tocken frag tweet ma der hat mein auch heile gemacht.


----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

ich höre erstmal gar nix weil ich keine feder habe


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. April 2010)

********.wo verliert der öl?


----------



## bastis (21. April 2010)

unten an der schraube die du abschrauben musst wenn du die feder wechseln willt.. wenn sie zu ist und du sie auf machst verliert er ein bischen öl kann aba auch sein das da nur ein bischen öl vor die dichtung gekommen ist, kann ich aba leider nicht beurteilen weil ich ja nicht fahjren kann ohne feder !


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. April 2010)

da unten verliert der öl.krass.bei mir wars oben am gewinde wo das piggy pack drauf geschraubt ist.da musste auch aufpassen wenn du federvorspannung einstellst musste das piggy pack fest halten weil das kann sich lösen und dann verliert er da auch öl.so wars bei mir.wenn nich frag tweet ma.warte erstma bis feder da is einbauen ind dann fehleranalyse machen vorsichtig drauf setzten und einwippen.dann gucken wo der supt.so hoffe konnte dir bischen helfen.nein ich hab auch keine feder guck doch im bikemarkt.


----------



## der stimp (22. April 2010)

wenn der dämpfer ölt würd ich das auf jeden fall mal dem verkäufer sagen. 
entweder er gibt dir bissel kohle zurück (ich denk mal nen fuffi sollte da schon drin sein) oder er bekommt den rahmen zurück.
kann ja nicht angehen das der typ schrotte sachen verkauft...


----------



## Smash81 (22. April 2010)

Moinsen


----------



## Smash81 (22. April 2010)

Aufstehen Sonne lacht


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Dem Miststück sollte man mal Manieren beibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (22. April 2010)

moin


----------



## bastis (22. April 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Na, wie isset? Feder schon bestellt? Wenn nicht, meld dich mal ...


----------



## bastis (22. April 2010)

ja habe eine feder jetzt bestellt, konnte gestern aben nicht kommen, unsere kleine hat ne starke bronchitis und wir waren noch im krankenhaus .. sorry, hast du eine feder?


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Wenn du schon eine bestellt hast ist das doch egal  ... aber nein, ich hab keine. Ging nur darum, was du für eine für welchen Kurs wo bestellst. Da ich grad wieder
bei BMO schnupper hätte man das ja kombinieren können.


----------



## bastis (22. April 2010)

ach so lol ich habe auch bei bmo bestellt  gleich noch kf dazu


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Welche?


----------



## bastis (22. April 2010)

e.thirteen - SS


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Welche genau, Modell oder Link wäre hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. April 2010)

Link zu BMO


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Ich habs geahnt, hier mal die Mail von BMO zu genau dieser Kefü ...



> folgende Artikel Deiner Bestellung 123456 sind leider nicht lieferbar:
> 
> e.thirteen - SS-FS Kettenführung - 32-38Z (ISCG-alt - schwarz)
> 
> ...


----------



## tweetygogo (22. April 2010)

Verkaufe neue Reifen 26 - Schwalbe Big Betty FR Tubeless - UST Faltreifen, 30,- stück !!


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2010)

Welches Maß und kann UST auch mit gefahren werden?


----------



## tweetygogo (22. April 2010)

Die 2,4er


----------



## bastis (23. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habs geahnt, hier mal die Mail von BMO zu genau dieser Kefü ...



muhahaha bombe na da bin ich ja mal gespannt !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Moin, ja ich auch ... sag Bescheid was BMO so schreibt 

Tweet, passt ja ganz gut. Kann ich mal schauen ob die hinten drauf passen bzgl. dews Schleifens am Dämpfer.


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. April 2010)

moin moin heute ist es so weit sie holen mein Bike und machen mich zum fußgänger!


----------



## Smash81 (23. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> moin moin heute ist es so weit sie holen mein Bike und machen mich zum fußgänger!



Moinsen! Wieso haste Verkauft?


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. April 2010)

hatte es eigentlich nur so mal reingestelt  um zu sehen wie oft es angeklickt wird das es dann wircklich wer haben wollte hatte ich nicht gedacht und jetzt ist es weg !
habe mir aber schon einen neuen rahmen gekauft ! Demo 8.2 Pro!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. April 2010)

das ist er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoffe das klappt mit dem bild !


----------



## Arschrat38 (23. April 2010)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/ai98-p-jpg.html

dann halt so !


----------



## tweetygogo (23. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin, ja ich auch ... sag Bescheid was BMO so schreibt
> 
> Tweet, passt ja ganz gut. Kann ich mal schauen ob die hinten drauf passen bzgl. dews Schleifens am Dämpfer.



Ich habe die ja noch nicht! muss sie dann kaufen bei BOC!


----------



## der stimp (23. April 2010)

tweet, was hast du heut so vor? 
ich wollt mich gegen 15h mit jensi treffen und ein wenig rumrollen und hüppen.


----------



## bastis (23. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin, ja ich auch ... sag Bescheid was BMO so schreibt



jo, bis heute ist auf jedenfall noch nix gekommen ich sag mal bescheid hast du dir die kefü auch bestellt gehabt?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, was hast du heut so vor?
> ich wollt mich gegen 15h mit jensi treffen und ein wenig rumrollen und hüppen.



Komm doch so gleich bald zu mir rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Verkaufe Hayes Bremse

VR 203mm + HR 185mm 
Alles dicht und haben Biss.

Preis für beide = 50,-Euro


----------



## tweetygogo (23. April 2010)




----------



## Smash81 (24. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Komm doch so gleich bald zu mir rum?



Moinsen
Sonntag ab in Deister?


----------



## tweetygogo (24. April 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Sonntag ab in Deister?



Ja Sonntag Deister


----------



## Smash81 (24. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja Sonntag Deister




Jo ne runde druch`n Wald fliegen


----------



## der stimp (24. April 2010)

moin ihr schlüppies. keiner da? oh man....


----------



## gtjustin (24. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihr schlüppies. keiner da? oh man....


ich bin da


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

09.40Uhr ... we see ourselves in the forest



Gestern auf der Marienstrasse


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Gefühlvoll wurde im Schraubstock mit dem Präzisionswerkzeug "Feinmachanikerflex" der Tretwiederstand genullt.


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

na und wer von euch rüpeln hatte das ding auf der marienstrasse auf dem gewissen?!?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> na und wer von euch rüpeln hatte das ding auf der marienstrasse auf dem gewissen?!?



und kommste nun heute mit in Deister mein süßer??


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

ne, bin platt vom geburtstag gestern...


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> und kommste nun heute mit in Deister mein süßer??


 
Hoffe doch, Maja muss von der Weide und die Sporen spüren, das kleine Bückstabü ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ne, bin platt vom geburtstag gestern...



Na loss komm einfach mit! oder sollllll ich dich heute so um 17uhr vom bahnhof abholen und wir fahren noch mal zu der stelle die ich meine da bei Lüdersen?


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

dann lass uns lieber nachher um 17h noch nach lüdersen fahren. 
treffen wir uns am hauptbahnhof oder den bei dir?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

Komme um 17,16uhr mit dem Zug bei mir an lass uns allso bei mir treffen! und um 18uhr noch mal kurz nach Lüdersen fahren!


----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

oki, machen wir so. 
viel spass euch nachher im deister


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

Oki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bastis (25. April 2010)

gutan morgen ihr naaaa


----------



## silence-Floppi (25. April 2010)

breitere grüße aus bärlin^^
man man man geb.-feier war lustig und gelungen!
ab morgen bin ich dann wieder in hannover!
euch viel spaß in den deister-bergen, lasst euch nich packen 

haut a rein!


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

War sportlich angenehm, sehr flowig und entspannend.


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>







:d:d


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

@J
Wat hast denn da zititert


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @J
> Wat hast denn da zititert



n bild .....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

wie wars im wald könnt kotzen bei den wetter heime


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> wie wars im wald könnt kotzen bei den wetter heime


 

 ... der passt so richtig schön zu dir, stell mir das grad Bildlich vor


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... der passt so richtig schön zu dir, stell mir das grad Bildlich vor



hehe


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

bike fürs grobe


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

bäh


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

Hey ihr ich such n neues Dirt so im preis bis 500 euronen ca. empfehlungen zu mir!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> bäh



wie meinsten das positiv oder negativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

ich find den Hobel nur ... bäh ... net mein Fall


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Hey ihr ich such n neues Dirt so im preis bis 500 euronen ca. empfehlungen zu mir!


 
Neu, gebraucht, 24 oder 26?

Kona Scrap

Kona Stuff

noch n Kona

Specialized P2

noch n P2

P2 Rahmen


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Neu, gebraucht, 24 oder 26?
> 
> Kona Scrap
> 
> ...



hm neu 26 währ optimal


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Neu? Ok, dann ignorier die Links.

Bist du Marken orientiert oder ist das egal?

Aja, Single oder Schaltung?


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

eher marken egal ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich find den Hobel nur ... bäh ... net mein Fall



iss ja jut brauner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Hier ein Eastern Single 26 Zoll >>> Klick
(ich find das mal krass vom Stil her)

Bergamont Kiez Flow Schaltung >>> Klick
(sieht auch gut aus, ist aber teurer)


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

vielen dank hat schon zimlich geholfen


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Was ist mit dem Grossmann??? Willst verkaufen?


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

Niemals! 
ne sollte mich nur für einen kumpel umhören


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

[email protected] der reifen wiegt 700g


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

@gt, wann können wa uns mal wo treffen?


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

Niemals! 
ne sollte mich nur für einen kumpel umhören


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

@ kona uff nachmittags oder wochenende mittags ab 1400 sag an wo


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

hmm, bist du heut noch mal am Maschsee oder so unterwegs, weil da würde ich nochmal hin fahren, den Sonntag ausklingen lassen wollen.


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hmm, bist du heut noch mal am Maschsee oder so unterwegs, weil da würde ich nochmal hin fahren, den Sonntag ausklingen lassen wollen.


ehmm joah 1900 sprengel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

ok, komm ich dann dahin ... bring den Mantel bitte mit  ...


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ok, komm ich dann dahin ... bring den Mantel bitte mit  ...


oki


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

ZOOM


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)




----------



## der stimp (25. April 2010)

joni, nimm nen youg talent bike. ist billig, passt....


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)

oh man dein bild ist größer


----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> joni, nimm nen youg talent bike. ist billig, passt....



Lüdersen wir der Hammer! wir reden mittwoch weiter!!

Heute war es echt hammer im deister und so!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2010)

Was ist in Lüdersen und hast du die Pedalen noch?


----------



## gtjustin (25. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Was ist in Lüdersen und hast du die Pedalen noch?



Pedalen? was meinst du, welche?


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> joni, nimm nen youg talent bike. ist billig, passt....



leite ich weiter =)=) 
dankee


----------



## Arschrat38 (25. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lüdersen wir der Hammer! wir reden mittwoch weiter!!
> 
> Heute war es echt hammer im deister und so!!!!




nabend zusammen meint ihr in Lüdersen da oben am HexenHaus ?


----------



## Jooonnii (25. April 2010)

hm ich nehme an ich kann niemanden fürne kleine dirtsession in Burgdorf begeistern hm?


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. April 2010)

nein...aber zu ner jam komm ich rüber^^


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hm ich nehme an ich kann niemanden fürne kleine dirtsession in Burgdorf begeistern hm?



klar, warum denn nicht?!? wild und schmutzig soll es werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

sehr nice ....


----------



## bastis (26. April 2010)

was geht den in lüdersen?


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> hm ich nehme an ich kann niemanden fürne kleine dirtsession in Burgdorf begeistern hm?


wo gibts in burgdorf was


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> nabend zusammen meint ihr in Lüdersen da oben am HexenHaus ?



Doch das meinte ich! Wir reden mal lieber unter 8 Augen! muss ja nicht gleich jeder mitbekommen!!

Mittwoch gegen 14,30uhr bin ich noch mal da!


----------



## bastis (26. April 2010)

das odhc auch am deister oder?


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

wer kommt samstag mit in deister????


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> wer kommt samstag mit in deister????



Keiner!


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> wo gibts in burgdorf was



Das Vereinsgelände in der südstadt


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Das Vereinsgelände in der südstadt


kenn ich nicht  mich würd es mal interesieren


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

yeäh und das wird dann schmutzigst geschändet, gerockt und gehüppt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> yeäh und das wird dann schmutzigst geschändet, gerockt und gehüppt...



Kommst du heute noch rum??


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

sag mal ne straße


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> yeäh und das wird dann schmutzigst geschändet, gerockt und gehüppt...


kommt felix mit


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

sehr cool müsst ihr nur saegn wanns los gehen soll...


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

hauptraße


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> sag mal ne straße



Ludwigstraße


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ludwigstraße


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

tweet und oder justin, 
zur auswahl stehen:
biken ab 17h mit treffen am sprengel oder tweety in seinem schrauber keller schänden... 
ich bin für beides zu haben


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Heute bin ich nur zu hause!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

ok, dann sammel ich justin ein und kommen dann rum das vöglechen schänden  

justin, wann und wo treffen?


----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok, dann sammel ich justin ein und kommen dann rum das vöglechen schänden
> 
> justin, wann und wo treffen?


1615 sprengel


----------



## der stimp (26. April 2010)

jop, passt, sammel dich dann da ein und dann ab zum tweet.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Mach schon mal das Strom Kabel klar (


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

Freaks


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Freaks



Kommst du auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

würd gern aber kein Geld


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Spar dir das Geld weil wir balllld alle in den Bike Park fahren!!


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

tun wir?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Ja und du kommst mit!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Doch das meinte ich! Wir reden mal lieber unter 8 Augen! muss ja nicht gleich jeder mitbekommen!!
> 
> Mittwoch gegen 14,30uhr bin ich noch mal da!




alles klar !


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

okay wenn du daas sagst xD


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> alles klar !



14uhr bin ich schon da!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (26. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> 14uhr bin ich schon da!!



bin dann auch oben 1


----------



## tweetygogo (26. April 2010)

ok!!


----------



## Jooonnii (26. April 2010)

wann denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (26. April 2010)

mario sprengel ist trocken


----------



## der stimp (27. April 2010)

joa, jens ist ja noch auf dem heimweg da vorbei gefahren...


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

morgen ihr lieben


----------



## Jooonnii (27. April 2010)

Einen Wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. April 2010)

moin


----------



## der stimp (27. April 2010)

moin


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

meine feder ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

@bastis

Was geht mit deinem Hobel, rollt se nu?


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

habe letzten mittwoch ne feder bestellt aba die ist immer noch nicht da!! und von bmo kommt auch keine email das geld drauf ist etc! will donnerstag freitag fahren aba im moment sieht das echt verdammt schlecht aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

hmm, ... welche Federhärte wolltest du nochmal 500 oder 550er?


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

500 er habe ich bestellt !! stefan hat auch ne 500er drin und das kamm eigentlich ganz entspannt!


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

hehe, kannst du so nicht vergleichen. Andere Anlenkung, Winkel, Position, Wippenweg, Maß usw. ... Bei deinem Luxusastralkörper sollte das aber passen


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

och micha ich werde glatt ein wenig rot  hm ja ich habe schon echt einen genialen körperbau, vieleicht sollte ich doch auf eine 400er zurückgreifen :Oo jedenfalls hoffe ich das die feder schnellstens kommt !!!!! sonst dreh ich durch hier


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

Nein, die 400er wird zu weich, wenn es passt, kannst ja meine 450er mal antesten, wobei ich aber denke, dass die zu weich sein wird. Abwarten auf Post und dann testen.


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

AW: Ihre Bestellung ***** / Mittwoch, 21. April 2010

Hallo,

leider sind beide Artikel noch nicht bei uns.
Die Feder soll am 7.5 bei uns eintreffen.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Berlin,
Ole Hahn


lieferung beider artikel zwischen 2 und 10 tagen, wollen die einen verarschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. April 2010)




----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

wollst du sagen du eine feder hast? oder das du eine loswerden willst?


habe einen 63er hub das sind fast einen cm mehr ich weiss nicht ob das geht!!


----------



## [email protected] (27. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ... wollen die einen verarschen?


 
Ach, was glaubst du was ich die letzten 2 Wochen mit denen durch habe. Bei einem Anruf wurde mir gesagt, dass die Sendung schon seit dem 13.04.10 unterwegs sei, genau einen Tag später habe ich sie und schau auf den Tracker ...






hehe, am 19. wo ich angerufen hatte eingescannt und e voila, am 20. lag sie hier auf dem Tisch, wohlgemerkt eine Rücksendung, welche nicht mal ich getätigt habe sondern jemand anderes  ... nur als Info, nicht meine Ware!!!


----------



## bastis (27. April 2010)

muhahaahahha, wasn das für ein schei** tschau! brauche aba trotzdem eine feder bis morgen  ich will fahren und so kann ich nicht fahren... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gtjustin (27. April 2010)

wer kommt mit mir streeten


----------



## gtjustin (27. April 2010)

so gehe jetz gleich streeten


----------



## Arschrat38 (27. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> muhahaahahha, wasn das für ein schei** tschau! brauche aba trotzdem eine feder bis morgen  ich will fahren und so kann ich nicht fahren... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh



hi haste es mal bei RESET RACING [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]              0511-473 204-40     [/FONT] auf der GLaube GÖTTINGER Straße versucht eine feder zu bekommen!


----------



## Jooonnii (27. April 2010)

Freunde wünscht mir glück das das heute klappt mit dem Job !


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> hi haste es mal bei RESET RACING [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]              0511-473 204-40     [/FONT] auf der GLaube GÖTTINGER Straße versucht eine feder zu bekommen!



nein habe ich nicht, aber das klingt gut, auf jedenfall morgen einmal eine option dort anzurufen und nachzufragen!!! 


Danke


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

ja probier mal vieleicht hast du ja glück !

ist mir vorhin mal eingefallen  die haben auch gebrauchte glaube ich !http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

ja ich habe schon geschaut auf der seite ich werde morgen mal dort anrufen, wenn sie etwas da haben dann kann ich ja die feder abbestellen!


----------



## [email protected] (28. April 2010)

in the Wood, Tiretest ...


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

moinsen


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

moin


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

naaaa mario alles klar?


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

joa muss ja


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

klingt nicht begeisternd!!!


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

wetter ist klasse, das ist zumindest schon mal die halbe miete  

hatte mir neulich neues bmx innenlager fürs last raffnix bestellt und der achsdurchmesser passt nicht und nun kann ich mir noch neue kurbeln kaufen.... 
und mit den laufrädern klappts auch nicht so wie es soll


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

ohha... dann bin ich ja froh das nicht nur ich probleme habe! werde gleich mal runter zu reset rasing nach ricklingen die haben ne feder für mich.. meine hat 63er hub der hat eine mit 73 irgendwie aba auf 14 cm, länge! mal sehen ob die passt !!! aba 550er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

wenn du willst, hol mich ab und ich komm mit. 
weiss wo die sind (ist auf dem gelände von meiner alten arbeit).


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

denke ich bin dann so gegen zwölf bei dir! klingle kurz dann nur ok?zwölf klingt gut das schaffe ich  ja wäre cool.. können dann noch bischen chillen bis zwei habe ich zeit oder auch halb drei


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ohha... dann bin ich ja froh das nicht nur ich probleme habe! werde gleich mal runter zu reset rasing nach ricklingen die haben ne feder für mich.. meine hat 63er hub der hat eine mit 73 irgendwie aba auf 14 cm, länge! mal sehen ob die passt !!! aba 550er




moin jo dann war mein vorschlag  ja garnicht mal schlecht wenn die ne feder haben !


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

bastis, passt, ich komm dann runter. treff mich wenn wir da fertig sind noch mit tweet zum biken. 

arschrat, die hr nabe die du im bikemarkt hast, hat die 36 loch und scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

ja wie geschrien hoffe ich nur das die passt


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

ja das kann ich für dich auch nur hoffen denn sonst müstest du ja noch lange warten auf deine feder laut BMO !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

ich habe noch ne hr nabe 36 loch mit scheiben aufnahme 135 er einbaubreite für 9 fach kassette!!! schnellspann


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

sach nen kurs an, ich glaub die will zu mir...


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

ja ich habe sie von micha genommen, habe nur die achsen ausgetascht ist halt jetzt ne schnellspann achse drin!!! 25 euro habe ich bezahlt!! wenn du willst kannst du haben! ich würde noch nen schnellspanner drauf legen den brauche ich jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

muss ein karton vier ecken haben>?? habe die gabel eingeüpackt aba habe quassi selber einen karton gebastelt, geht das?


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

nabe will doch nciht zu mir. 

wenn der karton für die gabel mit ein wenig fantasie die form eines quaders hat, gehts. 
geht den versandunternehmen darum das die teile mehr oder weniger zu stapeln sind...


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

alles kla.. wieso ist die zu teuer?


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

jo, würd sich für mich nicht lohnen. 
brauch noch nen singlespeed kit und ne andere nabe für die schraubachse dazu. 
werd mir dann eher schon ne reine ssp nabe aus dem bikemarkt wegholen.


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

okay, dann setzte ich sie rein einfach  werd sie bestimmt auch für 30 los  so jetzt noch packet fertig machen dann zur post.. ist wenn ich übern steintor fahre zu dir ne post?


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

das dichteste für dich dürfte die bei der herschelstrasse sein. 

ist das ne xt nabe?


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

das ist novatech! so mache mich jetzt langsam aufn weg, bis gleich ne ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (28. April 2010)

moin


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

guten abend naaaaaaa


----------



## MajuBiker (28. April 2010)

nabend.


----------



## gtjustin (28. April 2010)

guten abend meine herrn


----------



## Jooonnii (28. April 2010)

sagt mal nehmen wir an ich will ein gutes abe rnciht ZU teures Dirt kaufen wo kann ich denn da in Hannover a besten hingehen?


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

geh doch mal zu keha sport, die haben ahnung

löööööööööööööööl


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> sagt mal nehmen wir an ich will ein gutes abe rnciht ZU teures Dirt kaufen wo kann ich denn da in Hannover a besten hingehen?




Nabend probiers bei LEO !


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> Nabend probiers bei LEO !



hey sie ich danke noch mal für den typ von gestern, jetzt kann ich nämlich morgen biken gehen


----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

und hat das mit der feder geklapt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (28. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> hey sie ich danke noch mal für den typ von gestern, jetzt kann ich nämlich morgen biken gehen


 

na siehste !


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

kommste auch morgen rum??


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> sagt mal nehmen wir an ich will ein gutes abe rnciht ZU teures Dirt kaufen wo kann ich denn da in Hannover a besten hingehen?



ich denk auch - ab zu keha. max solls ganz gut drauf haben. ist selber biker und scheint gut plan zu haben. 

ansonsten würde ich ernsthaft den ktm laden in empelde empfehlen. 
ist der laden vom ehemaligen werksmechaniker vom ktm team.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. April 2010)

MajuBiker schrieb:


> nabend.



Kommst du Sonntag mit nach Lüdersen??


----------



## bastis (28. April 2010)

kommt wer mit in deister morgen??


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

Moin, fahr 09.40Uhr ab Fischerhof los ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (29. April 2010)

moin wünsche viel spaß !


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

9.40 schaffe ich niemaaaaals .. fahre 10.40


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

kommt 10.40 noch wer mit?


----------



## Arschrat38 (29. April 2010)

würde ja gerne habe aber kein Bike und muß noch Arbeiten


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

wieso hast du kein bike???? wo ist *MEIN* gt?


----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

das ist doch längst "verschachert"....


----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

bastis, wann willst du denn ab wo in den deister starten? 
kann ich mir doch mal deine hr nabe mitnehmen und schauen ob die eine achse die ich da hab funzt? 
könnten uns dann ja kurz wo treffen...


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

öhm ich starte quassi um halb am bismarkbhf


----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

jetzt um halb?!? sag mal ne genaue zeit und wann und wo wir uns evtl kurz treffen könnten falls es dir passt


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

ja ich bin in der südstadt, ich muss jetzt schnell einkaufen und dann zum bismarkbhf.. lass mal lieber heute abend machen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

oki, machen wir so  
hab dir ne pm mit marios weltherrschafts masterplan rund um naben und laufräder geschickt...


----------



## tweetygogo (29. April 2010)

Loss Bier raus Kiffe an und Hörzu!! [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCbbZ1eaO3k"]YouTube- Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann (Radio Cut)[/nomedia]


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

@Tweet

Mal wieder fett, was ist mit morgen (Pedals)?


----------



## tweetygogo (29. April 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Tweet
> 
> Mal wieder fett, was ist mit morgen (Pedals)?



Lass uns das alles lieber montag machen muss dann auch zu BOC!!


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

Und, ... wat soll ich in die Kurbeln stecken, Stöcker?


----------



## Jooonnii (29. April 2010)

sagt mal hat jemand (tut mir leid das ich so viel ausfrag und meinungen wechsel ) ein dirter den ihr nciht mehr braucht und loswerden wollt oder nur rahmen???


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

so deister hat heute richtig fun gebracht!!! obwohl ich sagen muss das der letzte anstieg dann mit stefan noch mal sehr anstrengend war.. sind noch mal die gleiche tour gefahren bmx- frankweg- und das letzte stück fahnweg..  funny funny!!!


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

Du bist ja krass, find ich gut, sehr gut ... wir sehen uns morgen in the Wood, ruf durch wenn du los fährst ... ich mach buh buh ...


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

wenn schönes wetter ist wollen wir morgen in egestorf grillen habt ihr auch bock drauf???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

und, rockt die neue feder so wie se soll? 
ich kämpf mich jetze noch durch 4 laufräder zum einspeichen und werd wohl nachtschicht einlegen


----------



## bastis (29. April 2010)

ja rockt, könnte nur bischen länger werden .. hm mal sehen so werde jetrzt pennen muss früh raus sehen und ja dann morgen schlanker viel spass noch


----------



## der stimp (29. April 2010)

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvmOPUTv8Yk&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2010)

Sonntag wirt es mal wieder schön, beim Bauen.
Aber wo das sagen wir nicht


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

moin  
tweet, musst du heut gar nicht arbeiten?


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin
> tweet, musst du heut gar nicht arbeiten?



Muss ja auch mal frei haben von euch 
Nein heute nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2010)

Habe meine neue HAMMER Party gefunden!! http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=qlimax+trailer+10  Wer kommt alles mit, dieses Jahr?


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wenn schönes wetter ist wollen wir morgen in egestorf grillen habt ihr auch bock drauf???


 
Werd mal noch den Freerider XTrem versuchen zu überreden ... bis später ...


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Habe meine neue HAMMER Party gefunden!! http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=qlimax+trailer+10  Wer kommt alles mit, dieses Jahr?



qlimax ist lustig. ärgert mich ein wenig das ich dies jahr sensation black verpasst hab. war etwas früher als sonst  

meine kurbeln sind heut angekommen. werd also am wochenende das last fertig bekommen. 
tweet, du hast nicht rein zufällig lust dich mit ein paar gummibächren brause bestechen zu lassen und mich besuchen zu kommen?


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> qlimax ist lustig. ärgert mich ein wenig das ich dies jahr sensation black verpasst hab. war etwas früher als sonst
> 
> meine kurbeln sind heut angekommen. werd also am wochenende das last fertig bekommen.
> tweet, du hast nicht rein zufällig lust dich mit ein paar gummibächren brause bestechen zu lassen und mich besuchen zu kommen?



Heute und morgen ist nicht gut! nur morgen abend aber nicht lange bei Tom!!
Fahr aber lieber mit dem Kona nach Lüdersen!


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

ja, lüdersen auf jeden fall mit dem kona...


----------



## tweetygogo (30. April 2010)

Hast du auch noch ne Schaufel?


----------



## gtjustin (30. April 2010)

guten tag


----------



## gtjustin (30. April 2010)

guten tag


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

schaufel nicht, bring aber nen klappspaten mit und sag jens das er seine klappsäge einpacken soll.


----------



## gtjustin (30. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja, lüdersen auf jeden fall mit dem kona...


hi mario bok bissl streeten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> guten tag



 

hallo, echo 

hallooo justin... 

ne, ich weiss das es an der bescheidenen programmierung vom board liegt und es ständig zu doppelposts kommt. 


bock auf streeten schon, wird aber heut nichts. bekomm gleich besuch und ich mach die laufräder fürs raffnix fertig.


----------



## gtjustin (30. April 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hallo, echo
> 
> hallooo justin...
> 
> ...


asoo ok


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. April 2010)

leute was los?
ich hab grad so pervers bock feiern zu gehen!!
mario ich glaub ich komm gleich bei dir rum und dann harfe...........maaaaan ich muss feiern ich bin nich in berlin.....das erste mal nich auf demo.....feier lust!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. April 2010)

http://www.rocker-hannover.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=3


----------



## silence-Floppi (30. April 2010)

http://freecaster.tv/bmx/1011965/bmx-supercross-2010-copenhagen-preview


----------



## der stimp (30. April 2010)

ne, heut nix mit harfe. 
will morgen früh mit olli zum käfer treffen, dafür will ich dann fit und ausgeschlafen sein...


----------



## gtjustin (1. Mai 2010)

wer fährt heut in den deister


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2010)

Moinsen, ...


----------



## Deleted 130915 (1. Mai 2010)

moinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. Mai 2010)

Morgen und ein schön 01,05,10 ( ersten Mai ) an alle!!!


----------



## gtjustin (1. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen und ein schön 01,05,10 ( ersten Mai ) an alle!!!


guten morgen  wer  kommt mit in den deister


----------



## der stimp (1. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen und ein schön 01,05,10 ( ersten Mai ) an alle!!!



na ich seh schon, der tweet ist schon ordentlich auf krawall gebürstet...


----------



## Jooonnii (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen ihrs


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moinsen, ...



mach mir doch mal ein Preis für die 66!


----------



## bastis (1. Mai 2010)

heute deister war geil sind um 9 uhr in egestorf hoch zur bmx bahn und da ein paar stunden gerockt!! war sehr sehr nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2010)

Moin moin, und aufi gehts ... wood


----------



## gtjustin (2. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin moin, und aufi gehts ... wood


moin wan fährst du in deister


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2010)

Da ich "gezwungen" wurde, etwas zu tun -> leider erst um 09.40Uhr ...


----------



## gtjustin (2. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da ich "gezwungen" wurde, etwas zu tun -> leider erst um 09.40Uhr ...


ah ok dann komm ich mit


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

Auf auf nach lüdersen!!


----------



## gtjustin (2. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Auf auf nach lüdersen!!


viiel spaß


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Mai 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> viiel spaß




Mache mich auch gleich au den weg


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Auf auf nach lüdersen!!




mach mich gleich auf den weg


----------



## Smash81 (2. Mai 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> mach mich gleich auf den weg



vergiss die 3m spaltaxt nicht wir haben noch ein bischen was zu tun


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

Smash81 schrieb:


> vergiss die 3m spaltaxt nicht wir haben noch ein bischen was zu tun



Seit ihr mittwoch bei Tom? bring mal meine sachen mit!!
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

alter seid ihr krank...  

war aber mal ne richtig geile runde heute


----------



## Arschrat38 (2. Mai 2010)

nabend ja war mal wieder ganz lustig !


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

Das hatt volllll mal wieder Funy gemacht!!!!
Das ist unser Home spot


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

Das hatt volllll mal wieder Funy gemacht!!!!
Das ist unser Home spot


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

hallo echo! 

haallooo tweety...


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo hüper


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moinsen, ...



Möchte die gabel haben aber nicht für 150,-
sag mal ein preis!!!


----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/633190
würde mich über verbesserungs vorschläge freuen


----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

uund nabend erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

jo, moin  
hab noch was für dich (vom/fürs fsa schweineteil)


----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

ach ja..
können uns ja mal die tage treffen und dann bringstes mit?!


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

jop, so wirds gemacht  
bin auf jeden fall echt froh das ich den hab. ist einfach klasse das teil... 

ich bin grad dabei klebies fürs last raffnix zu entwerfen (wird stahlferkel heissen das bike)


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

hallo echo
hallo mario 

hallo blöde boardprogrammierung
hallo ********* 

ist aber so, kann ich ja auch nichts für...


----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

deine namen sind immer soo traumhaft!


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

top!


----------



## MajuBiker (2. Mai 2010)

guts nächtle an alle!


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

dir auch ein guts nächtle


----------



## bastis (2. Mai 2010)

moinsen alles kla soweit?


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

moin, 
bis eben noch gearbeitet?


----------



## bastis (2. Mai 2010)

ja feierabend jetzte


----------



## der stimp (2. Mai 2010)

so, werd mich auch mal ins bett hauen. 
guts nächtle


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Möchte die gabel haben aber nicht für 150,-
> sag mal ein preis!!!



Moin, ... öhm, 170,-Euro?!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin, ... öhm, 170,-Euro?!



150,- wolltest du noch haben ! ich gebe dir 145,-!?


----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

ein paar teile sind schon da !Download: Uy-100-9824.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

moin moin erst mal


----------



## der stimp (3. Mai 2010)

aber ich finde die lakierten pedalen passen nicht so zu den elox teilen. 
meinst bis zum wochenende ist der rest da?


----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

ja ich weiß die pedalen ist so ein problem den es waren nur die oder welche von CB zu bekommen und die von CB kosten 130 euro das war mir zu teuer !

ich hoffe es ,das ich am wochenende fahren kann


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2010)

Wie lange willst den Hobel dann behalten?


----------



## bastis (3. Mai 2010)

die marzocchi federn mit 500*2,5" sind 14cm lang, sind die mit 2,75" jetzt länger?


----------



## bastis (3. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


Micha stefan hatte vergessen dein steak zu fotografieren! ich habe ihn für dich gehaunen  und habe eben das foto mit der wurst gefunden welches ich gemacht habe.. ich hoffe das ist ein kleiner trost!


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2010)

Danke ...


----------



## gtjustin (3. Mai 2010)

moinsen


----------



## der stimp (3. Mai 2010)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie lange willst den Hobel dann behalten?


  dieses jahr auf jeden fall, was dann kommt kann ich nicht sagen !
auser ein demo von 2010 wird es auf keinen fall , da mir die geo nicht zusagt !


----------



## [email protected] (3. Mai 2010)

Warum, was wurde an der 10er Geo stark verändert ausser das sie DH und
Racelastiger wurde und somit zu mehr Ruhe auf und im Bike verhilft?


----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

ja genau das ist es ja, es ist jetzt ein reinrasiges downhill bike , verlängertes oberrohr ,tieferres tretlager sie haben den rahmen gesteckt und dennoch den radstand verkzürtzt und das sagt mir halt nicht mehr so zu da ich doch auch ab und zu mal ein bischen FR fahren will wo für sie jetzt nur noch das 7er eingeplant haben den das 7er von 2010 ist so wie das 8er von 09 von der geo !


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

Arschrat38 schrieb:


> ja genau das ist es ja, es ist jetzt ein reinrasiges downhill bike , verlängertes oberrohr ,tieferres tretlager sie haben den rahmen gesteckt und dennoch den radstand verkzürtzt und das sagt mir halt nicht mehr so zu da ich doch auch ab und zu mal ein bischen FR fahren will wo für sie jetzt nur noch das 7er eingeplant haben den das 7er von 2010 ist so wie das 8er von 09 von der geo !



He am W ist wieder Lüdersen dran hoffe du kannst dan schon fahren!
Wir sehen uns dann da!!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

Suche ne Federgabel ab 170mm, Günstig! Bitte melden!!!


----------



## der stimp (3. Mai 2010)

? ich dachte du wolltest die von koma haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ? ich dachte du wolltest die von koma haben?



für 145,- will ich die ja aber da kommt ja nichts rüber!
Dann wahrte ich lieber!


----------



## Arschrat38 (3. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He am W ist wieder Lüdersen dran hoffe du kannst dan schon fahren!
> Wir sehen uns dann da!!




jo auf jeden am W nach L und ich hoffe ich kann dann schon fahren !


----------



## Jooonnii (3. Mai 2010)

Nur noch 2 Wochen stress ab dann easy going und ferien und ne menge fahren ...kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 Wochen stress ab dann easy going und ferien und ne menge fahren ...kanns kaum erwarten



Dann kommste mit uns mal mit nach L !!


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Mai 2010)

Suche ne Federgabel ab 170mm, Günstig! Bitte melden!!!


----------



## Jooonnii (3. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> dann kommste mit uns mal mit nach l !!



l? ?


----------



## stinky stinker (3. Mai 2010)

Hey , hat einer von euch vielleicht Ineresse an meinem Rad ?
Schaut einfach im Bikemarkt ..


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> l? ?



 yeäh, the holy L


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

stinky stinker schrieb:


> Hey , hat einer von euch vielleicht Ineresse an meinem Rad ?
> Schaut einfach im Bikemarkt ..



der preis ist doch nicht wirklich dein ernst oder? 
wenn ja, rechne bitte mal vor wie du auf die summe kommst.


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. Mai 2010)

stinky stinker träumt vom großen geld....^^ so jetze 2stundnen pennen und dann ab nach bremen zuim arbeiten....gute nacht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (4. Mai 2010)

und nochmal 

L?????? 
bäh ist das froh da hatt man shco kein lust mehr auf den tag xD


----------



## Jooonnii (4. Mai 2010)

und nochmal 

L?????? 
bäh ist das froh da hatt man shco kein lust mehr auf den tag xD


----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

moin erst mal !

L beim HEXENHAUS ist In der nähe von B-town und es ist ganz geil da muß zwar noch ein bischen was gemacht werden aber macht jetzt schon spass!


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

guten morgen.. ihr hexen aud lüdersen, ihr tanzt doch bestimmt am sonntag wieder alle auf eurem berg ne


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Mai 2010)

halle riders, 
habe neue gabel endlich ssieht geil aus sie muss nur im gelände beweisen das sie auch so funktioniert wer hat lust ab mi mal biken zu gehen solange es nicht in stürmen regnet


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> halle riders,
> habe neue gabel endlich ssieht geil aus sie muss nur im gelände beweisen das sie auch so funktioniert wer hat lust ab mi mal biken zu gehen solange es nicht in stürmen regnet



mi früh 8,40 fährt der zug


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

Morgen früh, passt ... 08.40Uhr am FH


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

ja sauber, nehme dann nur den zug um 14.oo allerspätestens zurück, so und jetzt ab nach hildesheim meine neue gabel holen .. bis morgen zonenkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

hehe, dann kanns ja los gehen morgen, man wie ick mir freu ...


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

zonenkind? das ist diana!
micha ist zonenbengel... 

tweet und ich waren heut morgen noch im "big L" zum buddeln. 
wird langsam alles hübsch und rockt


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

ja wie gesagt wenn es nicht ströhmen regnet sitze ich in dem zug um 8.40 ganz hinten!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


>



Heute kannst du nicht wegen der gabel ne??


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

hehe, ganz hinten im BUS und so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (4. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> zonenkind? das ist diana!
> micha ist zonenbengel...
> 
> tweet und ich waren heut morgen noch im "big L" zum buddeln.
> wird langsam alles hübsch und rockt



Ja L wirt immer besser


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Heute kannst du nicht wegen der gabel ne??



ne kann ich nicht weil ich eben in hildesheim war die neue gabel geholt und jetzt gegessen habe mit frau und kind und jetzt zur arbeit fahre!!! ich habe doch gesagt ich muss arbeiten!!!!


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, ganz hinten im BUS und so ...



wir können ja heimlich rauchen in der bahn ... muhahahahah so muss los zur schicht sehen uns morgen tschuuu


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ne kann ich nicht weil ich eben in hildesheim war die neue gabel geholt und jetzt gegessen habe mit frau und kind und jetzt zur arbeit fahre!!! ich habe doch gesagt ich muss arbeiten!!!!



Kannst sie jeder zeit zu mir bringen! auch wenn ich noch nicht da bin, Frau ist da!


----------



## tweetygogo (4. Mai 2010)

Keiner da?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> mi früh 8,40 fährt der zug


 
wieso so früh??
ich kähme mit wenns nicht vormittag unter der woche währe.
schade, dann werde ich wohl wider auf den benther wer nach mi mit will brauchs nur sagen, dort lässt es sich auch schön heizen auch wenns nur wenig echte sprünge gibt.


----------



## Jooonnii (4. Mai 2010)

manno ihr fahrt ja auch in der woche xD scheiß auf Blocktage ich komm mit xD


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

Blocktage?


----------



## Jooonnii (4. Mai 2010)

einen tag deutsch einen englisch einen mathe-.- nur 6 stunden am stück


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2010)

wuaa, ... weiche ... Gott bin ich froh dass ich schon groß bin, nicht erwachsen aber gross ... rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (4. Mai 2010)

ja kenn ich  kein stück erwachsen aber derbe cool wie peter pan


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)




----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

nabend auch der andere ist dicht gemacht worden !


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

hat die zensur mal wieder zugeschlagen....


----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)




----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

ja hat sie  !

geile sandburg!


----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)




----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

juchhu es hat geklappt mann kann sieht die bilder!


----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

so wünsche eine gute ! bis morjen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (4. Mai 2010)

passt das blau der pedale zum karomuster auf dem rahmen?


----------



## Arschrat38 (4. Mai 2010)

ja irgend wie schon !


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

guten abend zusammen morgen 8.40 deister rocken bischen


----------



## bastis (4. Mai 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> wieso so früh??
> ich kähme mit wenns nicht vormittag unter der woche währe.
> schade, dann werde ich wohl wider auf den benther wer nach mi mit will brauchs nur sagen, dort lässt es sich auch schön heizen auch wenns nur wenig echte sprünge gibt.



ja sorry ich muss morgen um 15.oo arbeiten und ich bin geil auf fahren


----------



## Jooonnii (5. Mai 2010)

Morgääääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Arschrat38 (5. Mai 2010)

moin moinzusammen ich bin auch geil auf biken kann mir meins aber nur am montage ständer anschauen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. Mai 2010)

moinsen alles zusammen.. deutschland grüsst die superstars!


----------



## Jooonnii (5. Mai 2010)

uiuiui neue kette fährt gut =) ....


----------



## Jooonnii (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab da nochmal n termin für euch ! 
am 22.Mai ....feier ich bei mir am see....könnt ja rumkommen wenn ihr wollt !(wenn ihr nicht wisst wo sagt bescheid  )


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Ich hab da nochmal n termin für euch !
> am 22.Mai ....feier ich bei mir am see....könnt ja rumkommen wenn ihr wollt !(wenn ihr nicht wisst wo sagt bescheid  )



Nackt am See ja geil! bin da


----------



## Jooonnii (5. Mai 2010)

xD man könnte vorher sogar das vereinsgelände in burgdorf rocken


----------



## MajuBiker (5. Mai 2010)

nabend zusammen!


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Mai 2010)

Nabend und gute nacht!!!!


----------



## der stimp (5. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> xD man könnte vorher sogar das vereinsgelände in burgdorf rocken



Das sollte man mal ins Auge fassen ...

derbe, ... hab ich schon lang net mehr gelesen/gehört, kommt derbst fett


----------



## bastis (5. Mai 2010)

guten abend zusammen.. micha na wie gehts deinem rücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, nicht so pralle ... lieg auf der Couch und mache -> nix


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Mai 2010)

Nur für Dirter ==  http://www.hannover.de/autofrei/vera2010/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nur für Dirter ==


----------



## der stimp (6. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nur für Dirter ==  http://www.hannover.de/autofrei/vera2010/index.html



 wie jetzt, und was ist mit den streetern?!?


----------



## bastis (6. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit zusammen!! ja sonntag geht es wohl dann in deister! wetter ist ja sowieso nicht so prall und soll auch net so prall werden dann fahre ich schön drei tage deister! ketten führung etc sind auch noch net da dann geht es die woche danach nach hahnenklee.  weiste bescheid ne


----------



## bastis (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## Jooonnii (6. Mai 2010)

ehm muh?


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

morgen zusammen! wasn das für ein scheiss wetter? das regnet sich wohl echt ein wie? 

@ Micha was macht der rücken?


----------



## der stimp (7. Mai 2010)

hä, was geht denn bei dir ab? wetter ist doch gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arschrat38 (7. Mai 2010)

genau ist super wetter hat doch nur 24 stunden am stück geregnet jetzt haben die pisten erst mal wieder richtig grip und das duschen lohnt sich nach dem fahren auch mal wieder !


----------



## der stimp (7. Mai 2010)

endlich mal einer der die sache genau so sieht wie sie ist.... 

ok, mal im ernst. hoffentlich pieselt es sich nciht ein, sonst siehts am we mit biken mies aus. 
war mi. mit tweet ne runde buddeln, dafür wars aber bestens  

war ups schon da?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2010)

Rücken geht, Bandscheiben spinnen ... 

Aber es könnt ja schlimmer kommen, nech


----------



## gtjustin (7. Mai 2010)

ohha was ist mit deim rücken passirt und fährst du sonntag in deister


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2010)

Hi GT, mal schaun wie es heut so läuft. Morgen ist nochmal Ruhe angesagt, dass 
ich das erst Sonntag Morgen entscheiden werde, ich denke jedoch dass ich fahre.


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWw08g-gCgg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cWw08g-gCgg&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (7. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi GT, mal schaun wie es heut so läuft. Morgen ist nochmal Ruhe angesagt, dass
> ich das erst Sonntag Morgen entscheiden werde, ich denke jedoch dass ich fahre.


cool


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rücken geht, Bandscheiben spinnen ...
> 
> Aber es könnt ja schlimmer kommen, nech
> 
> ...


----------



## gtjustin (7. Mai 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

Also steht noch nciht ob ihr fahrt am sonntag??? .....
Weil ich bin Samstag den ganzen tag noch am lernen aber würd mich freue ne ablenkung zu haben sonntag


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

Sagt mir becheid


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Sagt mir becheid



Komme Sonntag doch mit nach L ??


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Sagt mir becheid


 
Bescheid, ... wann und wo?


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

sagt ihrs mir! ...ich komm einfach nur mit xD wie, wann  und wo müsst ihr sagen war da ja noch nie xD


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

ja wann gehte s den sonntag los? 8.40?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Ich wahr heute mal im Deister! Nimm dir das Rote Gummiboot mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

schlammschlacht, ja glaube ich aber es soll morgen nicht regnen  ein zwei runden werden drin sein


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

also wann gehts los?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> also wann gehts los?



Wie nach L???


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

Japp


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

10uhr! bei mir am bahnhof


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

wie jetzt am bahnhof oder bei dir?


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> wie jetzt am bahnhof oder bei dir?



Dann lass uns um 9,45uhr am Hauptbahnhof treffen!!! da wo wie immer!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

okay geht klar wer kommt noch alles mit?? 
ach ja haste n plan wie viels kostet???


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

okay geht klar!!

wer kommtn noch so und vieviel kostet der spaß?? ist das noch in der GVH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Wie Deister auch! eine fahrt so ca: 4und,-
Mario und ich und ..... kommen mit!


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

okay geht klar!!

wer kommtn noch so und vieviel kostet der spaß?? ist das noch in der GVH


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

das klingt sehr gut tut mir leid wegen der doppel postings !!!klappkiste spinnt


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Mai 2010)

Bis Sonntag !! gute nacht!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Mai 2010)

bin wohl dabei in L....nimmst du mich auf deiner karte mit tweet??


----------



## Jooonnii (7. Mai 2010)

ach ja was ich vergessen hab zu sagen ..bin leict krank angeschlagen kann seind as ich nur evt mitkomme nur wenn es mir so gut geht das ich dienstag dann gesun die prüfung schreiben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2010)

Fahr um 8.40 bei FH los.

... @Luk

Handy off?


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

jo 8.40 klingt gut, hinten in dem zug


----------



## [email protected] (7. Mai 2010)

Party in the City ... 

Onkel P. & Icke ... call handy


----------



## bastis (7. Mai 2010)

viel spass


----------



## silence-Floppi (7. Mai 2010)

@dad....viel spaß, bin in stelingen.....party muss warten (keine kohle) bin dann nächsten monat dabei!!


----------



## gtjustin (8. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## gtjustin (8. Mai 2010)

wer is den heut im deister


----------



## bastis (8. Mai 2010)

ja guten morgen alle... 

@ GT morgen gehts los es soll heute auch bischen regnen aba morgen hamma wetter bischen wolken bischen sonne kein regen.. dann den ganzen tag schroten!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2010)

uargg ...


----------



## bastis (8. Mai 2010)

also mal abgesehen von micha kommt morgen noch irgendwer mit in den deister??? wenigstens ein zwei trail abfahrten!°!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Mai 2010)

wenn alles klappt bin ich in lüdersen....und montag bin ich in polen drinn^^


----------



## bastis (8. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand noch ne bremse zu hause rum liegen zum verkaufen????


----------



## silence-Floppi (8. Mai 2010)

nö hab meine beiden maguras grad nem kumpel gegeben......


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch ne bremse zu hause rum liegen zum verkaufen????



VR oder HR??


----------



## bastis (8. Mai 2010)

hauptsächlich hinten oder beide


----------



## Jooonnii (8. Mai 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wenn alles klappt bin ich in lüdersen....und montag bin ich in polen drinn^^





wenn ich morgen wieder soweit gesund bin bin ich auch mit von der partie ....leider sieht das bis jetzt noch nciht so gut aus aber es wird bestimmt noch !!


----------



## der stimp (8. Mai 2010)

wird schon wird schon....


----------



## Arschrat38 (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend leutz mein bike ist fitt!


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2010)

na dann, sehen wir uns nachher ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

micha kommst du mit nach lüdersen? oder fahren wir trail oder bleibst du zu hause


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

Will Trails fahren. Muss mich noch schonen.


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

hm lass mal 9.40 fahren!!! wenn du 8.40 fährst dann komme ich nach und fahre vorher nach lüdersen!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

... sehn uns später ...


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

fährst du mit dem zug um 8.40


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

jap, so früh wie möglich, ... hat man seine Ruhe  ... hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

ja ich muss mal sehen wie ich wach bin, habe auch bock auf trail! wirste sehen wenn ich im zug hinten sitze ansonsten rufe ich dich morgen mal an! ich gehe jetzt schlafen und denke schon das ich dann da bin! bis dann


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

Geh pennen und mach dir keinen Stress, ... wir sehn uns.


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

ich mache mir sowieso keinen stress, ich habe ja frei!


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Mai 2010)

die krankheit will mich nciht loslassen!! lieg immernoch mit fieber nd husten im bett ....bin niht dabei ....maaan dann kann man  schonmal fahren und dann ist man krank nervt aber wünsch euch viel spaß und tut euch nich weh


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

*@ MICHA*Fährt dein rücken mit der 8.40 bahn oder schläft er aus?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

Alright Miss Pan, ... 

... schieb schon mal los, 08.40Uhr start the Engine


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

muhhahahhaaaahahahaha


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

moinsen mahlzeit


----------



## der stimp (9. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> die krankheit will mich nciht loslassen!! lieg immernoch mit fieber nd husten im bett ....bin niht dabei ....maaan dann kann man  schonmal fahren und dann ist man krank nervt aber wünsch euch viel spaß und tut euch nich weh



mensch joni, das ist ja echt mist. hatten uns schon gefreut wenn du mitgekommen wärest. 
naja, nächstes mal bist du sicher mit dabei oder? 
na dann man gute besserung deinem fieber heute...


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> mensch joni, das ist ja echt mist. hatten uns schon gefreut wenn du mitgekommen wärest.
> naja, nächstes mal bist du sicher mit dabei oder?
> na dann man gute besserung deinem fieber heute...



ich hatte mich auch gefreut 

klar wenns nciht zwischen den prüfungen liegt  die kommen ja jetzt die nächsten wochen  ...

danke dad fieber ist jetzt natürlich auch fast weg son mist -.- aber naja ...sagt einfach bescheid wann ihr das nächste mal fahren fahrt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Mai 2010)

fieber kommt immer falschen (oder richtigen) zeit.....naja der tag war heut sehr geil....dennoch is mir mal mehr klargeworden das ich trailsrocken doch mehr mag^^ definitiv hat lüdersen potenzial^^


----------



## Jooonnii (9. Mai 2010)

ja erzähl nochmal wie toll es war =(


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> fieber kommt immer falschen (oder richtigen) zeit.....naja der tag war heut sehr geil....dennoch is mir mal mehr klargeworden das ich trailsrocken doch mehr mag^^ definitiv hat lüdersen potenzial^^



Du hast die bremse  und meine gabel zerstört ich finde das nicht lustig felix!!!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Du hast die bremse  und meine gabel zerstört ich finde das nicht lustig felix!!!!!



hey...mario und du habt gekifft und vergessen die bremse fest zu schrauben.....nich ich^^


----------



## MajuBiker (9. Mai 2010)

nabend!
konnte heute leider auch nicht mit nach lüdersen wegen schule und so..
war aber heute noch ein bisschen in misburg und ein kumpel hat gefilmt. habe davon ein video gemacht uuuund ich habe heute one foot gelernt


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

Bitte???


----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

muhahahahahah mich adeine gabel, willste da noch hoch????


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Mai 2010)

He das hier ist für hannover und nicht für L !!!! also bitte auf L schreiben!!!


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2010)

Bastis, du verkaufst dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. Mai 2010)

wenn mir jeman 2000 euro dafür gibt dan ja aba das wird wohl net passieren! 

muhahahahaah, ich bin voll fertig, werd mich mal ne runde aufs ohr legen


----------



## der stimp (10. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja erzähl nochmal wie toll es war =(



ok, es war hammer klasse. war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten  
jeder wie er mag und wie er kann.
oder wie ein sprichwort sagt:
"jeder ist seines glückes schmied, doch nicht jeder schmied hat glück" 

big L war auf jeden fall mal wieder nett und die gesellschaft war toll...


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ok, es war hammer klasse. war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten
> jeder wie er mag und wie er kann.
> oder wie ein sprichwort sagt:
> "jeder ist seines glückes schmied, doch nicht jeder schmied hat glück"
> ...



Ja genau das wollt ich hören 
ich bin doch auch nur glücklich wenn ihr es seid!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> Du hast die bremse  und meine gabel zerstört ich finde das nicht lustig felix!!!!!



Übersetz das mal bitte


----------



## bastis (10. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Übersetz das mal bitte



felix ist gestern in lüdersen mit meinem bike gefahren und hat die schraube von der bremse vorne verloren!!! wir haben sie aber wiedergefunden anscheined hatte mario und ich vergessen sie fest zu machen  fahren wir morgen früh micha?? ich hatte heute leider keine zeit musste bis eben einkaufen für island!


----------



## Jooonnii (10. Mai 2010)

So morgen die erste Prüfung von 3 Bald ganz bald hab ich s geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2010)

Wieviel Uhr hätte es denn der Herr, wie immer 08.40Uhr?


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2010)

Moin, ... und ab in the wood


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

jea so machen wir das mit dem wood ... bis später!


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Mai 2010)

prüfung nummer eins geschafft


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> prüfung nummer eins geschafft



Freut mich


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Mai 2010)

mich auch .eins von dreit fehlen nur noch mathe und englisch


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Mai 2010)

Und dann kanste dir hier ein neues Rad kaufen!!


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und dann kanste dir hier ein neues Rad kaufen!!



ach das hab ich schon


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Mai 2010)

Kommst du denn nun Donnerstag mit nach L ???


----------



## HangLoose (11. Mai 2010)

Ich sage nur Evolution! ;-)

Check this out!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPHThtr5GME"]YouTube- The BLADE 04[/nomedia]

und

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48GFW3D_iWY"]YouTube- The BLADE 04 part two[/nomedia]

CYA Pelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2010)

ey joooo pelle alte säge alles klärchen... muhahahahahah deister war voll geil heute thäääääääääääänks


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Mai 2010)

JA,..nein-.-gott wenn du wüsstest wie gerne ich mitkommen würde aber ich darf einfach  ncihit mitkommen ...sollte wirklich noch was machen mathe am dienstag dann noch referat in Bi0 und Musik...aber noch nciht ..mannno ,,ich will miiiiit


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ... deister war voll geil heute thäääääääääääänks


 
Ich spüre Muskelgruppen, welche ich schon lang vergessen hatte


----------



## der stimp (12. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> JA,..nein-.-gott wenn du wüsstest wie gerne ich mitkommen würde aber ich darf einfach  ncihit mitkommen ...



 ja ne is klaaa....


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Mai 2010)

morjen leutz !kurze kaffee pause und dann wieder los zur arbeit !


----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich spüre Muskelgruppen, welche ich schon lang vergessen hatte



oh jaaaaaaa!!! 

so morgen gehts in deister kommt wer mit? kleine runde drehen?


----------



## HangLoose (12. Mai 2010)

Tach Härde!

Was geht die nächsten Tage? Ist ein allgemeiner Härdenausritt geplant bzw. heute ein Abschuss geplant?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

morgen früh 8.40 von meiner seite aus..


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2010)

na toll, und ich kann net mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

armer michael, hat keine gabel! Aber das wird schon wieder, ich nehme eine kamera mit


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2010)

hehe, ich jag disch im weeeeeeeelie runna, mit bratgardoffeln im schmerbauch ...


----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

ja wohl, wenn de jetzt noch geschrieben hättest ohne gabel hätte ich es dir geglaubt!!! sag mal hat es eigentlich gestern noch was ergeben mit der gabel


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2010)

kann doch jar keenen weelei, is doch alle dirdkagge ...


----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

na das hört sich doch gut an, dann bleib mal am ball...


----------



## bastis (12. Mai 2010)

Betrunkene Jugendliche sollen am Vatertag konsequent aufgegriffen und ihren Eltern oder dem Jugendamt Ã¼bergeben.
Â© Tim Schaarschmidt (Archiv)
Die Polizei will Alkoholexzessen bei Jugendlichen am Vatertag vorbeugen. Beamte werden unter anderem an den beliebten Ausflugszielen im Deister und rund um das Steinhuder Meer verstÃ¤rkt Alkoholkontrollen durchfÃ¼hren. In Kooperation mit den JugendÃ¤mtern sollen so vor allem Jugendliche davon abgehalten werden, sich maÃlos zu betrinken. âKomasaufen steht in engem Zusammenhang mit erhÃ¶hter Gewaltbereitschaftâ, sagte Einsatzleiterin Andrea Pohl. Betrunkene Jugendliche werden konsequent aufgegriffen und ihren Eltern oder dem Jugendamt Ã¼bergeben. In EinzelfÃ¤llen kann es auch vorkommen, dass die Heranwachsenden kostenpflichtig nach Hause gebracht werden. FÃ¼r den Treffpunkt Kreuzbuche hat die Stadt Barsinghausen am Himmelfahrtstag erneut ein Aufenthaltsverbot verhÃ¤ngen.

Im vergangenen Jahr hatten die Beamten auch einen 17-JÃ¤hrigen an der âWeiÃen DÃ¼neâ aufgegriffen, der einen Atemalkoholwert von 2,29 Promille hatte./QUOTE]

Quelle HAZ

darf man jetzt morgen keine trails schroten sagt ein kollege zu mir! klar darf man nicht und verhaften werden se dich mit ner flasche wasser auch net oder`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (12. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja ne is klaaa....



muss lernen


----------



## the_hoffmann (12. Mai 2010)

morgen leutz bin nach langer zeit mal wieder auf dem bike unterwegs und wollte mal anfragen ob es die bmx bahn in misburg noch gibt bzw. ob es stimmt das die rampen in der eilenriede abgerissen wurden....


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Mai 2010)

hi ja und ja !


----------



## the_hoffmann (12. Mai 2010)

also ja die misburger gibts noch und ja die eile is platt? wenns stimmt = doof


----------



## Arschrat38 (12. Mai 2010)

ja genau so sieht es aus


----------



## gtjustin (12. Mai 2010)

arschrat kommst du morgen nach lüdersen


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Mai 2010)

Wir sind fast alle da!!


----------



## [email protected] (12. Mai 2010)

hehe, das muss ich mir anschaun ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (12. Mai 2010)

@mutti: electro crosser gibt es schon....glaube von quandt....is dann auch nen vollcrosser mit richtiger gabel^^ ...der blade typ sollte lieber mir die monster geben http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/zero-mx/
@rest: hi härde^^ so ich hab bis jetzt und werde auch die nächsten tage  12stunden schichten schieben damit wir mittwoch nächste woche stadler aufmachen können....kommt zahlreich, denn die angebote sind verlockend^^ und es gibt viel zu sehen...nbitte nervt aber meine kollegen und nich mich^^ also bis dennsen!





http://www.youtube.com/user/Waldme1sta#p/u/5/rWDX8Z4-_ro
denkt euch dazu was ihr wollt, ich find die rede richtig(und)gut


----------



## gtjustin (14. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Mai 2010)

Nunja, hoffen wir mal, dass dieser "Redner" nie etwas zu sagen hat.


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Mai 2010)

so ich verabschiedemich bis sonntag bin das we in Berlin oder nähre berlin! 
man sieht sich


----------



## Jooonnii (14. Mai 2010)

so ich verabschiedemich bis sonntag bin das we in Berlin oder nähre berlin! 
man sieht sich


----------



## tweetygogo (14. Mai 2010)

Wer kommt Sonntag alles zum Autofreien Sonntag mit in die Stadt und dann wieder nach L ??


----------



## Arschrat38 (14. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer kommt Sonntag alles zum Autofreien Sonntag mit in die Stadt und dann wieder nach L ??





ich auf jeden fall


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Mai 2010)

ich nich, den ich muss arbeiten...


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wer kommt Sonntag alles zum Autofreien Sonntag mit in die Stadt und dann wieder nach L ??



ich leider nicht ich muss voll viel arbeiten gerade und hoffe das ich sonntag vor der arbeit mit dem zug um 8.40 ein paar std ind en deister komme :!


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2010)

mitkommen werd ich auf jeden fall. obs mit der hand was wird mit fahren weiss ich noch nicht. 
aber dabeisein ist ja bekanntlich alles


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2010)

Werde da sein und als Fotograph mit wirken, gib Startzeit + Ort durch sowie die gedachte Line, 
welche abgefahren wird. Gibt es eventuell eine Ausweichmöglichkeit bei Regen, Yard oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2010)

Morgen Treffen um 10,30uhr Am Bahnhof unterm Schwanz !!


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit mädelz wie geht es euch den so?



[email protected] schrieb:


> Werde da sein und als Fotograph mit wirken, gib Startzeit + Ort durch sowie die gedachte Line,
> welche abgefahren wird. Gibt es eventuell eine Ausweichmöglichkeit bei Regen, Yard oder sowas?



juhu micha, na wie sieht es den aus mit deiner gabel?? sonst alles schick?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2010)

Hi, steh in Kontakt mit jemandem und hoffe, dass ich den Zuschlag bekomme.


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, steh in Kontakt mit jemandem und hoffe, dass ich den Zuschlag bekomme.



na dann hoffe ich mal das es klappt das wir wieder fahren können!!!! heute schaue ich mal nach bremsen um vieleicht wird es sowas wie elexier 5 oder code 5


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2010)

Kann dir beide getrost empfehlen.

Elixir und COde sind beide gut, aus Kostengründen würde ich zur Elixir tendieren.
Sag Bescheid wenn du die neu kaufen möchtest, bekommst du meinen Zugang.


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

zugang wofür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

Hatte die im Blick


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2010)

Frag net so blöd, wenn du neu kaufen willst sag einfach Bescheid ...


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

ja ob ich dann die code für 140 gebraucht kaufe dann kann ich auch die elix 5 für 180 neu kaufen! also denke ich schon das ich sie neu kaufe


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2010)

ich fahre morgen mit dem zug um 8.40 in den deister! wenn noch wer dabei ist einfach melden! da alles biker in hannover sind ist da schön ruhe


----------



## winx (15. Mai 2010)

*Morgen 16.5., ab 11:00 Uhr, Aegi*: MTB/BMX Best Trick Contest & freies Fahren im Rahmen des autofreien Sonntags.

*Dieses Jahr NICHT bei den Nanas sondern am Aegi!*

Contest Preise: 2 iPod Shuffle, bikemailorder.de Gutscheine und andere Sachpreise.

Energy Drings, Wasser und Snacks für die Fahrer kostenlos.

Ab 12:00 Uhr sorgt DJ Cesar für fette HipHop Beats.

Bitte weitersagen.


----------



## der stimp (15. Mai 2010)

hey, gut das du bescheid sagt mit aegi  
ich meine gestern in der strassenbahn gelesen zu haben das morgen die üstra EINZEL-fahrkarten den ganzen tag gelten sollen. 
habt ihr das schon irgendwo gesehen/gelesen?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2010)

Die Strassen Hopper wieder


----------



## winx (15. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die Strassen Hopper wieder



Letztes Jahr wolltet ihr ja nicht fahren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  Kommt mal alle schön und rockt den Aegi!


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Mai 2010)

winx schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wolltet ihr ja nicht fahren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  Kommt mal alle schön und rockt den Aegi!



Machen wir!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2010)

So, Wetter sieht ja mal Nice aber doch sehr Wechselhaft aus, mal sehen wie es sich bis 11 entwickelt. 

@Tweet

Wie hattest du gedacht nach Lüdersen zu kommen, S-Bahn oder per Pedal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2010)

Erst Stadt und dann mit der S nach L !


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Mai 2010)

und da bin ich wieder


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2010)

warst weg?


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Mai 2010)

hab ich doch geschriben .....na toll  dann bin cih mal weg und es merkt niemand -.-


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Mai 2010)

man arbeiten war voll *******...bin grad erst rein....es schlaucht langsam...egal...mittwoch 10uhr is eröffnung....und ich werd umfallen^^
nun gut leute....ich hab zu allem überfluss an positiven impressionen auvh noch nen achsbruch im hinterrad....wer also nen altes laufrad über hat (mit felgenbremse...) bitte bescheid geben^^ danke!


----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2010)

michaaaaa...!!!


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2010)

felix, ich kann dir auch die nevatech nabe von bastis überlassen. das klappt mit der und dem grossman eh nicht so wie gedacht. 
die hat 36 loch, scheibenbremsaufnahme und nen freilauf der schnurrt wie ne katze. 
bringst deine felge mit und ich speich dir die fix um. na, ist das ein angebot?


----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2010)

ich darf auch  habe heute akkurat mein hinterrad geschrottet, zwei speichen rausgerissen mit gewinde ein paar verbogen und gebrochen und alles ********.. bremsmomentabstützung ist auch die schraube rausgebropchen und mein arm tut weh  und soooooooonst so?


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2010)

soll ich dir die nabe zurückgeben? im mom verbau ich die eh nicht, weil sie sich halt mit dem grossi nicht verträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2010)

ja ist mir egal, wenn du sie nicht brauchst gib sie mir zurück, ich brauche sie auch nicht ich setzte sie in bikem,arkt!!! ich habe ja die veltec will die nabe morgen in die singletrack felge speichen !


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Mai 2010)

jop richtisch geil^^ kann cke morgen rumkommen?
also nach der arbeit?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2010)

Was hast gemacht Bastis?


----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2010)

wir waren im deister mit der quatsch tante! sind zwei trails gefahren, richtig miese du wirsst sie lieben! gehen vom pass beide! erst hat meine schulter einen baum mitgenommen! danach ein schöner double irgendwie mit dem hinterrad ******** aufgekommen das dope ist abgebrochen und hat die felge zerissen! was macht deine gabel?


----------



## der stimp (16. Mai 2010)

ist das d.o.p.e. auch hin? 

felix, kannst gern machen. wann bist denn in etwa da?


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

jo eine schraube von dem dope ist durchgebrochen, jetzt hoffe ich das ich so ne schraube bekomme mit diesem kugellager weil die ist weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

Kerl, wie hast de denn dat geschafft, ... dir gehts aber gut?
Wegen der BMA, mal bei chainreactor gucken, ... müssen das sicher bestellen.


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

ich habe gehofft das ich irgendwo eine schraube bekomme, meinst du das wird nix???


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

Moin, mach mal n Bild, kann sein dass ich dich falsch verstanden hab.
Ist nur die Schraube weg oder auch das Kugelgelenk? Wenn Gelenk weg ...


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


die beiden fehlen mir jetzt, 






sowas bekommt man schon bei chainreactioncycles vieleicht auch wo anders


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

Ist die Schraube aus dem Gestänge raus gerissen?

Mach mal ein Bild von allem was defekt ist und stell rein.

Komplettset klick

noch eins klick

und Einzelteile klick


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

ist abgebrochen


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

Gibt es bei hibike ab 54,-Euro klick


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

ja das habe ich gesehen, ich habe trotzdem mal bei atb angefragt vieleicht haben die ja so eine schraube oder sowas in der art rumzuliegen!! ansonsten muss ich wohl in den apfel beisen ..


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

na gut, da de eh net fahren kannst, gib mal deine forke ... muss mal raus hier


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

wie grausam bist du den, das ist ja so als wenn jemand stirbt und man sagt ja schade das er tot ist, wo ist sein geld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

hehe, man sagt,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dass ich über Leichen geh ...


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

ich muss mal schauen was atb sagt vieleicht kann man da was machen jetzt speiche ich erst mal um ich melde mich später bei dir


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2010)

... alles klar, dann viel Glück!


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

danke dir


----------



## gtjustin (17. Mai 2010)

mario könnte ich heut oder die tage mal komm wegen der bremsscheibe?????


----------



## der stimp (17. Mai 2010)

moin, 
ich muss gleich mal nachschauen ob ich scheibe UND passenden adapter da hab. 
dann könnten wir ja nachher noch ne runde radeln und dann zu mir und teile umbauen. bei der gelegenheit schau ich mir den seitenschlag in deinem hr mal an...


----------



## gtjustin (17. Mai 2010)

ok wann soll ich denn kommen


----------



## Jooonnii (17. Mai 2010)

so morgen 4 stunden Mathe schreiben und danach erstmal ordentlich radeln gehen <3


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit!


@ tweet ich habe heute mittag keine zeit gehabt habe aba mein laufrad selber eingespeicht bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit!


@ tweet ich habe heute mittag keine zeit gehabt habe aba mein laufrad selber eingespeicht bekommen


----------



## der stimp (17. Mai 2010)

moin ihrs  
wetter war ja heut mal wieder so richtig nett...


----------



## gtjustin (17. Mai 2010)

ja klar


----------



## bastis (17. Mai 2010)

#hat wer so eine schraube?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Mai 2010)

mäh arbeit stinkt.....anyway....


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2010)

schrei hier net so rum ...


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

ich schreie nie.... wusstest du das es in hemmingen ne dirt bahn gibt?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2010)

jop


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

und wie ist die?


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2010)

Ist Blödsinn, 2 Hügel mit ner Kurve, nach 3mal rollen ist´s Langweilig.


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

ok, also richtig geil ja? muahahahaha


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2010)

ist extrem kurz alles. also mehr für bmx. ich glaub nicht das hemmingen was für dich ist...


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...nach 3mal rollen ist´s Langweilig.



bei den hohen doubles ist mal eher nada mit rollen...


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## the_hoffmann (18. Mai 2010)

gints in hannover oder in der nähe noch schicke dirtspots ausser glocksee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. Mai 2010)

the_hoffmann schrieb:


> gints in hannover oder in der nähe noch schicke dirtspots ausser glocksee?



Hemmingen! ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## der stimp (18. Mai 2010)

dirt nein, street ja. 
alternativ kommst du nächsten monat mit nach bremen zur dirt/street session die unsere kollegen der hannover-bremen connection diesmal auf die beine stellen. 
(da werden dann mehrere dirt und street spots angefahren mit abschluss auf der bmx bahn in grohn)


----------



## Jooonnii (18. Mai 2010)

nie wieder mathe!!!!!!!!!!!! geil geil geil  und sonntag Winterberg gucken ...schön


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2010)

abend zusammen


----------



## silence-Floppi (19. Mai 2010)

dididididididididdidiiinnng.....professional ganja smoker---
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEDkLuQEvaQ&feature=related"]YouTube- General Levy - Professional Ganja Smoker[/nomedia]


----------



## the_hoffmann (19. Mai 2010)

cool hemmingen is ja fast umme ecke was habt ihr denn da vor zu erschaffen?


----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

guten morgen alle zusammen 

---schraube ist noch net da<


----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

^lebt hier irgendwer?????


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2010)

hehe, jop ... Wetter ist nur shice ... Stadler dagegen nice ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, jop ... Wetter ist nur shice ... Stadler dagegen nice ...



na ja waren auch eben bei stadler, ich find den laden jetzt net so pralle aqba gut gebe ihm noch ein bischen zeit :>>>D was macht die gabel?


----------



## der stimp (19. Mai 2010)

bikes toll, teile und zubehör eher mau. find ich boc bei klüngelkram irgendwie ergiebiger. 
aber, konkurenz belebt den markt


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2010)

the_hoffmann schrieb:


> cool hemmingen is ja fast umme ecke was habt ihr denn da vor zu erschaffen?



Da ist schon was! Können ja mal die Tage zusammen hin fahren


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bikes toll, teile und zubehör eher mau. find ich boc bei klüngelkram irgendwie ergiebiger.
> aber, konkurenz belebt den markt



Stadler ist zu teuer, und so schön ist der Laden auch nicht!!
Es lebe BOC


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Mai 2010)

nur noch morgen!!!!!! dann bin ich fertig.....ist das nciht shcön und sonntag dann anch winterberg =)=)


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> nur noch morgen!!!!!! dann bin ich fertig.....ist das nciht shcön und sonntag dann anch winterberg =)=)



Kann ich mit dir mit fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (19. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kann ich mit dir mit fahren?



Sonntag morgen wollen mein Bruder und ich  (allerdings ohne bikes wie es zzt aussieht) gegen 6 in Hannover sein noch einen arbeitskollegen von ihm mitnehmen und dann gucken fahren ist ja dieses event da dieses Wochenende ...müssen gucken wegen platz im autowagen


----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

wir haben uns heute noch darüber unterhalten, aber um alles in der welt was ist das den für ein DEUTSCH bitte???? 

man sollte schon lesen können was geschrieben wird!!!
*Das ist wirklich peinlich!!*


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Mai 2010)

ja tut mir leid ich achte da nie drauf....


----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

solltest du aber!


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Mai 2010)

Ich werd mir mühe geben ...aber seit der Deutschklausur gehts nur noch berg ab


----------



## bastis (19. Mai 2010)

ich finde das nicht lustig, und ich denke da bin ich nicht der einzigste! wenn du dich selbst darüber lustig machen möchtest das du nicht in der lage bist einen deutschen satz anständig zu schreiben dann tue das bitte allein vorm spiegel oder so


----------



## Jooonnii (19. Mai 2010)

musst ja nicht gleich gemein werden!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Mai 2010)

Krass, schreib dich nicht ab - lern Lesen und Schreiben.

So, was geht morgen? Wer mit in the wood ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Stadler ist zu teuer, und so schön ist der Laden auch nicht!!
> Es lebe BOC



Seit mir bei BOC ein Mitarbeiter ein Shimano-Entlüftungskit für 98,- verkaufen wollte und immer von einer Ölbremse sprach, wars bei mir AUS.

@Floppi: Meine Euros habt Ihr -> Klasse Leistung 
Wenn eure Leute jetzt nicht, wie die BOCer versuchen ein Vorderrad einzusetzen während ein Mitarbeiter den vorderen Scheibenbremshebel voll durchzieht (und hinterher die Beläge mit dem Schraubendreher aufhebelt), probiere ich auch den Service mal aus.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## maxxis95 (20. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> nur noch morgen!!!!!! dann bin ich fertig.....ist das nciht shcön und sonntag dann anch winterberg =)=)


 ha ich bin schon seit fr. da bis montag auf leute kommen noch mehr von euch?
gruß mauli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Mai 2010)

Ich brech wech hier ...


----------



## bastis (20. Mai 2010)

so endlich feierabend!! schreib dich nicht ab lerne ostdeutsch so geht das  diese woche frühdienst, meine schraube ist leider immer noch nicht da


----------



## bastis (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

der Vertrieb bekommt die Führung erst in der zweiten Juniwoche. Feder konnte er noch keinen Termin zusagen. Es würde auf eine Feder von Fox passen.

Mit besten Grüßen aus Berlin,
Robby Priwratsky
---


also bei bmo kann man schon mal gut 8 wochen auf seine ware warten


----------



## Kalaschnikov (20. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich finde das nicht lustig, und ich denke da bin ich nicht der einzigste! wenn du dich selbst darüber lustig machen möchtest das du nicht in der lage bist einen deutschen satz anständig zu schreiben dann tue das bitte allein vorm spiegel oder so



in deinem satzbau finden sich aber auch fehler . zum ersten, einzigste gibt es nicht in der deutschen sprache. zweitens, einen nebensatz macht man mit einem komma deutlich oder mit einem binde wort, wie oder, und u.weitere.
  mach doch die frischen schulabgänger nicht fertig!  
da es durchaus einen großen kreis weitaus ungebilderter leute gibt.

mfg an alle Kalaschnikov


----------



## Kalaschnikov (20. Mai 2010)

ehm. wende im satz, bedeutet komma wenn dieses, jenes oder welches nicht passt kommt das dass mit doppel s


----------



## bastis (20. Mai 2010)

und sonst alfi alles klar??? 

ich drehe langsam am rad hier wegen dieser schei** kettenführung und feder!! bis zu 8 wochen warten wenn da jetzt nicht ganz schnell was passiert ist mein urlaub voll im arsch


----------



## Kalaschnikov (20. Mai 2010)

ja kann ich nachvollziehen, bei mir ist alles fit, nur das ich für technik inverzug bin und noch einiges bis morgen widerholen werde, somit auch wenig schlafen werde.
aaaarghhh


----------



## bastis (20. Mai 2010)

dann wünsche ich dir viel glück das das alles hinhaut!!!!


----------



## der stimp (21. Mai 2010)

moin ihrs  
bin aber auch gleich schon wieder wech. 
wollt nur mal nach dem rechten schauen. kurt steht auf und sagt "danke der nachfrage, mir geht es gut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB2 (21. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust morgen mit nach Winterberg zu fahren? Morgens hin, abends zurück. Kostet nix, außer Runde C.-Wurst. M:


----------



## gtjustin (21. Mai 2010)

at kona trail willste de reifen jetzt haben oder nicht


----------



## Jooonnii (21. Mai 2010)

hallo welt =)


----------



## Smash81 (22. Mai 2010)

Moinsen

Irgend wer heute im D....?


----------



## gtjustin (22. Mai 2010)

moin 
ne bin heut lüdersen


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2010)

jens und ich treffen uns um 10.20 am infopoint beim hauptbahnhof. 
kannst dann ja mitkommen wenn du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (22. Mai 2010)

ich ???


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2010)

jop


----------



## gtjustin (22. Mai 2010)

mal schauenwenn dan stei ich *bismarck-bahnhof* zu wo sitz ihr denn


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2010)

ich denk mal wir werden hinten sitzen.


----------



## Smash81 (22. Mai 2010)

Ja,fahrt Ihr mal schön nach L...
Ich fahre in D.... nen paar Trails rocken
Immer nur im kreis fahren,kein bock


----------



## gtjustin (22. Mai 2010)

okee


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> at kona trail willste de reifen jetzt haben oder nicht


 
Nö, sag Bescheid wann du wo Time hast, bring ich dir dann rum.


UND, ... morgen gehts nach Wibe *YEHA*


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

Tach schön.... Wollt mich auch mal wieder zu worte melden. Alles fruchtig bei euch? Wer fährt morgen nach L ? Und wenn ja,wann?


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit, meine schraube ist endlich da  das heist sonntag nachmittag deister rocken


----------



## der stimp (22. Mai 2010)

froopi, ich werd wohl gegen mittag rüber düsen. hab aber grad echt keine zeit auf dem schirm. 

bastis, hast schon probiert obs passt? nciht das die neue schraube am ende doch ne andere gewindesteigung hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte Biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> froopi, ich werd wohl gegen mittag rüber düsen. hab aber grad echt keine zeit auf dem schirm.
> 
> bastis, hast schon probiert obs passt? nciht das die neue schraube am ende doch ne andere gewindesteigung hat.



gegen mittag? So spät? Aber ok,wenne so halb wegs weißt wann,sag ma bescheid per simse


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich möchte Biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken biken!



ich auch ich auch ich auch !!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ich auch ich auch ich auch !!



dann würde ich an deiner stelle auch nen bike mitnehmen,wenn du schon nach winterberg fährst...


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Bastis

und, ... passt. Dann viel Spass morgen im Deister, hab nen neuen (also mir bisher unbekannten) Trail gefunden und muss sagen, genial ... absolutes MUSS und sehr flowig, nicht zu anstrengend, sauber eingefahren - eben was zum Spass haben.

@Froop

Willst dein Bike verkaufen? Sag ma Preis ...


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Bastis
> 
> 
> @Froop
> ...



is irgendwas an mir vorbei geflogen,von dem ich nix weiß?Wieso sollte ich mein bike verkaufen wollen?


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

DrFroop schrieb:


> dann würde ich an deiner stelle auch nen bike mitnehmen,wenn du schon nach winterberg fährst...



 ja kann sein aber scheinbar ist Winterberg jetzt auch abgesagt so ein schund .....


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

Wie jetzt, doch net nach wibe ... was los? Zeugnis shice?

@Froop
Nunja, seh dich so selten damit, hät ja sein können das du nicht mehr fährst  ... da dacht ich mir, fragen kann man ja mal ...


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Bastis
> 
> und, ... passt. Dann viel Spass morgen im Deister, hab nen neuen (also mir bisher unbekannten) Trail gefunden und muss sagen, genial ... absolutes MUSS und sehr flowig, nicht zu anstrengend, sauber eingefahren - eben was zum Spass haben.




den den ich dir gesagt habe?? ist geil oder!?

bist du morgen nicht im deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> bastis, hast schon probiert obs passt? nciht das die neue schraube am ende doch ne andere gewindesteigung hat.



passt wie angegossen das teil


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jooo
> 
> Wie jetzt, doch net nach wibe ... was los? Zeugnis shice?
> 
> Achwo  mein Bruder hat nur doch keine zeit hinzufahren


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

Hmm, wir haben net viel Platz, würde eng werden aber gehen. Musst Bescheid sagen ....


@Bastis

Ja, der geht so, die 2 Doubles sind heavy aber fahrbar. Ist ein anderer Trail, zeig ich dir nächste Woche. Passt das alles mit der Schraube?

Morgen bin ich in Winterberg, den Hobel mal seiner Artgerechten Haltung zuführen ...


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jooo
> 
> 
> @Froop
> Nunja, seh dich so selten damit, hät ja sein können das du nicht mehr fährst  ... da dacht ich mir, fragen kann man ja mal ...


 ok,haste recht,is im mom sehr selten aber muss das biken eben derzeit ein wenig in hintergrund stellen,da ich zuviel zu tun habe und froh bin wenn ich mal 5 min zeit habe zum luft holen... Aber nen versuch war es wert


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

oh wieso muss ich arbeiten morgen fu** ja ja schraube passt  ist fahrbar und fast original.. habe mir sogar mal die mühe gemacht schraubsicherung zu nehmen


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jooo
> 
> Hmm, wir haben net viel Platz, würde eng werden aber gehen. Musst Bescheid sagen ....



wie jetzt ihr fahrt???

hm ist lieb wirklich aber ich denke ich muss passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

öhm, jop wir fahren, ist ne kurzfristige Nummer aber das muss sein.
Wir fahren morgen früh gegen 07.°°Uhr bei Majo los, klauen ihm vorher Maja
und dann gehts nach Wibe. Wenn du doch mit willst, muss ich das bis ca. 21.°°Uhr
wissen, wegen Biketräger usw.

@Froop

hehe, ... wat hast du denn zu tun Kerl? 

Ich mein ja nur, andere Mütter ziehen Bälger gross, managen den Haushalt und bekochen ihren Mann, "nach" den 2 Jobs - die sie tagsüber zu 101% fordern ...


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

müssen wir mal sehen aber wieviel kostet das denn???


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jooo
> 
> 
> @Froop
> ...


Bin ich Mutter????


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

ich kenne leute die wollen imma aba die kommen nie!!!!

wollt ich nur mal sagen! 

morgen gehts in den deister ich glaube ich fahre aba alleine, mit stefan fahre ich nicht mehr vor dem habe ich ein bischen angst!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

Was kostet was? Die Fahrt, wenn dann etwas Spritgeld, 15 Tacken oder so und was du da unten eben halt verballern willst.

@Froop
Hast du ne Brust?

@Bastis
Why, was ist mit Stefan? Und wer will imma aba kommt nie?

Fragen über Fragen, was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

stefan bringt mir unglück  dann fahre ich lieber alleine!! anfang nächsten monat fahren wir in park ne??!! habe kefü und feder bei bmo abbestellt! eine feder habe ich schon für 25 und eine kefü warscheinlich auch!


----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ich kenne leute die wollen imma aba die kommen nie!!!!
> 
> wollt ich nur mal sagen!
> 
> morgen gehts in den deister ich glaube ich fahre aba alleine, *mit stefan fahre ich nicht mehr vor dem habe ich ein bischen angst!!*!



wieso das denn? is da was,das ich wissen sollte über ihn? Weil nächste woche will ich mit ihm los..


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

kuck dir meine schulter an  er bremst zuviel!!!! du kannst mal schon morgen nachmittag mit in den deister kommen du fauler hund lüdersen läuft dir nicht weg!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

Bremsen ab -> bauen, ... soll helfen hab ich gehört.


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

so ich fahre jetzt mit schatzi zum maschsse ein biechen trinken ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrFroop (22. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> kuck dir meine schulter an  er bremst zuviel!!!! du kannst mal schon morgen nachmittag mit in den deister kommen du fauler hund lüdersen läuft dir nicht weg!!!!



 dann sollte man nich so dicht auffahren...der deister steht nächste woche bestimmt auch noch Aber gut zu wissen,das mit dem bremsen


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein
[ ] Vielleicht


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Jooo
> 
> [ ] Ja
> [ x] Nein
> [ ] Vielleicht



hab da noch was mit nem kerl zu klären aber grüßt von mir


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

hehe, mach in alle ... wir rollen ne Abfahrt for you mit


----------



## Jooonnii (22. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, mach in alle ... wir rollen ne Abfahrt for you mit



das werd ich  

das will ich hoffe und leute ich muss es spüren


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

muhahahha voll geil mit hinterbremse


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

@Jooo

Geb mir Mühe ... 

@Bastis

Freut mich das Alles passt, dann mal Ride on ride free ...

PS: Hab grad die Rockstar Sau feddig


----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)

lol mach mal ein foto


----------



## [email protected] (22. Mai 2010)

is unterwegs, ... ca. 5min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2010)




----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ....aber ich denke ich muss passen



tja, wie eigentlich immer. 
aber sagte meine oma immer so schön "jeder ist seines glückes schmied, doch nicht jeder schmied hat glück" 

bastis, hammer mit der schraube  und vor allem zu nem bruchteil des preises den hibike etc dafür haben wollen würden...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2010)

@Bastis

Shice, hat net geklappt ... also krieg die Bilder net vom Handü ...

@Stimp

Gleich seiens wa doa ...


----------



## Jooonnii (23. Mai 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> tja, wie eigentlich immer.
> aber sagte meine oma immer so schön "jeder ist seines glückes schmied, doch nicht jeder schmied hat glück"
> 
> .



ja stimmt shcon war in letzter zeit echt kaum bei was bei aber muss hat passen wa


----------



## der stimp (24. Mai 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> ja stimmt shcon war in letzter zeit echt kaum bei was bei aber muss hat passen wa



hm, ist nicht bös gemeint aber ich glaub ein deutschkurs für anfänger könnte dir grad nicht schaden...


----------



## bastis (24. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit! alles fit soweit??? deister gestern war geil hat spass gemacht  was geht bei euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Mai 2010)

ab heut heist es trainieren....oder zumindest nen zaubertrick überlegen um große affen platt zu machen....hannover (und umgebung) beinhaltet nen haufen sehr komischer menschen....man man man...da kann man nur den kopf schütteln....


----------



## der stimp (24. Mai 2010)

was ist die beste aggro anmache überhaupt?
ich würd mich ja gern mit dir prügeln, hab mir aber sagen lassen das affen unheimlich viel kraft haben sollen! 
sich dann einfach umdrehen und den affen stehen lassen...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2010)

Ich frag mal besser net, was euch mal wieder passiert ist ...


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Mai 2010)

naja....nur weil man körperlich überlegen ist sich gewisse freiheiten eauszunehmen ist schon doof und zeugt von nich viel intellekt....aber so ist es wenn man sich das hirn weg pumpt....


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2010)

Wo issen das passiert?


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Mai 2010)

auf dem weg zum sprengel...so ich muss mich langsam beim stimp losmachen, muss morgen ja wieder arbeiten!!


----------



## der stimp (25. Mai 2010)

der typ hat (rein vom aussehen her) aber vom feinsten bewiesen das affen fahrrad fahren können.


----------



## bastis (25. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit alle zusammen!


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> mahlzeit alle zusammen!



Habe noch deine Handschuhe!


----------



## bastis (25. Mai 2010)

sind hier alle gestorben? ich glaube ich geh morgen net biken  habe mein bike gerade geputzt ich glaube jetzt knackt auch nix mehr!!! micha melde dich mal bitte morgen früh vieleicht wollen wa ja ne runde drehen g 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2010)

Moin moin ... lebe noch 

Hier mal einige Eindrücke aus Winterberg klick


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

mit wem warst den da in winterberg??? ich fahre nächxte woche°!!! 


so jetzt mal zum thema kommt irgendwer heute mit in den deister??? oder macht irgendwas anderes?


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2010)

Wann willst du in den Deister und wie fährst du nächste Woche nach Wibe?


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

wollen wir um 10.40 fahren muss noch kurz bischen ausspannen vom zahnarzt!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2010)

ok, geht klar ...


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

ja cool, dann sitzte ich schon quassi in dem zug dann drin macha!!! vorne!!! bis gleich!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> ja cool, dann sitzte ich schon quassi in dem zug dann drin macha!!! vorne!!! bis gleich!



Wann Treffen heute wegen Hand....?
Bin ab 16uhr bei Tom!


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

bin jetzt grad zu hause, weiss net genau wann?!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> bin jetzt grad zu hause, weiss net genau wann?!



Komm doch mit zu Tom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

wann? und was geht da? kommt mario auch mit?


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2010)

Er kommt um 16h zu mir und dann fahren wir zu Tom!


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

axo.. 
ja wenn ich mitkome bin ich um 16.00 da ich wollte mich noch mit nem kollegen treffen und nach wallensteinstrasse fahren deswegen weiss ich noch net genau !!!


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Mai 2010)

Ok!


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


heute kleine laube


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2010)

alda Poser  ... schick schick!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (26. Mai 2010)

jop, das 2. ist richtig klasse


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2010)

ja man voll wald  kann irgendwer schauen 9ob ich mein messer wo liegen lassen 9habe son klapp messer in bw farben flecktarn scharf


----------



## bastis (27. Mai 2010)

mooooooooooooooooin


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2010)

moin ...


----------



## bastis (27. Mai 2010)

heute bike freier tag maaaaaaaaaaaan wie langweilig!! bin bischen am suchen nach ausfallenden und so


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2010)

hehe, so is dat, wenn man(n) sich unterordnet, ok ... man(n) geht Kompromisse ein, 
ok ok ... man(n) stellt sein Ego zurück und verhält sich nicht ganz als Ar_sch_loch wie 
ihn die Gesellschaft nennen würde nur weil er einfach seinem Trieb nach geht und das 
macht was er will/möchte/für richtig hält -> ohne auf die Gefühle anderer zu achten ...


----------



## bastis (27. Mai 2010)

also biken gehen tschau schatz bis heute abend ... MUHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

Moin

Fährt wer nächst Week nach Wibe und wenn ja wie?


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Fährt wer nächst Week nach Wibe und wenn ja wie?



Ich mit dem Rad von Hannover nach Wibe


----------



## bastis (28. Mai 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Fährt wer nächst Week nach Wibe und wenn ja wie?



also ich komme mit, würde dann mit dir fahren.... man das ist ******** so ne!


ich quatsche mal mit stefan!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

Morgen früh in the wood?


----------



## gtjustin (28. Mai 2010)

hey wenn es klappt das mein neues bik morgen krieg dann bin ich gegen 1 im deister


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

Was wird es denn?


----------



## gtjustin (28. Mai 2010)

Rocky moutain slayer ss


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2010)

wo kaufst du das und welche frabe und Modell is das?


----------



## gtjustin (28. Mai 2010)

boc orange 355v lass morgen treffen um 12 deister


----------



## bastis (29. Mai 2010)

abend, noch wer wach???

@kona trail   

mit morgen bin ich grade am überlegen! wenn 8.3o ...

aber ich schreibe dann wenn morgen früh noch mal rein!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2010)

moin moin, werd sehn ob du da bischt "Kollegga"


----------



## bastis (29. Mai 2010)

roooooooooooooocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (30. Mai 2010)

moin wer ist heute l oder deister


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2010)

guten morgen meine damen und herren


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2010)

n´abend schön


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2010)

Nachtrag, ...

DAS suche ich ... >>> klick

Wenn wer nen Adapter hat ... bitte melden, danke.


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2010)

guten abend zusammen, micha haste was gefunden? PASST POSTM. AUF POSTMOUNT NICHT


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2010)

moin, ach Kerl ... der sollte wohl schon passen -> ICH habe nur KEINEN!!! 

aarrgghhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (31. Mai 2010)

nabend


----------



## bastis (31. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit zusamen ...


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2010)

moin


----------



## bastis (31. Mai 2010)

maaario, was geht? ALLES KLA?


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2010)

och nö, irgendwie ist grad alles bäh. 
kommst mi. mit nach L? felix hat da frei und dann wollten wir ne runde hüppen


----------



## HausWandPisser (31. Mai 2010)

Nabend Härde...


----------



## der stimp (31. Mai 2010)

joni, wie schauts mit dir am mittwoch? oder hast da keine zeit?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2010)

So, vorerst feddig

Wer hat bitte melden:

- Directmount 31,8
- Lenker mit ca. 15mm Rise ab 745mm Breite
- Titanfeder 3" x 450 Lbs x 162mm


----------



## bastis (1. Juni 2010)

ist hübsch geworden micha! kannste mal säubern den hobel


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So, vorerst feddig
> 
> Wer hat bitte melden:
> 
> ...



Ne Bull Shit gabel )-: aber großer lass sie heile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (1. Juni 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne Bull Shit gabel )-: aber großer lass sie heile



wasn bitte eine bull shit gabel???


----------



## maxxis95 (1. Juni 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne Bull Shit gabel )-: aber großer lass sie heile


 genau jeder im renn zirkus fährt ne boxxer oder ne fox warum soll die den kaputt gehen habe auch ne boxxer mit anderm öl als standert aber sonst


----------



## bastis (1. Juni 2010)

@ kona trail

hattest recht, boc hat echt günstig kasseten und schaltwerke und trigger ich glaube ich muss da morgen früh mal hin!!


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

öhm gutn morgen...


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne Bull Shit gabel


 
Neid? 

Moin Bastis, ... was liegt an?


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

ja kein plan, wetter ist nicht so prall... fahrkarte hat sich wohl zerschlagen  voll aggro!!!

also ich würde ja bauen fahren aba ich habe keine säge!!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Wetter ist wohl wahr, mal voll daneben. Bauen, bähh, zu Fuss auch shit.
Ich mach erst mal ein bissle was hier und schau in 1-2h nochmal wie es
draussen aussieht. Wenn es bis dahin noch nicht geregnet hat fahr ich.


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

ja ok, 10.40 klingt gut


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

ess was würde ich sagn, mache ich auch gleich! und dann 10.40 mit dem zug?


----------



## tweetygogo (2. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Neid?
> 
> Moin Bastis, ... was liegt an?



Ne , Fahr sie erst mal! Ich mag die Gabeln nicht.
Aber jeder hat hallt einen anderen Geschmack.
Aber passt gut ans Rad!


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> ne , fahr sie erst mal! Ich mag die gabeln nicht.
> Aber jeder hat hallt einen anderen geschmack.
> Aber passt gut ans rad!



also ich find die gabel richtig porno; würde glatt tauschen!!! Aba erstmal einfahren lassen das ding!!


@ kona trail

Brockenbahn Fahrbedingungen

Preise für hin-rückfahrt und minahme von bikes!
1250m höhenmeter


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Deine Links gehen nicht, mach nen Screenshot oda so


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

Fahrräder werden in den Zügen kostenlos befördert, wenn es die Auslastung der Züge zulässt.

Sondertarif Brocken: einheitlicher Fahrpreis für Erwachsene von allen Bahnhöfen und Haltepunkten der HSB
einfache Fahrt: 17,- EUR
Hin- und Rückfahrt: 26,- EUR
Wernigerod
Nordhausen (Nord) 	
Quedlinburg
Drei Annen Hohne	
Benneckenstein
Schierke

reis:	Für 37,- Euro hier im Internet oder am Automaten, für 39,- Euro im DB Reisezentrum.
Wenn Sie Ihr Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket im Zug kaufen, wird der Bordpreis von 37,- Euro für das Ticket plus 10 %, also 3,70 Euro, erhoben (37,- + 3,70 = 40,70 Euro).

Bitte beachten Sie, dass innerhalb von Verkehrsverbünden und in allen Nahverkehrszügen von DB Regio Bayern ein Nachlösen im Zug nicht möglich ist. Bitte beachten Sie vor dem Einstieg die jeweils geltenden Bestimmungen.
Mitnahme von Fahrrädern:	Die Fahrradkarte des Nahverkehrs kostet 4,50 Euro je Fahrrad und gilt in Verbindung mit dem Schönes-Wochenende-Ticket den ganzen Tag für beliebig viele Fahrten. In einigen Regionen ist die Fahrradmitnahme kostenfrei. Für die Fahrradmitnahme in Verbünden gelten die Tarifbestimmungen der Verbünde. Unsere Verkaufstellen informieren Sie gerne.


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.hsb-wr.de/

http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/index.shtml


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

thx, les ich mir morgen durch, ... bin völlig platt und fertsch ... 

Bis morgen Früh


----------



## bastis (2. Juni 2010)

jo ich erzähle dir das morgen!° sehen uns dann im zug!°


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juni 2010)

Moin, und wech issa ...


----------



## der stimp (3. Juni 2010)

moin, 
jens und ich treffen uns nachher um 14.30 vor atb und dann gehts ab, schtreetn. 
wenn wer mit will, ihr wisst ja wann und wo und überhaupt


----------



## tweetygogo (3. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> jens und ich treffen uns nachher um 14.30 vor atb und dann gehts ab, schtreetn.
> wenn wer mit will, ihr wisst ja wann und wo und überhaupt



Ruf mich mal an wenn es geht!


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

sorry, hab deinen post nicht mehr gelesen, war da schon unterwegs...


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

ACHTUNG # ACHTUNG # ACHTUNG # ACHTUNG 

die bremer haben uns zur dirt street session eingeladen. 
wer mit mag, bitte unter folgendem link eintragen: 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7195628#post7195628 

was: dirt/street  
wann: 12.6. (samstag) 
wo: bremen 

planung/ablauf: 
08.45 treffen hannover hbf (abfahrt 9.21) 
10.39 ankunft bremen 

spots die den tag über auf dem plan stehen sind: 
- schlachthof (streetspot mit pool, fun boxen, quaters und anderen kleinkram)
- banhofvorplatz (kleiner streetspot mit div. elementen)
- sportgaten (skatepark)
- leutengurg (spot im wald)
- grohn (fette bmx rennbahn auf der u.a. die deutschen bmx meisterschaften ausgetragen werden) 

sportgaten kostet eintrit - unter 18 jahre 1.50 euro / über 18 jahre 2.50 euro 

reisekosten betragen: 
28 euro für eine fahrkarte für max. 5 personen (5,60 pro person bei voller ausnutzung) 
4,50 pro mitgenommenes bike 

also im schnitt etwas mehr als nen 10er pro kopf plus den eintritt für den sportgarten.


----------



## bastis (4. Juni 2010)

guten morgen..


----------



## der stimp (4. Juni 2010)

noch mehr moin


----------



## HangLoose (4. Juni 2010)

Tach Härde!

Heute ist auf der Expo-Plaza ndr2 - Die Plaza Party 2010 mit Sunrise Avenue, Stanfour, Kim Wilde und Simple Minds. Ist da zufällig jemand? Könnte man ja eine kleine Session machen. Wer Bock, einfach mal melden.

Greetz Pelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

deister???????????


----------



## der stimp (5. Juni 2010)

moin leute 

pelle, wie wars da gestern? 
session wird heute auf jeden fall noch nachgeholt (wenn auch mit nicht ganz so geiler hintergrundbeschallung)...


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

mahlzeit zusammen!


@kona koma wie geht es dir heute?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

Hi, ganz gut. Verbandwechsel gemacht wurden, Bilder vom Bein gemacht und auch sonst ziemlich chillig der Tag. 
Eben sehr warm hier -> hab Laken am Fenster, wie bei de Türken ... mach gleich ma a Bild ... von der Baustelle ...


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

micha hast du ein icq acc?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

nää, so a schwinskram mach ich net mehr ...


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

muhahahhahaha... jetzt gibbed nur noch kiez movies . co m


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

hat wer ne alte demax nabe mit 28 speichen


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

will einer mit in den bikepark fahren morgen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

joa, wär ne Maßnahme ...


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

och michaaaaaaaaaaa, das  du mitkommen möchtest ist fast klar, ich würde auch sofort mit dir fahren die anderen sind alle pussis, stefan ist das alles zuviel benni hat nen MÜCKENSTICH !!!! alter da weiste mal was hier los ist! ich verkauf mein bike  keinen mit dem ich fahren kann  was macht die kunst im kh bist alleine?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

joa, hab hier einen im Nachbarzimmer liegen der alle 30sek nach Hilfe ruftm ,,, voll krank


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

sei froh das der nicht in deinem zimmer liegt!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)




----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

ich glaube es geht dir zu gut dort :=) aba bestimmt geil schei**en pinkeln alles im liegen! wohnt ihr zu zweeit dort ?  ich dachte deine frau ist mit deinem hobel unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

Ist n Einzelzimmer, und wie wer fährt mein Bike??? Niemand fährt die Rockstar Archi ...!!!


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

nur die prinzessin


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

und nur DIE


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

lol... weist jetzt schon ob du montag rauskommst?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

Ne noch net, ... werd ich sicherlich am Montag Morgen bei der Visite erfahren.


----------



## bastis (5. Juni 2010)

Na dann hoffen mal das beste; muss jetzt mal mit der ratte hier raus!!!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2010)

Alright, ich mach auch FA. Bind die Ratte irgendwo fest  ... wir lesen uns


----------



## tweetygogo (6. Juni 2010)

Und Rad noch ok??


----------



## bastis (6. Juni 2010)

morgen ihr tränen säcke


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)

Tach, komm morgen raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (6. Juni 2010)

muhahaaha porno, ich freue mich für dich.. bekommst nen gibs oder kannst du schon wieder laufen? krücken kein plan


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)

Hab nur noch 4 Pflaster druff, kein Gips, Krücken stehen bereit ... 
fahr erst mal zu meiner Mom für einige Tage/Wochen. Will das 
komplett auskurieren. Wenn ich halbwegs wieder am Start bin 
- 20.06. - gibts ne B-Day Feier an der DU eben nicht teilnehmen
 kannst, weil du musst ja UNBEDINGT innem Vilkan baden und
irgendwelche "Da, der YETI" Meßner Typen bekochen ...


----------



## bastis (6. Juni 2010)

ja schade das ich net dabei bin 

micha ich habe gerade das schlimmste gesehen,stehe an der kreutzung zum maschee und ein auto fährt links rein auf einmal kommt doch glatt ein motoradfahrer und fährt direkt vor der ampel an der ich stand mit locker 120 sachen in die beifahrer tür des wagens und fliegt über das auto bestimmt 100 meter ich glaube er hat es nicht überlebt


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)

BITTE???

Mir klappte grad die Kinnlade runter, ...


----------



## bastis (6. Juni 2010)

ja so habe ich auch da gestanden, ich musste erstmal zum kiosk und mir zwei bier holen .. zu krass mann!

WAS GEHT BEI diana fährt sie, also läuft ihr bike jetzte?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2010)

Jo, glaub schon.


----------



## Jooonnii (6. Juni 2010)

so endlich wieder aus springe zurück war echt bombe  ....


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juni 2010)

moin janz allein hier


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juni 2010)

Morgen du da!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingWebster (7. Juni 2010)

Von mir Gute Besserung Micha, Kopf hoch wird wieder


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juni 2010)

Jo dank Dir. Sattel um auf CC ... um wieder fit zu werden.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juni 2010)

hier dein neues rad schon ma


----------



## bastis (7. Juni 2010)

moinsen alles zusammen! wie schauts?


----------



## bastis (8. Juni 2010)

ich werde heute nicht kommen in den deister! ich schaffe es nicht von der zeit sorry, aber donnerstag hoffe ich


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin



Na gegen arbend noch mal ne runde biken??


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2010)

joa, können wir ja mal grob festhalten. schon was bestimmtes in aussicht wo du hin willst?


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn dann nur noch mal zur Glocke!


----------



## der stimp (8. Juni 2010)

ok, können wir machen


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2010)

Schreibe aber dann noch mal wann ich fahre!


----------



## HangLoose (9. Juni 2010)

Tach Härde!

Habe im L-Forum gelesen, dass Montag um 18:00 ein Treffen mit den Öffentlich-Rechtllichen wegen der EILE stattfinden soll?! Ist da etwas dran? Würde gern meinen Senf dazugeben! Wer ist mit dabei?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## gtjustin (9. Juni 2010)

komm hin um 1800 bauer


----------



## HausWandPisser (9. Juni 2010)

Nabend auch (..mal wieder)  Was is mit der eile und montag und so? Ach ja -Micha,gute besserung


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Danke.

Warum meldet ihr euch alle mit nem neuen Nick an?


----------



## gtjustin (9. Juni 2010)

wgen der eile soll iwie ne sitzung sein um sie villt zu genehmigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. Juni 2010)

hallo michaelgeht esdir gut? wasmacht die kunst des chillens=?


----------



## HausWandPisser (9. Juni 2010)

Ok,wer fährt da mit hin? Also am montag wegen eile..


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2010)

Die Kunst des Chillens lässt nach, es wird eklig Langweilig.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (10. Juni 2010)

wegen eile, da würde ich gerne noch ein paar infos haben. sitzung, mit wem und wann?


----------



## gtjustin (10. Juni 2010)

mit wemm kp montag 1800 bauspielplatz


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, gehts auch in Deutsch, ohne diesen Slang?


----------



## HangLoose (10. Juni 2010)

Gibt es dafür ein Wörterbuch oder bin ich echt schon so alt, dass es eine neue deutsche Sprache gibt?

Also:
Montag, 14. Juni 2010 um 18:00 am Bauspielplatz?!

Wer kommt von den Öffentlich-Rechtlichen und

wer ist von uns dabei?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## gtjustin (10. Juni 2010)

ich mario weis nicht klär das bitte mit mario nacher sag ich was falsches


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> ich mario weis nicht klär das bitte mit mario nacher sag ich was falsches


 
Wie was Falsches? Weist du nun was oder weist du nix?

Seit doch sonst net auf den Mund gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (10. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> ich mario weis nicht klär das bitte mit mario nacher sag ich was falsches



Justin,woher hast du überhaupt die info? Das klingt alles doch sehr schwammig.. 

@Pelle : ich bin auf jeden fall da,wollen wir uns irgendwo vorher treffen und zusammen da hin oder kommste mit deinem töftöf?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juni 2010)

huhu
kurz hallo sagen bin zu besuch beim tschipp tschipp


----------



## HausWandPisser (10. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> huhu
> kurz hallo sagen bin zu besuch beim tschipp tschipp



 ma nen gruß an den piepvogel


----------



## gtjustin (10. Juni 2010)

also vom  bauer es gibt ne sitzung wegen der eile um 1800 montag mehr weis ich nicht nur das mario mitkommt


----------



## gtjustin (10. Juni 2010)

ist wer sonntag im deister


----------



## HausWandPisser (10. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> also vom  bauer es gibt ne sitzung wegen der eile um 1800 montag mehr weis ich nicht nur das mario mitkommt



Ich werd da mal hin und seh mir das spektakel an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (10. Juni 2010)

gute idee


----------



## bastis (10. Juni 2010)

wir fahren samstag nach braunlage haben noch freie plätze!!!


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juni 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wir fahren samstag nach braunlage haben noch freie plätze!!!



Mit badehose


----------



## bastis (11. Juni 2010)

schwachsinn!


----------



## gtjustin (11. Juni 2010)

wer ist wir  fahrt ihr mit dem auto


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Juni 2010)

Wuhuu erweiterten in der Tasche und n Job auch mensch mensch mensch es geht bergauf


----------



## HangLoose (11. Juni 2010)

Die, die Zeit haben, können sich ja gegen 17:00 an der Eile einfinden, dann schlagen wir da geschlossen auf!

Ich werde ab 17:00 dort sein!

Schickes WE und nen Gruß von Pelle!


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juni 2010)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Die, die Zeit haben, können sich ja gegen 17:00 an der Eile einfinden, dann schlagen wir da geschlossen auf!
> 
> Ich werde ab 17:00 dort sein!
> 
> Schickes WE und nen Gruß von Pelle!



Mario und ich werden dann so kurz vor 18:00uhr da sein


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2010)

felix sagt: er is da und sorgt dafür das alle spaßhaben^^

ach übrigens  wenn der pirat steht werd ich nur noch damit streeten.....whistler style!!
felix ende und aus ( genug paxie´s account geschändet, SHHEP SHAGGERS UNITED)


----------



## der stimp (11. Juni 2010)

felix du horst, log dich mit deinem eigenen account ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (13. Juni 2010)

what? wie machen wa das jetz mit morgen??


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2010)

Schlaaaaaaaaand !!! 

Jagt die lahmen Emu´s vom Platz ... YEHA


----------



## winxx (14. Juni 2010)

Heute findet um 18:00 in Döhren ein Treffen mit der Stadt bzgl. der Strecke in der Eilenriede statt. Wenn hier noch jemand daran teilnehmen möchte, möge er sich bitte bis 17:00 bei mir per PM melden.


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

Moin auch... 

Und? Sind wir schon Weltmeister??


----------



## silence-Floppi (14. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dfybr0qrT4"]YouTube- STONY SKUNK - RAGGA MUFFIN[/nomedia]

summer feeling!


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

Da muss ich doch gleich mal kacken gehen... Moin Felix


----------



## der stimp (14. Juni 2010)

winxx schrieb:


> Heute findet um 18:00 in Döhren ein Treffen mit der Stadt bzgl. der Strecke in der Eilenriede statt. Wenn hier noch jemand daran teilnehmen möchte, möge er sich bitte bis 17:00 bei mir per PM melden.



wer bist du überhaupt? 
hast du irgend eine mehr oder weniger wichtige funktion in dem puzzle "eilenriede" ?


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wer bist du überhaupt?
> hast du irgend eine mehr oder weniger wichtige funktion in dem puzzle "eilenriede" ?




 ich auch wie immer,keinen plan von nix.. Mario,wollen wir uns nich schon etwas eher treffen und ne runde durch die city?


----------



## der stimp (14. Juni 2010)

hm, hab grad felix hier und nach meinem benther berg crash ist noch nicht sooo viel mit rumfahren. 
ich wollte eben fix zu writers corner und die paar meter hab ich schon ganz gut gemerkt in den knien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hm, hab grad felix hier und nach meinem benther berg crash ist noch nicht sooo viel mit rumfahren.
> ich wollte eben fix zu writers corner und die paar meter hab ich schon ganz gut gemerkt in den knien...



Sage ich doch es geht nun schon loss mit dem , ich mache das, dann kommt noch einer und noch einer U,S,W! Darauf habe ich kein Bock


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hm, hab grad felix hier und nach meinem benther berg crash ist noch nicht sooo viel mit rumfahren.
> ich wollte eben fix zu writers corner und die paar meter hab ich schon ganz gut gemerkt in den knien...



Und was is mit heute und eile? Kommste da mit oder nö?


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

Das war es dann ja wohl mit Eile 





Wo ist mein Klappspaten!?


----------



## der stimp (14. Juni 2010)

ist schon arger mist. mal schauen wie das ganze sich entwickelt und weiter geht. 
n-o bad schön und gut aber da muss dran gefeilt werden das es wirklich nur ne übergangslösung ist...


----------



## HausWandPisser (14. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ist schon arger mist. mal schauen wie das ganze sich entwickelt und weiter geht.
> n-o bad schön und gut aber da muss dran gefeilt werden das es wirklich nur ne übergangslösung ist...




ich werd die tage noch so ne art "Abschluss-Ride" machen,in den heiligen Wäldern von diesemWaldschrat


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

*Morgen auch alles zusammen... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Und, was hat der "runde" Tisch ergeben?


----------



## winxx (15. Juni 2010)

Sorry, falscher Nick


----------



## winx (15. Juni 2010)

So, jetzt aber: Mario schick mir mal deine Mailadresse oder ICQ/Skype oder so, damit ich dir die Infos und Pläne für Buchholz schicken kann.


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und, was hat der "runde" Tisch ergeben?



Im grunde nicht grad das,was wir uns vielleicht erhofft hatten..Eile ist gestorben,da ist der zug abgefahren und es gab auch keine kompromissbereitschaft. Im gegenteil,amn hat uns das biken dort verboten,zumindest das bauen. Es soll jetzt seitens der stadt hannover nach lösungen gesucht werden,wo es ein gelände gibt welches man als solches,wie die eile,nutzen kann. Solange sollen oder können wir in buchholz uns ne kleine line bauen mit 5-6 sprüngen als übergangslösung..da im jungendsprortzentrum..


----------



## winx (15. Juni 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Im grunde nicht grad das,was wir uns vielleicht erhofft hatten..Eile ist gestorben,da ist der zug abgefahren und es gab auch keine kompromissbereitschaft. Im gegenteil,amn hat uns das biken dort verboten,zumindest das bauen. Es soll jetzt seitens der stadt hannover nach lösungen gesucht werden,wo es ein gelände gibt welches man als solches,wie die eile,nutzen kann. Solange sollen oder können wir in buchholz uns ne kleine line bauen mit 5-6 sprüngen als übergangslösung..da im jungendsprortzentrum..



Ihr müsst da wirklich dran bleiben und den Leuten auf die Füsse treten, ansonsten passiert da nichts (bzgl. einem neuen, grösseren Gelände). Das Interesse den Rodelberg "zu entlasten" scheint ja im Moment sehr groß zu sein - insofern kann man nur hoffen, dass sie sich wirklich um ein Gelände bemühen. Man sollte ca. 3 Wochen nach den Sommerferien nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen ob/was dabei rausgekommen ist, würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

winx schrieb:


> Ihr müsst da wirklich dran bleiben und den Leuten auf die Füsse treten, ansonsten passiert da nichts (bzgl. einem neuen, grösseren Gelände). Das Interesse den Rodelberg "zu entlasten" scheint ja im Moment sehr groß zu sein - insofern kann man nur hoffen, dass sie sich wirklich um ein Gelände bemühen. Man sollte ca. 3 Wochen nach den Sommerferien nochmal Kontakt aufnehmen und fragen ob/was dabei rausgekommen ist, würde ich vorschlagen.



Das wir da am Ball bleiben,steht außer Frage,aber ob da auch wirklich was bei raus kommen wird,wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Sind die anwesenden Biker denn so clever gewesen und haben sich für einen Rädelsführer bemüht/entschieden. 
Es ist zwar schön und gut dass jeder etwas dazu beiträgt - und auch gewollt - doch sollten Diplomatie sowie 
Gespräche aus meinen Augen nicht von "jedem" geführt werden können. Dort muss mal ne Einigung getroffen 
werden, damit auch die Stadt einen "festen" Ansprechpartner hat.

In diesem SInne, Grüsse aus dem Sanatorium Barrigsen ...


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sind die anwesenden Biker denn so clever gewesen und haben sich für einen Rädelsführer bemüht/entschieden.
> Es ist zwar schön und gut dass jeder etwas dazu beiträgt - und auch gewollt - doch sollten Diplomatie sowie
> Gespräche aus meinen Augen nicht von "jedem" geführt werden können. Dort muss mal ne Einigung getroffen
> werden, damit auch die Stadt einen "festen" Ansprechpartner hat.
> ...



Ja,haben wir..es wurde von allen,die da waren,Mario gewählt.  Er ist nun der Ansprechpartner für die Stadt.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, dann schauen wir mal was die Zukunft so bringt.
Wann ist die nächste Sitzung und wo geplant?


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet, dann schauen wir mal was die Zukunft so bringt.
> Wann ist die nächste Sitzung und wo geplant?



Das klingt so..Negativ 


Nächste Sitzung ist wohl so nach den Sommerferien,genaueres kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen. So,ich fahre nun ne runde Biken. Klappspaten is schon eingepackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Negativ, ... reine Einstellungssache und Empfinden deinerseits.

Ich sage dazu eben nur, abwarten und schaun was die Zukunft bringen wird.

öhm, wo fährst Biken mit nem Spaten?


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Negativ, ... reine Einstellungssache und Empfinden deinerseits.
> 
> Ich sage dazu eben nur, abwarten und schaun was die Zukunft bringen wird.
> 
> öhm, wo fährst Biken mit nem Spaten?



ok,klang so,aber wenn dem nicht so ist,streichen wir den Satz aus dem Protokoll 

Na wo würdest du jetzt mit nem Klappspaten Biken fahren,außer im Deister? Lüdersen? Nö,da gib´s Werkzeug. Bikepark? Wohl weniger..Solange man noch *etwas* Biken kann,an einem Ort der Zerstörung,werde ich das machen


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Hier brauch nix gestrichen zu werden, ich steh dazu was ich sage/tu usw.

Ort der Zerstörung, ... sagt mal, gehts auch etwas deutlicher? Ist ja voll
Kindergarten here ... wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dies mich nix angeht
sag mir das einfach und feddig.

Wird ja immer kaputter hier ...


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier brauch nix gestrichen zu werden, ich steh dazu was ich sage/tu usw.
> 
> Ort der Zerstörung, ... sagt mal, gehts auch etwas deutlicher? Ist ja voll
> Kindergarten here ... wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dies mich nix angeht
> ...




Nu bleib mal ganz entspannt und locker,Großer  Erstmal warst nicht du gemeint,mit dem Satz streichen,sondern meiner  Fahre nun in die Eile*
(*Ort der Zerstörung) 
In dem Sinne -


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich seit knapp 2 Wochen ausser Gefecht bin und mir 
die Decke auf den Kopf fällt - und ich noch weiter 6 Wochen vor mir habe - 
also, einfach mal normal ausdrücken, dann kommt kein Mißverständniss auf.

Na dann viel Spass, sofern man da von Spass reden kann ...


----------



## HangLoose (15. Juni 2010)

Moin Härde!

Das war ja mal gestern ein Spektakel! Dann lasst uns mal ein passendes Areal suchen und dort die Bagger quälen! Kennt jemand die Gärtnerin mit den Baggerfahrern? Wenn wir selber buddeln, werden wir ja nie fertig!

Hat denn schon jemand etwas im Auge? Wollen wir nicht ein paar Vorschläge sammeln und dann mal eine Besichtigungstour machen?

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!

Gruß Pelle


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Juni 2010)

Lass uns doch im Rathaus biken gehen! weil so wie wir es nun machen verstehen die es eh nicht.


----------



## HausWandPisser (15. Juni 2010)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Moin Härde!
> 
> Das war ja mal gestern ein Spektakel! Dann lasst uns mal ein passendes Areal suchen und dort die Bagger quälen! Kennt jemand die Gärtnerin mit den Baggerfahrern? Wenn wir selber buddeln, werden wir ja nie fertig!
> 
> ...



Keine ahnung wie die Tante heißt,aber die wird schon wieder auftauchen Bis jetzt ist mir noch nix ins Auge fallen,außer heute ne olle Fliege 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Liegt wohl daran, dass ich seit knapp 2 Wochen  ausser Gefecht bin und mir
> die Decke auf den Kopf fällt - und ich noch weiter 6 Wochen vor mir habe  -
> also, einfach mal normal ausdrücken, dann kommt kein Mißverständniss  auf.
> 
> Na dann viel Spass, sofern man da von Spass reden kann ...



Kein Thema,bei sowas kann man schon mal ein wenig durch´n Wind sein. Und ja,es hat Spaß gemacht heute!


----------



## HausWandPisser (16. Juni 2010)

_*Moin auch alle... *gääääähn* *augenreib* *_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Musst du net arbeiten?


----------



## HausWandPisser (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Musst du net arbeiten?




Ne,vorerst mal nicht  Hab gekündigt weil der Arsch mit meiner Kohle nicht an Land kommt und wegen noch einiger *Unstimmigkeiten*


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Ne,vorerst mal nicht  Hab gekündigt weil der Arsch mit meiner Kohle nicht an Land kommt und wegen noch einiger *Unstimmigkeiten*


 
Kein Geld ist schon Argument genug, da wiegen andere nicht ganz so "schwer" ...


----------



## HausWandPisser (16. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin ihrs



Guten morgen,Herrr Spring-Wald-Minister..


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2010)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (16. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> :d



wann wollen wir denn da mal zum nord-ost bad hin wegen der ortsbegehung?


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2010)

ab morgen soll ich mich bei denen melden, dann mach ich nen termin klar und sag bescheid. 
bei mir siehts diese woche zeitlich ziemlich mies aus. wird also voraussichtlich auf nächste woche mit der besichtigung hinauslaufen.


----------



## der stimp (16. Juni 2010)

hast zeit und lust aufn käffchen rum zu kommen?v
bin grad noch nebenbei am laufräder einspeichen für den rommel cruiser (solltest mal deinen messi anmachen)


----------



## Jooonnii (16. Juni 2010)

morgen gehts zum Hurricane danach 1 1/2 Monate frei und nur am radeln sehr nice xD


----------



## silence-Floppi (16. Juni 2010)

jaja...unwichtig....nächste woche is erst mal im rathaus nen vortrag über jugenkultur und funsport im urbanen raum....vieleicht trifft man da ja den ein oder anderen aus unserer runde wieder....
ich denke mit mario haben wir nen guten kontakt mann denn schlieslich trifft man sich ja eh immer im zentrum verückter schweinerein^^

und für sonntag meld ich mich ab, da bin ich in winterberg mit ein paar stadler kunden! welch spaß endlich wiede wibe!!!!


----------



## der stimp (17. Juni 2010)

:::ACHTUNG - INFO VERANSTALTUNG::: 

Platz da! - Trendsport in Hannover - selbst bestimmt oder reglementiert?

http://www.gruene-hannover.de/index/show/3646692.html







.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2010)

Alle Gegenargumente wurden wohlweislich mit in den Flyer aufgenommen, interessante Vorgehensweise der Grünen-Politik. Werde mir das am Dienstag anschauen.


----------



## HausWandPisser (18. Juni 2010)

*Guten Morgen auch...*


----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## HausWandPisser (18. Juni 2010)

Moin Herr "Rommel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (18. Juni 2010)

herr reichsfahrradminister, wenn ich bitten darf


----------



## HangLoose (18. Juni 2010)

Tach Härde!

Mit Dienstag weiß ich leider noch nicht, da ich an dem Tag ins Krankenhaus muss! ****!

Komme gerade vom Arzt und der hat mir mal eben gesagt, das ich rechts eine Beckenfraktur mit einem Reizerguss im Hüftgelenk habe. Super, das WE ist gerettet!

Dann mal bis die Tage!

Greetz vom Pelle


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=bikeradarlive&annotation_id=annotation_103345&feature=iv#p/u


----------



## silence-Floppi (20. Juni 2010)

shit man pelle.....heist das du bist mit nem angebrochenen becken gefahren??

so langsam auf winterberg vorbereiten!! 
micha, schön das du am dienstag vorbeischneist! ich freu mich!
soweit so gut!
hasta la vista^^


----------



## bastis (20. Juni 2010)

moin, ich wollte noch einmal liebe grüsse aus island hier lassen, bevor ich die pampa rausgehe, wer weiss wann und wie ich das nächste mal internet habe.. ich hoffe euch geht allen gut :????


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2010)

Zum Dritten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 15.08.10 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!

Wenn das Wetter am 15.08.10 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 22.08.10 verlegt.

Solltet Ihr Interesse am springen haben dann kommt mit euren Rad. Aber BITTE das Rad vorher Enteölen!

Rampen sind vorhanden


Alle Sprünge sind auf eigener Gefahr! Keine Haftung!

Hier die Karte, unten Rechts am Dreiecksteich ist es!

http://www.hannover-stadtplan.com/ad...ger+Teich.html


----------



## Deleted 130915 (21. Juni 2010)

juhu juhu

wieder lakejumpen bin dabei und hab auch urlaub

achja hallo


----------



## gtjustin (22. Juni 2010)

moin


----------



## HausWandPisser (22. Juni 2010)

*Morgen auch alles zusammen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (22. Juni 2010)

morgeen


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> morgeen



morgen ist mittwoch...


----------



## blueorcid (22. Juni 2010)

@ stimp...coole idee mit dem thread...hab leider grad erst mtb jecheckt...**** naja..und so richtig wees ick och nich wie ich in die eilenriede komm..bin ja och noch frisch in hannover. dis we hanb ich aber och zeit. vllt kann man sich ja ma zu rolln treffn!!

...peace und nochn schickn tag wa! 

der flo


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2010)

hi flo, 
der spot in der eilenriede ist mittlerweise ab/eingerissen und wird seitens der stadt, dem forst in keinster weise mehr geduldet. 
wenn du heute abend zeit und lust hast, sei ab ca 17.30 vor dem neuen rathaus (sag alternativ früh genug bescheid, dann sammeln wir dich zentral ein). 
auf dem plan steht eine veranstaltung der grünen zum thema "funsport in hannover" 

zum biken können wir dich auch mitnehmen, schick mir dazu am besten mal ne pm. 

gruss mario


----------



## der stimp (22. Juni 2010)

:::ACHTUNG - INFO VERANSTALTUNG::: 

HEUTE ABEND 18h NEUES RATHAUS - Treffen ist ab ca. 17.30 vorm Rathaus!!!

Platz da! - Trendsport in Hannover - selbst bestimmt oder reglementiert?

http://www.gruene-hannover.de/index/show/3646692.html







.


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2010)

nochmal was wegen der sache gestern abend im rathaus, 
wow, ich bin schier überwältigt von der starken teilnahme der biker (und bikerinnen) welche regelmässig die eilenriede als hüpf und treffpunkt frequentiert haben. 
die biker aus hannover und umland haben gestern bewiesen das sie eine starke lobby aufweisen um ihren bikesport zu vertreten und aktiv zu gestalten. 
so, wer meint hier jetzt ein wenig sarkasmus heraus zu lesen, der liegt da genau richtig. 
mit gerade mal 4 bikern (von wievielen aktiven dirt und downhill/freeride bikern aus hannover die auch hier regelmässig lesen und schreiben?!?)
 bei der veranstaltung im rathaus presänz zu zeigen und die interessen selbiger zu vertreten, grenzt schon fast an ein armutszeugniss.... 
das ganze hat aber gut gezeigt wie wichtig euch die eilenriede und der gesammte bikesport ist. 

um so mehr bedanke ich mich bei denen die dabei waren. 
gute und wichtige kontakte wurden geschlossen, weitere zugeständnisse wurden uns zugesprochen 
und vor allem (und das kam von mehreren wichtigen seiten) haben die wenigen anwesenden biker, einen sehr starken und positiven hinterlassen und mächtig eindruck gemacht. 

an dieser stelle verabschieden wir uns dann mal von den sprücheklopfern und schaumschlägern aus dem eilenriede umfeld. 
danke, war nett mit euch  


gruss, 
mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (23. Juni 2010)

@ stimp: Schade, das es so gelaufen ist! Aber es hört sich ja so an, als ob sich trotzdem etwas bewegt?! Hast Du denn schon etwas von der Alternative gehört? Hatte Janto eine Mail (CC an Dich) geschrieben aber bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Wenn die gerade am Umbauen sind, haben die doch sicher einen Lageplan vom Gelände?! Schon ein Termin vor Ort in Aussicht?

@Härde: So, konnte gerstern leider nicht teilnehmen, da ich im Krankenhaus gefangen war! Aber, ich muss nicht unters Messer. Hura! Habe mir quasi das Hüftgelenk in den Arsch geschoben und dabei ist der Knochen über dem Hüftgelenk (Becken) stark eingedrückt worden. Muss jetzt Halbgas machen und in 6 Wochen zur Kontrolle, in der Hoffung, dass alles wieder so wird, wie vorher?! Ich bin gespannt!

Ride free, Ride hard!
Gruß Pelle


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2010)

hi pelle, 
das mit der hüfte nenn ich mal glück im unglück. 
deine mail weiterleitung hab ich bekommen, für den rest schick ich dir gleich mal e.post...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> nochmal was wegen der sache gestern abend im rathaus, wow, ich bin schier überwältigt von der starken teilnahme der biker (und bikerinnen) welche regelmässig die eilenriede als hüpf und treffpunkt frequentiert haben. die biker aus hannover und umland haben gestern bewiesen das sie eine starke lobby aufweisen um ihren bikesport zu vertreten und aktiv zu gestalten. so, wer meint hier jetzt ein wenig sarkasmus heraus zu lesen, der liegt da genau richtig.


... Zynismus trifft es eher ...


der stimp schrieb:


> mit gerade mal 4 bikern (von wievielen aktiven dirt und downhill/freeride bikern aus hannover die auch hier regelmässig lesen und schreiben?!?) bei der veranstaltung im rathaus presänz zu zeigen und die interessen selbiger zu vertreten, grenzt schon fast an ein armutszeugniss.... das ganze hat aber gut gezeigt wie wichtig euch die eilenriede und der gesammte bikesport ist.


Viele der Biker, ob jung oder alt haben andere Verpflichtungen und/oder auch noch andere Interessen. Und hier 2 min. vor der Angst einen Flyer zu posten - in einem Thread welcher kaum noch frequentiert wird - nunja, hier würde ich auch die Reaktionszeit einmal mit einfliessen lassen. Eventuell hätte eine Rund SMS oder dergleichen anders gewirkt, wobei hier die Kosten vielleicht den Rahmen gesprengt hätten oder? 30 SMS a´ max 0,15Euro = 4,50Euro - vetretbar. Damit jedoch auch noch gleichzusetzen, dass den Leuten die Eilenriede "UND" der gesamte Bikesport mehr oder weniger "Unwichtig" sei, halte ich für übertrieben und unangebracht.


der stimp schrieb:


> um so mehr bedanke ich mich bei denen die dabei waren. gute und wichtige kontakte wurden geschlossen, weitere zugeständnisse wurden uns zugesprochen und vor allem (und das kam von mehreren wichtigen seiten) haben die wenigen anwesenden biker, einen sehr starken und positiven hinterlassen und mächtig eindruck gemacht.


Schön, das zeigt doch das auch 4 Leute die Masse beeindrucken können - warum wird das nicht als Vetretung von allen Bikern von dir gesehen und interpretiert und vor allem, hier öffentlich gepostet als Stimmung gegen die Biker zu machen, die es eventuell nicht wussten, nicht konnten usw. Damit meine ich nicht die, welche es wussten und keinen Bock hatten (nur, der Filter muss hier greifen)


der stimp schrieb:


> an dieser stelle verabschieden wir uns dann mal von den sprücheklopfern und schaumschlägern aus dem eilenriede umfeld. danke, war nett mit euch


Interessante Aussage. Sieht so die Rolle eines Sprachrohres aus, welches sich als erstes Unbefangeheit auf die Fahne schreiben sollte um die Ziele zu erreichen, welche von "JEDEM" Biker hier unterstützt werden oder, ... und so liest sich dein Statement -> wird/ist? es ne One Man Show getreu dem Motto, du warst nicht da du darfst nicht mehr mit uns spielen?


----------



## der stimp (23. Juni 2010)

ja, micha, da hast du in einigen punkten sicher recht. 
sorry, bei meinem post bin ich wohl etwas zu emotional an die sache rangegangen. 
was mir halt aufgefallen ist, ist die tatsache das anfangs laut nach einem konzept, laut nach einem runden tisch seitens der leute aus der eile zur ansprache stand. 
was ist am ende dabei herausgekommen? 
leider fehlt mir genau hier jetzt die passende untestützung von euch allen. 
gerade jetzt wo ein dialog mit den verantwotlichen stattfindet und die ganze sache formen annimmt... 

sicher haben nicht immer alle permanent zeit und oder lust, aber die sache nach einem neuen spot sollte es allen bikern ein wichtiges anliegen sein. 

anmerkung am rande: 
ich habe die "flyer" nicht nur 2 minuten bevor es losgeht gepostet. 
insgesammt habe ich das ganze 3 mal bei ibc gepostet. 

so, sich die köppe einzuhauen sollte jetzt sicher nicht passieren; 
lasst uns die sache zusammen angehen damit die mühen auch früchte tragen.

gruss mario


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ja, micha, da hast du in einigen punkten sicher recht. sorry, bei meinem post bin ich wohl etwas zu emotional an die sache rangegangen.


 
Dies beweist nur, dass du eben mit Herz und Seele dabei bist. Was wohl auch die 4er Kette mit ihrem Auftritt ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat. Dort, wo Logik und Sachverstand angebracht wären, ist Vieles, was die "Härde" betrifft, Emotional beinflusst. Diese Gradwanderung muss gelernt werden, von allen damit dieses Projekt auch für die Zukunft (wenigstens bis Dez. 2012) Bestand hat.



der stimp schrieb:


> was mir halt aufgefallen ist, ist die tatsache das anfangs laut nach einem konzept, laut nach einem runden tisch seitens der leute aus der eile zur ansprache stand. was ist am ende dabei herausgekommen?


 
Nichts. Vergleiche das Jahr 2009 mit 2010, die Leute, der Umgang miteinander, die Art und Weise von der Härde an sich als Gruppe. Seit dem Abriss hat sich eine Handvoll Leute dort noch 2-3 mal getroffen, die Sinnlosigkeit erkannt und den leichten Weg - woanders fahren - gewählt. Ich eingeschlossen und warum habe ich auch lang und breit erklärt - weil eben die Genemigung fehlt, die Leute mir zu unentschlossen sind/waren um so etwas anzuleiern und die Biker auch noch ein anderes Leben sowie verschiedene Prioriäten haben.



der stimp schrieb:


> leider fehlt mir genau hier jetzt die passende untestützung von euch allen. gerade jetzt wo ein dialog mit den verantwotlichen stattfindet und die ganze sache formen annimmt... sicher haben nicht immer alle permanent zeit und oder lust, aber die sache nach einem neuen spot sollte es allen bikern ein wichtiges anliegen sein.


 
Ich bin der Letzte, der sich gegen die Eile stellt und habe absolutes Interesse daran, mich an einem runden Tisch zu beteiligen, so war auch gestern der Plan jedoch spielte mir mein derzeitiger IST Zustand 2h davor einen Streich, so dass ich diesen Termin leider nicht wahrnehmen konnte.

Da also ein persönliches Erscheinen - von meiner Seite aus - nur zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten möglich ist, da ich nen Fahrer brauche denke ich, dass es sicherlich doch noch andere Bereiche geben muss, in welchen sich Leute mit Handicap einbringen können. Ergo, wenn es Bereiche gibt sag Bescheid, du weist in welchen Bereichen ich unterwegs bin.


der stimp schrieb:


> so, sich die köppe einzuhauen sollte jetzt sicher nicht passieren; lasst uns die sache zusammen angehen damit die mühen auch früchte tragen.


Full Acknowledge


----------



## maxxis95 (23. Juni 2010)

schei++e war das gestern ich habe es total vepent tut mir leid ich bin auf dem sofa eingeschlafen


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2010)

noch 37min.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2010)

*schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnd* ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HausWandPisser (23. Juni 2010)

wonnen......


----------



## HangLoose (24. Juni 2010)

Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (24. Juni 2010)

*Ich muss Pipi...*


----------



## Jooonnii (24. Juni 2010)

wer von euch fährt samstag nach Braunlage??


----------



## der stimp (25. Juni 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> *Ich muss Pipi...*



ey, wozu hast du denn bitte ein alupony?!? 
schnapp dir das stück, reite es zum nächsten busch und tu dahinter was du nicht lassen kannst


----------



## gtjustin (25. Juni 2010)

ich bin in braunlage


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2010)




----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2010)

ich bin wieder in 2wochen da, jetz kenn ich ja die strecken undwerd mich nich mehr als crash test dummy betätigen sondern als heizer.....ich glaub ich mag doch doubles^^


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2010)

tweet, pack die andere forke da dran...


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, pack die andere forke da dran...



Die ist besser!
Ich fahre heute dann doch nur zur Glocke mit Frau! Fotos machen 
Kommste mit? weiß nur noch nicht wann!


----------



## der stimp (26. Juni 2010)

joa, mal schauen. 
erstmal kommt marco noch bei mir rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>


 
Das kann nich dein Ernst sein


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. Juni 2010)

so gleich bigger bashment^^

und morgen velo challenge^^

dann eine woche arbeiten und am sonntag dann braunlage....here we go again.....ohne störende geschlechter die die strecke blockieren und heizen unmöglich machen^^


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Juni 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so gleich bigger bashment^^
> 
> und morgen velo challenge^^
> 
> dann eine woche arbeiten und am sonntag dann braunlage....here we go again.....ohne störende geschlechter die die strecke blockieren und heizen unmöglich machen^^



braunlage da wollte ich auch hin!


----------



## maxxis95 (26. Juni 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> ich bin wieder in 2wochen da, jetz kenn ich ja die strecken undwerd mich nich mehr als crash test dummy betätigen sondern als heizer.....ich glaub ich mag doch doubles^^


 da mach mal vid von den doubels


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juni 2010)

4:1 für Schlaaaaaand ... was für ein Spiel, herrlich!!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (27. Juni 2010)

jo maxxis^^ ich lass mich mal filmen^^ ich will endlich mal nen video von mir haben!
ich würd auch sehr gern mal mit dir hin....ich möcht mal sehen wie du da abgehst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jo maxxis^^ ich lass mich mal filmen^^ ich will endlich mal nen video von mir haben!
> ich würd auch sehr gern mal mit dir hin....ich möcht mal sehen wie du da abgehst!!



Wann willste denn wieder hin da????? Will mit


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 4:1 für Schlaaaaaand ... was für ein Spiel, herrlich!!!



Wir haben sie nicht besiegt,wir haben sie gedemütig


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

fropp was jetz mit den reifen


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

froop was jetz mit den reifen


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Juni 2010)

Ich brauch auch noch ein Reifen!!


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> froop was jetz mit den reifen



Du warst ja nicht da den tag  Wenn dann musste eben mal zu mir kommen,aber noch VOR Mittwoch,weil ich ab da nen paar tage nicht da bin 
*@Tweet - hab da noch nen Kenda,2.5 im Keller*


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

ach warum machste mein absprung in lüdersen kaputt


----------



## tweetygogo (27. Juni 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Du warst ja nicht da den tag  Wenn dann musste eben mal zu mir kommen,aber noch VOR Mittwoch,weil ich ab da nen paar tage nicht da bin
> *@Tweet - hab da noch nen Kenda,2.5 im Keller*



Was möchtest du da noch für haben??


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> ach warum machste mein absprung in lüdersen kaputt



Weil der eh schon so gut wie erledigt war,bröselich wie ne sandburg. Bauen wir dann die tage noch mal neu..werd am di. eh hin und nen bissel bauen 

Wollste dann vorher noch mal zu mir oder kommste dann da hin?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. Juni 2010)

will mit war schon länger nich mehr aufn bike
aber da is ja noch die woche nachtdienst dazwischen,aber danach komm ich mit will denn spot auch ma angucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> will mit war schon länger nich mehr aufn bike
> aber da is ja noch die woche nachtdienst dazwischen,aber danach komm ich mit will denn spot auch ma angucken



Holla die Wald-Fee... Musste mal mitkommen,is richtig geil da. Mehr Potenzial als die Eile !


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

hab schon wieeder auf gebaut wollt nach celle fahren diana musst mal mitt kommen und alle müssen mal mit nach celle


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

aber das geilste ist celle


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

gtjustin schrieb:


> hab schon wieeder auf gebaut wollt nach celle fahren diana musst mal mitt kommen und *alle müssen mal mit nach celle*



Zahlste die fahrkarten nach celle?  für das geld gurke ich lieber in nen richtigen bikepark


----------



## gtjustin (27. Juni 2010)

das müsst ihr als gruppen niedersaxchsen ticket machen


----------



## maxxis95 (27. Juni 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> jo maxxis^^ ich lass mich mal filmen^^ ich will endlich mal nen video von mir haben!
> ich würd auch sehr gern mal mit dir hin....ich möcht mal sehen wie du da abgehst!!


 ähm ich werde nächste woche nicht die jetzt sondern darauf 3 tage nach wibe... wann bist du denn wieder mal da? dan kann ich dich filmen habe mir jetzt ne helm cam gekauft war günstig nur 150 


----------



## Deleted 130915 (27. Juni 2010)

hört sich alles gut an wenn ich grad nich so viel stress um die ohren hätte wohnung suchen etc.
muss die woche noch arbeiten und dannnnnnnnnn komisch mit in wald


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

*Gelöscht von HausWandPisser !*


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hört sich alles gut an wenn ich grad nich so viel stress um die ohren hätte wohnung suchen etc.
> muss die woche noch arbeiten und dannnnnnnnnn komisch mit in wald



Sag bescheid wann du mit willst,meine nr haste ja noch? (Froopi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxis95 (27. Juni 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Falsches Forum  DAS war im Dirt/Street Hannover...


 ???????????????


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> ???????????????




Hoppla..da is mir jetzt nen fehler unterlaufen _ Ich war im falschen forum..oh je..die 3 drei bier heute in der sonne waren 5 zuviel


----------



## maxxis95 (27. Juni 2010)

ach so ich dachte der crash mit dem baum vor hin war zu viel in schulenberg,


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. Juni 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> ach so ich dachte der crash mit dem baum vor hin war zu viel in schulenberg,



Du sollst da drum rum fahren und nicht immer mit dem Helm durch´n Baum  Das funktioniert nicht,glaub mir doch endlich mal..


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe mein Zonenschein da ich laut Arzt für "etwas länger" nicht mehr fahren darf.

Interessenten bitte beachten, die Karre hat fast nur Neuteile, der Wert liegt bei knapp 2600,-Euro -> VHB ist 2100,-Euro - Garantie ist bei allen Teilen vorhanden.


----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2010)

###RUNDER TISCH / Nord-Ost Bad###

so, bestellung für die erde ist raus, anfrage für bagger gestellt. 

WICHTIG 
zum bau der neuen strecke werden jede menge helfende hände gebraucht (und wenn es nur kleine zu anreicharbeiten sind). 
bitte unbedingt bei mir melden wer verbindlich beim bau mit dabei ist!!! 

baubeginn soll noch in den sommerferien sein. 

leute es geht um "euren" spot, also bitte nicht knauserig sein bei der hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (1. Juli 2010)

###RUNDER TISCH / Nord-Ost Bad### 

hm, gestaltet sich alles etwas sonderbarer als gedacht. 
erdbestellung ist ja raus. 
da hab ich dann heute mal die sache mit der hecke angesprochen. kam nicht so gut an. 
zitat von michael lockmann 
die Absprache mit dem FB Umwelt und Stadtgrün bezieht sich auf eine Probestrecke, 
das heißt, es werden eine beschränkte Anzahl Sprünge hergestellt und erprobt, um dann mit allen Beteiligten auszuwerten.
Nach dieser Auswertung kann dann ggf. weiter geplant werden. Bauliche Veränderungen sind in der Probephase noch nicht geplant. 

die yard leute haben heute bei mir angerufen und angeboten bei denen eine grünfläche als "dirt" strecke zu bauen und nutzen. (yard zieht wohl auf ein neues gelände) 
da telefonier morgen nochmal mit wem.... 


soviel erstmal an neuigkeiten von der hüpf und buddelfront


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. Juli 2010)

hört sich gut an...ich meld mich nicht verbindlich da ich das alles mit der arbeit abkaspern muss, aber wenn ich frei hab komm ich rum!

@ pelle: sorry digger aber ich habs versaut mit mittwoch...ich war zu kaputt, ich hol den tag mit dir aber nach, chillen, biken und rock´n´röll^^


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2010)

SchlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnDDD ... 4:0

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Spy3Nd2D6w"]YouTube- Madonna - Evita - 11 Don't Cry for Me Argentina (1996)[/nomedia]


----------



## HausWandPisser (3. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> ###RUNDER TISCH / Nord-Ost Bad###
> 
> hm, gestaltet sich alles etwas sonderbarer als gedacht.
> erdbestellung ist ja raus.
> ...



Das ganze entwickelt sich irgendwie nicht so,wie wir uns das gedacht hatten,oder? Erst heißt es,wir können die olle Partywiese nutzen,dann sagt man uns das die da auch noch Volleyball spielen und jezt is die rede von ner *Probestrecke* ?  Ich will jetzt nicht zu weit vor Preschen aber so langsam bekomme ich das gefühl,die verkaspern uns. Sollte ich da falsch liegen - hab ich nie was gesagt


----------



## der stimp (4. Juli 2010)

naja, so wie die stadt die ganze sache angeht, brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn weiter in der eile gebuddelt und gehüppt wird...


----------



## HausWandPisser (4. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> naja, so wie die stadt die ganze sache angeht, brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn weiter in der eile gebuddelt und gehüppt wird...



 Echt? Wer macht denn sowas? Skandalös ist das ja,Pfui.. 
Doch wo du recht hast...


----------



## der stimp (4. Juli 2010)

ist mir halt nur so am rande aufgefallen als ich neulich durch die eilenriede geradelt bin und gesehen hab das da son paar kids kleine hüpper gebuddelt hatten...


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> zitat von michael lockmann
> die Absprache mit dem FB Umwelt und Stadtgrün bezieht sich auf eine Probestrecke, das heißt, es werden eine beschränkte Anzahl Sprünge hergestellt und erprobt, um dann mit allen Beteiligten auszuwerten. Nach dieser Auswertung kann dann ggf. weiter geplant werden. Bauliche Veränderungen sind in der Probephase noch nicht geplant.


 
Probestrecke? Beschränkte Anzahl von Sprüngen, Auswertung und Analysen?

Klingt echt politisch ala - wir machen was aber keine Seite will die Verantwortung tragen, was ja auch "irgendwo" nachvollziehbar ist.

Steht denn das komplette Konzept schon, weil da würde ich gern mal einen Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## HausWandPisser (4. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Probestrecke? Beschränkte Anzahl von Sprüngen, Auswertung und Analysen?
> 
> Klingt echt politisch ala - wir machen was aber keine Seite will die Verantwortung tragen, was ja auch "irgendwo" nachvollziehbar ist.
> 
> Steht denn das komplette Konzept schon, weil da würde ich gern mal einen Blick drauf werfen.



Die ganze nummer artet ein wenig in zuviel behördenwirrwa aus,meine meinung..bevor wir da eh richtig hüppen werden,is der sommer wieder vorbei


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2010)

Öhm, ... wer das nicht erwartet hat ist naiv.

Ich mein, die Stadt oder irgendeine Partei wird kaum auf ein paar Biker warten/gewartet haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (4. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Öhm, ... wer das nicht erwartet hat ist naiv.
> 
> Ich mein, die Stadt oder irgendeine Partei wird kaum auf ein paar Biker warten/gewartet haben.



 wohl kaum..naja,mal sehen wohin die Reise noch geht und solange geht meine nach L-Wood


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juli 2010)

Na dann, mal happy Biking ... der nächste Drop ist für mich


----------



## HausWandPisser (4. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na dann, mal happy Biking ... der nächste Drop ist für mich



Kein Panik...im *nächsten* Jahr is das auch noch da  In dem Sinne,gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 130915 (5. Juli 2010)

moin moin 

mittwoch lüdersen


----------



## der stimp (5. Juli 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> mittwoch lüdersen



Mal sehen!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Juli 2010)

moin moin 

so ich fahr mit smash nach lüdersen wer bock hat kann ja nachkommen


----------



## tweetygogo (7. Juli 2010)

Wie was wo, wann denn?


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2010)

moin, 
na toll, da fahr ich mal in den urlaub, nehm mein bike mit und was ist, regen, regen, regen. seit montag...
aber heute scheints besser zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (7. Juli 2010)

*Nabend auch alles zusammen hier*


----------



## der stimp (7. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (10. Juli 2010)

moin moin

auf auf nach lüdersen


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> auf auf nach lüdersen



Nicht hier schreiben wegen L!!
Bin morgen auch da!!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2010)

Na, geht der Spot auch vor die Hunde? 

Tweet, mal ehrlich ... du bist der 1. welcher bei jedem neuen Spot lautstark *HIER* schreib/t.


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Juli 2010)

ahhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (11. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub ich wander nach England aus!!! Überall versteckte superstrecken  Gut das es nun  entschieden ist *ich mach ein Auslandsjahr *=) 
liebe grüße aus England!


----------



## blueorcid (11. Juli 2010)

schönen abend jewünscht!!

..bin vor kurzem nach hannover gezogen und woll mich ma mit nen paar entspannten leutn zum rolln treffn. außer glocksee hab ich noch kaum gute spots entdecken können...also wer zeit und bock hat, ich wär am start!

..schickn abend noch


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na, geht der Spot auch vor die Hunde?
> 
> Tweet, mal ehrlich ... du bist der 1. welcher bei jedem neuen Spot lautstark *HIER* schreib/t.



Der geht so schnell nicht vor die Hunde,es sein denn man beginnt mit wilden Bauaktionen wo Bagger,Schrauben und ähnliches zum **Einsatz kommen würde...* 




*kleiner Denkanstoß für zukünftige Projekte im *Wald*


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wander nach England aus!!! Überall versteckte superstrecken  Gut das es nun  entschieden ist *ich mach ein Auslandsjahr *=)
> liebe grüße aus England!



Dann bleib doch gleich da


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich wander nach England aus!!! Überall versteckte superstrecken  Gut das es nun  entschieden ist *ich mach ein Auslandsjahr *=)
> liebe grüße aus England!





HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Dann bleib doch gleich da



 dafür


----------



## Jooonnii (11. Juli 2010)

thanks


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> thanks



 Bitte schön...^^


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2010)

Jooonnii schrieb:


> thanks



 gern geschehen...


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> gern geschehen...



mario,mach ma messi an


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2010)

wollen wir da übers auswandern quatschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jooonnii (11. Juli 2010)

sehr lustig mr. haha


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> wollen wir da übers auswandern quatschen?



naja,vor einigen tagen(wochen)haben wir ja schon mal nen paar engländer nach hause geschickt


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2010)

Na wo wahren heute die harten biker?


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Na wo wahren heute die harten biker?



Welche meinst du?


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2010)

joni, hast du dich bei ibc abgemeldet?


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> joni, hast du dich bei ibc abgemeldet?



sieht so aus..das steht ja nua *Gast*


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Juli 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Welche meinst du?



Die heute nicht in L wahren!!!


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. Juli 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die heute nicht in L wahren!!!


bei der hitze beweg ich mich auch nicht mehr,als lebensnotwendig ist...


----------



## der stimp (11. Juli 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> sieht so aus..das steht ja nua *Gast*



hm, obs ihr hier nicht gefallen hat  
wir werden es wohl nie erfahren... 

aber egal, wir zocken jetzt erstmal ne runde downhill domination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2010)

moin ihrs  

ich brauch noch ne 8fach kassette und passende kette!!!
im idealfall noch ne schlichte kettenfürung
uuund ne vr nabe / 20mm / 36 loch

wer was hat, bitte melden


----------



## HangLoose (14. Juli 2010)

@Mario

Tach Keule! Habe leider nix davon am Start! Was macht der neue Fully Rahmen? Wo warst Du gestern?

@Härde

Wer plant denn schon wieder so fleißig an unserem alten Spot? Leichte Bewegungen sind dort ja schon wieder zu erkennen! ;-)

Gruß an Alle! Pelle


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2010)

gestern hab ich mal ne radikale auszeit genommen und jeden und alles ignoriert. 

das mit dem alten spot ist aber auch nur logisch, kommen die von der stadt doch auch nicht so recht in die pötte. 
ich hatte die tage ja nochmal angefunkt wegen der erde und wer den bau der startrampe übernimmt - und bis heute noch keine antwort... 

egal, dann gibts halt doch wieder das gute alte rein raus spiel mit den devotschkas...  

so, ich mach mich jetzt auf zum tweet und dann ab zu thomas.


----------



## stinky stinker (14. Juli 2010)

gibts schon n termin für die street session ?


----------



## der stimp (14. Juli 2010)

streetsession nicht, aber es wird bald wieder einen #LAKEJUMP# geben. 
da musst du mal tweety anmorsen wie weit der schon mit der planung ist. 
wird aber sicher wieder ein spassiger tag. 

alternativ haben die jungs aus bad bevensen im rahmen der "hannover-bremen connection" in arbeit


----------



## silence-Floppi (15. Juli 2010)

smoke a piece of sensemilia......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (15. Juli 2010)

burn da chichiman.... 

*them girls them girls*


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2010)

moin ihrs


----------



## bastis (16. Juli 2010)

mahlzeit zusammen ich wollte nur mal hallo sagen und ganz schæne grðsse aus island hier lassen


----------



## der stimp (16. Juli 2010)

hey  
na alter, wie geht dir? alles flott im biwak?


----------



## silence-Floppi (18. Juli 2010)

zig and zag......raggamuffin^^

zitat des tages....: er muss groß sein, durchtrainiert und nen hakenkreuz auf der brust........(ja nee is kla, komische menschen gibs hier.....)


----------



## der stimp (18. Juli 2010)

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU5bnHaLOOI[/nomedia]


----------



## bastis (18. Juli 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> hey
> na alter, wie geht dir? alles flott im biwak?



jo jo, island ist schon ne geile hausnummer, schade das man sein bike nicht mithat.. aber wir kommen hier viel rum und kænnen sehr sehr viel sehen! es ist sau anstrengend hier zu buckeln und es ist alles sooo teuer aba es macht unheimlich viel spass und heute sind es auch nur noch 38 tage  und bei euch im warmen deutschland??? ich hoffe euch geht es auch allen gut und wir gehen ende august wieder flott biken


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2010)

hehe alte Säge. Freut mich das es dir da gefällt. Halte durch, bald bist wieder da und dann gehts wieder los, die letzten Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr im Wald einfangen. Ich mach die Bilder


----------



## gtjustin (21. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2010)

Mein Gott, ich dacht das niemand mehr lebt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtjustin (22. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## gtjustin (22. Juli 2010)

doch ich lebe und hab vor es auch länger zu tun


----------



## gtjustin (24. Juli 2010)

moin


----------



## der stimp (24. Juli 2010)

pass auf, sonst verirrt sich der coll auch noch hier her


----------



## silence-Floppi (24. Juli 2010)

ihh wer is coll? das hört sich ja abartig nervig an.....coll.......^^
nun ja....neue lager sind im piraten drinn nu noch dämpfer und antrieb besorgt und scho kann das panzer fahren beginnen!!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Juli 2010)

Zum Dritten mal findet in Hannover am Ricklinger Teich ein Lake jump statt.
Nach den vielen nachfragen, wird am 15.08.10 Am Ricklinger Dreiecksteich da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist es mit coolen Sprüngen HOCH hinaus und NASS zu gehen!

Wenn das Wetter am 15.08.10 schlecht ist ( Regen und Kalt ) dann wird es auf den 22.08.10 verlegt.

Solltet Ihr Interesse am springen haben dann kommt mit euren Rad. Aber BITTE das Rad vorher Enteölen!

Rampen sind vorhanden


Alle Sprünge sind auf eigener Gefahr! Keine Haftung!

Hier die Karte, unten Rechts am Dreiecksteich ist es!


----------



## gtjustin (30. Juli 2010)

jap


----------



## silence-Floppi (1. August 2010)

justin warum bist du noch online? musst du nich ins bett?

so wollt nochmal öffentlich nachfragen was mit der stadt is, wie weit sind die verhandlungen....?
bald is ne bmx jam in buchholz, vieleicht sollten wir sowas auch machen um aufmrksamkeit für uns zu bekommen.
weitere ideen und anregungen sind erwünscht....lasst uns an einem strang ziehen.....GEMEINSAM!


----------



## der stimp (1. August 2010)

moin, 
der vorletzte stand war ja das die stadt ein wenig gedrängt hat damit wir noch in den sommerferien mit bauen in buchholz (jugendsportzentrum) anfangen können. 

dem wunsch wurde entsprochen und es wurde angegeben wieviel bodengrund benötigt wird. 
danach kam keine weitere reaktion. 

vielleicht macht die stadt ja auch sommerferien 
ja ja, so werden also unsere steuergelder verschwändet... 

so, nochmal eine andere sache. 
seitens der stadt wurde auch gefordert das die biker für buchholz ihre feste zusage geben, dort zu bauen. 
ich hab das hier angesprochen und euch gebeten, sich bei mir zu melden wer alles fest und sicher mit hilft. 
bis her ist nicht eine einzige feste zusage zur hilfe von euch gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. August 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> der vorletzte stand war ja das die stadt ein wenig gedrängt hat damit wir noch in den sommerferien mit bauen in buchholz (jugendsportzentrum) anfangen können.
> 
> dem wunsch wurde entsprochen und es wurde angegeben wieviel bodengrund benötigt wird.
> ...



Dann machen wir bei mir wieder das


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. August 2010)

wie gesagt, ich bin, sobald ich frei hab dabei. muss halt immer wegen arbeit schauen.

für alle anderen die weniger oder am wenigsten verpflichtungen haben finde ich es traurig das die sich nich melden.....ich stehe hinter jedem in der härde aber ein bisschen muss sich jeder von uns bewegen!


----------



## der stimp (2. August 2010)

felix, hast du heute frei?


----------



## HausWandPisser (2. August 2010)

*Ich wäre ja auch mit am Start,keine frage,aber wenn von der Stadt Hannover nur Bla Bla rüberkommt und die nicht in die Puschen kommen,uns aber *drängen* wir sollen so schnell wie möglich anfangen,sehe ich das ganze Projekt schon am Ende bevor es begonnen hat.
Außerdem,der Sommer is auch bald wieder rum und dann noch das im Nord-Osten bauen? Bevor wir da richtig los legen können steht der erste Weihnachtsbaum wieder im Wohnzimmer.
Dazu noch diese sache mit der *Probestrecke* und diesem ganzen Mumpiz...ich bau doch keine Probestrecke damit die von der Stadt dann sagen "Ach nööö,das zu Hoch,das zu Weit..*Sülz* *Grunz*  
Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl,das die uns eh nur auf die lange Bank schieben und es so oder so zu keiner Einigung kommen wird - in diesem Jahr.
*


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2010)

Net meckern, klotzen. Eile wurde doch aufgebaut obwohl jeder Tag, wo das Ding stand, der Letzte hätte sein können. Nicht immer maulen und sagen es geht nich, lieber machen. Was erwartest du von der Stadt, ne Strecke wo man sich austoben kann, klar und wer zahlt die KH Rechnungen wenn sich wer lang macht? Absicherung so weit es möglich ist, ist doch das A und O, würde ich als Wald und Grundstückbesitzer net anders machen.

Was mich mal interessiert ist, wie man auf diese Gelände am Arsch der Welt gekommen ist und wie gross das ist?


----------



## HausWandPisser (2. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Net meckern, klotzen. Eile wurde doch aufgebaut obwohl jeder Tag, wo das Ding stand, der Letzte hätte sein können. Nicht immer maulen und sagen es geht nich, lieber machen. Was erwartest du von der Stadt, ne Strecke wo man sich austoben kann, klar und wer zahlt die KH Rechnungen wenn sich wer lang macht? Absicherung so weit es möglich ist, ist doch das A und O, würde ich als Wald und Grundstückbesitzer net anders machen.
> 
> Was mich mal interessiert ist, wie man auf diese Gelände am Arsch der Welt gekommen ist und wie gross das ist?



Das Gelände,wo wir bauen sollen,dürfen oder wie auch immer,hat eine fläche von ca. 25m * 30m und *davon* kannste dann gleich mal wieder über die hälfte abziehen weil das noch als Rugby und Volleyballplatz genutzt wird,mal ganz abgesehen von den Klettersportlers die da dann auch noch in den Bäumen rumhängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2010)

25x30m - is ja Lächerlich. Is die Mühe nicht wert.


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. August 2010)

ns dann bin ich mal auf eure alternativ pläne gespannt....wo es was wert wäre zu bauen.
wir können froh sein das die strecke erst mal auf offene ohren getroffen ist...scheiß was drauf ob die klein is oder nich, wir müssen nur am ball bleiben! und zwar alle!
oder ihr geht golfen....soll ja auch spaß machen.

nein ich hatte nich frei mario.....hatte nur lappi mit auf arbeit, ich komm aber morgen mal rum!


----------



## HausWandPisser (2. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> 25x30m - is ja Lächerlich. Is die Mühe nicht wert.



Mein Reden..aber auch Felix hat Recht. Wenn wir nicht am Ball bleiben,wird das nie was und das ende vom Lied wird sein,das wir weiterhin an Orten Bauen werden,wo wir es eigendlich nicht dürfen


----------



## silence-Floppi (2. August 2010)

danke froop....
they teach mi to say yes and me still say no,
they tell mit to go, 
so mi affi move slow against dem!

stehen bleiben können wir eh nich also bremse auf und kette rechts!
spaten schwingend vorm rathaus und sagen es geht los^^


----------



## der stimp (2. August 2010)

klar sind die paar meter gelände vom jugendsportzentrum ne lachnummer, aber was soll man machen? 
dankend ablehnen?!? 
ich denke nicht dass das der richtige weg wäre. 
zum glück sind wir hier in hannover zumindest schon mal soweit das es einen runden tisch gibt und der rest ist halt noch ne menge pionierarbeit die es zu leisten und meistern gilt...


----------



## [email protected] (2. August 2010)

hehe, ... trotz der Gewissheit, dass diese Fläche viel zu klein ist wollt ihr dort bauen? Macht man, so haben die Zuständigen Behörden euch ruhig gestellt, jeder hat was er wollte und man widmet sich wieder dem Alltagsgeschäften. Ne ne, das Golfen überlass ich anderen ... und wenn etwas zu klein ist, um zu Fahren dann ist das so, was soll man sich darüber freuen? Felix, dreh mal in Gedanken ne Runde über die Eile und sag mir was du als Street/Dirter mit 750m² Fläche machen willst? Bin ich mal gespannt ... 

Dankend ablehnen wäre falsch jedoch sollte hier die Pionierarbeit beginnen und ein Konzept vorgelegt werden, aus welchem deutlich wird, was ihr wollt und was für Platz dafür benötigt wird. Mir scheint es fast so, als wäre man hier schon mit den 3 Metern zufrieden doch das kann es nicht sein.


----------



## tweetygogo (3. August 2010)

Wir haben doch L !! und mit dem Rad sind es von uns 30-45 min Fahrzeit ! und man bleibt fit!!


----------



## silence-Floppi (3. August 2010)

das ding is doch das es erst mal als versuchs strecke genommen wird...vieleicht wollen sie uns damit ruhig stellen, aber was ist wenn sie es doch eher so meinen das sie schauen wollen wie ernst wir es meinen, denn das mit buchholz war schonmal geplant....und wurde nie begonnen....vielicht hat die stadt auch erst mal die schnauze voll von leuten die immer verlangen aber nie geben.....und da hätte ich auch kein bock drauf..

micha du hast recht, mi mehr fläche kan man mehr anfangen....deswegen war/bin ich noch immer skeptisch was die leine insel angeht die uns pelle zeigte....aber hey wenigstens hat er ne idee und das haben andere ja nich!


----------



## der stimp (3. August 2010)

sich mit den paar metern zufrieden zu geben war nie bestandteil der gespräche mit der stadt. auf beiden seiten nicht, und vorschläge kommen und gehen auch derzeit in beide richtungen.
aber besser so als die stadt komplett gegen sich zu haben und nie zu einer einigung zu gelnagen. 
mal schauen was nächste woche so los ist, wenn die alle wieder arbeiten...


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2010)

Ideen gibt es viele, ob sie was taugen wird sich erst bei näherer Betrachtung zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (3. August 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir haben doch L !! und mit dem Rad sind es von uns 30-45 min Fahrzeit ! und man bleibt fit!!



Es geht hier wohl um einiges mehr,das in L is ne andere Baustelle. Und jeden tag da hin is mir persönlich A) zuweit und B) auf dauer auch zu teuer,immer mit der bahn da hin juckeln...is ja nicht jeder so nen hardcore-strecken-fetischist wie du.


----------



## HausWandPisser (4. August 2010)

Moinsen auch!!


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2010)

moin


----------



## silence-Floppi (4. August 2010)

mahlzeit^^


----------



## der stimp (4. August 2010)

moin  
ich muss mal schauen, vielleicht komm ich dich nach deiner pause besuchen. 
die code für vorne und code 5 für hinten sind da und die dreck hüpfer in weiss (macht aber sonderbare pffft geräusche beim einfedern).


----------



## silence-Floppi (5. August 2010)

moin...
jetz ne tüte in frischer berliner luft und dann ab zum bw-klamotten laden und ne m65 hose holen^^ und dann in den zug und ab nach hannover^^


----------



## der stimp (5. August 2010)

moin, 
ich hoffe du hast deiner ma auch von mir gratuliert?!?


----------



## HausWandPisser (8. August 2010)

*So Partypeople...ich hatte mir die letzten Tage mal mit Mario gedanken darüber gemacht,wie es mit uns als Biker in Hannvoer weitergehen kann/soll/wird und sind zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das eine gründung eines Vereins die wohl sinnvollste Lösung wäre um mit der Stadt Hannover wieder näher zusammen zu kommen.
Zwar war ich ein Gegner wenn es darum ging,doch auch ich habe eingesehn das es nur mit halbilegalen Biken nicht besonders weit hergeholt ist. Zur Zeit sind es mit mir 6 Leute die bei der Sache sofort mitmachen würden. Wenn es hier dann noch mehr Interesse gibt von Euch,dann meldet Euch bei Mario oder bei mir. 
Bevor wir überhaupt in die Vereinssache einsteigen,müssen wir uns schon im Vorfeld mal alle zusammen setzen und über die Sache Reden,Vorschläge machen,ect.
*


----------



## tweetygogo (8. August 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> *So Partypeople...ich hatte mir die letzten Tage mal mit Mario gedanken darüber gemacht,wie es mit uns als Biker in Hannvoer weitergehen kann/soll/wird und sind zu der Erkenntniss gekommen das eine gründung eines Vereins die wohl sinnvollste Lösung wäre um mit der Stadt Hannover wieder näher zusammen zu kommen.
> Zwar war ich ein Gegner wenn es darum ging,doch auch ich habe eingesehn das es nur mit halbilegalen Biken nicht besonders weit hergeholt ist. Zur Zeit sind es mit mir 6 Leute die bei der Sache sofort mitmachen würden. Wenn es hier dann noch mehr Interesse gibt von Euch,dann meldet Euch bei Mario oder bei mir.
> Bevor wir überhaupt in die Vereinssache einsteigen,müssen wir uns schon im Vorfeld mal alle zusammen setzen und über die Sache Reden,Vorschläge machen,ect.
> *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silence-Floppi (9. August 2010)

und dann.....?
überlegen wir mal kurz WER alles mitliest...ok,so jetz ne nummer schwieriger.....WER schreibt noch? (hat also interesse?).....mhm...und jetz königsdisziplin! WER hängt sich darein bzw. WER kommt mit zur stadt?

also ich denke über den verein immer noch skeptisch, auch wenn ich die vorzüge begriffen hab, aber das ding is wir brauchen eine szene die sich für ihren sport einsetzt und nich nur alles auf sich einprasseln lässt und dann sich null bewegt!!


----------



## HausWandPisser (9. August 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> und dann.....?
> überlegen wir mal kurz WER alles mitliest...ok,so jetz ne nummer schwieriger.....WER schreibt noch? (hat also interesse?).....mhm...und jetz königsdisziplin! WER hängt sich darein bzw. WER kommt mit zur stadt?
> 
> also ich denke über den verein immer noch skeptisch, auch wenn ich die vorzüge begriffen hab, aber das ding is wir brauchen eine szene die sich für ihren sport einsetzt und nich nur alles auf sich einprasseln lässt und dann sich null bewegt!!



So gesehen wird es natürlich nicht grade leicht werden,aber nur den kopp in sand stecken und dem rest der welt den arsch entgegen halten bringt meiner meinung nach auch nix. Und die idee mit der gründung eines E.V wäre ja bis *jetzt* nur eine weitere idee,mal einen schritt nach vorne zu machen und nicht immer nur einen zurück,wie es leider gottes in letzter zeit immer öfter der fall war. Wenn die sache hand und fuss haben soll,müssen natürlich ALLE die feuer und flamme sind auch mitziehen,halbherziges bla bla bringt da überhaupt nix.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2010)




----------



## silence-Floppi (9. August 2010)

so gesehen ist es nahezu unmöglich...also schmeißen wir uns auf den boden und rollen uns umher und warten auf den nächsten bus!


----------



## der stimp (9. August 2010)

jo, so wirds gemacht...


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> so gesehen ist es nahezu unmöglich...also schmeißen wir uns auf den boden und rollen uns umher und warten auf den nächsten bus!


 
Mich übermannte mein Hang zu Zynismus da Sarkasmus hier grad net reichte ... Die Idee mit dem Verein kommt mir irgendwie sehr, sehr bekannt vor deshalb  ... ihr macht das schon, ich geh ne Runde um den Maschsee radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (9. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mich übermannte mein Hang zu Zynismus da Sarkasmus hier grad net reichte ... Die Idee mit dem Verein kommt mir irgendwie sehr, sehr bekannt vor deshalb  ... ihr macht das schon, ich geh ne Runde um den Maschsee radeln.




Wenn du nen besseren vorschlag am start hast,um mit der stadt hannover  ins geschäft zu kommen als wild *ilegal* im wald zu *fahren* und zu *bauen*,dann lass mal hören..öh,lesen


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. August 2010)

naja, nich nur micha sei gefragt, auch die anderen die hier lesen...wenn sie es lesen oder lesen wollen......


----------



## HausWandPisser (9. August 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> naja, nich nur micha sei gefragt, auch die anderen die hier lesen...wenn sie es lesen oder lesen wollen......



Klar auch die anderen...wir werden ja sehen wo wir in 1-2 wochen sind


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. August 2010)

da werden wir genau da sein wo wir jetz auch sind....
froop du machst dir gedanken die unnötig sin, am ende verlierst du nur die nerven und regst dich über son scheiß auf....die gedanken sind ja berechtigt nur scheitert das ganze hier an der härde als solches!

wir sollten lieber ne ig aufmachen....das is einfacher und zieht nich den ganzen scheiß nachsich!


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> ... dann lass mal hören..öh,lesen


 
Versetzten wir uns mal in das Jahr 2009 zurück, so gegen Juli/August (kann auch später gewesen sein)

Da kam dem Micha doch ne tolle Idee. Also rief er seinen Biker Kollegen Pelle an und man traf sich zu
einem Brainstorming. Micha rief, blöd/clever wie er war an diesem Tag sicherlich an die 15 Leute an,
die sich selbst zur Härde zählten und fragte, ob denn Interesse an der Gründung eines Vereins bestehe.
Nachdem einige Dinge erklärt waren sagten ALLE zu.

Klar, man war ja Feuer und Flamme, dass sich wer bewegte und auch die Argumente waren überzeugend
also fingen wir an, dort etwas nachzudenken. Herraus kam eine Vorlage für ein Konzept zur Gründung eines
eingetragenen Vereines mit Anspruch auf Fördermittel.

Auch wurde diese Idee "Ansatzweise" mal unten bei Thomas ausgiebig erläutert, da Mario erst wissen wollte
warum, wieso und weshalb, da er sonst nicht so der Freund von Vereinen/Zwängen usw. sei. Ergo, erklärte
ich ihm die Situation, die Idee sowie die Umsetzung etwas näher und man war angetan.

Leider verlief sich das Ganze auf Grund interner Härden-Kämpfe,
so dass ich diese für mich alleine weiter verfolgte und weiter ausgearbeitet habe.

Ja, das Konzept liegt immer noch hier. Allerdings wurde es eben etwas ausgearbeitet und perfektioniert,
da ich dort mal echt Energie rein gesteckt habe, in die Idee und die Härde, Zusammenführung, Sinn/Unsinn
von Ideen, Finanzierung, Gelände, Anforderungen an Kinder/Jugendschutz usw.

*Komm DU mir also nie wieder mit irgendwelchen Sprüchen* 



silence-Floppi schrieb:


> wir sollten lieber ne ig aufmachen....das is einfacher und zieht nich den ganzen scheiß nachsich!


 
Welchen Shice bitte?


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2010)

So noch mal an alle ! Sonntag ist Lake Jump Tag!!!! Weitersagen bitte!


----------



## Deleted 92194 (10. August 2010)

Moin,

finde ich eine gute Idee.
Könntest Du mir mal bitte per PN nähere Infos schicken ?
Danke.

Gruß
Mega


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2010)

He wir Grillen auch! Ihr müsst nur was zu Essen mitbringen wenn ihr was Essen möchtet!! und Teller und so!


----------



## HausWandPisser (10. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3QQ7weVO6w&feature=related"]YouTube- âªextrem freerideâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## tweetygogo (10. August 2010)

So noch mal an alle ! Sonntag ist Lake Jump Tag!!!! Weitersagen bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (10. August 2010)

was nettes zum anschauen...
www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/28418-fake-check-bmx-stunt-1.1914998/


----------



## silence-Floppi (10. August 2010)

Welchen Shice bitte?[/QUOTE]

naja ganz einfach, ein verein verlangt vereins gebühr, treffen und so weiter...
ne interessensgemeinschaft dagegen ist wesentlich einfacher gestrickt.....wenn man sie auch noch so aufzieht das sie ohne "führer" auskommt is doch alles wunderbar    quasi als cooperative....alle haben das gleiche stimmrecht!

so meinte ich das....ein verein zieht viel bürokratie mit sich.....mit einer ig könnte man das thema mit mehr ruhe angehen!!


----------



## HausWandPisser (11. August 2010)

Morgen auch..is das nicht nen wunderbarer morgen? ^^


----------



## [email protected] (11. August 2010)

silence-Floppi schrieb:


> naja ganz einfach, ein verein verlangt vereins gebühr, treffen und so weiter...
> ne interessensgemeinschaft dagegen ist wesentlich einfacher gestrickt.....wenn man sie auch noch so aufzieht das sie ohne "führer" auskommt is doch alles wunderbar quasi als cooperative....alle haben das gleiche stimmrecht!
> 
> so meinte ich das....ein verein zieht viel bürokratie mit sich.....mit einer ig könnte man das thema mit mehr ruhe angehen!!


 
Gebe ich dir Recht. Bedenke jedoch bei einer IG. Haben 15 Personen das gleiche Recht und 8 sind im Urlaub, Krank, Arbeit usw. und es steht eine wichtige Entscheidung an, was dann - wenn diese kurzfristig getroffen werden muss. Auch die rechtliche Haftung ist zwar auf alle verteilt aber ist das Sinn und Zweck?

Wenn Angst vor Führung und Zwang besteht (laut deiner Aussage Treffen, Gebühren uvm.) wie möchtest du dann ein Gelände inkl. Versicherung und guten Fahrmöglichkeiten realisiert bekommen?

Für dieses Vorhaben - und damit meine ich nicht nur ne Runde rollen sondern auch für die nächsten 10 Jahre herranwachsenden Kids eine Anlaufstelle bieten - genau dafür benötigst du eine juristische Person, um eben schon im rechtlichen Bereich reagieren und agieren zu können.

Die Gründung einer IG ist aus derzeitiger Sicht sicherlich der simplere und einfachere Weg jedoch sollte man dabei genau abwegen.

In diesem Sinne,

geh rollen


----------



## der stimp (11. August 2010)

moin, 
das wetter ist heute mal wieder überinteressant


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2010)

^^ aufpassen!

So, such folgendes ... 

Rahmen

- Bergamont Big Air
- Kona ab 2005
- Zonenschein Archimedes
- Specialized Big Hit ab 2009
- Poison Curare

jeweils in Grösse M

Preisvorstellungen bitte per PM


----------



## freerider03 (13. August 2010)

moin =)


----------



## Kalaschnikov (13. August 2010)

lake jump geil!!! diesmal will ich dabei sein.
 zum glücklichen springer, fehlt mir jedoch noch ein steuersatz sowie die genauen angaben welcher kiesteich ist es und ab wieviel uhr geht denn die veranstaltung los?
mfg


----------



## tweetygogo (13. August 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> lake jump geil!!! diesmal will ich dabei sein.
> zum glücklichen springer, fehlt mir jedoch noch ein steuersatz sowie die genauen angaben welcher kiesteich ist es und ab wieviel uhr geht denn die veranstaltung los?
> mfg



Da wo die kleine Blaue Brücke ist, wo es zum Maschsee geht!
Ab 12uhr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (14. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Lewyq__XU&feature=related"]YouTube- Marco Baumann - LAST Team - Dirt Street Park MÃ¼hlhausen[/nomedia]


----------



## tweetygogo (15. August 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG:
HEUTE BEI DEM WETTER IST KEIN LAKE JUMP !!!!

Wir versuchen es nächsten Sonntag!!!

Weitersagen!!!


----------



## freerider03 (15. August 2010)

schade das lake jump aus fellt


----------



## tweetygogo (20. August 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG:

Wer Sonntag alles Beim Lake Jump mit dabei ist bitte eine PM zu mir schreiben!

Unter 10 Leuten mache ich das Sonntag nicht!​


----------



## freerider03 (21. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## bastis (21. August 2010)

moin moin, liebe grüsse aus island.. es sind noch ein paar tage dann bin ich wieder zurück, und hoffe mein bike läuft noch rund  waqs gbt es sonst so neues aus der eile etc..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (21. August 2010)

Na, lebst auch noch. Hatte die Tage bei deiner Sister angeklingelt. Dacht du bist schon wieder im Lande. Was abgeht? ..., wirst noch merken. Der Grossteil hüppt in Lüdersen rum. Rollen geht wieder, denke mal in 1 Monat bin ich wieder fit soweit das ich lockere Trailrunden angehen kann. Also, man liest sich.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (21. August 2010)

tweety ich bin morgen dabei zwar nicht gleich egen 12 aber gegen eins ca. basti kommt jedoch nur unter umständen.  geuß und freu mich auf morgen


----------



## freerider03 (22. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## freerider03 (22. August 2010)

nabend


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. August 2010)

nabend leut
gibts schon berichte über den ganzen verlauf des lake jump tags?


----------



## freerider03 (22. August 2010)




----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. August 2010)

freerider03 schrieb:


>



warst nicht dabei? hmn wer bist du denn eigentlich, ohne pics hab ich kein plan.


----------



## freerider03 (22. August 2010)

ich war da pics muss ich noch machen wer bist du =???


----------



## freerider03 (23. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## bastis (23. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na, lebst auch noch. Hatte die Tage bei deiner Sister angeklingelt. Dacht du bist schon wieder im Lande. Was abgeht? ..., wirst noch merken. Der Grossteil hüppt in Lüdersen rum. Rollen geht wieder, denke mal in 1 Monat bin ich wieder fit soweit das ich lockere Trailrunden angehen kann. Also, man liest sich.



ja wie geil ist das den.. wie ist den das wetter bei euch.. denke werde die nächste woche noch starten.. bin donnerstag wieder in hannover und dann erstmal freunbdinn und freitag hole ich mein bike und werde wenn schönes wetter ist gleich erstmal ne kleiner deister runde drehen.. ja einen monat.. schön das freut mich und sonst alles klar??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (24. August 2010)

Jop allet frisch. Dann sehen wir uns nächste Woche  ... guten Rückflug.


----------



## freerider03 (24. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## freerider03 (24. August 2010)

nabend


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2010)

Sieht mir aus wie eine Mischung aus Rocky Mountain RMX/RM7-9 und Zonenschein. Wie verhält es sich mit den ANtriebskräften, werden die eliminiert oder ist der selbe Hebel zu erwarten wie an nem RM?


----------



## der stimp (25. August 2010)

sieht mir aus wie ein pirate team rahmen der bei nicolai geschweisst wurd...


----------



## freerider03 (25. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## silence-Floppi (26. August 2010)

wenn die kettenblatt größr richtig gewählt wird und derdrehpunkt passt dann eliminiert der kettenzug die antriebseinflüsse.......dies ist aber nicht gewünscht....ein eingelenker ist nun mal ein eingelenker.....man kann nen platform dämpfer fahren aber auch das würde ja nich wirklich sinn machen.....soll js federn....und wer nen platform dömpfer braucht hat eh keine power in den haxen^^

achja...handy is an......


----------



## HausWandPisser (26. August 2010)

Tag auch mal wieder...


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

moin, wo warst denn gestern? wir haben alle auf dich gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HausWandPisser (26. August 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin, wo warst denn gestern? wir haben alle auf dich gewartet.



sorry,ging von der zeit her nicht mehr,tausend dinge zu erledigen im mom wegen neuer wohnung und so


----------



## tweetygogo (26. August 2010)

Keiner war bei tom, nur ich und Frau


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

oha, lahme ausbeute... 
ich frag mich wann olli sein bike endlich fertig macht/hat. teile sind ja fast alle da.


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

oha, lahme ausbeute... 
ich frag mich wann olli sein bike endlich fertig macht/hat. teile sind ja fast alle da.


----------



## bastis (26. August 2010)

so mahlzeit, liebe grüsse heute mal aus deutschland, heute glücklich wieder in der heimat angekommen aus 23 grad warmen traumhaftem island


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

moin zurück in heimischen gefilden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. August 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin zurück in heimischen gefilden



danke danke alles schön bei dir?


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

joa, hier ist alles knusprig


----------



## bastis (26. August 2010)

das ist schön am weekend spätestens montag hole ich mein bike jeaaaaaaa


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

und dann gehts wohl erstmal in den deister ne runde heizen wa?!  
hab mein cowan ds verkauft und mir davon nen stinker primo geholt. kuhle bude das..


----------



## bastis (26. August 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

ich würd den hobel gerne mal ganz sehen ....P


----------



## der stimp (26. August 2010)

ist schon ganz nett die bude. hat aber sicher noch ein wenig umbaupotenzial. 
was noch nicht mit auf dem bild ist sind: 
code hr und code5 vr bremse, anderer sattel und griffe


----------



## bastis (26. August 2010)

rocken wir den deister? richtig fette bude! kommst du mit hoch?


----------



## HausWandPisser (26. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> so mahlzeit, liebe grüsse heute mal aus deutschland, heute glücklich wieder in der heimat angekommen aus 23 grad warmen traumhaftem island



Willkommen zu Hause


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2010)

Achtung abzocke bitte Vorsicht!

Wenn einer von euch so eine Email bekommt nicht drauf antworten ( oder es machen )

Hallo,


Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort und gut zu wissen, das Element ist in gutem Zustand .. Ich bin mit dem Preis okay.

Bezüglich der Bezahlung muss Ich mag senden wir Ihnen ein Scheck, die sowohl Geld als auch den Transport und für mich diese die folgenden Angaben werden von Ihnen verlangt werden .. abdecken


Name .......


Adresse ........


City ..........


Staatliche ................


Land ...............


PLZ ...................


Phone Number ......................................

Preis .................

Ich erwarte diese Details, so dass die Zahlung an Sie gesendet werden können, und sobald Sie die Zahlung auf Ihrem Konto zu bestätigen, eine Absender kommen und holen Sie Ihren Platz, so dass Sie sich keine Sorgen um shippment okay Sorgen. ...


Noch einmal danken Ihnen für Ihr Interesse an einem Verkauf zu mir .... ich erwarte Ihre E-Mail ...


Bezug.



N: B. ...... Es wäre schön, wenn Sie auch schreiben kann mir in Englisch okay?


----------



## bastis (27. August 2010)

HausWandPisser schrieb:


> Willkommen zu Hause



jojo danke dir, gehts gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider03 (27. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## HausWandPisser (27. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> jojo danke dir, gehts gut?



Joop,alles bestens Nur das wetter is echt mal vorn popo


----------



## freerider03 (27. August 2010)

jop
#
nabend


----------



## tweetygogo (27. August 2010)

So wer bei dem Wetter Bock hat zu Biken dann mal Augen auf.

Morgen Kommen die Bremer, und wir fahren dann alle in die Yard.
Das heißt wir Treffen uns um 11 uhr bei Mario!! wer mit-kommen-möchte
Soll kommen!!!


----------



## freerider03 (27. August 2010)

jop


----------



## der stimp (27. August 2010)

moin, 
sind die bad bevensener die ich gegen 10.40 am bahnhof abholen werd. 
dann kaffe trinken bei mir, da die yard eh erst um 13h auf macht. 
wer will kann ab 12 bei mir vorbei kommen, dann fahren wir später alle zusammen.


----------



## freerider03 (28. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## bastis (28. August 2010)

*MICHA,hast du die nummer von stefan? mein bike liegt da und ich kann ihn nicht erreichen!!!!!*


----------



## HausWandPisser (28. August 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> moin,
> sind die bad bevensener die ich gegen 10.40 am bahnhof abholen werd.
> dann kaffe trinken bei mir, da die yard eh erst um 13h auf macht.
> wer will kann ab 12 bei mir vorbei kommen, dann fahren wir später alle zusammen.



 ich kann nicht mitkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> *MICHA,hast du die nummer von stefan? mein bike liegt da und ich kann ihn nicht erreichen!!!!!*


 
Man schlägst du laut auf  ... nein, habe die Nr. nicht.


----------



## bastis (28. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Man schlägst du laut auf  ... nein, habe die Nr. nicht.





habe schon, fahre montag früh hin, sein bike hat einen fahrehler so wurde mir berichtet also trinken wir bier und schrauben ...


----------



## freerider03 (28. August 2010)

nabend 

@ YARD war richtig geil heute


----------



## freerider03 (28. August 2010)

nabend 

@ YARD war richtig geil heute


----------



## freerider03 (28. August 2010)

sry das es doppelt ist


----------



## RidingWebster (29. August 2010)

jo war entspannt gestern.

ist heute wieder wer in der halle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider03 (29. August 2010)

nabend


----------



## bastis (30. August 2010)

guten morgen zusammen, heute gehts in den deister! juhuuuuuuuuu erstemal nach 10 wochen


----------



## tweetygogo (30. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen, heute gehts in den deister! juhuuuuuuuuu erstemal nach 10 wochen



Kommste dann noch mal rum wegen den Sachen!?


----------



## bastis (30. August 2010)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kommste dann noch mal rum wegen den Sachen!?



jo morgen oder übermorgen, habe das teil mitgebracht!


----------



## tweetygogo (30. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> jo morgen oder übermorgen, habe das teil mitgebracht!



ok!!


----------



## bastis (31. August 2010)

wer kommt in die city???

Ich suche ein Zimmer in Hannover Stadt nah, zur miete! am besten schon gestern  wer was hat oder weiss oder was auch immer bitte mal bescheid geben! 

danke!


----------



## tweetygogo (31. August 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> wer kommt in die city???
> 
> Ich suche ein Zimmer in Hannover Stadt nah, zur miete! am besten schon gestern  wer was hat oder weiss oder was auch immer bitte mal bescheid geben!
> 
> danke!



Schau mal hier rein!   http://www.immobilienscout24.de/por...ntrol.max=&event:doSubmit=Ergebnisse+anzeigen


----------



## freerider03 (31. August 2010)

moinsen


----------



## freerider03 (5. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## bastis (5. September 2010)

moin moin-.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2010)

Moin.

Hab ne 12mm Steckachse, nen LRS für 10mm Steckachse, wie verbinde ich beides. Schwingen-Aufnahme ist auch 12mm - was also tun?


----------



## bastis (6. September 2010)

guggen ob du die nabe umrüsten kannst, google mal veltec naben gehen doch das weist du.. ansonsten hilft nur umspeichen hatte doch das selbe problem..! später treffen habe um zehn nen termin in ricklingen..!


----------



## freerider03 (8. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## Deleted 130915 (9. September 2010)

moinsen


----------



## HangLoose (9. September 2010)

Moinsen Jungs!

Wollte mal Meldung machen, dass ich noch am Leben bin. Der neue Job, die neue Frau lassen mich derzeit einfach nicht zur Ruhe kommen!  Aber das ist auch gut so!

Ride hard and free!

Gruß der Pelle


----------



## der stimp (9. September 2010)

moin moin


----------



## silence-Floppi (9. September 2010)

moin.....
hatte grad ne monster t in der hand...direkt aus japan...bald bei mir.....hoff ich zumindest^^


----------



## der stimp (9. September 2010)

vielleicht komm ich gleich mal bei dir rum. 


achja, steven meldet grad das die eile vom boden her wieder neu angepasst wurde. stadt soll ganze arbeit geleistet haben...


----------



## freerider03 (9. September 2010)

moinsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> moinsen


 
äbenso


----------



## bastis (10. September 2010)

Mahlzeit,

wie siehts aus soweit? 

melde mich morgen bei dir micha, plan wäre irgendwie morgen nach hause duschen und kurz in die stäv muss noch was besprechen! dann wollte ich mit den bike wenn schönes wetter ist nach media markt fahren wegen der waschmaschine, wenn du lust hast können wir uns am bhf treffen und zusammen fahren .. danach bischen chillen dann guggen was so geht und abends hatte ich vor mich irgendwie gemütlich zu betrinken ..


----------



## freerider03 (14. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## bastis (15. September 2010)

@ [email protected] ..

na wie ist es gelaufen war erst halb acht in hannover


----------



## bastis (15. September 2010)

@


----------



## HangLoose (16. September 2010)

Suche eine 888 ata zum absenken. Wenn jemand etwas hört, bitte melden!

Greetz Pelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider03 (17. September 2010)

nabend


----------



## bastis (21. September 2010)

wAS ist den hier los, gar nix mehr? micha alles fit bei dir?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (22. September 2010)

huhu,

wollt ma lebenszeichen geben


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> wollt ma lebenszeichen geben



 joah, hast dich auch echt ganz schön rar gemacht in der letzten zeit....


----------



## bastis (22. September 2010)

mahlzeit.. heute neue bremsen erworben


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2010)

moin, 
kuhl, was ist es geworden? .... ein toaster


----------



## bastis (22. September 2010)

ein avid, elexier cr habe ich mir aufschwatzen lassen


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2010)

joa, die avid anker sind schon klasse. haben tolle hebel.
mag meine code´s nicht mehr missen...


----------



## bastis (22. September 2010)

ist auf jedenfall keine verkehrte investition obwohl man carbon hebel nicht unbedingt braucht .. aba ziehen tun die schon ..


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2010)

ach, ein bieesl luxus hat noch keinem geschadet und wenn sie schon mal dran sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. September 2010)

muhahhahaha.. sie sehen sooo geil aus. .. weiss mit elox rot .. woooooooooooooooar .. ich berichte sonntag oder vieleicht sehen wir uns sogar :UD wann fahrt ihr sonntag? ich würde so gern mit euch mit!


----------



## der stimp (22. September 2010)

oah wegen sonntag müssen wir erst noch mal pläne schmieden. wird aber eh eher nur ne seichte rentner-singletrail runde...


----------



## bastis (22. September 2010)

ich fahre soweiso um neun sonntag dann können wa doch zusammen fahren


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. September 2010)

moin 
​


----------



## Kalaschnikov (22. September 2010)

der stimp schrieb:


> oah wegen sonntag müssen wir erst noch mal pläne schmieden. wird aber eh eher nur ne seichte rentner-singletrail runde...



ja wo wird denn gefahren und wann wird sich getroffen? würde mich gerne anschließen, je mehr desto besser oder nicht


----------



## Deleted 130915 (23. September 2010)

sonntag l-wood oder deister?oder sogar beides?bin auf jeden dabei.
samstag auch l-wood?

@bastis was willsten nun für den pudelrahmen haben?


----------



## Smash81 (23. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> sonntag l-wood oder deister?oder sogar beides?bin auf jeden dabei.
> samstag auch l-wood?
> 
> @bastis was willsten nun für den pudelrahmen haben?


 

Ich würde das Schwarze nehmen


----------



## bastis (23. September 2010)

Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> ja wo wird denn gefahren und wann wird sich getroffen? würde mich gerne anschließen, je mehr desto besser oder nicht



ich fahre um neun.. trailrunde ballern komm doch mit uns mit


----------



## bastis (23. September 2010)

sorry doppel.. 
*@ALFI* gib mal deine handy nummer habe alles verbasselt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (23. September 2010)

sorry doppel.. 
*@ALFI* gib mal deine handy nummer habe alles verbasselt


----------



## HangLoose (24. September 2010)

Guten Tag!

Hier mal ein Link zu schicken Karten:

http://www.wanderreitkarte.de/

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Kalaschnikov (24. September 2010)

habe sonntags noch den neben erwerb,werde es also um neun nur dan schafen, wenn ich alles ne nummer früher beginne. basti ich meld mich morgen abend bei dir über tel, wenn es geht, sonst komme ich nach bzw. fahre mit stimpy mit falls er etwas später los will.es wird matschig denke ich


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2010)

bei schlechtem wetter klink ich mich aus der bikerunde aus. bin doch ein schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## bastis (24. September 2010)

es war aba klar das es regnet... also wer hat regenhosen^^


----------



## der stimp (24. September 2010)

naja, die woche über war das wetter doch mal richtig schöner spätsommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (25. September 2010)

moinsen,

uuuuuuuffffffffffffssssssssssssstttttttttttttäääääääääähhhhhhhhhhnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## der stimp (25. September 2010)

wat?!? wir sind schon alle seit kurz nach 7 uff....


----------



## bastis (25. September 2010)

was geeeeeeeeeht?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (25. September 2010)

guten morgen fahr gemeinde stimpi komm mit habe das gefühl das der regen zum größten teil vorbei zieht und wetter gut sein wird.


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

hammer tag gewesen,4 mal barbie und  5 mal farnweg trotz das es non stop geregnet hat,sehr sehr nice gewesen.ich war lange nicht mehr so dreckig,hat das spass gemacht.
p.s:alfi rockt!!!


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

ja war auf jeden ein lustig matschiger tag. und neben bei lernt man bei solchen wetter griffiger zu fahren


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

ach wenn mal alle so denken würden


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

ach und danke, nebenbei fahrt ihr wircklich gut in anbetracht der kurzen zeit die du basti und stephan fahrt das kann noch richtiges racen werden. da bin ich schon lange dran das zu schaffen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

die sind halt einfach zu faul alles wider sauber zu machen


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

bikes sind schon geputzt hat nur 5 minuten gedauert
ja man muss sich erst mal auf den nassen herbst einstellen nach den geilen sommer.beim nächsten mal wird es wieder ein stück schneller,hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

was für ne kette soll ich holen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

das sage ich mir auch, bin mir sicher das ich es auch werde, solange es keine fetten schlammlöcher geben wird aber das lässt sich in zukunft auch noch meistern. 
wie oft fahrt ihr eigentlich zusanmmen so im schnitt
 damit ich mir ausrechnen kann ob sich fahkarte lohnen würde monats meine ich.


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

also bei normalen wetter, stefan und ich min.2 mal die woche.
basti war ja paar monate nicht da. müssen gucken wie sich das wetter entwickelt,freitag und sonntag fahre ich wenn es nicht paar tage durch regnet.


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

1 2 mal die woche fahren klingt gut we werde ich wohl auch wider dabei sein wenn das wetter auch einverstanden ist


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

dass ist hammer,mehr ehrgeizige leute auf einen haufen ist gut.
welche kette soll ich mir holen?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

neunfach und am besten sram meiner meinung is sram besser bei den schaltwerken waren sie auch schon jahre vorher schlauer


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

kannst aber auch achtfach nehmen, die is bissel kürzer und günstiger. 
die hat die gleichen maße, da du vorne kein großes ritzel hast ist das soagar schlauer. vieleicht kannst du sie sogar noch kürzen damit es stramm sitz aber nicht zuviel sonst gibt es zu viel verschleiß.


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

die pc 991 ist ok?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

das sagt mir leider nichts 
müsste ich erst nachforschen welches model das ist im prinzip sind alle gut die nicht weniger als 12 euro kosten, da sie dann keine billigketten sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

um die 20 bei stadler


----------



## Ben-G (26. September 2010)

bis die tage


----------



## Kalaschnikov (26. September 2010)

kauf bei konnisradshop das is die bediehnung freundlicher  wenn du siehst das sie gut dann hol sie dir


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2010)

Kettenmassaker, yeha ihr seids drauf *freu*

Ausritt war zwar kurz aber das nächste Mal wirds wieder länger, dann fahr ich mit euch wieder mit. Aja, ich brauch dringend andere Schlappen, wer maxxis dh 2.5 60a hat und los werden möchte soll sich mal melden.


----------



## Ben-G (27. September 2010)

oh ja die brauchst du auf jeden fall.
hammer das du dich doch so schnell erholt hast,hat keiner mit gerechnet.
sehr sehr nice mann


----------



## Kalaschnikov (27. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kettenmassaker, yeha ihr seids drauf *freu*
> 
> Ausritt war zwar kurz aber das nächste Mal wirds wieder länger, dann fahr ich mit euch wieder mit. Aja, ich brauch dringend andere Schlappen, wer maxxis dh 2.5 60a hat und los werden möchte soll sich mal melden.



alles gute wegen der guten besserung und bis bald auf dem trail

die DB sind halsabschneider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (27. September 2010)

je micha ich habe keine   aba cool wenn du wieder bald am start bist .. musste leider abrechen gestern ging nix mehr sorry D


----------



## [email protected] (28. September 2010)

Jo THX für die Glückwünsche. Habe zwar noch nicht meine alte Form wieder, scheiss rum sitzen und liegen (schläft man voll ein) aber ich denke mal, dass in 1-2 Monaten die Kette geölt und der Antritt fester sitzt. Langsam anfangen und Kondition wieder aufbauen. Shice, ich werd CCler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Kalaschnikov schrieb:


> die DB sind halsabschneider


 
Was ist DB?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. September 2010)

DB = deutsche bahn die bringen ihre preise auf höhen wie es ihnen passt. 
leider ist denen halt bewusst, dass die meisten auf bahn angewiesen sind und einnahme maßnahmen fallen so gleich zu lasten der nutzer der verkehrsmittel.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (28. September 2010)

kleines


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> kleines




was is dat denn selbst gemacht oder wie kommts, erklährung bitte


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. September 2010)

leute sagt mal an für wen mißburg als anreise ziel nicht zu weit ist.
MFG 
kalaschnikov


----------



## Deleted 130915 (28. September 2010)

is für [email protected] gedacht

kleines mettbällchen hihi


----------



## Kalaschnikov (28. September 2010)

ahaa, was nettes also


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> is für [email protected] gedacht
> 
> kleines mettbällchen hihi


 
Ja is voll Shice, werde immer dicker und fetter. Brauch bald ne härtere Feder, denke da mal an ne 550er oder 600er.


----------



## bastis (29. September 2010)

puh du dickes schw... hätten wa das mal vorher gewusst das du soooooooooooo fett wirst dann hätten wa federn tauschen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130915 (29. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja is voll Shice, werde immer dicker und fetter. Brauch bald ne härtere Feder, denke da mal an ne 550er oder 600er.


 
ach quatsch...is doch alles da wo es hin gehört


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> puh du dickes schw... hätten wa das mal vorher gewusst das du soooooooooooo fett wirst dann hätten wa federn tauschen können


 
Jaja, macht mich nur feddig. Aber egal, da steh ick drüba. Dick sein heist nicht das man nicht fahrn kann, muss nur ne Monster FEDER här


----------



## bastis (29. September 2010)

muhahahahahah ja man ich sollte auch man besser nix sagen


----------



## Kalaschnikov (29. September 2010)

klines dickerchen duel 
da gibts nur eins weiniger spachteln, aber nicht zu wenig das bringt nur dann erst wider was wenn man hungert und sport betreibt.( kann dann gerade zu gefährlich schnell gehen).
 wichtig is gesund zu essen, max drei mal am tag und viel bewegen. die diet regel viele klaine mahlzeiten is quatsch da der magen ständig verdaut und nie zum verbennen kommt. 
wenn das bike schon leicht sein soll warum soll der fahrer kein sportliches gewicht haben schließlich hat der doch alles in der hand.
...ich laber nur deswegen soviel da mein perfektes gewicht drei bis vier kilo über meinem is welches ich grad habe, nach meinem bruch habe ich fünf kilo verloren, davon zuviel muskeln.
Also frohes schaffen


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> muhahahahahah ja man ich sollte auch man besser nix sagen


 
hehe, kocht die Jess zu gut?


----------



## Kalaschnikov (1. Oktober 2010)

hey wer hat lust und zeit übers we, zum fahrn in deister je mehr desto besser:
dann macht selbst das schlechteste wetter die laune nicht kapput!


----------



## Ben-G (1. Oktober 2010)

die einstellung ist ja mal vom feinsten,bin dabei


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Oktober 2010)

moin


----------



## Deleted 130915 (2. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hehe, kocht die Jess zu gut?


 
naja geht so halt masse essen für famely aber weniger gesund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> naja geht so halt masse essen für famely aber weniger gesund


 
 du weist wie Bastis sein Weibchen kocht?


----------



## Deleted 130915 (3. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> du weist wie Bastis sein Weibchen kocht?


 
ooohhhhhh sorry ich wusste nich das sie auch jess heist.
nehm alles zurück


----------



## bastis (4. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> du weist wie Bastis sein Weibchen kocht?


  ich hau mich weeg...

aslles fit bei dir?




[email protected] schrieb:


> ooohhhhhh sorry ich wusste nich das sie auch jess heist.
> nehm alles zurück



he he ist schooon ok..


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Oktober 2010)

basti wie gehst deiner rippe und wann bist du wider fit?
der grabweg hat jetzt im unteren teil lauter springfreudige sprünge 
...nicht perfekt gebaut aber linie und platz ist sehr gut 
genese schnell und komm das nächste mal wider mit ja


----------



## Kalaschnikov (4. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u61NDyCtysQ&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Worlds first superman tailwhip flip[/nomedia]

muss man gesehen haben!!!


----------



## bastis (5. Oktober 2010)

facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (5. Oktober 2010)

micha lebst du?


----------



## Ben-G (5. Oktober 2010)

die frage ist ja wohl ob ihr beide noch lebt?!


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2010)

hehe, klar lebt er noch. Aja, DER Helm ist da ...


----------



## bastis (6. Oktober 2010)

der helm? ben ich lebe noch, aba meine rippen tun noch weh und so habe ichkein bock zu fahren .. ausserdem wieder ******** arbeiten da hat man soweiso nicht mehr soviel zeit sorrry


----------



## Ben-G (6. Oktober 2010)

verstehe ich doch digger,habe halt nur frühschicht und so viel zeit jetz.
meld dich einfach mal.


----------



## bastis (7. Oktober 2010)

danke man.. guten moregn alles zusammen.. micha wie wars gestern bei derf irma dessen namen mir gerade.. ähm ach reset?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sehr nett und Kompetent. Kann kein, aber auch kein Fahrradladen in Hannover mit halten. Zu sehr auf Umsatz getrimmt doch eine echte Beratung = gibt es nicht, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Leuten dort. Deine Aluschrauben haben se da, liegen bei 10-15, was genau weiß ich nicht. Einfach mal rum fahren. Ich werde die Kefü abbauen und nen Spacer weg nehmen, wenn die 1-2mm ausreichen um den Arm weiter drauf zu stecken dann sollte dies mein Problem beheben. Wenn nicht, neue Kurbelgarnitur. Dann holen wir aber das Saint oder?


----------



## bastis (7. Oktober 2010)

jea saint hört sich gut an.. willst du dann ohne kefü fahren oder was? 

was sagst du zu den reifen bei bmo 35 euro ist der kurs so wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe!!


----------



## Deleted 130915 (7. Oktober 2010)

geht um reset ne hab da meine buchsen machen lassen dafür das das kein richtiger laden ist sind die voll hammer.nette mitarbeiter und helfen dir wenn du nicht weiter weisst auch wenn du da einfach so reinschneisst.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2010)

Jep, der Typ hat mir echt weiter geholfen. Bisher hält alles, ... noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalaschnikov (7. Oktober 2010)

leute wo bleibt der enthusiasmus fürs gemeinsahme bieken sowie über strecken pläne zu fröhnen ist denn alles den bach runtergegangen weil die eile platt is und nichts neues passierte am ersten april waren alle in aufruhr und jetzt scheint alles verschwunden zu sein


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch alles schick. Die Ansammlung der *hüstel* ehem Biker, *hust* von 14 bis 40 befindet sich im Lüdersen Thread. Dort wird gefröhnt, gelabert und halt eben das Forum mit Text versorgt. Zähl einfach mal die Postings dort zusammen und du erkennst, was der Biker und den Biker unterscheidet *hust* ...

So, was geht am WE, Deister? Schreib mal ob, wann und wo du fährst.


----------



## Deleted 130915 (8. Oktober 2010)

hehe lustig


----------



## Kalaschnikov (8. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist doch alles schick. Die Ansammlung der *hüstel* ehem Biker, *hust* von 14 bis 40 befindet sich im Lüdersen Thread. Dort wird gefröhnt, gelabert und halt eben das Forum mit Text versorgt. Zähl einfach mal die Postings dort zusammen und du erkennst, was der Biker und den Biker unterscheidet *hust* ...
> 
> So, was geht am WE, Deister? Schreib mal ob, wann und wo du fährst.


 
ja da ist wohl was drann ist doch bikerforum
ehmm... psst habe idee für neu strecke und nicht so weit wie mißburg
ich bin so oder mo im deister.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja gut. Ich muss noch auf Mäntel hoffen, fahre aber morgen trotzdem los ...


----------



## Kalaschnikov (8. Oktober 2010)

he yhab schon gehört das du mit den teilen fährst die dir den bruch eingebrockt haben fahr doch bitte mit echtem profil da rutsch ma net so schnell
 ps grabweg fährts sich grad richtig gut


----------



## [email protected] (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja, sind aber leichter und man ist schneller *quick*


----------



## Kalaschnikov (8. Oktober 2010)

der is gut 
jetzt verstehe ich dich


----------



## Ben-G (8. Oktober 2010)

jungs sonntag wäre nice,micha basti alfi,hä! los los ärsche aufn sattel,augen zu und durch,auf direkten weg ins grab,.........weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Oktober 2010)

Muss schauen wann ich nachher Mäntel hole weil dann gehts klar. Aja, Bastis, ... die Mäntel stehen sind auf Lager ... tsts, ... lass mal weg das Zeug!


----------



## bastis (9. Oktober 2010)

zeig mal, schick mir mal einen link!!! die waren ausverkauft du sack!!! ich habe 5 mal geschaut!


----------



## bastis (9. Oktober 2010)

ach so .. ich werde wohl am mittwoch brettern bis mittwoch habe ich einen neuen reifen oder micha ??  und mittwoch habe ich frei das ist chilliger !!!


----------



## bastis (9. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Ben-G (10. Oktober 2010)

warum nen neuen reifen?und was willst du uns mit dem video sagen?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2010)

Sein Hinterrad baut mit der 2.5er MM zu breit. Das Profil schleift an der BMA. Setzt er diese weiter weg vom HR schleift sie am Rahmen. Ergo, schmalerer Mantel hilft Materialschonender zu Fahren.

@Bastis

Du orderst 2 von den Alberts und dann tauschen wir. Hab 2 Maxxis Swamp in 2.35 (sihe hier). Sehen süss aus weil etwas schmal ist jedoch nur ein optisches Manko, ... ey jo hab ick doch nich den dicksten *hüstel* öhm, Mantel?! Sodele, gute Laune also wir sehn uns. Aja, wie war die B-Day Party?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (11. Oktober 2010)

mahlzeit zusammen!
wie war die ausfahrt am sonntag in den deisterwald??

ich wollte mir einen schwalbe holen für hinten, maxxis ist jetzt nicht so mein ding!


----------



## Ben-G (11. Oktober 2010)

war nice mann.wurde wieder was neues gebaut aufn grab.mittwoch fährst du hab ich gehört?


----------



## bastis (11. Oktober 2010)

ja wenn ich bis mittwoch noch nen reifen bekomme fahre ich auf jeden.. also eigentlich fahre ich sowieso weil ich habe bestimmt noch irgendwo was rum liegen !


----------



## HangLoose (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Zwischenstand vom neuen Projekt! ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761172

Ich will wieder biken können! Bin ich heute auf den Physiomokel gespannt.

Ride Hard - Ride Free!
Gruß Pelle


----------



## bastis (14. Oktober 2010)

ich denke ich werde morgen früh nicht fahren, ****t ist das mein bike gerade echt sauber ist und das es schon wieder pisst und für 3 std kein nerv.. dann fahre ich lieber montag den ganzen tag


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, moin. Wetter ist bescheiden. Was hast du getan das dein Hobel sauber ist? Zeig ma her, los ... hopp hopp


----------



## bastis (15. Oktober 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2010)

Rupf den Lenker runter und hol nen Flatbar. Wie gesagt, ich leih dir den Lenker und dann teste das mal, ist ein erheblicher Unterschied. Sach an wann du Zeit hast oder call me ...


----------



## maxxis95 (15. Oktober 2010)

ist sonntag oder morgen einer von euch im deister???


----------



## bastis (18. Oktober 2010)

*MICHAEL*
was hälst du heute von ner runde deister?? ich denke mal das ich so gegen 10 wach werde dann könntest du mal durchrufen sollte es nicht regnen und wir rollen zum deister wäldchen!!

lieben gruss basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen, das Zeiteisen sagt, dass dein Wunsch in Erfüllung gehen wird.
Du must nur eher aufstehen, weil gegen mittag im Wald is mir zu spät. 
Ich werd dich einfach gegen 9 anrufen und aus den Federn werfen.

Hier die Aussage des Wetterdienstes für Heute, morgen und übermorgen 
lassen wir mal einfach weg, da ist es bei mir eh ungünstig.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2010)

Kleiner Nachtrag bzgl. der XT Kurbelschrauben aus Aluminium. 
Habe auf ebay den Händler angeschrieben gehabt und er sagte, 
dass die welche er anbietet passen (bei XT) Da ist nun die Frage, 
ob die bei dir auch passen und ob es die in einer 1-2mm längeren
Ausführung gibt - also das das Gewinde 1-2mm länger ist und so 
tiefer in der Achse liegt.

Link zu der Kurbelschraube 8,90Euro+3,95Euro Versand=12,85Euro


----------



## bastis (18. Oktober 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag bzgl. der XT Kurbelschrauben aus Aluminium.
> Habe auf ebay den Händler angeschrieben gehabt und er sagte,
> dass die welche er anbietet passen (bei XT) Da ist nun die Frage,
> ob die bei dir auch passen und ob es die in einer 1-2mm längeren
> ...



das hast du wirklich schön beschrieben, und ja xt und slx sind die selben grössen, die xtr würde nicht passen aba sonst geht das steil  bestell mal ne rutsche digga


----------



## bastis (18. Oktober 2010)

Morgen ab......


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2010)

bastis, kommst mit? wer fährt?


----------



## bastis (18. Oktober 2010)

FAHRE mit  zonen kind ..  du hast gesagt du hast ne bos du hast mich verarscht.. frecher mario..


----------



## der stimp (18. Oktober 2010)

dann bist ja doch mit am start


----------



## bastis (21. Oktober 2010)

heute abend bin cih am start, und morgen erest um 5 arbeiten jetzt ist die frage was machen morgen früh in deister fahren oder heute abend saufen?


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

